# Bau eines Teiches mit Lufthebers...Brauche Hilfe Jungs...



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade am Planen meiner neuen Filterlinie...

So soll es werden...






Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage zum Luftheber...

Würde gerne ein 3m langes KGRohr in DN500 vom Hornbach nehmen und unten das Rohr mit einem passenden Deckel verschließen.

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/KG-Kappe-DN-500/8543059/artikel.html

Der Teich wird auf ca. 50 Kubikmeter vergrößert. Und deshalb bräuchte ich ja auch entsprechend 50 Kubik Flow.

Nun meine Frage(n)

1. Brauch ich wirklich 50 Kubik Flow?
2. Kann ich mit dem LH einen solchen Flow schaffen?
3. Wie groß müsste dann der Luftheber sein? KG200?


Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Hi Domenik,

1. ja, wäre nicht schlecht für deinen Teich, insbesondere da du ja ausreichend BA und SK geschaffen hast
2. ja, kannst du
3. DN200 wäre gut!

dazu brauchst du dann noch das hier:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Membranbeluefter/Membran-Tellerbeluefter-HD-340.html

und diese Pumpe, die ist jedoch schweineteuer!

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Secoh-JDK/Thomas/Thomas-Kompressor-LP-200.html

dazu dann noch eine Verjüngung von 300 auf 200, suche ich dir morgen raus!

und ab geht die Luzzi


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

Super Torsten. Vielen Dank.

Muss aber irgendwie eine andere Pumpe finden...

Zumindest VORERST... 


EDIT: Bekomm ich denn ordentlich in ein KG Rohr die Ein-und Ausgänge rein und auch abgedichtet? Vielleicht mit GFK?


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

ich weiß, die ist echt teuer....., die hat aber auf 3m den entsprechenden Druck und vor allem den entsprechenden Stromverbrauch. Leider!!!


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

aber ich gucke mal was man da machen kann.... habe noch nen heissen Draht zu jemanden der damit auch handelt, mal sehen was ich rausholen kann, der jemand möchte auch was von mir haben...


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> aber ich gucke mal was man da machen kann.... habe noch nen heissen Draht zu jemanden der damit auch handelt, mal sehen was ich rausholen kann, der jemand möchte auch was von mir haben...



Perfekt. Klingt super klasse. 

EDIT: Bekomm ich denn ordentlich in ein KG Rohr die Ein-und Ausgänge rein und auch abgedichtet? Vielleicht mit GFK?


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

brauchst du nicht, unten kommt auf das KG eine Dose die 300 oder 350 hat, kann auch sein das ich dir den falschen Membranteller gepostet habe, muss mal meinen LH rausnehmen und nachmessen. Mache dann ein paar Fotos davon. Diese Reduzierung hätte ich sogar noch 1x da, die schenke ich dir, ist etwas defekt, mußt du vorsichtig neue Löcher bohren und mit Innotec einkleben.

Oben kommen nur 2x 45 Bögen drauf und die müssen durch den Schacht in deine Bio gehen. Das wäre das einzigste, da kann dir der Norbert aber helfen.


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2016)

Die Frage ist, muss man bei 3 m einblasen!? Wenn nicht, kann es vielleicht auch eine kleinere Pumpe mit weniger Watt sein? Die sind auch billiger.

Die Anschlüsse in ein KG-Rohr einzubauen, kann man auch mit Kleber, Schweißdraht und Dichtungsmaterial machen. Da braucht es nicht unbedingt Gfk zu sein.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

Aber wie kommt denn das Wasser vom TF in den LH Schacht?


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2016)

Die Anschlüsse kommen in das Schachtrohr und in die Biobehälter.

könnte so aussehen


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Anschlüsse kommen in das Schachtrohr und in die Biobehälter.
> 
> könnte so aussehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 159319



nur bitte mit 2x 45 Grad!


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, muss man bei 3 m einblasen!? Wenn nicht, kann es vielleicht auch eine kleinere Pumpe mit weniger Watt sein? Die sind auch billiger.
> 
> Die Anschlüsse in ein KG-Rohr einzubauen, kann man auch mit Kleber, Schweißdraht und Dichtungsmaterial machen. Da braucht es nicht unbedingt Gfk zu sein.



Hätte nichts dagegen, wenn es auch mit 2m Schacht gehen würde. Denn die 500er KG Rohre sind echt preisintensiv  

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Also ich habe 300cm und bin mega zufrieden, die kombi hat echt Druck und saugt richtig was weg...


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2016)

Es ging mir nicht um den Winkel, sondern um den Anschluss im Schacht!


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

Ok also zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen: 

1. 3m langer Schacht mit KG Rohr in DN500
2. 3m langes Rohr in DN200 mit 2x 45er Auslauf in Bio Kammer 

Und der Einlauf in den Schacht? Wie mach ich den? Oben? Unten?


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

da wo du von dem TF gerade reinkommen kannst!

der Rest wäre so wie bei mir


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> da wo du von dem TF gerade reinkommen kannst!
> 
> der Rest wäre so wie bei mir



Alles klaro. 

Und das sollen wie viele Eingänge sein? 

4x DN110?
1x DN250?


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> 3m langer Schacht mit KG Rohr in DN500
> 2. 3m langes Rohr in DN200 mit 2x 45er Auslauf in Bio Kammer



Das funktioniert so natürlich nicht. Wenn der Schacht 3 m tief ist, kann der Luftheber nicht 3 m lang sein. Das Steigrohr wird vermutlich eher 2 m Länge haben dürfen, denn der Trichter samt Belüfterteller nimmt etwa 30 cm unten schon ein. Dann steht der Luftheber aber auch schon am Boden. Nach oben musst Du ja noch die 2 x 45° Winkel rechnen, die auch bei einem 200er Querschnitt etwa 20-30 cm in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

was kriegst du vom TF? Was hat der für Ausgänge?


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Und das sollen wie viele Eingänge sein?
> 
> 4x DN110?
> 1x DN250?



Du gehst mit deinen 5 Rohren in die Sammelkammer. Von dort hängt es von deinem Einlauf in die Trommler ab. Bei 5 Leitungen und 50 qbm Volumen sollte die Öffnung in den TF etwa 50-60 cm haben. Vom TF (Klarwasserbereich) geht es mit dem 250er in den LH-Schacht. Besser wäre größer.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> was kriegst du vom TF? Was hat der für Ausgänge?



Der PP35 hätte 2x 110   und der PP50 hätte 4 x 110 



Zacky schrieb:


> Das funktioniert so natürlich nicht. Wenn der Schacht 3 m tief ist, kann der Luftheber nicht 3 m lang sein. Das Steigrohr wird vermutlich eher 2 m Länge haben dürfen, denn der Trichter samt Belüfterteller nimmt etwa 30 cm unten schon ein. Dann steht der Luftheber aber auch schon am Boden. Nach oben musst Du ja noch die 2 x 45° Winkel rechnen, die auch bei einem 200er Querschnitt etwa 20-30 cm in Anspruch nehmen.



Ja das ist klar. Hatte ich einen Denkfehler drin. Danke dir.


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> PP50 hätte 4 x 110



versuch den zu nehmen, der kleine ist bereits an der Grenze!

bei dem 200er hat Zacky vollkommen recht!!!


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Der PP35 hätte 2x 110 und der PP50 hätte 4 x 110



Die sind meiner Meinung nach schon zu klein. Entweder 5 x 110 oder 2 x 200 bzw. 250 von Sammeleinlaufkammer zum TF. Die TF-Trommel muss ja schon recht groß sein.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> versuch den zu nehmen, der kleine ist bereits an der Grenze!



Ja aber der verschlingt halt gleich mal 3000 Euro  

Aber versuchen tue ich es auf jeden Fall...


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

werde die Tage mal den großen von mir rausnehmen und Fotos machen, dann siehst du was ich meine....


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> werde die Tage mal den großen von mir rausnehmen und Fotos machen, dann siehst du was ich meine....


 
Das wäre super...Dann kann ich es mir besser vorstellen...DANKE


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Feb. 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/

Genau wie zacky sagte.
Mein Schacht ist 2,5m lang.
Oben ist er 20cm über OK Wasser..
Bleiben 2,3m für den LH...
Unten habe ich vom Boden bis OK Membranplatte wegen dem Luftanschluss 15cm  ...
Oben noch den Bogen 200 87grad.....Fehler...besser  2 x 45grad...
Ich glaube der ganze Trichter mit dem Membranhalter unten ist schon 50cm hoch.
Das KG 200 Rohr selber nur noch ca. 1,5m lang.

Effektive Länge  von OK Membranplatte bis UK waagerechter Teil vom Bogen 2,05m.

Membranpumpen habe ich auch Thomas...waren Schnäppchen. .....teuer sind da auch die Ersatzmembranen.....
Secoh.....etc...geht bestimmt auch.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Feb. 2016)

Wenn es an dem kaputten Trichter etwas zu schweissen gibt und tosa einen Kaffee möchte.....
Ich habe aber kein PE Material mehr  für eine komplette Halterung...
Nur so kleine Reste und ein bisschen Draht übrig.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Feb. 2016)

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/

* defekter Link entfernt *

Gucken, vergleichen- auch was die Membran kosten.


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Secoh.....etc...geht bestimmt auch.



leider eher weniger Thorsten, dann gucke mal was die Secoh 200 kostet!


----------



## dpoessl (7. Feb. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn es an dem kaputten Trichter etwas zu schweissen gibt und tosa einen Kaffee möchte.....
> Ich habe aber kein PE Material mehr  für eine komplette Halterung...
> Nur so kleine Reste und ein bisschen Draht übrig.



Das wäre natürlich super gewesen, wenn du noch so eine klasse Halterung übrig gehabt hättest ...Hätte mich natürlich auch erkenntlich gezeigt...


----------



## fiseloer (7. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ja aber der verschlingt halt gleich mal 3000 Euro



Wo kaufst Du denn ein?


----------



## mitch (7. Feb. 2016)

... nur mal so nebenbei, ein Schacht kann auch 4eckig und aus V2A sein


----------



## dpoessl (8. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ... nur mal so nebenbei, ein Schacht kann auch 4eckig und aus V2A sein



Aber ob das günstiger ist? 



fiseloer schrieb:


> Wo kaufst Du denn ein?



Naja...Habe mal BGM geschaut und auch sonst...Die PP50 Trommelfilter kosten alle 3000 Euro...


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Aber ob das günstiger ist?



Hi Domenik,
so ein 500er KG + Deckel ist ja auch ned für lau zu haben, am besten mal einen "Blechmenschen" fragen was so was kosten kann.
Der Vorteil wäre halt das leichtere anflanschen von Leitungen.

brauchst du die 3m Schacht um den Flow durch den LH hinzubekommen - schon mal durchgerechnet ?


----------



## dpoessl (8. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Domenik,
> so ein 500er KG + Deckel ist ja auch ned für lau zu haben, am besten mal einen "Blechmenschen" fragen was so was kosten kann.
> Der Vorteil wäre halt das leichtere anflanschen von Leitungen.
> 
> brauchst du die 3m Schacht um den Flow durch den LH hinzubekommen - schon mal durchgerechnet ?



Der Teich hat jetzt ca. 35m3 und soll nach dem Umbau ca. 50m3 haben. 

Deshalb dachte ich, dass ich auch entsprechend 50m3 Flow benötige. 

Jetzt an euch Profis die Frage: Braucht man dazu 3m Schacht?


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Braucht man dazu 3m Schacht?


eigentlich   nur ca. 8 l/min mehr Luft bei 2m Eintauchtiefe


----------



## dpoessl (8. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> eigentlich   nur ca. 8 l/min mehr Luft bei 2m Eintauchtiefe



Das klingt doch super. 

Da wäre ich nicht böser drüber, denn das KG Rohr ist wirklich recht teuer beim Hornbach. So hätte ich wieder mehr 80 Euro mehr Budget für eine ordentliche Pumpe.


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2016)

hier kannst du den LH mal grob überschlagen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/514682/  (Excel)
einfach mal mit den Eingabewerten rumspielen,  die Hebehöhe sollte aber so bei 0,02 m liegen

mit einem 200er Rohr & 50m³ wird die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im rohr so bei 0,4 - 0,5 m/sec liegen


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Feb. 2016)

Bei einem 2m langen Schacht ist die eff. LH Länge nur noch 1,5m..
Und Du hast Dir wegen 80 Euro Ersparnis die Möglichkeit genommen auszuprobieren was das eff. ist.

Es kommt nicht nur auf die Luftmenge in Tiefe X an, sondern auch auf die Länge des senkrechten Rohres....


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei einem 2m langen Schacht ist die eff. LH Länge nur noch 1,5m..



genau, deswegen ist die Eintauchtiefe des LH das Maß der Dinge, Hauptsache der Schacht ist etwas tiefer


----------



## Zacky (8. Feb. 2016)

Es sind nicht nur 80,- € Material für das Schachtrohr, sondern man könnte bei einer Einblastiefe von 1,70 m auch eine Pumpe nehmen die nur 100 W braucht und keine 200 W. Das spart Strom- & Anschaffungskosten. Die Belgier betreiben seit Jahren Luftheber an Teichen, weit vor unserer Zeit hier, und ich lese eher weniger, dass sie 3 m Schächte nutzen. Vielmehr habe ich in den Anfangszeiten hier in Deutschland gelesen, dass 1,70 m Steigrohrlänge und Einblastiefe ein gutes Maß wären. Die Geschwindigkeitsfrage der aufsteigenden Blasen hatten wir auch schon mal irgendwo diskutiert und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es da bei unseren Tiefen keine großen Unterschiede.


----------



## dpoessl (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

brauche eine ehrliche Antwort von euch. 

Der Teich hat jetzt ca. 35m3 

Sollte nach dem Umbau auf 50m3 vergrößert werden. 

Wenn ich jetzt diesen TF kaufe: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trommelfilte...145282?hash=item46372902c2:g:il4AAOSwSdZWebHe

Dann hätte ich maximal 35.000 Liter Durchfluss durch den TF. 

Würde bedeuten, dass ich den Teich Stand jetzt ohne Vergrößerung einmal in der Stunde umwälze. Mit Vergrößerung wären es einmal in 1,5 Stunden. 

Wäre das möglich? 

Was müsste ich dann an meiner Planung ändern? 

Um ehrlich zu sein ist mir nämlich der Aufpreis zum PP50 zu groß  Bzw. eher meiner Frau  

Also nochmals zur Verdeutlichung meine Frage: 

*Kann man auch bei 50.000 Liter Teichvolumen einen TF nehmen, der nur 35.000 Liter schafft? Aktuell wälze ich den Teich nur einmal in drei Stundne um.*


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2016)

Ja kann man. Wird halt einfach nicht so oft umgewälzt und der Dreck nicht so effektiv aus dem Wasser geholt. Es empfielt sich bei einem Koi-Teich 1 mal die Stunde umzuwälzen. Das ist ein Wert den viele Teichbesitzer anstreben, wenn man so mit liest. Manche sogar noch öfter. Am Ende muss man gucken, ob die Wasserwerte stimmen und ob das Wasser für einen selber klar genug ist. Ich würde den Filter allerdings lieber über- als unterdimensionieren, da man nie genau weiß wie viele Fische es in der Zukunft werden und wie viel Dreck sie wirklich produzieren.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2016)

Bei 50. 000 Liter Teichvolumen und einer Pumpleistung von 35. 000l/h hast du einen Umwälzungsfaktor von 0,7
Bei der jetzigen Größe mit 35. 000 Liter und einer Umwälzung in 3 Std,. beträgt der Faktor 0,333

Also würdest du die Umwälzung verdoppeln.

Dem Trommelfilter dürfte es egal sein so lange er max. mit 35.000l betrieben wird.

Ob das den Fischen reicht?


----------



## dpoessl (9. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Dem Trommelfilter dürfte es egal sein so lange er max. mit 35.000l betrieben wird.



Aber wie steuer ich das? 
Müsste ich dann enstprechend mit dem LH experimentieren? 
Oder hängt das einfach mit den BA und Skimmer zusammen? 

Bei 35.000 Liter Flow würde ich jetzt in den Teich 3 BA und einen Skimmer einbauen.


----------



## tosa (9. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Was müsste ich dann an meiner Planung ändern?



auf jeden Fall deine Bodenabläufe und Skimmer reduzieren, sonst werden dir diese versotten.

Rechne mal:
BA = ca. 12.000l
SK = ca. 8000l

Das würde den rechnerischen Flow von 0,4-0,5m/sek. in den Rohrleitungen ergeben, welches verhindert das die Rohre Schmutzablagerungen haben.

Bei deiner Größe, und wie ich dich kenne, wird es mehr Wasser und mehr Fisch werden, oder?


----------



## dpoessl (9. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall deine Bodenabläufe und Skimmer reduzieren, sonst werden dir diese versotten.
> 
> Rechne mal:
> BA = ca. 12.000l
> ...



*Bedeutet also, dass ich wenn ich nicht vergrößere, mit 2 BA und einen Skimmer ordentlichen einen 35.000 Liter TF speisen kann und mir so auch nicht die Rohre versotten.  Richtig? *


----------



## tosa (9. Feb. 2016)

Richtig Dominik

Also bei 35.000l passt der TF, und 2BA und 1 SK

Bei >50.000l brauchst du 1BA und 1SK mehr um rechnerisch die ca. 50.000l 1x stündlich umzuwälzen.

Klar würde es auch reichen alle 1,5h, aber dann mußt du bei der aufwändigen Installation der BA/SK Abstriche machen, die lassen sich im Nachgang wie du ja gerade selber merkst nur schwer nachrüsten. Und im Nachgang mal irgendwann einen größeren Filter zu installieren bringt nichts da du bereits mit den reduzierten Leitungen am max. arbeitest.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Feb. 2016)

Wenn Du Dir diesen TF ansiehst, sind Deine Fragen ggf. schon geklärt:

3 Eingänge KG110 möglich.
2BA und 1SK in KG 110.

Nachteliig sind die nur beiden Ausgänge des TF in KG110. Bei normalen Pumpen dahinter egal....bei teuren und sparsamen Flowpumpen oder LH ggf. ärgerlich.
Das kann man sicher ändern bei der Bestellung bei bgm direkt und nicht über ebay kaufen.

Ich pers...würde mir dort entweder einen oder zwei größere Ausgänge ab Werk anschweißen lassen...2 x DN160 z.B:.wäre sinnvoll.
Das ist z.B: bei dem Oase- TF auch so gelöst.

Wenn Deine Frau Dich in bezug auf den Filter reglementiert, dann bau den Teich einfach kleiner auf ca. 30m³.

Wenn Du einen größeren Teich unbedingt haben möchtest, dann muss eben auch der größere PP50 her.
So einfach.
Und auch am PP550  würde ich mir die Filterausgänge so vom Werk bauen lassen, dass es zur nächsten Kammer (LH, Pumpenammer) der anzuschließender Pumpe  passt.
Reicht dann aus für 3 BA und 1SK.
Irgendwas um 40m/h an Pumpleistung wäre schön.

Den Rest kennst Du bereits.

Alternativ kannst Du auch noch in den kleinanzeigen nach Gebraucht- TF suchen.
Manchmal sind da schnäppchen drin...manchmal Nieten.

Vor kurzem waren dort Ammerland TF AM400 mit Steuerung drin für 2000....
Muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## tosa (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Dominik,

hier mal 2 Links, die sind vielleicht sehr interessant für dich.

Der 1. ist der Hersteller selber, der 2. ein holländischer Händler mit etwas besseren Preisen:

http://purgaretrommelfilters.com/nl/filters/purgare-50-trommelfilter

http://www.devijverspecialist.com/a-30281794/trommelfilters/trommelfilter-pp50/

da mein holländisch nicht gerade gut ist, weiß ich nicht was alles dabei ist!


----------



## mitch (9. Feb. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ... einfach kleiner auf ca. 30m³.


 
ich hab da mal irgendwo gelesen das der bestehende Teich so um die 35m³  hat   verkleinern - dann lieber alles so lassen


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Feb. 2016)

Dann lassen bei 35m³.
Und in 5 Jahren doch wieder größer bauen und einen neuen Filter kaufen.
Weil die Stimme im Bauch sagt immer: ich will einen großen Teich!..mein Teich....

Hier der link zu den ATF 400 für 2k€. Anschlüsse- glaube ich- DN200 rein und raus.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/ammerland-trommelfilter-atf400/414581507-89-2512
Wenn diese i.O. sind- eine Option unter vielen.

Beide kaufen, parallel betreiben..Teich richtig groß bauen...

Bei den PP Trommlern richtig hinsehen....und nicht durcheinander kommen.
Der eine holländische PP50 hat nur drei Eingänge 110mm und da steht bis zu 35m³/h.

der andere holland purgare TF PP50 wieder 4 Eingänge...(sieht bgm PP ähnlicher)

Es scheint also PP50 nicht immer gleich PP50 zu sein.
Warum auch immer- auch sehen die TF im Detail (Schmutzrinne) etwas anders aus.
Die eine holländische ist genauso flach gebaut, wie die olle polymare Spülrinne.
Kann nachteilig sein....ich habe ja da etwas eigenes gebaut.

Bei dem bgm Filter ist die Rinne trogförmig- besser!


----------



## tosa (9. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> http://www.devijverspecialist.com/a-30281794/trommelfilters/trommelfilter-pp50/



wieso Thorsten,

hier ist doch die Lösung!


----------



## fiseloer (9. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik,
> 
> hier mal 2 Links, die sind vielleicht sehr interessant für dich.
> 
> ...



Aufpassen !

Der erste ist ein PP50 H (auch PP50 genannt) und um einiges größer und teurer als der zweite.
Der zweite heißt zwar auch PP50 (teilweise auch PP35 genannt) fasst aber nur 35000L.


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2016)

Eine vernünftige Planung würde dem Filter 50% Reserven lassen, insbesondere bei Lufthebern. Bei Dir wäre er aber von Anfang an am Anschlag. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Herstellerangaben nicht immer genau stimmen.


----------



## fiseloer (9. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> *Kann man auch bei 50.000 Liter Teichvolumen einen TF nehmen, der nur 35.000 Liter schafft? Aktuell wälze ich den Teich nur einmal in drei Stundne um.*



Natürlich kannst Du das machen. Voraussetzung ist, Du führst dem TF auch wirklich nur max. 35000L zu. Das bedeutet, 2xBA und 1xSkimmer.
In 1,5 Stunden hast Du den Teich dann einmal gedreht. Ob Du damit die Wasserwerte im Griff hast, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und hängt wesentlich vom nachfolgen Biofilter, dem Besatz und damit der Futtermenge ab. Baust Du mehr BA ein, hast Du zu wenig  Strömung in den Rohren und es setzt sich u.U. mehr Dreck im Rohr ab.
Mit anderen Worten: Kleiner Vorfilter = mehr Biologie und zusätzliche Feinfilterung, was auch wieder Geld kostet.
Lass es bei den 35000L. Das ist eine schöne Größe und noch einigermaßen händelbar. Bei 50000L wird das auch schwieriger und teurer wenn Du mal Keschern musst (kranke Fische) oder bei einer Medikamentenbehandlung im ganzen Teich. 
Ansonsten hast Du eine PN.


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2016)

Ihr glaubt tatsächlich daran, daß es eine gute Idee ist ein Gerät permanent am Anschlag zu betreiben? In welchen Abständen spült dann der Filter?


----------



## tosa (9. Feb. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt tatsächlich daran, daß es eine gute Idee ist ein Gerät permanent am Anschlag zu betreiben? In welchen Abständen spült dann der Filter?



nein, ist keine gute Idee..... im Gegenteil!


----------



## fiseloer (9. Feb. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt tatsächlich daran, daß es eine gute Idee ist ein Gerät permanent am Anschlag zu betreiben? In welchen Abständen spült dann der Filter?



Ich habe nicht gesagt das es eine gute Idee ist aber es ist machbar. Wie oft der dann spült, kann ich Dir in einigen Wochen sagen.
Ich habe dann meinen PP 50/PP 35 eingebaut und werde berichten. Ich habe mir vorher einige Teiche mit den PP angesehen und mit den Besitzern gesprochen. Gekauft habe ich das Teil beim Teichbauer meines Vertrauens, der davon schon einige verbaut hat.

Natürlich sind 50% Reserve besser. 100% wären noch besser. Andererseits kann man auch alles auf die Spitze treiben.
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt holt er sich einen Wiremesh HighFil 100, dann hat er Reserve satt.

Im Übrigen fällt mir auf, dass Du hier schone einige sehr gute Beiträge verfasst hast, wir aber ansonsten wenig von Deinem eigenen Teich und Deiner Technik wissen.


----------



## Mushi (10. Feb. 2016)

Ein Wiremesh unter Wasserpegel wäre für Luftheber und Stromsparer kontraproduktiv. Also mach mal und berichte.


----------



## Geisy (10. Feb. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen fällt mir auf, dass Du hier schone einige sehr gute Beiträge verfasst hast, wir aber ansonsten wenig von Deinem eigenen Teich und Deiner Technik wissen.


Hallo Klaus

Mir fällt auf das du mit Trommelfilter noch keine Erfahrung hast.
Wir sind hier im Thread Luftheber, auch damit hast du keine Erfahrung.
Du wechselt nach einem guten Jahr deine Technik/Filter etc. ...........

Wenn man deine Beiträge ließt hört sich das immer anders an.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (10. Feb. 2016)

Alles unnötige Kritik in meinen Augen. Immer werden alle bevormundet.


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

hier mal eine Skizze. 








Allerdings müsstet ihr euch jetzt den Zusatzteich wegdenken und auch die Verbindung. Da Stand jetzt wohl alles so bleibt und ich nur den großen vorhandenen Teich auf Schwerkraft umrüste und es somit bei 35 Kubik bleibt.


----------



## troll20 (10. Feb. 2016)

Und wenn du fertig bist machen wir das HGT in Sellin bei dir 
Nur zur Kontrolle


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wenn du fertig bist machen wir das HGT in Sellin bei dir
> Nur zur Kontrolle



Oh man  Was ist denn ein HGT?


----------



## krallowa (10. Feb. 2016)

"H"obby "G"artenteich "T"reffen


----------



## S.Hammer (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
sehr gute Idee, sieht nett aus, aber vermutlich bei schönem Wetter keine Zimmer frei .-(

War letztes mal zur Eröffnungsfeier der neuen Brücke da, bin aber noch nie drübergefahren.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## tosa (10. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier mal eine Skizze.
> 
> ...



Hi Dominique,

das hört sich jetzt nach einem richtig guten Plan an. Bin schon auf die Umsetzung gespannt. Spaten schon gewetzt?


----------



## Zacky (10. Feb. 2016)

@Mushi


fiseloer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen fällt mir auf, dass Du hier schone einige sehr gute Beiträge verfasst hast, wir aber ansonsten wenig von Deinem eigenen Teich und Deiner Technik wissen.



Da muss ich dem Klaus zustimmen. Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen, wenn Du Dich selbst und deinen Teich mal genauer vorstellen könntest, damit auch Jeder weiß, wer sich hinter dem Usernamen tatsächlich verbirgt. Das extrem vielfältige Fachwissen, was Du hier präsentierst bzw. suggerierst, kommt nicht von ungefähr und ich vermute hinter dem Namen einen Technik-Händler oder einen Technik-Konstrukteur.


----------



## mitch (10. Feb. 2016)

@Mushi

 na mach doch mal


----------



## fiseloer (10. Feb. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf das du mit Trommelfilter noch keine Erfahrung hast.
> Wir sind hier im Thread Luftheber, auch damit hast du keine Erfahrung.
> Du wechselt nach einem guten Jahr deine Technik/Filter etc. ...........



Hallo Norbert,

ich habe nie behauptet, das ich mit Trommelfiltern eigene Erfahrungen habe.
Ich habe nur gesagt, das ich mir persönlich einen gekauft habe, der noch nicht in Betrieb ist.

In diesem Luftheberthema habe ich kein Wort zum Luftheber gesagt sondern lediglich auf die Frage nach PP Trommlern meine Meinung wiedergegeben. Das auch nur weil ich mich jetzt ein halbes Jahr mit der Thematik befasst habe um mich zu entscheiden was es für mich werden soll.

Warum ich nach knapp 2 Jahren meinen Filter wechsele hatte ich Dir schon per Unterhaltung geschrieben.
Ich hänge das hier gerne noch mal an:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
_Zitat von Geisy: __↑_ 
_Ich finde es gut das du die Teichindustrie unterstützt und nach so kurzer Zeit schon Pumpe und Filter änderst._
_
Hallo Norbert,

irgendwie muss die Wirtschaft doch laufen.

Als ich 2014 mit dem Teich fertig war, war auch das Budget alle. Wie manch anderer auch habe ich natürlich mehr ausgegeben als geplant. Da musste am Filter gespart werden. Ich konnte günstig
(1000,- €) einen USIII und einen Ultrabead 100 gebraucht bekommen. Dazu noch eine
Aquaforte DM 20000 gekauft und fertig. Die laufen jetzt seit 20 Monaten nonstop und ich war anfangs wirklich zufrieden.

Als ich dann noch eine UVC im Bypass eingebaut habe, kam die DM nicht mehr mit und ich habe noch eine BE 320 dazu geschaltet. Jetzt stimmte auch der Flow und ich hatte echte 30000L+.
Beide Pumpen zusammen nehmen sich aber >400 Watt.
_
_↑__ Zitat von Geisy: _
_Bin fast sicher das du auch über die neue Technik noch mal anderst denkst.
Irgendwann bekommen wir auch dich zum LH._
_
Das will ich gar nicht abstreiten aber zunächst komme ich mal von meinem Stromverbrauch etwas runter. Mein Teichberater meint, daß wir mit den beiden Rohrpumpen etwas mehr als 30000 hinbekommen sollten. Er hat alle Größen der Aquaforte HF Serie an Lager und wir können mit verschiedenen Pumpen testen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_
Ich kann Dir auch sagen, dass ich wahrscheinlich in 2-3 Jahren nochmals den Filter wechseln werde. Dazu muss ich allerdings meinen Filterkeller deutlich vergrößern, weil ich einfach zu klein gebaut habe. Am Ende soll es ein EBF werden und dann komme ich auch gerne auf das Thema Luftheber zurück._ 

Die Frage nach dem Teich von Mushi habe ich aus reinem Interesse gestellt._


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> @Mushi
> 
> 
> Da muss ich dem Klaus zustimmen. Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen, wenn Du Dich selbst und deinen Teich mal genauer vorstellen könntest, damit auch Jeder weiß, wer sich hinter dem Usernamen tatsächlich verbirgt. Das extrem vielfältige Fachwissen, was Du hier präsentierst bzw. suggerierst, kommt nicht von ungefähr und ich vermute hinter dem Namen einen Technik-Händler oder einen Technik-Konstrukteur.



Oh diesen Eindruck wollte ich natürlich nicht vermitteln...

Also ich bin Dominik aus Chemnitz/Sachsen...Bin 27 Jahre alt und habe den Teich 2013 angelegt...

Hatte damals gedacht, dass ich mit einem Tonnenfilter hinkomme, aber das war leider zu wenig...Deshalb nun der Umbau auf SK usw.

Das war die alte Filterlinie...







Hier sieht man noch den alten Bachlauf...





Den habe ich in den letzten Tagen abgetragen und nun schaut es so aus...






Der abgesteckte Bereich soll der 4x2m große Filterkeller werden...






Der alte Filter soll komplett weg und alles in den Filterkeller verschwinden...Inklusive Ozonlinie...


----------



## Teich4You (10. Feb. 2016)

Der Beitrag war an den User Mushi gerichtet, was man an dem @ vor dem Namen sehen kann. Aber schön das du dich auch nochmal vorgestellt hast.


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Der abgesteckte Bereich soll der 4x2m große Filterkeller werden...



Passt die Stelle dort? Und die geplante Größe?


----------



## tosa (10. Feb. 2016)

Hi Dominik,

Dichter an den Teich kommst du nicht! Da wo die alte Filteranlage/bachlauf stand?


----------



## Zacky (10. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde ihn länger machen, wenn es vom Platz her geht. 

Ich rechne mal so...

- 1 m Länge x 1 m Breite vorne für die ankommenden Leitungen
- dann 1 m Länge x 1 m Breite für einen Vorfilter
- 1,5 m Länge x 1 m Breite für den LH-Schacht
- 1,5 m Länge x 1 m Breite für die Biostufe
- und am Ende nochmal 1 m Länge x 1 m Breite für die abgehenden Leitungen

In der Summe also 6 m Länge und deine Breite 2 m, so hast Du vorne 1 m in der Breite dann auch genug Platz für Dich, um Dich entlang der Filterstrecke zu bewegen. Du kommst an alle Filtermodule problemlos ran und kannst sie auch einfach und schnell kontrollieren.

PS: Sind das bei Dir Innen- oder Außenmaße? Innenmaße wäre von Vorteil, da sie Dir einfach mehr Platz lassen.


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi Dominik,
> 
> Dichter an den Teich kommst du nicht! Da wo die alte Filteranlage/bachlauf stand?



Würde gerne alles außer Sichtweite von der Terrasse haben...Daher der Gedanke dort am Zaun...Außerdem ist es dort auch von der OK Wasser kein problem, da das Grundstück abfällt und die OK Wasser bestimmt 30cm höher liegt als dort der FK ist...


----------



## Teich4You (10. Feb. 2016)

Warum klein, wenn es auch groß geht. Nicht wahr Zacky?


----------



## tosa (10. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Würde gerne alles außer Sichtweite von der Terrasse haben...Daher der Gedanke dort am Zaun...Außerdem ist es dort auch von der OK Wasser kein problem, da das Grundstück abfällt und die OK Wasser bestimmt 30cm höher liegt als dort der FK ist...



hm, wie weit ist der fk vom Teich dann weg? so extrem lange rohre.... hmmm


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> hm, wie weit ist der fk vom Teich dann weg? so extrem lange rohre.... hmmm



Muss ich morgen mal checken...

Reicht es, wenn die Kammern alle samt ca. 0,8m hoch sind? 
Will den FK gerne mit dem Spaten ausheben und da wären wohl 1m Tiefe das Maximum...

1m Tiefe inkl. Fundament und Schmutzablass ergeben dann wohl ca. 0,7m Höhe der Kammern...Ist das OK? 
Kann den Keller ja auch etwas oberidisch bauen...


----------



## tosa (10. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Reicht es, wenn die Kammern alle samt ca. 0,8m hoch sind?



das hängt von den Abmessungen deiner Filter-Komponenten ab.


----------



## tosa (10. Feb. 2016)

also für den Trommelfilter reicht es, ist fast zu tief, aber da kannst du locker was drunter packen (z.B. Rasengittersteine und als letzte Lage Styrodur, das würde ihn auch etwas geräuschmässig entkoppeln). Was war jetzt die Biokammer?


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> das hängt von den Abmessungen deiner Filter-Komponenten ab.



Der PP35 wäre ja die einzige Komponente die eine vorgebene Maße hat: 93cm x 68cm x 51cm (lxbxh)

Alles andere ist ja variabel...


----------



## tosa (10. Feb. 2016)

ja, 51cm hoch, davon sind ja auch 17cm in der höhe über dem Wasserspiegel. dann wären nur 34cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Die Biokammern wolltest du ja mauern, und dann mit Folie auskleiden, richtig?


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Muss ich morgen mal checken...
> 
> Reicht es, wenn die Kammern alle samt ca. 0,8m hoch sind?
> Will den FK gerne mit dem Spaten ausheben und da wären wohl 1m Tiefe das Maximum....



Machs tiefer man schippt nur einmal, wenn der Beton erst mal drinnen ist, ist es zu spät. Du kannst planen wie du willst, irgendwann kommt immer was wo du für jeden cm Höhe dankbar bist.

Merke: Unterlegen ist einfacher als meißeln.


----------



## tosa (10. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Merke: Unterlegen ist einfacher als meißeln.



wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## dpoessl (10. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ja, 51cm hoch, davon sind ja auch 17cm in der höhe über dem Wasserspiegel. dann wären nur 34cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Die Biokammern wolltest du ja mauern, und dann mit Folie auskleiden, richtig?



Ja entweder mit Folie oder mit GfK...

*Wobei ich aktuell eher zu Gfk tendiere...Da kann ich besser die Ein- und Ausläufe eindichten...*


----------



## dpoessl (11. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
habe mal einen neuen Plan gezeichnet. 
Das wäre jetzt die finale Version. 
Somit müsste ich lediglich 2 Kammern mit Folie oder Gfk auskleiden. 







Was sagt ihr?


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Feb. 2016)

Die beiden KG110 Rohre vom TF zum KG500 sind der Engpaß.

Lass Dir bei Bestellung des TF dort zwei 160mm Anschlüsse einbauen!
Oder 1 x 200 oder 250mm...

Warum am Ende nicht eine große Kammer?
Zwischen Biokammer mit Helix und der KAmmer mit den Rückläufen einfache eine gelochte Platte zwischen und gut.
Da gehen dann die Rückläufe ab und die eine Pumpe für die Ozonstrecke.


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2016)

schon schick, aber die 2 Leitungen zwischen TF und LH-Kammer halte ich für zu wenig...mind. 3 x 110 oder 4x 110 oder halt gleich einen größeren Rohrquerschnitt. Die 2 x 110 bremsen Dir den Flow massiv ein.

PS: Thorsten war schneller


----------



## dpoessl (11. Feb. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die beiden KG110 Rohre vom TF zum KG500 sind der Engpaß.
> 
> Lass Dir bei Bestellung des TF dort zwei 160mm Anschlüsse einbauen!
> Oder 1 x 200 oder 250mm...
> ...



Ok da hast du Recht...

Das macht es noch etwas einfacher!!! Danke Thorsten


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2016)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Einsatz von Ozon, aber sollte danach nicht eine Ausgangs Möglichkeit sein ???


----------



## dpoessl (11. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Einsatz von Ozon, aber sollte danach nicht eine Ausgangs Möglichkeit sein ???


Es sind Stand jetzt 2 Blasenfallen in der Ozonstrecke. Diese werde ich auch wieder in die neue Ozonstrecke einbauen. 


Dieser PP35 * defekter Link entfernt * Hat 3x 110er Eingänge und 3x 110er Ausgänge. 

Von daher wäre der perfekt. Nur der Preis ist noch nicht perfekt


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2016)

Okay, dann war ich ja nicht ganz aufn Holzweg


----------



## Teicholm (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Dominik,

ich hätte gerne mal gewußt wie groß deine Biokammer wird und welche Filtermedien du planst
zu verwenden. Ich habe hier einen Beitrag über meine Schwerkraftfilterplanung eingestellt und bin
natürlich daran interessiert hier was zu erfahren. Die Verrohrung ist noch nicht korrekt....ich werde in Kürze
eine überarbeitete Zeichnung einstellen. Auch ggf. mit Korrekturen bei den Filtermedien


----------



## dpoessl (13. Feb. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik,
> 
> ich hätte gerne mal gewußt wie groß deine Biokammer wird und welche Filtermedien du planst
> zu verwenden. Ich habe hier einen Beitrag über meine Schwerkraftfilterplanung eingestellt und bin
> ...



Über den Inhalt habe ich mir noch keine konkreten Gedanken gemacht. Habe hier noch 100 Liter __ Hel-X bewegt da. Die werde ich wohl verwenden.

Die Kammer wird 1x1x1 Meter. Die Ecken werde ich abrunden.




*EDIT: Ich könnte günstig einen drei Monate alten ITF-40 bekommen. Was haltet ihr von dem? Laut Hersteller ist er für Koi Teich bis 40 Kubik gedacht. Kann aber nur 30 Kubik in der Stunde durch lassen. *


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

so einer?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trommelfilter-Inazuma-ITF-40-MK-III-/201135030461


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

edit, Fehler von mir!


----------



## Mushi (13. Feb. 2016)

Ein ITF-40 gibt es bei Inazuma überhaupt nicht auf der Seite, das ist ein Sondermodell. Es gehen maximal 30.000 l/h durch und damit wäre er bei Dir bereits an der Kotzgrenze.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trommelfilter-Inazuma-ITF-40-MK-III-/201135030461


----------



## dpoessl (13. Feb. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ein ITF-40 gibt es bei Inazuma überhaupt nicht auf der Seite, das ist ein Sondermodell. Es gehen maximal 30.000 l/h durch und damit wäre er bei Dir bereits an der Kotzgrenze.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trommelfilter-Inazuma-ITF-40-MK-III-/201135030461



Ja habe ich auch gesehen...Komisch...Der heißt ITF40 und ist laut Hersteller für 40 Kubik geeignet und lässt aber trotzdem nur 30 durch...

Also fällt der leider raus...Schade...


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> für 40 Kubik geeignet und lässt aber trotzdem nur 30 durch...



Es mag vielleicht so sein, dass mittlerweile fast jeder Teichbesitzer seinen Teich 1 x in der Stunde umwälzt, weil dies seine Vorteile haben kann oder wird, aber es war bis vor ein paar Jahren noch Stand der Dinge, dass ein Koiteich alle 2 Stunden 1 x umgewälzt wurde. Von daher hätte ein TF für bis zu 30qbm Durchsatz auch für einen 40 qbm Teich gereicht. Da sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken.  (und ich will hier niemanden zu Nahe treten!)

Ich wälze auch nur 1 x in 2 Stunden um und es scheint zu reichen. Andere wälzen noch weniger um und es reicht auch. Reserven schaffen und halten, ist sicher nicht falsch, aber...


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Hi Zacky,

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Umwälzung, sondern auch um den Flow in den Rohren. Klar würde der Filter reichen, ich persönlich hätte diesbezüglich nichts gesagt, sondern nur nochmal nach dem Modell nachgefragt weil das bei inazuma aktuell nicht existent ist und wenn es der kleinere 30er gewesen wäre nur 20-25m3 Flow gewesen wären. Das wäre bei 2ba und 1sk zu wenig gewesen.

Ich denke, sofern es diesen 40er gibt würde der gerade so reichen, größer wäre sicherer!


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Vor allem sollte man nochmal überlegen was passiert wenn der TF etwas zu klein ist. Er wird nämlich eigentlich nur mehr spülen. Das heißt natürlich höhere Beanspruchung der bauteile, mehr Wasserverbrauch, mehr Stromverbrauch.

Ich selber finde den inazuma Wertiger als den pp.

Wie gesagt, die rohrplanung ist durch, die Biologie auch, nur sollte da mehr Helix als 100l rein, das ist denke ich mal einfach, der luftheber ist auch geplant, jetzt fehlt nur noch der vorfilter und da finde ich wie geschrieben den inazuma wertiger sofern er auch das Volumen tatsächlich schafft!


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2016)

Hi Torsten.

Es war jetzt auch nicht speziell auf das Modell bezogen, denn sicherlich ist der Gesamtflow den man tatsächlich fahren will zu beachten. Bei 3 Leitungen kann es mit 30 qbm Durchsatz schon eng werden, keine Frage...denn ich war seiner Zeits als ich aufrüsten wollte, auch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Vorfiltermodell und mir ist halt auch aufgefallen, dass die Hersteller solcher Technik häufig solche Werte und Angaben gemacht haben. Dies hat mich damals schon leicht verwirrt und wenn man dann alle Komponenten so zusammenträgt, wie Anschlüsse am TF (vom Teich kommend) und Ausgänge vom TF und so weiter, spiegelt sich diese Thematik wieder. Ich denke, dass die Hersteller sich schon so ihre Gedanken gemacht haben, wenn sie 3 (oder wie viel auch immer) Anschlüsse in DN 110 am TF anbringen. Vielleicht ist ja auch der angegebene Durchsatz des TF oder EBF mehr auf die Anschlüsse berechnet, wobei auch die Trommelfläche bzw. Gewebefläche den Durchsatz gewährleisten muss.

Ich wollte dies nur mal als Denkanstoss mit einbringen und folgerichtig ist einem Trommler der Platz und Reserven bietet, immer der Vorrang zu gewähren.


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Hi Zacky,

Da sind wir einer Meinung. Meistens fällt es an den Zuläufen auf, und Angaben von Herstellern sollte man immer hinterfragen. Allein schon die Angaben für wieviel m3 Teich, Fischteich, koiteich! 50m3 mit 3x110er Zuläufen, etc. da ist natürlich echt mal ein regelungsbedarf der eu notwendig! Inzwischen wird die durchbiegung einer Gurke reglementiert und bei den Filtern wird weiter gelogen das sich diese schon von den Lügen biegen, grins.

Ich denke jeder erfahrene User kennt diese Aussagen.

Von daher sehe ich 30m3 mit 3xdn110 als möglich an. 2xba, 1xsk. 40m3 würde ich da jedoch nicht sehen! Und inazuma ist auch keine hinterhofklitsche, von daher sehe ich dort die Wertigkeit höher als bei dem pp.


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Und ich denke Mushi und mich hat das fehlen dieses Filters auf der herstellerseite so ein bisschen verwirrt. Warum ist der nicht mehr beim Hersteller gelistet? Kann natürlich ein auslaufmodell sein, das wäre nicht schlimm, oder es ist doch ein kleinerer, der dann plötzlich groß gemacht wird.

Von daher wäre mein Tipp an domenik, rufe bei inazuma an und frage nach, die sind ganz nett dort!


----------



## Mushi (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

der ITF 40 war ein begrenztes Sondermodell, zwischen dem ITF 30 und 50, wie ich jetzt herausgefunden habe. Der IT 50 ist aber nur für 30.000 l/h Durchfluss angegeben. Das heißt, der ITF 30 kann noch weniger!

* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Danke Herbert,

Aber da ging es dir wie mir, grins....

Also müsste man rein vorsichtshalber mal bei inazuma wegen dem Flow nachfragen.


----------



## Patrick c (17. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

Nur zur information uber die trommelfilter die PP35 oder PP50.
Diese trommelfilter werden hergestel durch mir und wen ihr information uber die trommelfilter braugt kont ihr unsere neue website benutzen.

http://www.dvs-filtertechniek.com

Hier steht alle information uber unser trommelfilter.
Da Stehen auch die handler drauf die in deutschland die filter vertreiben.


----------



## dpoessl (23. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin jetzt wieder einen Schritt weiter. Es wird der PP50. Muss jetzt nur noch schauen, wo ich ihn am günstigsten her bekomme...

Auch bezüglich des Teichumbaus bin ich weiter...

Zur Wahl stand ja entweder einen Pool zur IH in der Zeit wo ich die BAs in den alten Teich baue ODER eben den Teich um einen kleinen Zusatzteich zu vergrößern.

Habe mich jetzt für die 2. Variante entschieden.

Es wird ein kleiner Zusatzteich gebaut und dieser dann mit dem Hauptteich verbunden.

Es werden dann insgesamt *4 Leitungen* in 110er KG Rohr in den Filterkeller gehen.

2x BA --> Hauptteich
1x BA --> Zusatzteich
1x Skimmer --> Hauptteich

Dann werden *4 Leitungen* in 110er KG Rohr zurück in den Teich gehen

3x --> Hauptteich
1x --> Zusatzteich


Meine Fragen an euch Profis:

1. der Zusatzteich soll ca. 2m lang sein, 1,5m breit sein und 1,5m tief sein. *Ist das OK für die Zwischenhälterung von ca. 20 Kois? (15-35cm) *Denke mal dass es für maximal 3-5 Tage sein wird. Danach werden dann beide geflutet.

2. Die Verbindung zwischen Hauptteich und Zusatzteich soll nur ca. 50cm tief sein. *Ist das OK? *

3. Würdet ihr in den Zusatzteich auch einen Kimmer einbauen? Problem wäre ja dann, dass es 5 Leitungen wären und der TF nur 4 Eingänge hat.

4. Kann ich die Leitungen vom Teich zum Filterkeller einen Meter unter der Erde verlegen? Der Hauptteich ist ja ca. 1,6m tief. Also sind die Leitungen ja erst einmal in 1,6m Tiefe. Kann ich also sodann mit Winkeln die Leitungen "hochholen"? Ansonsten müsste ich einen 1,6m tiefen Graben vom Hauptteich in Richtung Filterkeller graben.


Danke Jungs




EDIT:

hier mal eine Skizze mit den Leitungen etc.


----------



## Patrick c (23. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

Ich wurde dem skimmer nicht in einer Zusatzleitung einbauen zonder direkt mit ein 110 mm rorh im filter rein machen.

Der PP50 Hat Standard nur 4 eingange, zoweit es ein standard gibt.
Man kan auch natuurlich mehr ein und ausgange im PP50 machen lassen.
Das kan schon fur ein geringer mehrpreis.
Du kanst sogar wahlen wo du die ein und ausgange haben wilst soweit es technisch moglich ist.
Die Handler auf unsere webseite helfen dir gerne weiter mit information.

Patrick Clignet


----------



## mitch (23. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

zu 1.)  4500 liter sollten schon mal für ein paar Tage gehen - Wasserwechsel und Belüftung können dabei hilfreich sein
zu 2.)  wird das nur ein rohr oder ein nach oben offener Kanal wie bei mir?
zu 3.) einbauen ja, anschließen (mit Schieber?) an eine Leitung zu TF über ein Y/T Stück. Zur Not kann man auch ein Rohr nach unten machen um den Boden abzusaugen
zu 4.) irgendwo musst du ja hoch - sollte eigentlich fast egal sein wo

Zusatzteich find ich   da können ja dann später auch nur Seerosen rein


----------



## dpoessl (24. Feb. 2016)

Kann ich bei den Leitungen vom Teich/Zusatzteich in Richtung Filterkeller auch mit 90 Grad Bögen arbeiten? Oder sollten es maximal 45 Grad Bögen sein?


----------



## tosa (24. Feb. 2016)

max 45 grad, eher 30 grad wäre besser


----------



## dpoessl (24. Feb. 2016)

Und das ganze sicherlich horizontal und auch vertikal, richtig? Also um die Richtung zum Filterkeller hinzubekommen und auch von 1,6m Tiefe auf 1m zu kommen.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Feb. 2016)

Richtig. Besser max..45 oder 30grad Bögen.

Gefälle der Schwerkraftsaugleitungen immer in eine Richtung.
Eine einmalige tiefste Stelle in der Verrohrung und dann an beiden Enden hoch auch möglich.

Geschlossener Bogen nach oben Baufehler.

Im Filterkeller Reinigungsabzweige einbauen...
Z.B. bei senkrecht ankommenden Saugleitungen Doppelmuffe plus KG 45grad  Abzweig waagerecht Richtung TF plus Flexmuffe plus Schieber.

Senkrecht hoch bis OK Filterkeller KG Rohr mit Muffe ohne Dichtung und Stopfen.
Das Rohrende ist dann 17cm mind. über OK Teich.
Läuft nix aus. 

Das verbraucht aber mit Flexmuffen und Schieber in der Länge sicher 80 cm...

Eine Standrohrkammer wäre da ggf. Kürzer.
Verrohrung von Standrohrkammer zum TF 1 kurzes Rohr DN 250 mit Flexmuffe.

In die Standrohrkammer kannst Du die UV einbauen. ..


----------



## dpoessl (24. Feb. 2016)

Also so?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Feb. 2016)

Vom Prinzip ja....
Dort kommen die Rohre waagerecht an und haben einen 87grad Abzweig nach oben.
Ist ggf.etwas ungünstig dort z.B mit einer Rohrspirale in Richtung Teich zu kommen.

besser wäre ein 45grad Abzweig nach oben, der in Richtung Teich geht.
Dann muss der Abzweig aber entgegen der Flussrichtung eingebaut werden.....also mit Muffe zum TF.

Genauso, wenn alle Saugleitungen senkrecht ankommen würden.
Eine Doppelmuffe und dann den 45grad Abzweig in Richtung Schieber oder TF.

Wie man sieht, geht dort viel Platz weg.
Man kann über den Rohren eine Holzrost einbauen und dort z.B. die Belüterpumpen hinstellen. .

Wenn der PP.50 original nur 4 Einläufe in KG 110 hat, dann wird er ev. nicht die Wassermenge für 5 oder 6 KG110 durchlassen....
Pi mal Daumen mind. 12m3 pro h je KG110.

Baue doch einen Teich mit 3 BA und 1 SK.....
Den kannst Du einfacher abdecken...heizen....


----------



## tosa (25. Feb. 2016)

Der Patrick c. Ist der Hersteller des pp trommelfilters, 


Patrick c schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 159680 Anhang anzeigen 159681 Hallo,
> 
> Ich wurde dem skimmer nicht in einer Zusatzleitung einbauen zonder direkt mit ein 110 mm rorh im filter rein machen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal das ist doch mal sehr hilfreich.


----------



## dpoessl (16. März 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

es wird immer konkreter. 

Habe mir doch einen Minibagger organisiert.  Per Hand ausgraben wäre wohl doch zu viel gewesen... 

Hier der wohl finale Plan: 

Dazu noch paar Fragen

1. Würd vielleicht in den Zusatzteich auch einen Skimmer einbauen. *Kann ich den zusammen mit dem Skimmer vom Hauptteich über ein Y-Stück in einer 110er Leitung in den Filterkeller führen?*

2. Wie ihr auf dem Bild sehen könnt, muss ich einige Ecken überwinden. *Würde alle Ecken mit 45 Grad Bögen machen, ok? *

3. Würde die gesamte Verrohrung mit orangenen KG Rohren machen und nur die Verrohrung unter dem Teich in KG2000, ok? 

Danke Jungs


----------



## mitch (16. März 2016)

Hi Domenik,

zu 1. besser 2 Leitungen in den FK legen, dort kannst du dann Schieber vor dem Y-Stück einbauen - es müssen ja ned immer alle 2 Skimmer gleichzeitig laufen
zu 2. es gibt auch Bögen in 30° / 15° - "flache Kurven" sind besser
zu 3. nix einzuwenden

zu Minibagger - das macht mehr Spaß - *aber dann bitte genau auf die geplante Teichgröße / Tiefe achten* - da hat man(n) sich schnell vertan


----------



## Pokerhecht (16. März 2016)

zu1. unbedingt 2 Leitungen je Skimmer bis in den Filterkeller legen und dann dort vor dem y-Stück mit Schiebern jeweils zu- und abschaltbar machen!
Ansonsten bekommst du mit einer 110er Leitung für 2 nicht abschaltbare Skimmer keinen ausreichenden Sog hin um stark auftreibende Teilchen abzuziehen!

zu2. s.Oben
zu3. s.Oben


----------



## dpoessl (16. März 2016)

OK danke Jungs... 

Dann ist es jetzt final  

Noch eine Frage zum TF: 

Habe mich für den PP50 entschieden. 

*Würde den gerne mit 5x 110mm Eingang nehmen und 1x 160mm Ausgang. Erreiche ich damit die 50 Kubik Durchfluss? Würde gerne den 160er Ausgang nehmen, um leichten in den LH-Schacht zu kommen, denn ich weiß sonst nicht, wie ich mit 5x 110mm in den LH Schacht kommen soll  Kann in den Schacht ja keine 5 Löcher bohren  *


----------



## Mushi (16. März 2016)

2 x 160mm mindestens


----------



## dpoessl (16. März 2016)

OK. 2x 160er Rohr in das 500er KG Rohr als LH Schacht dürfte möglich sein. 

Oder habt ihr eine andere Idee, wie ich vom TF in den LH komme?


----------



## Mushi (16. März 2016)

Am besten wären 1 x DN250


----------



## mitch (16. März 2016)

hi 
oben am schacht eine art kiste befestigen, dann ist es schon mal leichter die dicken rohre vom TF anzuschließen, mit dem LH ausgang wird es dann auch einfacher

ich hab so was ähnliches gebaut, muss nur noch eingebaut werden


----------



## Mushi (16. März 2016)

Wäre das machbar wie auf meiner Skizze?


----------



## dpoessl (16. März 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wäre das machbar wie auf meiner Skizze?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 160159



Grundsätzlich schon. Dann müsste ich eben im Filterkeller den Bogen zum Trommelfilter einbauen. 

Danke für deinen Tipp. Das werde ich so machen...Gerade Strecken unter der Erde sind besser


----------



## dpoessl (16. März 2016)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit: 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/LuftheberPlan1.jpg

So müsste ich aber in das 500er KG Rohr insgesamt 5 Löcher schneiden und die Rohre einlaminieren.


----------



## mitch (16. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> So müsste ich aber in das 500er KG Rohr insgesamt 5 Löcher schneiden und die Rohre einlaminieren.



+ 1 für den Ausgang (hebehöhe des LH beachten)


----------



## dpoessl (16. März 2016)

Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler? 

Das 3m lange 500er KG Rohr ist unten mit einer Muffe verschlossen und nach oben offen. In dieses Rohr packe ich ein 200er KG Rohr an dem unten die Membranlüfterplatte sitzt und so das Wasser durch das 200er Rohr nach oben drückt. Da brauch ich aber doch keinen Ausgang in das 500er Rohr schneiden, oder?


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2016)

Der Ausgang sollte in die Rohrwand, so dass der Luftheber (fast) komplett unter Wasser steht. Lt. deiner Zeichnung müsstest Du jetzt schon hoch über den eigentlichen Wasserstand fördern, was Leistungseinbußen bedeutet und viel zu viel Energie und Luft benötigt.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2016)

Der Auslauf des LH sollte knapp getaucht sein.
Deswegen musst Du mit dem LH nach dem Bogen durch das KG 500 oben durch in Richtung Biokammer.

Vom TF ein KG 250 in den LH Schacht..habe ich auch so.

Es gibt auch Formstücke KG 500 mit seitlichem Abzweig KG 250 z.B....

Wenn Du eventuell....Dir von einem Kunststoffschlosser einen LH Schacht aus PE bauen
lässt mit allen ZU und Abläufen...

Oder selber KG in KG mit Epox und Glasmatte einkleben.

Man kann auch in KG eine Muffe drücken....warm machen etc...
Das sieht man bei den koivrienden.be auf youtube
Oder bei geisy hier an seinem 300er Airlift...

Mein LH ging Heute in Betrieb....Wahnsinn, was das Ding trotz Verrohrungsfehlern fördert......

Die Beschreibung dazu ist hier im Forum.....luftheber DN 200  
Mein Sammelschacht ist aus alten GFK Heizungstanks...KG einlaminiert..

Ein Tip:
OK der Biokammer 20 cm höher als OK Teich.
Dort staut der LH das Wasser etwas an und wirbelt schön alles rum.


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2016)

ich würde es so machen...habe mir mal erlaubt deine Skizze zu überarbeiten

die Einläufe würde ich auch entsprechend tiefer machen, oder halt gleich 1 oder 2 große Verbindungen 200 oder 250 nehmen


----------



## dpoessl (16. März 2016)

Danke Zacky. Das sieht so sehr gut aus.

Werde morgen als erstes versuchen den TF mit einem 250er Ausgang zu bekommen.

Das reicht dann auch für den vollen Flow?

Also ist ein 250er Ausgang mit 5x 110 zu vergleichen?


----------



## BonsaiKoi (16. März 2016)

Hallo, wie wäre es mit einem KG-Schachtboden + Steigrohr.
http://www.kunststoffrohre-einecke....denteil-DN-400-400-110-RML-LSP-ohne-Fuss.html
Gibt es mit unterschiedlichen Anschlußdurchmessern.
Werde bei mir so ein Teil für LH-Schacht verbauen.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2016)

Geht bestimmt auch.
Aber dann muss man vom TF Ausgang bis zum Schachtboden mit den Rohren runter.
Dazu benötigt man etwas Platz und bei einem tiefen LH wie bei mir viel buddelei.

Ja....ein gerades KG 250 ist gut für 50...60 m3/h in Schwerkraft.

Noch ei Tip:
Das KG 250 vom TF mit der OK in mind. 30cm Tiefe unter OK Teich in den LH Schacht einbauen.

Im Betrieb ist der Wasserstand im LH Schacht am tiefsten und der in der Biokammer am höchsten vom ganzen System.

Bei  mir passt es gerade so....bei volle Pulle ist das KG 250 noch gerade so unter Wasser.....
Muss mal demnächst meinen Tröt mit neuen Bildern und Messwerten ergänzen.
...


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Also ist ein 250er Ausgang mit 5x 110 zu vergleichen?



In gewisser Weise schon 
- das DN 250 hat ein Innenmaß von ca. 240 mm = 45239 mm² offene Fläche 
- das DN 110 hat ein Innenmaß von ca. 103 mm = 8332 mm² x 5 = 41660 mm² offene Fläche

Also hast Du beim DN 250 schon etwas mehr offene Fläche als bei 5 x DN 110 - ist schon wieder vorteilhafter. Ob das alles für 50 m³ reicht, kann Dir so sicher eigentlich niemand sagen.


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2016)

es geht auch mit einem Abzweig und einem Stück KG Rohr und einer Muffe und so weiter...alles ein Frage des Materiales

siehe hier

oder hier


----------



## BonsaiKoi (16. März 2016)

.@ThorstenC
den schacht muß man aber schon verbuddeln, egal in welcher Höhe, der oder
die Anschlüsse sind.
@Zacky 
hat immer wieder Top Ideen!


----------



## ThorstenC (17. März 2016)

Zacky:
Genau diese KG Abzweige meinte ich.
Kostet aber wieder soooo  viel Euronen und  für  KG 500 bestimmt noch mehr.
Bonsaikoi:
Ja, der Schacht  benötigt ein tiefes Loch.
Aber für die Anschlüsse am Schachtboden mit 45grad Bögen etc.. wird es  neben der Buddeldei auch eine Platzfrage.
Die Variante hatte ich deswegen bei mir wieder  verworfen gehabt.
Aber möglich ist alles und bei Neuplanung sowieso.

Ich vermute nur, dass für viele die KG Formteile wie Schachtboden oder Abgweige zu teuer sind.

Ich pers. vergleiche immer die Kosten von teuren Motorpumpen mit den  Baukosten und Unterhaltskosten eines LH.....
Ich glaube. ...mein LH liegt komplett  bei 700 Euro....
Grob geschätzt 50 qm/h bei 120Watt....


----------



## dpoessl (17. März 2016)

So habe jetzt beim TF Anbieter angefragt, ob 5x110 Eingänge und 1x 250er Ausgang möglich ist. 
Dann würde ich ihn auch gleich bestellen.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. März 2016)

Es ist dringend zu empfehlen den 250er Ausgang möglichst tief am TF anzubauen....
Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass das 250er Rohr teilweise trocken fällt...je nach Leistung des LH etc.. fällt der Wasserstand in der LH KAmmer....etwas....

Ich habe mich da auch fast angeschmiert.....und bei "Rohrspülbetrieb" mit 2 parallelen Membranpumpen Thomas 120/80 HN ist der Einauf des KG250 in die LH Kammer oben schon 1cm trocken gefallen.

Ist das TF Gehäuse an sich nicht hoch genug, würde ich den 250er Abgang im Boden des TF einschweißen lassen.
Erst runter und dann mit 2 x 45° KG DN250 in die waagerechte in die LH Sammelkammer
1 x KG DN 250 in 87° ist bei dem Durchmesser und 60m³/h ggf. auch nicht so relevant.....
KAnn man sich ausrechnen druckverlust.de.


----------



## dpoessl (17. März 2016)

Ok danke Thorsten für die Info. 

Werde das noch kommunizieren sobald ich die Info habe, ob überhaupt ein 250er Ausgang funktioniert. 

Schaut euch mal bitte den finalen Filterkeller an. Finde der ist jetzt perfekt.


----------



## BonsaiKoi (17. März 2016)

Hallo,
1 Skimmerleitung, wahrscheinlich geht immer nur einer.
LH-Schacht 3m? ist das nicht ein bisschen viel?
Wenn am TF die Anschlüsse für dich angebracht werden, würde ich mir einen 
passenden (Gewindemuffe) Anschluss für die Tauch UVC mit einschweissen lassen.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## dpoessl (17. März 2016)

Würde den LH insgesamt 3m unter OK Wasserlinie Teich bauen. Dachte das ist ein MUSS für meinen angestrebten Flow in Zusammenhang mit einer Thomas 200


----------



## tosa (17. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Würde den LH insgesamt 3m unter OK Wasserlinie Teich bauen. Dachte das ist ein MUSS für meinen angestrebten Flow in Zusammenhang mit einer Thomas 200



Besser ist.....! Du solltest vorbeikommen, dann glaubst du es auch....


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2016)

BonsaiKoi schrieb:


> LH-Schacht 3m? ist das nicht ein bisschen viel?





dpoessl schrieb:


> Würde den LH insgesamt 3m unter OK Wasserlinie Teich bauen. Dachte das ist ein MUSS für meinen angestrebten Flow in Zusammenhang mit einer Thomas 200





tosa schrieb:


> Besser ist.....!



@tosa - Torsten
Vielleicht ist es Euch ja an diesem Wochenende noch möglich, dahingehend auch ein paar Testläufe zu machen.  Verschiedene Einblastiefen mit unterschiedlich leistungsstarken Pumpen (natürlich vernünftig passende Pumpen). Wäre ja echt mal interessant, wie sich die Ergebnisse tatsächlich ändern.


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Werde berichten Zacky,

Aber alles was ich bisher gelesen hatte macht es Sinn mit der Tiefe.


----------



## Geisy (18. März 2016)

Hallo

Hier kann man sehen das bei gleicher Pumpe und Luftheber das kürzere Steigrohr oft mehr Wasser bringt.
http://www.koivrienden.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=9991&start=1155#p230414
Dies ist auch mit Ultraschall gemessen worden.
Macht auch Sinn, denn um so tiefer es geht um so weniger Luft kommt noch raus, das sieht man ja auch an den Leistungsdiagrammen der Pumpen.
Also muß jede Pumpe samt Luftheber so einen Punkt haben an dem es keinen Sinn mehr macht tiefer zu gehen.

Die tieferen Luftheber mit größeren Pumpen und Energieverbrauch machen nur Sinn, bei Vorfiltern die viel Höhenunterschied brauchen oder Verrohrung die viel bremst.
Am effizientesten sind kleine Luftpumpen an großen Steigrohren die dann auch 0,6Watt/m³ Umwälzung schaffen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

Leider warst du noch nicht bei mir, dann würdest du verstehen warum der LH ruhig etwas tiefer sitzen kann, die Konfiguration macht es. Und auf keinem der Beiträge der koivrienden habe ich bisher ein größeres Rohr als dn110 gesehen. Ich habe dn200 und das ist brutal voll mit Wasser am Auslass.

Und nur am Rand, Dominik wird Ca. 45-50m3 umwälzen müssen, das schafft kein LH mit dn110.


----------



## Geisy (18. März 2016)

Hallo Torsten 
Oben in dem Link sind doch dn125 zu sehen.
Ich habe DN 250 und DN 300 hier und die schaffen 50 Kubik auch bei einer Länge von  1,5m.
Ich gebe dir recht das liegt an der Konfiguration.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (18. März 2016)

Und hier kann man sehen, dass bei gleicher Pumpe und Luftheber das längere Steigrohr oft mehr Wasser bringt.
http://www.koivrienden.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=9991&start=1155#p230414

Bei den kleineren Secoh- Pumpen ist es anscheinend umgedreht......
Vermutlich, weil sie in der "Tiefe" von 2m zu wenig Luft bringen.

Bei größeren Secoh oderDY Pumpen bringt der längere LH mehr Leistung.

Bei solchen Tabellen sollte man immer alles betrachten und nicht nur die Hälfte.
Zudem fehlt mir völlig die Angabe zu den bei den Messungen überwundenen Wasserstandsdifferenzen/ Gegendruck welche der LH überwinden muss.

Bei mir z.B. sind es 16cm Gesamtdiff.- Höhe LH-Schacht zur Biokammer.
11cm sinkt das Wasser im LH Schacht ab und wird 5cm in der Biokammer aufgestaut.

Auf den Vorfilter TF entfällt dabei je nach Verschmutzug 1....4,5cm.

Und so ca. 6cm auf die Diff. Teich- Einlaufkammer.

Mit besserer Verrohrung (keine Engpässe in den Saugleitungen, ein KG125 Rücklauf mehr) hätte ich die maximale Wasserstandsdiff. sicher von  16 auf 8 oder 9 cm drücken können.....
Lässt sich aber bei mir leider nicht mehr ändern.

Ansonsten ziehen bei mir  4 BA und 2Skimmer mit einem 2,05m langen LH DN 200 im 2,5m langen Schacht.
Membranpumpe Thomas 120HN.


----------



## Mushi (18. März 2016)

Je tiefer die Luft einbläst, desto mehr Wasser kann sie mitnehmen.

Je tiefer man einbläst, desto weniger Luft bringt eine Luftpumpe.

Manche Luftpumpen brechen bei 2m richtig ein, andere nicht. Der optimale Betriebspunkt müsste demnach hauptsächlich von der jeweiligen Luftpumpe abhängen.

Grüße,
Herbert


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Also muß jede Pumpe samt Luftheber so einen Punkt haben an dem es keinen Sinn mehr macht tiefer zu gehen.





Mushi schrieb:


> Der optimale Betriebspunkt müsste demnach hauptsächlich von der jeweiligen Luftpumpe abhängen.


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten
> Oben in dem Link sind doch dn125 zu sehen.
> Ich habe DN 250 und DN 300 hier und die schaffen 50 Kubik auch bei einer Länge von  1,5m.
> Ich gebe dir recht das liegt an der Konfiguration.
> Gruß Norbert



Entschuldige, ist leider nicht die Sprache die ich auch nur ansatzweise verstehe und lesen kann.


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

Kann man doch mit "Tante G " übersetzen ! Falls du belgisch meinst !


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Hi André,

Hatte ich mal gemacht, ist mir aber echt zu nervaufreibend aus dem dann entstandenem Kauderwelsch sinnvolle Sätze zu bauen.


----------



## Geisy (18. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ansonsten ziehen bei mir 4 BA und 2Skimmer mit einem 2,05m langen LH DN 200 im 2,5m langen Schacht.
> Membranpumpe Thomas 120HN.



Hallo Thorsten

Wenn du deinen Luftheber von 2,05m auf 1,75m verkürzen würdest, ob er dann wirklich deutlich einbricht?
Wenn nicht hätte auch ein 2m Schacht gereicht.

Hier will man einen 3m Schacht machen, ist das wirklich nötig?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (18. März 2016)

Die Thomas LP Luftpumpen haben Ihre Stärke laut Pumpenkurve in der Tiefe. Deshalb wird hier der lange Luftheber Sinn machen.


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

Letztendlich hat sich domenik dafür doch entschieden und die Teile besorgt. Das einbuddeln ist doch mit nem Bagger kindergeburtstag, von daher verstehe ich die Diskussion gerade nicht. Das Angebot für ne Thomas habe ich ihm auch schon rübergegeben, die ist günstiger als ne high Blow. Das reduzierstück kriegt er von mir umsonst, der membranteller kostet 30 Euro.

Und ja, es ist richtig das die einblastiefe und Effizienz der Thomas bei mehr als 2m beginnt, da laufen sie auch mit dem besten Stromverbrauch. Deswegen kann man bei dieser Tiefe auch keine secoh etc. mehr nehmen. Und wir reden hier immer noch von einem dn200 steigrohr und nicht von dn125


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

Hat denn für die Thomas LP mal einer ein Link ? Ich hab ne 150er für 480 Euronen gefunden ! 
Kann doch nicht sein !? Oder ?
Da verblasst ja meine Takahashi ! Oder kann man damit den Teich heben !?  ..


----------



## mitch (18. März 2016)

das sollte so an Luft in den jeweiligen Tiefen aus den Ausströmern kommen um 
60m²/h mit einem DN200 zu schaffen


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

Mitch !
60 Tausend Liter Luft inner Stunde  ?


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Danke mitch, André, suche ich dir gleich raus und stelle es ein. Die 200er ist günstiger als dein angegebener preis.


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

Torsten
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Ich weiß, aber ab und an habe ich mal Beziehungen.... Die ich in diesem Fall ausgespielt habe.....


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

hier mal ein paar Daten:

http://www.atsshop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=17

 

und hier die HiBlow 200


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

Bin Ick der Einzige , der sich über 60 000 l \ h LUFT ? Wundert ? Selbst die 150er Thomas bringt  " nur" 12000 l\h und das bei 1m !?


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2016)

Ich will euch ja nicht in eurem Tatendrang ausbremsen, aber ob es hier in diesem Thread richtig und noch wichtig ist!? Der TE hat einen 3 m Schacht und wird dort einen LH einsetzen. Ob der dann am Ende 2,70 m oder doch nur 1,70 m lang wird, kann er ja sehr individuell gestalten. Das ganze Thema Drum-Herum hatten wir doch schon einige Male und die Diskussion ist immer die Gleiche. So lange nicht zweifelsfrei feststeht, was nun ausschlaggebend für welches Fördervolumen ist, drehen wir uns im Kreis. Ist es das Luftvolumen, die Blasengröße, die Steigrohrlänge...??? ...ich denke, wir kommen hier nie auf ein gemeinsames Ergebnis... 

@Andre 69 - die 60 m³/h sollen das Wasservolumen sein, was bewegt werden soll.


----------



## Mushi (18. März 2016)

71 Liter pro Minute in 2,50m Tiefe. Das macht die Luftpumpe locker.


----------



## mitch (18. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Bin Ick der Einzige , der sich über 60 000 l \ h LUFT ? Wundert ?


60kl H2O/h sind damit gemeint - geh doch mal bitte vom Luftschlauch runter dann schaffen wir das auch


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

Aaaah , jetzt hab ich's auch am Auge ! 
 Hab mich bei Mitch wohl angesteckt ! Rechts unten steht's 5800 ! 
Dann hätte die Thomas aber doch schon wieder viel zu viel bums !


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Zuviel gibt's nicht, nur zu wenig.


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Wobei mitch aber auch nur 2cm überstauung gerechnet hat....


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Zuviel gibt's nicht, nur zu wenig.


Nö ! Ick sag mal überspitzt , nimm deine Pumpe mach'se an einen 50er LH ! Da ist nur Luft im Rohr , da hat's kein Platz mehr fürs Wasser ! Na klar , wenn Ick Nachbar's Garten hätt , dann kann Ick auch 600 oder noch grösseren Schacht machen


----------



## Mushi (18. März 2016)

Wir sind bei 3 Meter Gegendruck. Nimm mal 2,70 Meter für den Luftheber und 30 bis 40 mbar Gegendruck durch die Membran.

Die Belgier haben ihren besten Betriebspunkt mit der SLL20 und kurzem Luftheber und ein anderer guter Betriebspunkt scheint mit der Thomas bei langen Lufthebern zu liegen.


----------



## tosa (18. März 2016)

Hallo André,

Na, dann habe ich wohl nur flüssige Luft in meinem Teich und meinen biokammern, danke für den Tipp, werde da nochmal nachsehen....

Zudem wir ja nicht von einem 50er LH reden...


----------



## dpoessl (18. März 2016)

So leider habe ich heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass ein 250er Ausgang nicht möglich ist. 

Habe jetzt nochmals angefragt, ob vielleicht ein 250er Ausgang am Boden möglich ist. 

Sollte es nicht gehen, dann muss ich wohl oder übel die 5x 110 nehmen. 

Dann muss ich mir eben Gedanken machen, wie ich die 5x 110 in den LH-Schacht bekomme. 

Vielleicht mach ich noch eine kleine Kammer dazwischen und gehe dort mit 5x 110 rein und mit 1x 250 raus.


----------



## Zacky (19. März 2016)

Und wenn Du nochmal fragst, ob 2 x 200 geht? Hinten links und rechts außen unten oder so!?

Das mit einer Zwischenkammer geht sicherlich auch. Ist nur eine Platzfrage.


----------



## dpoessl (19. März 2016)

Ja das wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Werde ich dann noch fragen, wenn der 250er Ausgang am Boden nicht möglich sein sollte.


----------



## dpoessl (20. März 2016)

Ich habe noch Fragen zu dem Material.

Also gut und günstig soll es sein 

EDIT: das wäre mein Ergebnis. Passt das???

*Skimmer: *

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Also gut und günstig soll es sein 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AquaForte-Ro...670501?hash=item542a48daa5:g:yfEAAOSwnH1WaAFc

*Bodenablauf: *

* defekter Link entfernt *


*Folienflansch: *

http://www.der-koi-shop.de/Tank-Connector

110mm in der schweren Ausführung von XClear für 6,98 Euro pro Stück. 

*Zugschieber: *

https://www.pvc-welt.de/Valterra-Zugeschieber

Valterra 110mm 


*Flexible Muffe: *

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Flexible-Muf...771020?hash=item2c9b66de0c:g:TRYAAOSweW5VXyR0


----------



## tosa (20. März 2016)

Skimmer. Bodenabläufe sind i.o.

Folienflansch nehme ich nur die schwere Qualität, aber du nimmst die ja in dem IBC.

Zugschieber, naja, werden Tropfen, nachziehen und installiere diese mit flexmuffen damit man die auch mal rausnehmen kann (z.b. Für ne Reparatur.


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Zugschieber, naja, werden Tropfen



...man sollte hier zwischen den Valterra und den LowBudget unterscheiden...die LowBudget sehen nahezu identisch aus - die LowBudget habe ich bei mir damals auch verbaut und von 6 war 1 Zugschieber undicht und konnte mit Innotec von außen nochmal abgezogen werden. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch die VDL-Zugschieber nutzen, kosten aber mindestens gleich das Doppelte. 

PS: Ansonsten ist durch den "Wasserverlust" gleich ein Teilwasserwechsel regelmäßig angesagt.  (quasi fast voll automatisch )


----------



## tosa (20. März 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...man sollte hier zwischen den Valterra und den LowBudget unterscheiden...die LowBudget sehen nahezu identisch aus - die LowBudget habe ich bei mir damals auch verbaut und von 6 war 1 Zugschieber undicht und konnte mit Innotec von außen nochmal abgezogen werden. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch die VDL-Zugschieber nutzen, kosten aber mindestens gleich das Doppelte.
> 
> PS: Ansonsten ist durch den "Wasserverlust" gleich ein Teilwasserwechsel regelmäßig angesagt.  (quasi fast voll automatisch )


Wenn es die Möglichkeit des Ablaufs und der Versickerung hat. War jetzt keine Kritik an zugschiebern, aber bei mir sieht es im Keller gerade anders aus, 2 von 2 Valtera tropfen, diese werden nach Auszug der Fische demontiert.


----------



## dpoessl (20. März 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

habe heute die Filterlinie abgebaut. 

Und mit einem __ Wasserschlauch den kleinen Zusatzteich und die Verrohrung vom Hauptteich in den Filterkeller und vom Filterkeller zurück in den Teich gelegt. 


















Und hier nochmals die Verrohrung eingemalt. 







Passt das so Jungs?


----------



## tosa (21. März 2016)

Hier mal ein Link in ein anderes Forum, auch wenn ich daran beteiligt war möchte ich nicht die Ergebnisse einfach klauen, aber hier sieht man mal Messergebnisse zu LH.

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21627


----------



## dpoessl (21. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe heute die Filterlinie abgebaut.
> 
> ...




So morgen kommt der Bagger und es geht endlich los 


Noch bitte kurz zwei Fragen an euch: 

1. Passt das letzte Bild? Also die Verrohrung? 
2. In welche Höhe sioll ich den Skimmer aus den Teich kommen lassen? 0,5 Meter unter OK Wasser?


----------



## tosa (21. März 2016)

0,5m sind zu wenig, mach tiefer...... Du kannst die Höhe mit dem aufsetzen von kg Röhren anpassen, nur tiefer kannst du nicht. Messe mal deinen skimmer mit etwas spiel in dem Aufsatz, addiere dazu 5cm hinzu und du weißt wie tief er muss.

Die 5cm habe ich mal pauschal für die Verdunstung und Verbrauch als Spülwasser gerechnet.


----------



## dpoessl (21. März 2016)

Ok super. Dann lass ich die Skimmer im Hauptteich und Zusatzteich in 1m Tiefe aus der Folie raus.

Und die Rohre vom Teich in den Filterkeller. Also der Teich ist ja ca. 1,5m tief und der FK 1m tief.

So
http://waldhaus-sellin.de/Skizze1.jpg
oder so
http://waldhaus-sellin.de/Skizze2.jpg
oder so
http://waldhaus-sellin.de/Skizze3.jpg

???


----------



## BonsaiKoi (21. März 2016)

Hallo Bild 3 ist O.K, wenn Bögen verbaut werden müssen, nicht größer 45°.
In der Filterkammer möglichst passend zum TF reinkommen.
Ich würde Standrohr oder 45° Abzweig vor Filter setzen, damit du im Notfall mit
"Kanalratte" in die Rohre kommst. Siehe Beispiele 

     Der Platz liess leider kein 45°Abzweig zu.
oder so, im Erdreich mit Deckel


----------



## dpoessl (22. März 2016)

Oh man was für eine Schlammschlacht  Es regnet natürlich  

Naja...Ich mach mal weiter und heute Abend gibt es Bilder


----------



## mitch (22. März 2016)

trockene Socken +  nicht vergessen


----------



## dpoessl (23. März 2016)

Soooooo...Hab alles mit dem Bagger geschafft, was ich mir vorgenommen habe 

Habe den Aushub vom Zusatzteich und Filterkeller mit ca. 1000000 Schubkarren gleich im Garten verteilt.

Der Berg der jetzt noch zu sehen ist, ist von den Gräben für die Verrohrungen. Muss ich ja dann wieder zuschütten. 













Über Ostern modelliere ich den Zusatzteich. Gint mit dem bagger leider nicht ordentlich, da er leider die Schaufel nicht richtig bewegen konnte. Naja dafür war er billig 

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man auch den Übergang zum alten Teich. Da ich den Übergang höher gemacht habe als den Teich, kann ich den Zusatzteich fluten und dort die Kois zwischenhalten wenn der alte Teich abgelassen ist 



Leider konnte ich mit dem Bagger nicht das Loch für den LH graben, da die Schaufel blöd dafür war. Da wäre das Loch zu groß geworden. Muss ich also per Hand runter  


Nun aber mein Problem bzw. meine Frage an euch: 

Ich habe ein Grundwasserproblem im Filterkeller. 

Dort bei der Pfütze wollte ich eigentlich ein Loch für die Sammelkammer für das Schmutzwasser aus dem TF, Biokammer und Sammelkammer machen, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe direkt in die Kanalisation zu gehen. Muss die Idee aber wohl verwerfen und das Loch wieder zuschütten. Bin eh erst ca. 30cm runter. 

Nun weiß ich aber nicht, das ich mit dem Schmutzwasser machen soll. 

*Habt ihr eine Idee für mich???????*


----------



## BonsaiKoi (23. März 2016)

Hallo, 
gefühlt sieht es doch so aus als wenn deine Filterkammer nicht so tief
ist, wie das neue loch für die Teicherweiterung.
Wenn dem so ist, kann deine Pfütze aber nicht Grundwasser sein, oder doch?
Eigentlich müsste bei der kurzen Entfernung im Teichloch auch Wasser sein.
Ich würde mal abwarten was die nächsten trockenen Tage bringen.
Viel Spass beim modelieren!
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## dpoessl (23. März 2016)

Ich werd es morgen mal auspumpen und dann mal schauen...

Aber BTW wie könnte ich noch das Problem Schmutzwasser angehen? 

Theoretisch müsste der Behälter ja eh so groß sein, wie die Biokammer  Also ca. 1x1x1m=1000 Liter umfassen, um die Tonne komplett leer laufen lassen zu können...Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## BonsaiKoi (23. März 2016)

Ich phantasiere mal, kleiner Behälter und von da direkt in Abfluss oder ähnliches gepumpt, oder
Pumpe direkt hinter Kugelhahn an Biokammer.
Was ist BTW
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## tosa (23. März 2016)

neee, da kannst du ne pumpe reinstellen, dann brauchst du nicht so einen großen Behälter.


----------



## fiseloer (23. März 2016)

BonsaiKoi schrieb:


> Was ist BTW


By the way (Nebenbei)


----------



## dpoessl (23. März 2016)

Alles klar Jungs  Ich danke euch...Das beruhigt mich...

Am Wochenende schale ich das Fundament ein.

*Wie stark würdet ihr das Fundament machen??? Reichen 10cm???*


----------



## BonsaiKoi (23. März 2016)

Minimum besser 15 cm, und Bewehrungsmatte rein.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## dpoessl (23. März 2016)

Muss ich eigentlich auch bei den Rückläufen zum teich im Filterkeller Zugschieber verbauen? 

Also dass kein Wasser zurückläuft, wenn das System im Winter stehen sollte.


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2016)

Ja, wäre sinnvoll. Auch wenn Du mal den Filterkeller auf Grund von Reparaturen mal komplett trocken und auseinander bauen muss, wäre es sinnvoll auf allen Seiten abzusperren. Stell Dir vor, eine Leitung im Filterkeller ist defekt und Du kannst nur auf der Einlaufseite absperren, läuft dir dennoch das Wasser über die Rücklaufseite leer.


----------



## dpoessl (23. März 2016)

Ohje  Dann brauch ich ja echt viele Zugschieber...Mist...


----------



## Mushi (23. März 2016)

Am besten auf Zugschieber komplett verzichten! Selten dicht und zudem Flowbremsen.


----------



## dpoessl (23. März 2016)

Das würde aber ja nur gehen, wenn ich auf Standrohre setze, *oder*?


----------



## Mushi (23. März 2016)

Das wäre die Alternative. Bei VDL kenne ich den Innendurchmesser, nämlich 92 mm!


----------



## dpoessl (23. März 2016)

Also wie hier bei Roland







Hier eine schnelle Skizze.






Würde das so funktionieren??? Also kann ich mit den Standrohren verhindern, dass Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filterkeller zurückläuft? Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler und brauch an den Rückläufen doch Zugschieber?


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

Hi,
denk dran: immer einen Rücklauf mehr als Einläufe - nicht das sich was staut, oder die Rücklaufe eine Nummer größer wählen.



dpoessl schrieb:


> Standrohre


  und das Rohr reinigen geht auch leichter.

bei den Rückläufen kann man auch 87° winkel aufstecken und nach oben drehen, wenn man vorher Rohrstücke in die Flansche geklebt hat.


große Flansche kann man(n) übrigens mit PVC Platten & Oberfräse selber machen


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Ok das ist kein Problem. 

Ich komme mit: 

3x BA Hauptteich 
1x BA Zusatzteich 
1x Skimmer Hauptteich 
1x Skimmer Zusatzteich 

in die Sammelkammer. Diese 6 Rohre versehe ich mit einem Standrohr und gehe dann mit 5x 110mm in den TF. 

Lasse also immer nur einen Skimmer laufen. 

Dementsprechend würde ich dann mit insgesamt 7x 110mm zurück in die beiden Teiche gehen. 4x Hauppteich und 3x Zusatzteich. 

*Passt das so? *


----------



## Zacky (24. März 2016)

Von welcher Gesamtumwälzrate gehen wird jetzt aus? Anfangs waren es mal 50 m³/h - dann würden meiner Meinung nach auch 6 x DN 110 zurück ausreichend sein. 4 x in den Hauptteich / 2 x in den Nebenteich.


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Der Trommelfilter schafft laut Hersteller bis zu 50 Kubik. Und die möchte ich auch in Zusammenspiel mit der Verrohrung und dem LH mit der 200er Thomas Pumpe erreichen.

Perfekt. Dieses Video von Roland erklärt die Geschichte Standrohre nochmals. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XzZMngJsGk_


----------



## tosa (24. März 2016)

50 m3

4x BA= mindestens 48 m3
1x SK= mindestens 8m3


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Bedeutet das Torsten, dass ich dann theoretisch zuviel Input für den Trommelfilter hätte? 

Oder wäre das egal? 



EDIT: So wäre der Plan für die Einlaufsammelkammer. Müsste mit 30 Grad Bögen arbeiten. Ist das so OK?


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

meistens geht man davon aus:

Bodenablauf (DN110) ca. 10 - 15 m³/h
Skimmer ca. 8 m³/h​um noch einen "*guten Flow" *in den Rohren zu haben


 nächst größeren TF kaufen      ==> 

oder einfach weniger BA´s


----------



## Mushi (24. März 2016)

Beim Luftheber sind es eher 8 bis 10.000 pro Bodenablauf, damit es effizient läuft.


----------



## Teich4You (24. März 2016)

Anzahl der Rohre, sinvoller Flow und die Kapazität desTrommelfilter...das passt alles noch nicht so zusammen.

Wenn der Trommler laut Hersteller für 50m³ ausgelegt ist, würde ich maximal bis 45m³ gehen.
Dann wird er schon gut an der Grenze laufen, denn je mehr durchgeht und hängen bleibt, desto öfter muss er auch spülen.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass du willst, dass er alle 3 Minuten spült.

4 Bodenabläufe und 1 aktiver Skimmer sind

nach Tosas Angaben rund 4x12.000 + 1x8.000 = 56.000l/h
nach Mushis Angaben rund 5x8.000 = 40.000l/h
im Mittel = 48.000l/h

Das ist schon sehr sportlich für einen PP50.
Das kann dir der Hersteller bestimmt auch bestätigen, wenn man mal nachfragt.

Alternativ baust du es trotzdem so und fährst einen geringeren Flow auf den Bodenabläufen.
Du musst nur zusehen, dass der Skimmer ordentlich funktioniert.
Dann hast du auch allerdings einen geringeren Gesamt-Flow/ eine geringere Umwälzung.
Damit kann man leben, wenn man will.
Dann sollte man aber zusehen, dass man seine Leitungen ab und an kontrolliert und wohlmöglich reinigen muss, da sich Dreck eher ab- und festsetzen kann.

Am Ende musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Mushi (24. März 2016)

4 x 8-10.000 l/h plus 6-8.000 l/h. Passt für ein LH System.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. März 2016)

Wenn Du die Saugleitungen in einem nach oben geschlossenen Bogen verlegst, sammelt sich dort Luftblasen und es läuft nix mehr durch.

Leitungen in Schwerkraft immer mit leichtem Gefälle zu einer Seite.
Ein Bogen nach unten und dann beide Enden Gefälle hoch geht auch.

Du hast schon gebuddelt.....aber die Technikplanung....ist noch nicht abgeschlossen und klar....

Das kann spannend werden, wenn der  Beton überall fest ist.

Saugeitungen tiefer legen...oder die Einlaufkammer mit den Standrohren nicht so tief machen...wozu auch.
80 cm tiefe Standrohrkammer reicht sicher auch.

Plane doch einmal.die ganze Technik sauber durch...
Sonst ist nachher der Filterkeller 1cm zu klein....

Wie werden die Verbindungen Standrohrkammer- TF?

Vielleicht kannst Du dort auf 4 x 160mm Rohr und Flexmuffen gehen...am TF und Standrohrkammer....


----------



## tosa (24. März 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> 4 x 8-10.000 l/h plus 6-8.000 l/h. Passt für ein LH System.



Hallo Mushi,

Er nimmt den 3M LH, mit der 200er Thomas, nach dem System lifra. Ich denke da hat Gera etwas andere Ergebnisse dargestellt.


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Zusammenfassung

*1. Trommelfilter*

Also den Trommelfilter habe ich heute bestellt.

Es ist ein PP50 geworden. Er hat 4x 110mm Eingänge an der Vorderseite und noch einen seitlich. Und ebenso 4x 110mm Ausgänge an der Rückseite und auch wieder einen seitlich.

Also so...

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/TF_Fertig.jpg

*2. BA, Skimmer und Gesamtflow *

Ich habe 3x 110 BA im Hauptteich, 1x BA Zusatzteich und jeweils einen Skimmer geplant.

Ergibt: 4 x 8-10.000 l/h plus 6-8.000 l/h. Also müsste mein neuer Trommelfilter damit schon klar kommen. Aller schlimmstenfalls kann ich ja den Flow über die Standrohre drosseln.

*3. Verrohrung vom Hauptteich und Zusatzteich in den FK*

Werde die Sammelkammer "erhöhen", um im Filterkeller keine Bögen mehr nach oben nutzen zu müssen. Aber 90 Grad nach oben muss ich so oder so. Die Rohre müssen ja von unten in die Sammelkammer rein um sie mit Standrohren schließen zu können.

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/StandrohrePlanFilterkeller2.jpg


*4. die nächsten Schritte *

Grabe morgen den Schacht für den LH. Am Samstag kaufe ich Bretter und schale das Fundament ein.

Nächsten Freitag kommen die Baustoffe (Schalsteine, Rohre etc.)


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Grabe morgen den Schacht für den LH


 das ist ein sehr mutiges Zeitfenster  

die 90° machst am besten aus 3 x 30° , das bremst ned so arg


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Naja...Ich nehme mir es mal für Ostern vor  Mal schauen wie weit ich komme...Muss ja von Oberkante Wasserlinie rechnen...

Das mit 3x 30 Grad ist kein Problem...Wollte ich eh so machen...

Danke Mitch


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

bei deinen angepeilten 3m kann man ja fast schon "*Glück Auf" *wünschen


----------



## Zacky (24. März 2016)

...arbeite auf keinen Fall alleine an diesem Loch, auch wenn das Erdreich stabil scheint.


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Würdet ihr die Rohre von den Kammern für das Schmutzwasser 

1. unter das Fundament legen?
2. in das Fundament legen? 
3. Über das Fundament legen? 

Ich bevorzuge aktuell die dritte Variante. Falls ich doch was ändern/reparien muss, dann wäre das trotzdem noch möglich. Und ich könnte das Fundament einfach stabil mit einer Stahlmatte im Beton absichern. Da würden die Rohre nur stören.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. März 2016)

Baue Dir aus Bohlen, Schaltafeln immer viereckige Aussteifungen.
Die kannst Du eventuell immer oben aufsetzen und nach unten drücken beim tiefer buddeln.
Also ein Art Gleitschalung.

Nächste Idee...wären Brunnenringe...wenn man günstig rankommt....Brunnenring hinlegen, Innen buddeln und den Ring immer mit in die Tiefe runterrutschen lassen....
und ...nicht alleine...
----------
Welche kammern willst Du ablassen?
Standrohrkammer- nicht nötig- Tauchpumpe am Ende der Saison oder einfach kurz aufwirbeln, falls sich ewas absetzt...
-TF?? 
-Lh Kammer ? ist eh zu tief..
-Biokammer- kann man machen....ein günstige Tauchpumpe richtet es auch- zumal diese einfach zeitlich gesteuert werden kann.


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

eine freizugängliche Verrohrung ist immer besser.

und pass echt auf beim graben - sind schon die blödesten dinger dabei passiert

wie wäre es mit einem Erdbohrer - da kann man(n) schon mal die tiefe austesten, Löcher im Viereck bohren und verschalen


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Baue Dir aus Bohlen, Schaltafeln immer viereckige Aussteifungen.
> Die kannst Du eventuell immer oben aufsetzen und nach unten drücken beim tiefer buddeln.
> Also ein Art Gleitschalung.
> 
> ...



Naja...Wirklich Schmutzwasser entsteht ja lediglich beim TF. Aber dafür eine komplizierte Kammer unter Fundament?!

Also meint ihr, dass ich es ganz weglassen könnte? Und einfach mit einer Tauchpumpe die Biokammer abpumpen? Würde das denn gehen? Schließlich ist ja __ Hel-X drin...




mitch schrieb:


> eine freizugängliche Verrohrung ist immer besser.
> 
> und pass echt auf beim graben - sind schon die blödesten dinger dabei passiert
> 
> wie wäre es mit einem Erdbohrer - da kann man(n) schon mal die tiefe austesten, Löcher im Viereck bohren und verschalen



Ich schaue mal morgen, wie ich voran komme...Werde es auf jeden Fall immer wieder einschalen, sodass nichts einrutscht...Aber zunächst muss ich eh erst einmal die Oberkante Wasserlinie markieren, um zu schauen, wie weit ich runter muss...


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

wir meinen alle deinen *3m* tiefen Schacht für den Luftheber

nur mal so zum erinnern https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busunglück_von_Trudering
wenn das der boden mal rutscht


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> wir meinen alle deinen *3m* tiefen Schacht für den Luftheber



Hab ich schon verstanden  Danke Jungs...


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Wenn ich die Kammern alle samt nicht ablassen kann, dann kann auch nichts undicht werden...Hätte also auch einen weiteren Vorteil...

Nur die Biokammer macht mir Sorgen...Will ja mit der Tauchpumpe nicht das __ Hel-X rauspumpen


----------



## Mushi (24. März 2016)

Sind 3 m nicht ein bisschen kurz, Pfiffikus hat laut Video 3,20 m.


----------



## dpoessl (24. März 2016)

Die waren auch angestrebt. 3,20m bis Oberkante Wasserlinie


----------



## ThorstenC (24. März 2016)

Und wenn Du schon einen so schönen Schacht verbuddelst, baue den Übergang LH- Kammer oben in die Biokammer bitte in KG 250....
Damit auch einmal ggf. jemand eine Kennlinie für einen LH aus KG 250 erstellen kann!

Wenn die beiden 45°Bögen oben in KG 250 sind, kann das LH Steigrohr auch in KG200 sein und oben in den ersten Bogen mit einer Reduzierung 200/250 eingesteckt werden...


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Will ja mit der Tauchpumpe nicht das __ Hel-X rauspumpen


dann muss die böse Pumpe in einen Käfig aus Volierendraht http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...un-/252132359209?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Sind 3 m nicht ein bisschen kurz, Pfiffikus hat laut Video 3,20 m.



Hallo Mushi,

Pfiffikus hat einen selbst besorgten Schacht aus dem Kraftwerksbau. Ich weiß ja nicht wenn Dominik nen 2m und 1m Stück hat sind das = 3m


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Die waren auch angestrebt. 3,20m bis Oberkante Wasserlinie



hi domenik,

Der LH Schacht sollte ein paar cm oberhalb des Wasserstands sein, richtig? Sonst läuft dir das Wasser beim ausschalten des LH über den Rand.


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und wenn Du schon einen so schönen Schacht verbuddelst, baue den Übergang LH- Kammer oben in die Biokammer bitte in KG 250....
> Damit auch einmal ggf. jemand eine Kennlinie für einen LH aus KG 250 erstellen kann!
> 
> Wenn die beiden 45°Bögen oben in KG 250 sind, kann das LH Steigrohr auch in KG200 sein und oben in den ersten Bogen mit einer Reduzierung 200/250 eingesteckt werden...



Hi Thorsten,

Gute Idee, Hauptsache die Übergänge und Reduzierungen passen noch in den Durchschnitt des Rohrs, sonst könnte es eng werden.


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> dann muss die böse Pumpe in einen Käfig aus Volierendraht http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...un-/252132359209?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368



gute Idee. So spar ich mir dann wirklich die ollen Abläufe  Danke



tosa schrieb:


> hi domenik,
> 
> Der LH Schacht sollte ein paar cm oberhalb des Wasserstands sein, richtig? Sonst läuft dir das Wasser beim ausschalten des LH über den Rand.



Also doch. OK. Werde ich berücksichtigen. Muss ja dann eh 2x 2m 500er KG Rohr kaufen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und wenn Du schon einen so schönen Schacht verbuddelst, baue den Übergang LH- Kammer oben in die Biokammer bitte in KG 250....
> Damit auch einmal ggf. jemand eine Kennlinie für einen LH aus KG 250 erstellen kann!
> 
> Wenn die beiden 45°Bögen oben in KG 250 sind, kann das LH Steigrohr auch in KG200 sein und oben in den ersten Bogen mit einer Reduzierung 200/250 eingesteckt werden...



OK das kann ich machen. Hab einen super Baustoff Händler gefunden. Die Preise sind mehr als gut  Und viel billiger als Hornbach. Dachte die sind schon günstig  

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/KG-Red...l.html?WT.srch=1&origin=pla&WT.mc_id=de12a999

Empfiehlt es sich den LH mit einer flexiblenen Muffe einzubauen? Also bspw. mit einer 200er flexiblen Muffe vor dem Übergang von 200 auf 250?


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Domenik,

In einen 500er Schacht wirst du keine Reduzierung mehr von 200 auf 250 hineinbekommen, guck dir mal die Größe der einzelnen Teile an.... Du musst dort bereits 2x45 grad Winkel einbauen um nach unten zu kommen


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Tosa
Er könnte doch erst 2 x 45 ° und dann die Red machen ! Mal abgesehen , das du doch wissen solltest , das der Fachhandel so seine Nettigkeiten parat hält !
Wer 500er KG preiswert hält , dem stören die paar Extras nicht


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Domenik,
> 
> In einen 500er Schacht wirst du keine Reduzierung mehr von 200 auf 250 hineinbekommen, guck dir mal die Größe der einzelnen Teile an.... Du musst dort bereits 2x45 grad Winkel einbauen um nach unten zu kommen



Muss ich denn mit den Ausgängen vom TF zwingend mit einem Bogen im Schacht nach unten? 

Also wie im Bild rot einzeichnet? Oder kann ich auch einfach gerade reingehen und das Wasser strömt auch so ein? 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/LH-Verrohrung.jpg


----------



## Mushi (25. März 2016)

Mit einem 2 m und einem 1 m DN 500 KG-Rohr und einer Endkappe kommst Du auf 3,2 m.

Du kannst kerzengerade rüber zum Luftheberschacht fahren.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Hallo Domenik
Tosa , meint doch den Ausgang ! LH zur Bio ! Oder ?


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Tosa
> Er könnte doch erst 2 x 45 ° und dann die Red machen ! Mal abgesehen , das du doch wissen solltest , das der Fachhandel so seine Nettigkeiten parat hält !
> Wer 500er KG preiswert hält , dem stören die paar Extras nicht



Wenn du meinst das es passt..... Aber bitte unten noch an die bei mir liegende Tülle denken....


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Domenik
> Tosa , meint doch den Ausgang ! LH zur Bio ! Oder ?


Richtig, der Rest kann gerade raus, Wasser fließt von allein nach unten


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Steht parat, oben ist nen 200er Eingang.


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

UPS, gerade nachgemessen, oben 250, unten 400. somit habe ich selber nen 250er LH, hätte schwören können das es nen 200er ist.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Davon hast du dann 2 !? Dann schwächelt dein System mit nur 100 m/h ja !


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Neee, der andere ist kleiner, muss den auch mal messen gehen....


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Dann lasse ich es gerne schwächeln....


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> UPS, gerade nachgemessen, oben 250, unten 400. somit habe ich selber nen 250er LH, hätte schwören können das es nen 200er ist.



Könnte ich denn einen 250er LH bauen? Oder wäre das zu groß für den Schacht bzw. wäre zu überdimensioniert?


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2016)

Du kannst auch locker einen 250er LH bauen, wenn der Trichter aber unten 400 ist, brauchst Du einen 500er KG-Schacht. Die Frage ist, was soll es bringen...irgendwann sind ja die Anschaffungskosten für den Schacht und dem Drum-Herum jenseits von Gut & Böse, wie ich finde...der 400er Schacht ist schon teuer, dazu die passenden Formteile kosten gut und der 500er Schacht ist nochmal teurer und die Formteile werden auch immer teurer... 

Musst Du für Dich entscheiden, ob sich dann die Investition noch lohnt und es noch Sinn macht, anstatt eines 400er einen 500er Schacht zu haben. Es gibt sicherlich auch andere Möglichkeiten einen 250er LH zu bauen, der dann auch noch in einen 400er Schacht passt.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Eine Rechenaufgabe mal ,
Ein 400er LH Kranz ( Trichter )  im 500er Schacht ?? Past da dann die Wassermenge noch durch ?


----------



## Mushi (25. März 2016)

Lösung: das ist kein 500er Schacht.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Muss ja dann eh 2x 2m 500er KG Rohr kaufen.


Versteh Ick Nische !?


----------



## Mushi (25. März 2016)

edit


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/

Der Trichter für den großen Membranteller 340 ist aussen ca. 365mm im Duchmesser, Innen 355.
Ich pers. würde immer zu einem Schacht KG500 tendieren. Kostet der Meter ca. 80 Euro bei Hornbach. Teur wird dann der Muffenstopfen als Boden...

Die restliche, verbleibende Fläche zwischen Trichterrand 365mm und der Rohrinnenseite kannst Du Dir ausrechnen.....

Alternativ wäre eine LH Konstruktion ohne Trichter und Membranteller mit einer gebastelten Bodendruckdose. Dazu habe ich keine Erfahrung....

Zu- und Abläufe in KG 500 selber einzubauen....und einzukleben erfordert ein wenig Handwerk- ist bei KG 400 nicht anders.
Wie man mit Epoxydharz KG Rohre einklebt, im obigen link.

Den Ausgang des LH würde ich mit jetzigen Wissen mit einem Stück KG250 im LH Schacht einkleben....2 Bögen 45°...hatte ich aber schon geschrieben.
----------------

Jetzt kannst Du kalkulieren, was ein LH Schacht in KG 500 mehr kostet als KG400 und was man da sparen kann....
Membranteller 340 und Trichter in KG400 geht nicht. Zu wenig Platz- Engstelle- Flowbremse.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Nochmal , mein Hirn auf Null gesetzt !   
Domenik baut ein 500er Schacht , nimmt ne LP 200 Thomas und ein LH von L...!
Der hat doch ein Trichter unten dran ! Oder ? 
Irgendwie will mir mein Tap die L...Seite nicht richtig anzeigen ?! Die Startseite geht noch , aber dann
Durcheinander !???
Klär doch mal auf , bist doch neben Frank hier auch gerade Online !


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2016)

Das 500er hat eine Innenfläche von ca. 188574 mm², abzüglich dem 400er Reduzierungstrichter von ca. 125664 mm² (außen), bleiben ca. 62910 mm² offene Fläche über. Das könnte also reichen um die 50 m³ zu ziehen.

@Mushi - Nicht immer Rätsel aufgeben.

Klar muss es kein Rohr sein, man kann auch aus ein paar Kunststoffplatten einen viereckigen Schacht bauen, da gibt es sicherlich auch sehr vielältige Möglichkeiten, wo später auch noch ein 250er, 300er oder auch 400er Loch eingebaut werden kann, um den Durchfluss von A nach B zu ermöglichen, auch sind auf einer geraden Wand eines eckigen Behälters auch ganz easy 5 direkte Anschlüsse für das KG zu bauen. Stellt sich die Frage, ob Domeniik das persönlich kann & will! Geld kostet es am Ende alles...


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das könnte also reichen um die 50 m³ zu ziehen.


Bei LP200 mit LH250 kommen doch mehr !! Wozu dann so gross ?
Ist das jetzt nicht wieder im verkehrten Fred ?


----------



## Mushi (25. März 2016)

Bei einem 400er Außendurchmesser hat Tosa wahrscheinlich keinen 500er Schacht sondern größer.


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2016)

Der TE Domenik will sich den Luftheber selbst bauen, was ich sehr gut verstehen kann. Vielleicht sollten wir aufhören, hier weiter für Verwirrung zu sorgen. Das Eine oder Andere ist bereits vom TE vorgegeben, wie bspw. der TF und seine Anschlüsse. Genügend Infos, was die Luftheberei betrifft, sind vorhanden. Lassen wir ihn also machen.


----------



## mitch (25. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ... nur mal so nebenbei, ein Schacht kann auch 4eckig und aus V2A sein


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/515460/

da das graben des Schachtes bestimmt kein Zuckerschlecken ist wenn er so eng (500mm + x) wird würde ich gleich auf 100 x 100 cm vergrößern und ausmauern - Folie einschweißen, und gut ist.
man könnte den Schacht auch gleich als Standrohrkammer verwenden

dann ist *ALLES* möglich


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Lösung: das ist kein 500er Schacht.



Ich hab dafür nen 600er


----------



## tosa (25. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nochmal , mein Hirn auf Null gesetzt !
> Domenik baut ein 500er Schacht , nimmt ne LP 200 Thomas und ein LH von L...!
> Der hat doch ein Trichter unten dran ! Oder ?
> Irgendwie will mir mein Tap die L...Seite nicht richtig anzeigen ?! Die Startseite geht noch , aber dann
> ...



Ich habe doch das Bild der Reduzierung hier eingestellt, auf der lifra Seite wirst du diesbezüglich nichts finden, wäre ja auch blöd, dann könnte es jeder nachbauen....

Wenn domenik sich aufraffen könnte würde ich ihm das bei mir genau zeigen, die Reduzierung mitgeben (kostenlos) und auch die andere bereits georderte Flüssigkeit steht hier parat. Wenn er es gesehen hat müsste er weniger fragen, aber naja, ich hätte Zeit..... Mehr kann ich nicht tun.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Bild der Reduzierung


Wollte doch nur schauen , ob er ( sein LH natürlich  )  auch so'n dicken "Hintern" hat !


tosa schrieb:


> dann könnte es jeder nachbauen...


Naja , Schnupsi war schneller ! Aber wer weiß, wer weiß?


----------



## Teich4You (25. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/515460/
> 
> da das graben des Schachtes bestimmt kein Zuckerschlecken ist wenn er so eng (500mm + x) wird würde ich gleich auf 100 x 100 cm vergrößern und ausmauern - Folie einschweißen, und gut ist.
> man könnte den Schacht auch gleich als Standrohrkammer verwenden
> ...


Aber soll der LH nicht nach dem Trommler kommen? 

Ein LHoS wäre ja auch noch denkbar. Dann braucht er gar keinen Schacht. Graben muss er natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## mitch (25. März 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber soll der LH nicht nach dem Trommler kommen?


 
ja   gut aufgepasst      wäre aber doch noch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

habe bereits 2x 2m 500er KG Rohr und eine 500er Muffenstopfen geordert. 

Kostet mich: 260 Euro 

Ich belasse alles so wie geplant. 

Muss ich mir eben einen Trichter kaufen wenn Torsten leider nur einen 250er an. 

Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. 

Leider regnet es schon den ganzen Tag  

Werde aber trotzdem mal rausgehen, um die OK Wasser anzuzeichnen. So kann ich die Schalsteine ausrechnen. 

*Da auch gleich wieder eine Frage an euch: *

Wie weit soll ich den Filterkeller über OK Wasser mauern? Dachte an eine Reihe+Ringanker. Also ca. 40 cm.


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

So habe mal eine Schnur von der OK Wasserlinie gezogen. 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/IMG_0693.JPG

Und am Filterkellerloch angeschlagen. 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/IMG_0692.JPG

Die Tiefe beträgt 1,40 Meter. 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/IMG_0694.JPG


Wenn ich jetzt das Fundament 20cm stark mache, so hätte ich immernoch 1,20 Meter bis OK Wasser zur Verfügung. *Das dürfte reichen, oder? *


----------



## Mushi (25. März 2016)

Filterkammer oder Teich?


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Wenn Teich , mit Rohre ? Mit Bewährung ? 
Ließ mal , 
*Mittlere Belastungen wie bei einem Carport*
http://www.hausjournal.net/bodenplatte-dicke


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

Also ich meinte natürlich den Filterkeller 


Zwei kurze Fragen an die erfahrenen Teichbauer: 

1. Kann ich das "Super Strong" Dichtmittel anstatt "Innotec" nehmen. Da kostet die Kartusche 10 Euro im Vergleich zu 18 Euro. 

* defekter Link entfernt *

2. Kann ich "Coraplax" statt Tangit PVC-Kleber und Reiniger nehmen? Auch dort reden wir vom doppelten Preis 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Frage deshalb, weil ich gerne die erste Bestellung bei PVC-Welt aufgeben möchte und dann auch gleich den Kleber und Dichtmittel mitbestellen will.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Filterkeller , da sollten 10 cm Beton mit Bewährung locker reichen !  Wenn du da jetzt keine Punktlast hast !
Sprich kein Absetzbecken oder Ähnliches ! 1 Kubikmeter Wasser = 1 Tonne !!!


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Filterkeller , da sollten 10 cm Beton mit Bewährung locker reichen !  Wenn du da jetzt keine Punktlast hast !
> Sprich kein Absetzbecken oder Ähnliches ! 1 Kubikmeter Wasser = 1 Tonne !!!



ok danke dir...Habe an großen Behälter dort eigentlich nur die Biokammer...die Einlaufkammer und Auslaufkammer werden kleiner...

Denke also dass die 10-15cm mit einer Baustahlmatte reichen müsste...



*Habt ihr euren FK gegen Bodenfeuchtigkeit geschützt? Also bspw. außen Baufolie, Noppenfolie, Bitumen oder gar nichts? *


----------



## Mushi (25. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Kann ich das "Super Strong" Dichtmittel anstatt "Innotec" nehmen. Da kostet die Kartusche 10 Euro im Vergleich zu 18 Euro.
> 
> *Sika Flex 221 für weniger als 5€*
> 
> ...


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

Ich brauch insgesamt 22x 110mm Folienflansche. 

2x Skimmer 
2x Rücklauf Zusatzteich
4x Rücklauf Hauptteich
6x Standkammer Einlauf
6x Standkammer Rücklauf
1x Biokammer (eventuell) 
1x Ablauf FK (eventuell)

Muss mich zwischen

1. 4,50 Euro pro Stück --> leichte Ausführung 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/311514460051...49&var=610523685998&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

und diesen 

2. 6,98 Euro pro Stück --> schwere Ausführung 

http://www.der-koi-shop.de/Tank-Connector

entscheiden. 

Macht 2,48 Euro pro Stück Unterschied. Also 55 Euro insgesamt. 




*Sind die Schweren nur Geldschneiderei oder sind sie wirklich besser?*


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2016)

Ich weis das hört sich jetzt blöd an, aber ein guter Flansch müsste eigentlich teurer sein.


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich weis das hört sich jetzt blöd an, aber ein guter Flansch müsste eigentlich teurer sein.



Bedeutet? Die sind beide Mist?


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2016)

Ja, so sehe ich das zumindest. aber vieleicht haben andere ja schon ihre Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## dpoessl (25. März 2016)

Ja wäre wirklich super. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die einfach schon lange im Einsatz. 

Gebt doch mal bitte Feedback. Dann kann ich auch die Sachen ordern.


----------



## max171266 (26. März 2016)

Moin,
Ich habe bei mir die einfachen, für den Filter aufbau genommen und die Starken, für den Anschluss an die Teichfolie.
Und bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.
Gruß Manfred


----------



## dpoessl (26. März 2016)

max171266 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich habe bei mir die einfachen, für den Filter aufbau genommen und die Starken, für den Anschluss an die Teichfolie.
> Und bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.
> Gruß Manfred
> ...



Mit den starken meinst du die von Xclear in der schweren Ausführung, oder?

http://www.der-koi-shop.de/Tank-Connector


----------



## max171266 (26. März 2016)

Ob die jetzt von Xclear waren, kann ich nicht sagen.
Habe alles bei meinem Koi Händler gekauft.
Mann konnte aber Deutlich einen unterschied,zwischen den beiden sehen.
Im Anschluss an die Teichfolie, hatte ich bei der schweren ausführung, ein besseres Gefühl !
Die einfachen reichten mir für den Filteraufbau.


----------



## dpoessl (26. März 2016)

max171266 schrieb:


> Ob die jetzt von Xclear waren, kann ich nicht sagen.
> Habe alles bei meinem Koi Händler gekauft.
> Mann konnte aber Deutlich einen unterschied,zwischen den beiden sehen.
> Im Anschluss an die Teichfolie, hatte ich bei der schweren ausführung, ein besseres Gefühl !
> Die einfachen reichten mir für den Filteraufbau.



ok danke dir. dann mach ich das auch so. 





*Noch eine super wichtige Frage: *

Ich wollte ja gerne die Filterkammern mit EPDM Folie auskleiden. Das bedeutet, dass ich dort auch überall Flansche benötige oder kann man das KG Rohr auch anders mit der EPDM Folie abdichten? Würde da lediglich Innotec reichen? Bei den 110er Ein- und Ausgängen wäre es egal. Dort kann ich mit den Flanschen arbeiten. Aber bei der Biokammer wollte ich ja eigentlich mit einem 250er KG Rohr aus dem LH reingehen und auch wieder raus in die Rücklaufkammer. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass ich 3x einen 250er Flansch brauche.
Da kostet aber einer schon 250 Euro 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Folienflansch-250-mm-in-schwerer-PVC-Qualitaet

Wie würdet ihr das machen? 

Hier nochmals der Plan des FK. Da sind die 3x 250er Übergänge zu sehen. 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/Filterkeller17.03.2016_2.jpg


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2016)

Innotec oder ähnliches alleine reicht auf keinen Fall.

...man könnte versuchen, sich selbst ein paar Folienflansche für die 250er KG zu bauen...oder...man sichert die Folie durch Schlauchschellen (Endlosschellenband) - wenn man es sich zutraut...in die Folie mittelgroßes Loch schneiden, leicht über das Rohr hängen/stülpen, Folie leicht erwärmen und dann das Folienloch (was sich durch die Wärme dehnen sollte) vorsichtig über das Rohr bis an die Wand ziehen, den entstehenden Kragen dann mit besagter Rohrschelle befestigen und dann mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Zeugs eindichten.


----------



## dpoessl (26. März 2016)

Wenn ich es so baue, dann würde ich nur einen 200er Flansch benötigen. Das wäre wohl noch im Budget mit drin.

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/FilterKellerFinal.jpg

Wie findet ihr das?

Wäre dann ein solcher Flansch. 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Folienflansch-200-mm-in-schwerer-PVC-Qualitaet


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2016)

wenn Du auf 200er gehst, brauchst Du dann nicht wieder mehr?


----------



## max171266 (26. März 2016)

Mal eine frage, wie dichtest du denn die Einläufe in das 500 KG Rohr ab?
Diese machst du doch auch nur mit Kleber ....
So wie Zacky schon sagte, würde auch nur ein kleines Loch in die Folie schneiden, das KG mit Kleber einführen und mit einer Schelle sichern.


----------



## BonsaiKoi (26. März 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal Muffe, dann Folie (EPDM), kleineres Loch rein und dann Rohr in die Muffe geschoben.
Dichtring aus der Muffe, weil die Folie dichtet, anständig einfetten und rein. kannst dann noch
mit Innotec etc. am Rohr abdichten.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## dpoessl (26. März 2016)

max171266 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage, wie dichtest du denn die Einläufe in das 500 KG Rohr ab?
> Diese machst du doch auch nur mit Kleber ....
> So wie Zacky schon sagte, würde auch nur ein kleines Loch in die Folie schneiden, das KG mit Kleber einführen und mit einer Schelle sichern.



Die laminier ich mit GFK ein...




Zacky schrieb:


> wenn Du auf 200er gehst, brauchst Du dann nicht wieder mehr?



Das ist die Frage.

*Ersetzt praktisch 1x KG 200 auch 5x KG 110 ???*

Habe im Netz das gefunden...

KG-Rohr DN100 - 15.000 l/h
KG-Rohr DN125 - 20.000 l/h
KG-Rohr DN160 - 32.000 l/h
KG-Rohr DN200 - 51.000 l/h
KG-Rohr DN250 - 80.000 l/h
KG-Rohr DN300 - 127.000 l/h

bzw. 


11 - 17 m³/h bei 110er 
18 - 27 m³/h bei 125er 
25 - 38 m³/h bei 150er 
45 - 68 m³/h bei 200er 
71 - 106 m³/h bei 250er


----------



## mitch (26. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> *Ersetzt praktisch 1x KG 200 auch 5x KG 110 ???*



oder 314cm² zu 392cm²  - was nahe legt das durch 392cm² mehr geht, ist ja etwas größer


----------



## Mushi (26. März 2016)

Für 5 x 110 brauchst Du DN 250


----------



## Andre 69 (27. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Habe im Netz das gefunden...
> 
> KG-Rohr DN100 - 15.000 l/h
> KG-Rohr DN125 - 20.000 l/h
> ...


Bitte , in Zusammenhang mit einen LH vergesst solche Angaben !


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> oder 314cm² zu 392cm²  - was nahe legt das durch 392cm² mehr geht, ist ja etwas größer



Bedeutet also dass es reichen würde? 

Könnte ja auch aus der Biokammer in die Rücklaufkammer mit 1x 200 und 2x 110 gehen. Dann müsste ich auf der sicheren Seite sein, oder?


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2016)

Ich meine, ich hätte das auch schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt. Ein DN 200 hat ca. 28353 mm² und ein DN 110 ca. 8332 mm² = 41660 mm², was bedeuten würde dass durch das 200er eben nicht der Flow von 5 x 110 passen würde. Demnach auch meine vorherige Frage ~ "brauchst Du dann nicht mehr?" und wenn Du auf den Flow achten möchtest, dann bräuchtest Du von der Sache her also 2 x 200 oder eben 1 x 250.


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

Ok danke dir Zacky. 

Ich gehe aber ja mit einem 200er KG Rohr als Heber aus dem LH-Schacht raus. Und von dort würde ich mit 2x 45 Grad Winkeln in die Biokammer gehen. 

Es würden dementsprechend gar keine 2x 200 gehen. Kann ja nicht das LH-Rohr mit einem T-Stück auf 2x 200er aufsplitten. 

*Wenn der LH mit dem 200er Rohr die angestrebten 50.000 Liter Flow schaffen soll, dann muss doch auch der Übergang von LH in Biokammer mit 1x 200 ausreichen, oder? *


----------



## ThorstenC (27. März 2016)

Biokammer und Rücklaufkammer können auch eine Kammer sein..., die nur eine Trennung aus z.B.  gelochtem Edelstahlblech hat, um das Helix zurückzuhalten.

In dem kleinen Helixfreien Teil gehen dann die Rückläufe ab, die auch ggf. in 4 oder 5  x KG 125 zum Teich gehen können.....

Das würde Dir eine Kammer und einige Grübelei ersparen, wurde aber ggf. schon ein paar Seiten zuvor erwähnt.

Saugleitungen-EinlaufStandrohrkammer- TF - LH Schacht- Biokammer- Rückläufe.
-------------------

Müsste, Könnte- wäre alles möglich.
Auch wenn der LH in KG200 als Steigrohr gebaut wird, sollte man die hydraulischen Widerstände davor und danach möglichst gering halten.

Und ich pers...würde den Durchgng vom LH oben zur Biokammer ebenfalls in KG 250 erstellen.
Damit hältst Du Dir die Möglichkeit offen, einen LH in KG250 zu bauen und zu testen...
Ein Steigrohr in KG200, 160, 125, 110 ist dann trotzdem mit Reduzierungen immer möglich.
------------------------

Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz den Sinn der ellenlangen Überlegungen, ob man ein Stück KG250 einlaminiert oder ein KG200 mit Bauchschmerzen.......und dann ggf. noch aus Angst ein oder 2 KG110 dzu....

Ein dickes Rohr und fertig.
------


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

Das einzige Problem Thorsten ist jetzt noch die Verrohrung vom LH in die Biokammer.

Die 294 Euro für EINEN Flansch sind mir einfach zu fett 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Folienflansc...105515?hash=item2ed6d9fb6b:g:B0MAAOSwT5tWHRgM

Alles andere ist safe. Und auch schon teilweise bestellt.



EDIT: 

Will ja die Zulauf- und Rücklaufkammer nicht genauso tief machen wie die Biokammer, damit ich die beiden Kammern mit Standrohren schließen kann und kein Wasser aus dem Teich mehr in den Filter läuft. Damit MUSS ich die Biokammer und Rücklaufkammer getrennt machen.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. März 2016)

Wolltest Du nicht mit GFK (Epox und Glasschnipseln, Glasgewebe) die KG Rohre in die LH Sammelkammer einkleben?

Wenn Du die Biokammer aus Schalungssteinen baust, dünn verputzt (oder sehr ordentlich die Schalungssteine setzt), kann man sich die Biokammer auch mit GFK komplett beschichten.
Ist wie tapezieren....irgendwo unten in meiner Teich-Doku/Baubeschreibung kann man sehen, wie ich meine "Biokammer" so gebaut habe.
Nicht ein Flansch...alle Rohre und auch der Bodenablauf in der Kammer eingeklebt.

-----------

Bei mir pustet der LH aus KG200 oben über ein KG200 87° Bogen dann auch mit KG200 Rohr direkt in die Biokammer rein.
Es kann ggf. sinnvoll sein- wenn es möglich ist- den LH Einluf in der Biokmmer noch einen senkrechten Abzweig KG125 zu verpassen.
Dort kann man die Luft entweichen lassen und den sich dort bildenden Schaum entsorgen.

Also zumindest aus der Biokammer heraus noch ein KG110- Abflußrohr in Richtung Kanal oder Sickergrube einbauen.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2016)

Morgen!

Rein rechnerisch hat ein KG 110 bei 15 000l/h einen Druckverlust von 0,25 mbar/m und eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,53m/s

Ein KG 200 hat bei 75 000l/h einen Druckverlust von 0,19 mbar/m und eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0, 66m/s

Man kann hier erkennen das der Druckverlust bei dem größeren Rohr, trotz im Verhältnis zum Gesamtvolumenstrom kleineren Querschnitt kleiner ist.

Das resultiert aus der kleineren Innenrohroberfläche im Verhältnis zum Querschnitt. Also weniger Rohrreibungsverluste als bei DN 110

Wie sich das ganze bei einem LH verhält,


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2016)

Ich habe hier wohl was falsch verstanden. Sorry.

Ich dachte bis jetzt, es geht um den Übergang vom TF in den LH und hier dachte ich hängt das Problem mit dem 250er oder 200er...

Vom LH zur Bio mit einem 200er ~ ja, das geht natürlich wieder auf, wenn der LH auch ein 200er ist. Die Option mit 250er, wie ThorstenC schon meint, ist sicherlich bei deinem angestrebten Volumenbedarf keine schlechte Idee.

Sorry nochmal, ich hing gedanklich an der falschen Stelle im __ Filtersystem.


----------



## Andre 69 (27. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch hat ein KG 110 bei 15 000l/h einen Druckverlust von 0,25 mbar/m und eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,53m/s


Da hat er mal sein altes Lehrbuch rausgeholt 
Äæhm , aber !
Gera hat's doch gezeigt , praktisch nun mal nicht ! Und nur mal so am Rande man kann auch " rückwärts "
rechnen ! Das Messgerät kann mehr  ! Man muss nur genau schauen


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

Ok super Jungs. Dann reicht mir also vom LH in die Biokammer ein 200er Rohr mit Abzweig auf 110. 

Ich gehe jetzt raus (die Sonne scheint) und fange an das Loch für den LH zu graben


----------



## Mushi (27. März 2016)

DN 200 wird für 5 DN 110 nicht reichen. Einfach die Flächen anhand der Innendurchmesser ausrechnen.

Wenn es um die Verbindung LH zu Biokammer geht, ist DN 200 in Ordnung, denn das ist keine Schwerkraftleitung. Der Durchmesser wird bereits von Deinem geplanten LH Steigrohr vorgegeben.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Mushi (27. März 2016)

Noch zwei Messergebnisse von gestern, die für Dich interessant sein können:

- mit einem DN160 und einem DN200 Steigrohr war die Umwälzrate mit 26.000 l/h und die Stromaufnahme mit 34 Watt identisch

- ein 155 cm langer Luftheber hat die gleiche Umwälzrate wie ein 180 cm langer LH gebracht. Der Kürzere hat aber mehr Strom verbraucht


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

Habe überall 5x 110mm außer 1x 200 zur Verbindung zwischen LH und Bio. Also alles iO  

Noch kurz zwei drei Fragen. 

Bevor ich das LH-Loch grabe muss ja genau der Plan stehen wie groß die Kammern werden. 

Anbei mal eine Skizze. 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/IMG_0703.JPG

1. Reichen 150cm Platz für den 115cm langen Trommelfilter? Also inkl. flexibler Muffen etc.? 
2. Reichen 58cm Platz für den 500er KG Schacht inkl. der Ein- und Ausgänge? 
3. Reicht das Volumen der Biokammer für eine vernünftige Biologie? Es wären ja 1,25x0,75x1,0=0,9375 Kubikmeter Wasser


----------



## Teich4You (27. März 2016)

1. Kannst du die Bilder nicht direkt im Forum hochladen? Ich folge ungern links auf fremde Seiten.
2. Planst du alles just-in-time? 
3. Auch das blinde Vertrauen auf alle Aussagen hier finde ich beachtlich.


----------



## LIFRA (27. März 2016)

Teich4You,
3. Auch das blinde Vertrauen auf alle Aussagen hier finde ich beachtlich.

Er geht nach dem Arithmetischen Mittel............
Ist doch okay


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

Ich probier das immer, aber leider kann ich es nicht direkt einbinden...Irgendwas mach ich verkehrt 

Wenn ich oben auf das Bild Symbol klicke und die Domain des Bildes eingebe, dann kommt immer nur der Link in dem Post, aber nie direkt das Bild...


Trotzdem wäre es super, wenn mir einer kurz bestätigen könnte, ob der Platz für LH und TF reicht?! 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/IMG_0703.JPG


----------



## Teich4You (27. März 2016)

Nimm mal einen Zollstock (Holzgliedermassstab), leg den auf den Boden und steck dir die Maße ab. Dann versuche dich im abgesteckten Bereich zu bewegen. Denn du musst ja alles noch verbinden, rumschrauben usw.

Ich könnte halt so nicht arbeiten. Erst wenn ich sicher bin das alles passt und was ich genau brauche und was es kostet. Aber das ist halt meine Arbeitsweise.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. März 2016)

Der Platz vor und hinter dem TF wird nicht reichen.
Wenn alle Leitungen rein und raus aus dem TF KG 110 sind..... verbindet man diese mit Flexmuffen 4"...
Um diese erst auf ei  freies Stück KG rüberschieben zu können....ca. 15cm plus einfreies Stück Rohr auf der anderen Seite...Stutzen am TF 10?? Cm...also ca. ...25cm Gesamtabstand.

Ich pers. Würde irgendwie versuchen diese 5x KG110 am TF vorne und hinten auf  grössere Durchmesser in geringerer Anzahl zu reduzieren.

Warum kein 250mm Ausgangsstutzen an diesen TF angebaut werden kann......würde ich nachhaken.

Den Abgang unten am Boden vo.TF  einbauen löst gleich mehrere Probleme.
siehe der EBF von der LH Messung Gera....

Egal wie....Ausgänge des TF so tief wie es geht am Gehäuse anbringen..


----------



## mitch (27. März 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich verkehrt


hast du es schon mal mit "Datei hochladen" probiert (rechts unten)


----------



## ThorstenC (27. März 2016)

Für die Einlaufstandrohrkammer wäre es ei fach und günstig einen Chemo Behälter aus GFK z.B zu besorgen und dort ggf. die KG Rohre einzukleben.
..


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da hat er mal sein altes Lehrbuch rausgeholt
> Äæhm , aber ! Das Messgerät kann mehr  ! Man muss nur genau schauen



Ich wollte nur aufzeigen das ein KG 200 die 5 fache Wassermenge eines KG 110 zwar bei etwas höherer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit aber bei geringerem Druckverlust bewältigen kann.

Die Messungen in Gera halte ich nur für die Teiche an denen gemessen wurde für Aussagekräftig. Sie werden wohl an jedem Teich anders ausfallen.
Deshalb bin ich der Meinung das die Messungen im Freiwaser durchgeführt werden sollten.

Wer viel misst, misst viel Mist!

Bis auf wenige Beiträge geht es hier auch wild durcheinander, da wird bei 110,160, 200 und bei unterschiedlichen Steigrohrlängen und Einblasvolumen gemessen und berichtet.

Hier wäre mehr Übersicht sehr schön.
Abgesehen davon gehört mein Beitrag auch nicht hierher.....

Frohe Ostern


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

So damit ich keine Platzprobleme bekomme, habe ich mich jetzt dafür entschieden.

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/FilterKellerFinal3.jpg

 

Da hab ich genug Platz für den TF und auch LH.

*Die Frage die ich dazu nur habe ist, ob ich die 3x30 Grad Bögen verwenden kann, um um die Ecke zu kommen, ohne Flowverlust zu befürchten? *


----------



## mitch (27. März 2016)

klasse, das Bild hochladen klappt


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2016)

Das lässt sich aus der Ferne schlecht sagen. Dazu müsstest Du Dir mal 3 x 30° zusammenstecken und blanko auf dem Boden legen und ausmessen.

Ich habe auch nochmal in deiner Skizze rum gemalt und vielleicht ist es sinnvoll, die Biokammer als eine große Kammer zu machen und nur wie schon mal erwähnt wurde, im Bereich der Standrohre ein einfaches Gitter dazwischen zu stellen. So hast Du in der Bio keinerlei Flowverlust.


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

Ok das kann ich so bauen.

Dann mach ich eine große Bio-/Rücklaufkammer. 

Werden aber unterschiedlich tief, da ich ja von unten an die Flansche rankommen muss. 

Würde das so bauen wollen. 

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/Rücklaufkammer2.jpg

So lange ich immer unter OK Wasser bleibe ist es doch egal, dass ich mit Bögen vertikal oder horizontal die Richtung der Rohre verändere, oder? 

*Frage deshalb, weil hier im Thread jemand geschrieben hat, dass das Schwerkraftsystem nicht mehr funktioniert (Luftblasen), wenn ich mit den Rohren hoch, runter und wieder hoch gehe?*

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/Einlaufkammer.jpg


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2016)

Genau so ist es, Luftblasen sollten nicht entstehen können. Die Luft sollte immer von alleine das Rohr velassen können. Also mit rauf und runter geht nicht. Sollte man aber bei gepumpten Systemen auch nicht machen.


----------



## mitch (27. März 2016)

ich denk mal eine  40cm tiefe Rücklaufkammer sollte ausreichen, von da aus leicht schräg runter in den Teich - ohne Siphon Bögen


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ich denk mal eine  40cm tiefe Rücklaufkammer sollte ausreichen, von da aus leicht schräg runter in den Teich - ohne Siphon Bögen



OK super. Das sollte ich hinkriegen. 

Dann mach ich den Teil Biokammer 1m tief und den Teil Rücklaufkammer 0,4m tief...Dann kann ich ganz leicht schräg runter zurück in den Teich. 



*Und das dann auch so bei der Einlaufkammer? *


----------



## mitch (27. März 2016)

40cm tiefe zur Wasseroberkante im Teich
einen Rand hat die kammer ja auch noch, ned vergessen


----------



## dpoessl (27. März 2016)

Genau...Daran würde ich mich auch orientieren  Super...Dann gehts morgen weiter  

Danke Jungs


----------



## BonsaiKoi (27. März 2016)

Du könntest vor dem syphon ein T-stück setzen und ein Rohr senkrecht nach 
oben führen, so hättest du eine Entlüftung.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. März 2016)

Ein Syphon  ist ein geschlossener Bogen nach unten. ..und links und rechts hoch.....das würde noch im Schwerkraftsystem funktionieren.

Das Problem ist der geschlossene Bogen nach oben.
Da hat sich schon manch einer gewundert, warum kein Wasser durchkommt.
Wenn Du zwischen Sammelkammer und dem Rohrgraben nach unten gehst, am Rohrgraben wieder hoch..und in Richtung BA wieder runter, ist am Rohrgraben der geschlossene Bogen nach oben.
Aus die Maus.

Entlüftungsabzweige, die man auch zum Rohr reinigen nutzen kann. am höchsten Punkt ist eine mögliche Variante.....

Besser und unvermeidbar wäre es den Graben für die Verrohrung etwas tiefer zu legen.....
Rohre von den BA mit leichten Gefälle zur Einlaufkammer .
Exakt waagerecht geht auch....
Rohre vom Skimmer z.B. kann auch einmal runter und wieder rauf gehn- also ein einziger geschlossener Bogen nach unten.

Dieses hin und her, rauf und runter mit den Rohren beschert Dir immer mehr verbaute Bögen und erschwert ggf. eine Reinigung der Rohre, erleichtert aber ggf, das Absetzen von Verunreinigungen.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. März 2016)

Und noch eine Idee von vielen Möglichkeiten im Filterkeller.
Zu - und Abläufe des TF habe ich einfach auf 250mm angenommen....
Nicht maßstabsgerecht.....man kann auch kürzer mit dem LH Shacht an die Biokammer ran.....


----------



## dpoessl (28. März 2016)

Ok danke Thorsten. Jetzt hab ich es verstanden.

Der Rohrgraben vom Hauptteich wird auf jeden Fall noch tiefer.

Konnte ihn nur nicht jetzt schon tiefer graben, weil ich Angst hatte, dass mir dann die Folie reißt, wenn das Wasser dagegen drückt und keine Erde dahinter ist.


Leider sind aber Bögen im Filterkeller unvermeidbar.

Könnte es maximal so machen.

Dann wären nur vom TF Ausgang in den LH 30° Bögen.

http://waldhaus-sellin.de/Filterkeller28.3.16_2.jpg


 





EDIT: 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und noch eine Idee von vielen Möglichkeiten im Filterkeller.
> Zu - und Abläufe des TF habe ich einfach auf 250mm angenommen....
> Nicht maßstabsgerecht.....man kann auch kürzer mit dem LH Shacht an die Biokammer ran.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 160520




Leider sind die Zu- und Abläufe vom PP TF Hersteller aus Holland nicht in DN250 möglich. Hab da nochmals nachgehakt.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. März 2016)

Und welche Zu- und Abläufe sind denn möglich maximal?
DN 200?
DN 160?

Vielleicht wären dann 1 x DN 200 oder 3 x DN160 oder 4x KG125 günstiger in der Verrohrung als 5 x KG110.
Vor allem beim Ausgang des TF in den KG500 LH Schacht wird es sonst recht wild.

Ich habe einmal in druckverlust.de 60m³/h und KG200 (Innendurchmesser ca. 190mm) in 1m Länge eingegeben.
Gegendruck ist da 0,16mbar...also 0,16cm....1,6mm 

Bei KG250 sind es 0,05mbar....0,5mm

Ich bin zwar ein Freund von großen Durchmessern bei diesen Kammerverbindungen..aber es kann bei fiktiven 60m³/h Förderleistung auch ein KG 200 als Ein - und Auslauf ausreichen....
Vielleicht dazu aus Angst...noch ein Ausgang in KG110, 125....falls man später noch eine kleine Motorpumpe für Ozon etc. anschließen möchte...


Habe Deinen LH Schacht so hingeschoben, dass Du ohne Bögen am Ausgang auskommst.
Ausgänge seitlich am TF ist aber möglich.....


----------



## dpoessl (28. März 2016)

Anbei die Bilder vom PP50 TF, den ich bei Tokuna.de bestellt habe. 

Nur sind die seitlichen Ein- und Ausgänge auf der anderen Seite. 

Hier ein Zitat von Tokuna: 

"
Hallo Herr P.,

wie schon mitgeteilt ist es nur möglich 110 er und 50 er Anschlüsse
zu setzen.
Es ist auch nur möglich diese Anschlüsse seitlich zu setzen.
Beim Einlauf könnte man 2 zusätzliche Anschlüsse setzen, links und rechts
genau beim Auslauf auch.

Andere Möglichkeiten sind nicht realisierbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Manfred Westhoff"


----------



## Mushi (28. März 2016)

Da steht, es geht auch 160 mmm. Ist es nicht diese Serie? http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-44.html


----------



## dpoessl (28. März 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Da steht, es geht auch 160 mmm. Ist es nicht diese Serie? http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-44.html



Wo liest du etwas von DN160? 

Weiß nicht ob es genau der gleiche ist den es auch bei BGM gibt...

Jedenfalls gehen laut Hersteller wirklich nur DN110 oder DN50. Aber keine größeren.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. März 2016)

Wenn ich als Kunde mir einen TF bestelle......dann sollten auch die Anschlüsse nach meinen Wünschen passend erstellt werden....
Wenn es technisch möglich ist.....

Ich wüsste auch keine  Grund....warum man nicht auch andere Rohrdimensionen anschweissen kann.
Ich hätte dann dort bestellt, wo nach meinen Vorgaben gebaut wird...

Suche mal in den kleinanzeigen oder ebay nach trommelfilter....da sieht man den pp50 auch mit 5 Eingängen an der Front....
Wenn die Bestellung mit dem unflexiblen TF weniger als 14 Tage her ist und ggf. ein anderer Händler einen pp 50 mit passenderen Anschlüssen erstellt..würde ich die Bestellung kündigen.

Es gibt definitiv Varianten mit 5 Eingängen an der Front...untere Reihe 3 und drüber 2....
Es kann auch nichts technisch dagegen sprechen statt 5 KG 110 ein KG 200 Stutzen anzuschweissen...
Ist sogar weniger Arbeit......

Du bist der Kunde...der zahlt.
Ist nur meine Meinung.

Bei den verschiedenen pp Modellen sehe ich immer 2 Varianten...Direktantrieb oder mit Zahnrädern...


----------



## Mushi (28. März 2016)

Weiter unten: "Ebenso ist ein Ablauf in 160mm möglich". Davon abgesehen, bin ich komplett bei Thorsten.


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

Ich habe meinen PP35 von Andre Oltmanns http://teichbau-koi.de/
Der hat 3x110er Eingänge und als Sonderanfertigung 2x160er Ausgänge unten im Boden.

Der Hersteller ist http://www.dvs-filtertechniek.com/DUITS/index.html
Andere Varianten wären ebenfalls möglich gewesen.
Da der PP50 noch größer ist, sollte es hier noch einfacher sein die Anschlüsse nach Deinen Wünschen zu realisieren.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du so etwas auch bei BGM bekommst.


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## Teich4You (28. März 2016)

An einen pp35 von bgm geht auch ein 200er Ausgang unten. Habe ich selber mal angefragt. Bei einem größeren geht Vll auch noch ein größerer Abgang.


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

Hmmmmm,

Ich glaube wir reden hier von 2 unterschiedlichen Herstellern, nur die Bezeichnung ist einigermaßen identisch. Muss das mal raussuchen und hoffe dann Licht ins Dunkel zu bekommen.....


----------



## fiseloer (28. März 2016)

Kannst Du schon auf den Bildern sehen, das die unterschiedlich sind.
Die von  Tokuna.de scheinen auch aus dünnerem Material gefertigt.


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

das ist der von Domenique:

http://www.aem-products.com/de/

das steht hier:
http://www.tokuna.de/über-uns/

das ist der von bgm:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-44.html

und das geht hieraus hervor:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/images/Massblaetter/PP50.pdf

und das ist dann der Hersteller:
http://www.devijverspecialist.com/a-30281794/trommelfilters/trommelfilter-pp50/

also von daher 2 fast identische Produkte, aber 2 unterschiedliche Hersteller.


----------



## dpoessl (28. März 2016)

Habe jetzt nochmals direkt beim Hersteller angefragt.

Mal schauen...



EDIT:

Habe heute den Zusatzteich weiter gegraben  Bin zufrieden...


----------



## dpoessl (29. März 2016)

Habe direkt AEM angeschrieben. Der Kontakt war super. 

Er kann mir nun doch einen 250er Ausgang in den Boden bauen. So komm ich mit einem 250er Rohr in den LH. 

Auch gehen anscheinend alle 5x 110er Eingänge an der Frontseite


----------



## Teich4You (29. März 2016)

Schön zu hören, aber dann würde ich mir mal Gedanken über den Händler machen.


----------



## dpoessl (29. März 2016)

So jetzt seid ihr gefragt: 

Der PP hat 4x 110 Ein- und Ausgänge an den Seiten. 

1. Der 5. 110er Einlauf kann an der Seite oder von unten angebracht werden. Was meint ihr? Seite oder Boden? 

2. Die viel wichtigere Frage: Die 4x 110 Ausgänge können nicht entfernt werden. Muss sie also verschließen. Der 250er Ausgang im Boden kostet 180 Euro extra  Ist es unumgänglich oder meint ihr, dass ich doch mit 5x 110 in den LH gehen kann? 180 Euro für einen Ausgang ist eine Stange Geld.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. März 2016)

Warum.....suchst Du nicht einen kundigen Händler, der pp TF so verkauft, wie sie der Kunde haben möchte.
bgm-teichtechnik oder Aquatec.
Dort kann der zahlende Kunde sich die Ein- und Ausgänge so bauen lassen, wie es technisch mögich ist.
Zitat von bgm-Seite:
*"Der Bestellablauf...*

In der Regel werden die Filter beim Hersteller direkt für sie angefertigt. Dies hält die Möglichkeit offen, die Anzahl, Lage und Dimension der Zu- und Abläufe direkt auf ihre Wünsche abzustimmen!"

Kündige dem Händler.....der anscheinend zu den Möglichkeiten der Anschlüsse ja auch Dich gut beraten hat.....wenn es möglich ist.

Das ist Kuddel Muddel....und Du zahlst drauf.
Zumal mir bei dieser Variante des pp-TF der Düsenstock nicht so gefällt.....und ich pers. auch nicht abschätzen kann, wie der Direktantrieb an diesem TF gelagert und abgedichtet ist.

Und dann würde ich pers. bei den Eingängen auch einen 250mm Zulauf anbauen lassen....oder 200mm oder 3 x KG160.....nur beispielhaft...

Falls ein Rücktritt vom Kauf nach Fernabsatzgesetz nicht mehr möglich ist, Kannst Du die freien 110er Ausläufe mit Flexkappen verschließen.


----------



## Teich4You (29. März 2016)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen. Ruf morgen gleich mal bei bgm oder jemand anderes an und frage deine Anforderungen ab. Storniere dann deine Bestellung nach Möglichkeit wieder und wechsel den Händler.
Alleine das Rohrchaos bei so vielen ein und Ausgängen....Ein großer Ausgang und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2016)

So Jungs...Habe heute weiter am Filterkeller gebaut...

Auch die Materielien sind schon da  

- Schalsteine 
- KG Rohre, Bögen etc. 
- BA, Flansche 
- Zubehör für LH 
- etc. 

Was fehlt noch: 

- EPDM Folie für Zusatzteich und Kammern 
- Luftpumpe für LH 


Morgen grabe ich am LH Schacht weiter: 

Bin jetzt bei 2,0m Tiefe bis OK Wasser. Ich würde den Schacht 3,10m bis OK Wasserlinie tief graben. 

*Wäre das in Zusammenhang mit der Thomas 200 die perfekte Tiefe? *


----------



## tosa (2. Apr. 2016)

Hi Dominique,

Musst du sagen wenn ich dir die bestellen soll....


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2016)

Geb dir Bescheid Torsten  Muss nur noch bisschen sparen   

So würde ich den LH bauen wollen.


----------



## tosa (2. Apr. 2016)

Oki, weiß ich Bescheid....


----------



## Mushi (2. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe eine LP 200 abzugeben. Kurz getestet, also neuwertig und preiswert.


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Geb dir Bescheid Torsten  Muss nur noch bisschen sparen
> 
> So würde ich den LH bauen wollen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 160768




Würde den Schacht insgesamt 3,30 Meter machen und davon 3,10 Meter unter OK Wasserlinie verlaufen. 

Passt das? In welcher Höhe soll ich dann den Übergang zur Biokammer machen? 20cm unter OK Wasser?


----------



## tosa (2. Apr. 2016)

3M reichen Dominique, guck mal Mushi hat ne 200er, vielleicht ist die günstiger als das Angebot von mir...


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2016)

Den Auslauf des LH in die Biokammer so, dass dieser komplett getaucht ist.

In  Pumpen-Aus auf OK Teich gleich OK Rohr und gut.
Kannst auch 5cm tiefer einbauen.
Dann funktioniert der Abschäumer sicherer, wenn Du am Einlauf des LH in die Biokammer oben noch einen Entlüfter Abzweig einbaust.

Achte später beim Einkleben oder Schweissen der Muffe für den LH oben am Schacht,  dass mit zwei KG 45grad Bögen oben der LH noch mittig im Schacht sitzt.
---------
Epdm Folie hatte ich bei geaplan.de bestellt damals.
Doppelseitiges Nahtklebeband und einseitiges Nahtabdeckband habe die auch.


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2016)

Und diese 3,10 Meter die in Gera als ideale Tiefe herausgefunden wurden meint die Schachtlänge von OK Wasser an, richtig?


----------



## tosa (2. Apr. 2016)

Gera ist betreffend des Schachtes etwas autark, den hatte Gunter irgendwo gefunden. Also zerre dich nicht dran fest und verbrenne diesbezüglich Geld. Entscheidend ist die Länge des LH. Und da war Gunter nicht ganz unten, ist er auch heute nicht. Sonst hätten wir bei ihm nicht noch 50cm anbauen können. Er hat als LH jetzt 2m Rohr plus Bögen, Reduzierung und etwas Rohr mit vielen Löchern wo die membranplatte festgemacht wurde. Also ich habe es nicht nachgemessen, denke das er jetzt bei 2,8m ist.


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2016)

Ok Torsten. Danke dir. 

Dann grabe ich morgen weiter  

Am Montag kommen dann die 500er ROhre und die 500er Muffe. Dann kann ich das Rohr mal in den Schacht stellen


----------



## tosa (2. Apr. 2016)

Supi....


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2016)

Vergiss bitte nicht das aussteifen des Loches....
Viel Spass beim Buddeln....und bei Grundgestein und groben Kies kann man ruhig nebenbei ein paar Schaufeln in der Goldsuchserpfanne waschen...


----------



## dpoessl (4. Apr. 2016)

So morgen kommt der Beton für die Bodenplatte 

Versuche dann morgen aktuelle Bilder hochzuladen...

BTW:

*Hat hier jemand zufällig 6,10 x 6m EPDM Teichfolie rumliegen? *


EDIT: 

Habe die hier gefunden: 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...hfolie-1-15mm-6-10m-x-6-00m/448080385-87-7580

*Die müsste doch passen, oder? *Also die könnte ich doch ohne Probleme mit meiner vorhanden EPDM Folie mittels EPDM-Nahtklebeband verbinden und auch die BA und Einläufe einkleben, oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Apr. 2016)

Was sagt denn geaplan???
Angebot für neus Folie, Zubehör und Transport eingeholt?

Vielleicht günstiger als gebr. FOLIE mit Transport irgendwoher.
-----
Alle Rohre am Boden verlegt und mit Wasser befüllt und dicht??


----------



## dpoessl (5. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was sagt denn geaplan???
> Angebot für neus Folie, Zubehör und Transport eingeholt?
> 
> Vielleicht günstiger als gebr. FOLIE mit Transport irgendwoher.
> ...



310 Euro zu 175 Euro wäre der Preisunterschied. 

Habe jemanden der bringt mir die Folie mit. So habe ich kaum Versandkosten. Und da die Folie zufällig meine benötigte Maße hat schlag ich einfach mal zu  

----

Ich will zunächst das Fundament machen und den Filterkeller hochziehen. Erst dann verrohre ich den Zusatzteich und auch erst dann kommt die Folie rein  

---- 

Nochmal zwecks Verrohrung: 

*Bodenabläufe: *
3x Hauptteich 
1x Zusatzteich 

*Skimmer: *
1x Hauptteich in 1m Tiefe unter OK Wasser aus Folie raus
1x Zusatzteich in 1m Tiefe unter OK Wasser aus Folie raus

--> also 6 Zuleitungen in den Filterkeller

*Rückläufe: *
3x Hauptteich in 0,8m - 0,5m Tiefe unter OK Wasser in Folie rein
2x Zusatzteich in 0,8m - 0,5m Tiefe unter OK Wasser in Folie rein 

 

Frage an euch: Kann ich Skimmer Ausgang und 3x Einläufe in einer senkrechten Linie platzieren? Also alle Folienflansche in einer Linie zw. 1m und 0,5m unter OK Wasser? Oder lieber teilweise nebeneinander?


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> ... in einer senkrechten Linie platzieren?


das wird strömungstechnisch nicht so optimal sein


----------



## dpoessl (5. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das wird strömungstechnisch nicht so optimal sein



Und wenn ich mit Bögen arbeite? Also bspw. einen 15er auf Einlauf 1, einen 30er auf Einlauf 2 und einen 45er auf Einlauf 3?


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2016)

Ich finde das die Teichzuläufe und die Teichabläufe schon etwas voneinander getrennt sein sollten, sonst zirkuliert am Ende das Wasser nur zwischen Einlauf und Skimmer
ich würde versuchen die Leitungen so zu verlegen damit es zwangsläufig zu einer Kreisströmung kommt.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2016)

Bei deinem FK sind ja die Ein-Ausgänge auch ned auf einer Seite, oder? da sind doch ein paar cm dazwischen


----------



## dpoessl (5. Apr. 2016)

OK. Bis die Verrohrung vom Hauptteich ansteht dauert es eh noch ein bisschen. 

Den Zusatzteich muss ich aber so verrohren. 

Denn zu diesem verläuft nur ein gemeinsamen Zu- und Rücklauf Schacht. 

Werde aber heute mal alles versuchen zu fotografieren. Dann seht ihr es besser.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Werde aber heute mal alles versuchen zu fotografieren. Dann seht ihr es besser


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Apr. 2016)

Es ist günstiger die Rückläufe gleichmässig um den Teich herum zu verteilen.

Rohre kann man auch dazu am Boden des Teiches neben den BA Leitungen verlegen...

Ich glaube, Dir fehlt ein Rücklauf....von der Anzahl her gegenüber den Saugleitungen.


----------



## dpoessl (6. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es ist günstiger die Rückläufe gleichmässig um den Teich herum zu verteilen.
> 
> Rohre kann man auch dazu am Boden des Teiches neben den BA Leitungen verlegen...
> 
> Ich glaube, Dir fehlt ein Rücklauf....von der Anzahl her gegenüber den Saugleitungen.



Ich gehe zwar mit 6 Rohren in die Einlaufkammer aber davon sind ja zwei Leitungen von den beiden Skimmern wovon immer nur einer auf ist. Schließlich hat auch mein TF nur 5x 110er Eingänge. 

*Soll ich trotzdem mit 6x 110mm zurück in den Teich? Also lieber einen Rücklauf mehr als zu wenig?*


----------



## tosa (6. Apr. 2016)

Jaaaaa

Bei luftheberanlagen brauchst du mehr Rückläufe als Zuläufe.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Jaaaaa
> 
> Bei luftheberanlagen brauchst du mehr Rückläufe als Zuläufe.



Ok dann plane ich 6 Rückläufe ein. Danke  


Andere Frage: 

Meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich mal in einem Thread hier gelesen habe, dass es wichtig wäre wie rum man die KG Rohre verlegt, um zu verhindern, dass sich Schmutz ablagert. 

Wäre es so  richtig? 

  

Also ein KG Rohr ohne Muffe in den BA einkleben und dann ein Rohr mit Muffe (Dichtung) auf dieses Rohr stecken und dann ab Richtung FK.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Apr. 2016)

Genau so. In die BA aus GFK wird mit PVC- Kleber ein Stück PVC- Rohr (KG orange) eingeklebt und dann in eine Muffe des nachfolgenden Rohres geschoben.
Also bei Abflußrohren kommt die Muffe immer dahin, wo die (Ab-) Wasserquelle ist.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Apr. 2016)

OK...die Muffe kommt also immer dahin, von wo das Wasser kommt.  Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort...



EDIT: 

Und dann hatte ich noch gelesen, dass man die KG Rohre nicht bis zum Anschlag in die Muffe stecken soll. Stimmt das? Woher soll ich wissen wo ich aufhören soll?  Theoretisch haben die Rohre doch extra einen Anschlag.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Apr. 2016)

1, Vaseline kaufen- EDEKA Beautiabteilung z.B.
2. Messe einfach praktisch aus, wie tief z.B: ein KG110 in die Muffe geht. Z.B: 7cm...male einen Strich am Rohrende bei 6cm..
3. Wenn Du selber abgesägte Rohrenden in die Muffen schiebst- anschrägen. Ich nehme dazu einen Bandschleifer...

4. Wenn Du kniffelige Bogenkonstruktionen hast. Dichtungen raus, zusammenstecken. Striche (Verdrehwinkel, Einstecktiefe) und Nummern an die Bögen, auseinanderbauen, Dichtungen plus Vaseline rein, zusammenstecken.

5. Vor dem endgültigen Zubetonieren etc....tiefsten Rohrausgang verschließen (Gummiball in BA einkeilen etc...) und Wasser rein.--> Dichteprüfung

6. Bögen und Formstücke aus KG haben zwei gegenüberliegende, ganz feine Gussnähte am Rohrende.
Diese sind manchmal zu grob....kurz mit dem MEsser drüber glatt machen.
Das war bei mir meine einzige Tropfstelle....einmal.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Apr. 2016)

Super Thorsten. Damit hab ich jetzt alle Infos zusammen  Merci


----------



## dpoessl (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

hier mal die Sammelkammer in den ersten Zügen. 

Ich würde wie gesagt mit 6 Rohren ankommen. 

  

 

Meine Frage an euch: Ich hätte von Flansch bis OK Wasser 55cm. Reicht das aus für die Sammelkammer? 

Muss ja dann auch noch abgehen in den TF. Also habe ich vielleicht effektiv 40cm Wasserstand in der Sammelkammer.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2016)

Ich vermute, Deine Sammelkammer ist vom Boden bis OK Mauer 55cm hoch, Wasserstand 15cm unter OK Mauer?

Und somit ca. 40cm Wasser in der Kammer bei Pumpe aus??
Der sinkt im Pumpbetrieb ca. 2...5cm ab- je nach Pumpleistung.
Nach dem Eindichten der Folie in die Flansche ein kurzes Stück KG Rohr mit angeschrägten Enden einkleben.
Dort kannst Du dann die Standrohre mit der Muffe drüberschieben.

Wenn Du 1m KG Rohr nimmst, wird daraus dein Standrohr und das einzuklebende Stück.

Hauptsache, Deine Rohre in Richtung Trommelfilter kommen von der Sammelkammer relativ gerade raus und in den TF rein.
-----------

TF schon da?
Um die 5? KG Rohre 110 von der Sammelkammer in den TF zu bekommen, baue Dir aus einer Holztafel zwei Schablonen, wo Du die Rohre reinsteckst und alles miteinander vergießt.
Ist einfacher, als zu versuchen die Schalsteine passgenau zu durchbohren.

Um die Schablonen besser nach dem Betonieren entfernen zu können- längst durch alle Bohrungen mittig teilen und mit kurzen, senkrechten Brett verschrauben....

Beim ausschalen hat man dann zwei Hälften...ist einfacher als die ganze Schalung über 5 Rohre drüber kloppen zu müssen.

Am besten...gleich mit hingestellten TF und per Flexmuffe die Rohre angeschlossen.
Dann geht nix mehr schief.

Diese senkrechten Moniereisen sind scharf.....und können ins Auge gehen...oder auch quer durch den Körper.
Besser etwas länger und oben kurz umbiegen oder leere Plasteflaschen drüber stöpseln.

Sieht sehr ordentlich aus, das Mauerwerk!

Nicht vergessen:
-Abwasser raus
-Wasser rein
-Leerrohr KG 125 für Kabel

Wo ist Dein Teichüberlauf?
Clevere Teichbauer legen vom Teich noch ein direktes KG 110 in den Filterkeller.
Dort ein Abzweig in den Kanal in passender Höhe als Überlauf.
Ebenfalls kann man dort den Sensor für Teichwassernachfüllung anbauen, weil der Wasserstand ist dort eben gleich Teich.

In den anderen Kammern schwankt es ja je nach Pumpleistung....etc...

---Ein KG 110 von der Sammelkammer weg mit aufgesteckten Überlaufrohr....geht auch.
Dort schwankt der Wasserstand aber....wird bei Pumpbetrieb abgesenkt.

Wenn Du noch eine Flexmuffe für den 250mm Abgang des TF benötigst:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15732-plz-flexmuffe-für-kg250mm-elastomer.45434/


----------



## dpoessl (8. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Deine Sammelkammer ist vom Boden bis OK Mauer 55cm hoch, Wasserstand 15cm unter OK Mauer?



ne ich hab 55cm von Flansch bis OK Wasserlinie....

Also nach Eindichten der Folie stehen mir 55cm bis OK Wasserlinie zur Verfügung...

Ich gehe dann gerade in den TF.

Der TF ist leider noch nicht da. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Die Idee mit dem Einschalen der KG Rohre ist super. Das wird ich so machen.

*Aber grundsätzlich kann ich die KG Rohre einbetonieren, oder? Also die müssen nicht flexibel in der Mauer sein?! 
*
EDIT:

Mein Problem aktuell ist dass ich nicht weiß in welcher Höhe ich aus der Sammelkammer gehen muss, da ich nur weiß, dass der TF 14cm über OK Wasserlinie installiert werden muss...Weiß aber ja nicht in welcher Höhe die Eingänge sind...Also diesbezüglich muss ich wohl oder übel wirklich warten bis er da ist...Kann ich also die Sammelkammer nicht ganz fertig machen 
*
*


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2016)

Sind denn auf der HP des Herstellers keine techn
Zeichnungen?
Warte lieber ab.....und dann stellst Du den TF rein und betonierst die angeschlossenen Rohre fest.

Besser als plötzlich Probleme zu bekommen.

Langeweile kommt ja nicht auf.
Du hast ja noch ein wenig zu basteln.

Biokammer kannst Du fertig bauen...
LH Sammelschacht versenken...
Das 250 KG in den Schacht würde ich erst einkleben, wenn der TF da ist..

Standrohrkammer passt dann schon von der Tiefe..
-----
Den waagerechten Teil der KG Rohre würde ich mit Sand verfüllen, verdichten Einspülen und dann Betonplatte giessen.
Dabei ggf. MONIEREISEN seitlich in die Wand führen.
So kann die Platte nicht absinken.
------
Kleine Kritik:
An den Ecken sind Deine Schalsteine durchgängig....
Besser einen Innen 15cm abflexen....

Dann geht der Beton auch um die Ecke.

Waagerechte Moniereisen wechseln in den Ecken von Innen nach Aussen.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Den waagerechten Teil der KG Rohre würde ich mit Sand verfüllen,


Hi ThorstenC
Warum denn das? Wegen's dem Auftrieb der leeren Rohre im Beton ? Wasser ist doch viel einfacher , vor allem bei Raus ! 
Ansonsten sehr schöne Anleitungen ! Machste noch Bilda , dann ab zum Fachbeitrag !


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2016)

Nur den Zwischenraum der leeren oder mit Wasser gefüllten Rohre...und dann Beton oben drüber.....
Ich hoffe, das die Rohre noch frei sind..


----------



## dpoessl (8. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Nur den Zwischenraum der leeren oder mit Wasser gefüllten Rohre...und dann Beton oben drüber.....
> Ich hoffe, das die Rohre noch frei sind..



 

Ja die Rohre sind noch beweglich...Habe sie nur reingelegt um zu schauen wie breit die Öffnung sein muss um die 6 Rohre reinzubekommen und wieviel Platz ich für 6 Flansche in der Sammelkammer benötige...

Nur ist zwischen den Rohren keine Luft...Deshalb wird das einschalen und ausbetonieren wohl bisschen komplizierter...Aber ich krieg es hin


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2016)

So 5mm zwischen den Rohren bekommst Du noch hin...
Auch da wieder unten und oben jewes ein Brett mit  vier ausgesägten  fast  Halbkreisen als Schalung.

Die Flansche während des  Betonierens mit Folienresten verschliessen.
Einfach wie  vorgesehen mit dem Flanschring sachte anpressen.


----------



## dpoessl (9. Apr. 2016)

Also:

1. Die Ecke flexe ich auf, sodass der Beton auch um die Ecke laufen kann. Zumindest ab der 2. Reihe, da ich die erste Reihe schon in Beton gesetzt habe.

2. Die Kammern verbinde ich auch seitlich mit Moniereisen mit den Außenwänden. Dazu bohre ich einfach 8er Löcher in die Wände. Dann kann mir die Wand der Kammern nicht abhauen.

3. Baue morgen die Schalung für die Zuläufe.

4. Heute ist meine Thomas 200 und der 355/200er Trichter aus PVC gekommen. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmals an "mushi"

 

   

5. Gehe jetzt raus und grabe den Graben für die Rückläufe noch etwas breiter. Dann lege ich auch die Rückläufe provisorisch in die Rücklaufkammer. Die Rücklaufrohre muss ich aber höher aus der Kammer kommen lassen, da sie sich sonst auf dem Weg zum Teich mit den Zulaufrohren in die Quere kommen. Bilder dazu folgen heute bzw. morgen. Muss dann nämlich auch gleich noch auf Arbeit


----------



## dpoessl (9. Apr. 2016)

So habe mal den Rücklaufgraben verbreitert. 

  

Bekomme nun die 6 Rohre für den Rücklauf in den Graben...

Meine Frage(n) zum Rücklauf: 

1. Muss ich auch hier zwangsläufig die Muffe auf der Seite habe von welcher das Wasser kommt? Oder ist es da nicht so schlimm, da ja eh nur sauberes Wasser zurückläuft und sich so kaum Schmutz absetzen kann. 

2. Kann ich die Rückläufe vom Filterkeller in einem Gefälle nach oben zum Teich führen oder muss das Gefälle Richtung Teich laufen?


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> 2. Kann ich die Rückläufe vom Filterkeller in einem Gefälle nach oben zum Teich führen oder muss das Gefälle Richtung Teich laufen?



das sollte eigentlich egal sein, nur nicht rauf und runter


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Apr. 2016)

Klebe bei den Rückläufen ruhig erst ein Stück KG ein und verlege fachgerecht.

Gefälle ist egal in welche Richtung.

Flexe aus den Steinen der Seitenwände was raus, damit auch der Beton zu den Zwischenwänden rumläuft.

Musst ja nicht senkrecht komplett durch...
Dreieck unten und oben...

Netter Filterkeller!


----------



## dpoessl (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

habe eine Frage zur Vorgehensweise bzgl. der Folie des Zusatzteiches.

Der Zusatzteich bekommt ja von mir einen BA, einen Skimmer und zwei Rückläufe.

Ich würde nun

1. den Zusatzteich mit Sand "auskleiden"
2. den BA verrohren und "einsanden"*ODER "einbetonieren???*
3. Die Rohre vom BA bis zur Hälfte in Richtung FK "einsanden"
4. Die Rücklaufrohre zum Zusatzteich führen und einen Flansch draufkleben
5. Das Rohr für den Skimmer zum Zusatzteich führen und ebenfalls einen Flansch draufkleben
6. Vlies rein
7. Folie rein
8. Loch für BA in die Folie schneiden
8.1. Dichtheitstest
9. Wasser rein
10. Graben teilweise befüllen
11. Loch für Rückläufe und Skimmer in Folie schneiden
12. weiter befüllen
13. Graben weiter befüllen

Wäre das so richtig?
Frage deshalb weil ich ja irgendwie auch die Löcher an der richtigen Stelle in die Folie schneiden muss


----------



## dpoessl (10. Apr. 2016)

Und noch eine Frage bzgl Kürzen von KG Rohren.

Ich würde sie mit einer metallhandsäge kürzen und dann mit dem Dremel entgraten. 

Oder wie entragtet ihr? Schleifpapier? Feile?


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2016)

Einhandwinkelschleifer, Feile, Fecherschleifer, Tremel, geht alles. Wichtig ist es ,das man den durch das anschleifen entstehenden Grad mit einem Cuttermesser abschabt.


----------



## dpoessl (10. Apr. 2016)

Ok danke. 

Und den BA einsanden oder doch einbetonieren?


----------



## dpoessl (10. Apr. 2016)

So hier mal meine erste Verrohrung vom BA Zusatzteich in Richtung FK Einlaufkammer. Alles mit 15 Grad Bögen. 

  

Was sagt ihr? 

Würde jetzt gerne den Zusatzteich mit Sand auskleiden und den BA einsanden, aber das Problem ist, dass mir unten immer das Grundwasser eine Pfütze reindrückt. Weiß dann nicht wie ich das Wasser um den BA und unterhalb des BA abpumpen soll


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Apr. 2016)

KG Rohre einsanden.
10cm Betonschicht mot Armierung am Boden reicht...

Wie schon geschrieben:
BA mit Stück EPDM  und dem Spannring verschliessen.
Bisschen Wasser einfüllen...beobachten....
Dann erst Beton über die eingesandeten KG Rohre.


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> dass mir unten immer das Grundwasser eine Pfütze reindrückt. Weiß dann nicht wie ich das Wasser um den BA und unterhalb des BA abpumpen soll


Hallöle 
Ist jetzt die Frage , wie schnell das Wasser nachdrückt ? Ob es nur in der Tiefe des BA nachdrückt ?
Erste pauschaler Hinweis , Estrichbeton (sozusagen Fundament) bindet zur Not auch unter Wasser ab ! 
Bei mir drückte es schon stark bis 65cm nach ! Deswegen gibt's da die Bilder mit der Mülltonne im Teich !


----------



## dpoessl (10. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> KG Rohre einsanden.
> 10cm Betonschicht mot Armierung am Boden reicht...
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben:
> ...



Stehe bisschen auf dem Schlauch...

Meinst du jetzt dass ich ALLE Rohre einsanden und später auch überbetonieren soll?

Ich würde morgen
1. den BA einsanden
2. die KG Rohre einsanden
3. den Teich einsanden
4. das Rohr mit Wasser befüllen und wenn es dicht ist, dann werde ich den BA und die "Bodenplatte" des Zusatzteiches ausbetonieren und mit Armierstahl verstärken...
Dann bin ich einen großen Schritt weiter 


Außerdem kommt morgen Beton für die ersten 3-4 Reihen Schalsteine  

Es wird


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Apr. 2016)

KG Rohre werden in Sand verlegt und nicht in Beton komplett eingegossen. 

Also..wenn möglich...KG nicht komplett in Beton.
Bei der kleinen Bodenfläche...BA mit etwas   Beton fixieren...Rohr einsanden ...bisschen Armierung und Beton schön trocken anmachen. ...


----------



## dpoessl (10. Apr. 2016)

Ja genau so hatte ich es auch verstanden  Danke Thorsten...


----------



## dpoessl (12. Apr. 2016)

Kurze Frage Jungs:

Habe die KG Bögen in die Flansche zu der Einlauf und Rücklauf Kammer mit Tangit eingeklebt und unten am Flansch mit Innotec abgedichtet. 

Soll ich auch in Flanschinneren das Rohr Eindichten? Habe es bisher noch nicht gemacht weil ich dachte dass ja auch noch das Standrohr rein muss...ein besseren Gefühl hätte ich aber schon, wenn ich die Verbindung auch im Inneren abdichte. Das Standrohr müsste ja dann trotzdem noch passen. Nur eben nicht mehr bis ganz runter bis zum Anschlag Flansch.


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Soll ich auch in Flanschinneren das Rohr Eindichten?


das wäre "doppelt gemoppelt" und es könnte eng werden für dein Standrohr


----------



## dpoessl (12. Apr. 2016)

Ok danke...dann belass ich es bei der einseitigen Abdichtung...

Bin gestern ganz gut voran gekommen...

Fotos folgen


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> mit Tangit eingeklebt



alleine das sollte schon dicht sein, wenn du genug Tangit rundherum aufs Rohr aufgetragen hast.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Apr. 2016)

Flansche und BA werde  mit dem KG mit Tangit oder anderem Kunststoffkleber verklebt.

Deine Flansche haben mittig ein paar Nasen?
So kann man von beiden Seiten KG einkleben bis zur Mitte.

In die Flansche für die Standrohre gibt es drei Varianten. .....
1. Es gibt mit 110mm passende Formstücke mit Dichtlippe aussen.aus HT...als Red. 110 auf 70..
habe ich irgendwo im Forum gesehen...
Dann hast Du 70mm Standröhrchen.

2. Du klebst nach dem eindichten der Folie ein Stück KG Rohr in den Flansch von oben rein, was ca. 10 cm übersteht.
Am besten ein originales KG Ende mit Fase dran.
Dort steckst Du das Standrohr mit Muffe rüber.
Entweder ohne Dichtlippe zum regulieren. .
Oder z. B. Mit einer extra zu kaufenden Dichtung als runder Ring....

3. wie 2. Nur  andersrum...wäre doof, weil die Muffen eben am Boden der Kammern sind.

2. wäre meine Wahl


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

So die Außenwände sind fertig... 

Die Kammern kann ich noch nicht hochziehen, da ich erst auf TF warten muss....

  

Soll ich als restliche Füllung hier Sand nehmen oder nochmals Beton? 

  

Also um auf das Niveau zu kommen, dass die Folie passt...



Dann habe ich leider noch ein Problem  

Habe gestern den BA und den unteren Teil des Zusatzteiches betoniert...Leider kam dann ein riesiger Regenschauer  

 

Es stand leider Wasser um den BA, sodass der Beton nicht fest wurde...Habe heute das Wasser abgepumpt...Der Beton müsste doch nun fest werden oder? 

Das Wasser was jetzt noch auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, resultiert daruas, weil ich die KG Rohre nicht einbetoniert habe und das Wasser so hochdrückt  

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Warten?


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> ...Der Beton müsste doch nun fest werden oder?


Tach ooch 
Hat ich dir schon geschrieben , Beton härtet auch unter Wasser ! Dauert vielleicht länger !
http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/w...arum-haertet-Beton-auch-unter-Wasser-aus.html
Warum muss man hier neuerdings alles mit einem Doctortitel belegen ?


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Tach ooch
> Hat ich dir schon geschrieben , Beton härtet auch unter Wasser ! Dauert vielleicht länger !
> http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/w...arum-haertet-Beton-auch-unter-Wasser-aus.html
> Warum muss man hier neuerdings alles mit einem Doctortitel belegen ?



Ok dann sitze ich es aus  

Habe jetzt eine Sandsperre gebaut...so kann das Wasser zumindest nicht mehr in großen Mengen auf den Beton rüber...


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

taugt diese Tauch UVC etwas?

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tauchstrahler-Tauch-UV-C-Amalgam-3-Teilig-als-Bausatz

Oder habt ihr andere Alternativen?

Würde sie in die Einlaufkammer legen wollen.



EDIT: Habe gerade mal die Thomas 200 getestet...Maaaaaan ist die laut  Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Da kriegt doch mein Nachbar die Krise wenn die 24/7 läuft...


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Apr. 2016)

Diese UV sind mangelhaft und ohne CE Zertifikat.
Die Gehäuse der Vorschaltgeräte werden kochendheiss....und sind mangelhaft abgedichtet.
Ich habe eine 75W Rota Amalgam bei Koi Herdecke gekauft.
Beschreibung zum Einbau in meinem LH Tröt.
Läuft seit 350 Stunden....Vorschaltgerät ist handwarm...
Kaufe Dir lieber eine 105W....
-------
Warum hast Du nicht vor dem Betonieren die Flansche mit einem Stück Folie verschlossen und die Rohre mal mit Wasser gefüllt? 
Du kommst hinterher da nicht mehr ran!!
Es kann auch manchmal passieren, dass ein Dichtgummi weggedrückt wird..
Den Grat von den Formstücke aus KG hast Du entfernt??
-----

KG in Beton:
Reisst oder setzt sich der.Beton,  reisst das Rohr.
umwickeln der KG Rohre mit Nopenfolie, Schaumstoff, Randdämmstreifen etc..kann das Risiko reduzieren. 
Es.gibt für Abwasserrohre Schallschutzschlauch.......


----------



## Teich4You (14. Apr. 2016)

Mach ihm doch nicht so ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Apr. 2016)

Doch.
Jetzt kann er an den allen Rohren noch auf Dichtheit prüfen.
Flansche verschließen. ...am freien Ende senkrechtes  Rohr aufstecken und füllen....

Bei mir kam ich so zwei vergessenen Dichtringen, einem weggerutschten Dichtring, einer Tropfstelle an den Graten und mangelhaften Schiebern auf die Schliche....
Es muss ja nicht immer sein.....ist alles.fertig wird es mit der Lecksuche und Rep.  weniger spassig...


----------



## Mushi (14. Apr. 2016)

Eine ROTA sehe ich als Minimum, die Empfehlung wäre eine Steril Sytems.

Hast Du die Luftpumpe mit offenem Ende getestet?


----------



## tosa (14. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> taugt diese Tauch UVC etwas?
> 
> ...



Das Ding ist für die Mülltonne! Ist in Deutschland nicht zugelassen! Das schaltnetzteil entwickelt Ca. 90 grad am Gehäuse, und fällt auseinander! Thorsten kennt die Fotos....


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

alsoooooooo  

Ich war heute im Spielzeugladen und habe einen Plastikball gekauft...Dachte ich kann den in den BA quetschen und so die erste Verrohrung testen...

 

Leider ist der Druck zu groß...Es quetscht den Ball immer wieder raus  Auch wenn ich das Brett noch mehr beschwere...Wie kann ich so einen BA am einfachten abdichten um die Verrohrung zu prüfen?


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2016)

einfach ein Stück Folie einklemmen, und ein Brett+Stein oben drauf, das sollte dann dicht sein und halten.


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

Haha  Das war zu einfach  Dachte mal hier im Forum das mit dem Ball gesehen zu haben...



Mushi schrieb:


> Hast Du die Luftpumpe mit offenem Ende getestet?



Ja wollte nur mal testen ob sie auch wirklich geht  Meinst du sie ist leiser wenn die Lüfterplatte dran ist? Dann wäre es ja iO


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2016)

Past in ein BA nicht ein Rohr rein ? Ergo 2m Rohr = 2m Wassersäule = 0,2 bar !


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Past in ein BA nicht ein Rohr rein ? Ergo 2m Rohr = 2m Wassersäule = 0,2 bar !



Hmm...

* defekter Link entfernt *

Der BA hat einen 23er Durchmesser laut Hersteller...


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2016)

+ ein Schlauchgummi 
Bild bearbeitet


----------



## Mushi (14. Apr. 2016)

Ohne Gegendruck ist eine Luftpumpe am lautesten!

Das mit dem Ball ist korrekt. Vielleicht einen ungünstigen Ball geholt.


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

Werde es morgen mal mit einem 200er Rohr probieren...Habe ja ein2m langes Rohr da...Anstonsten eben ein Stück EPDM...


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2016)

Welche Flansche ? Du hast dir so ein U-Rohr gebaut ! U-Rohr = einfachster Druckmesser !  
Dem ist es egal wo's leckt !


----------



## dpoessl (14. Apr. 2016)

Aber wie soll ich die Flansche testen? Also die Rücklauf- und Skimmer Flansche im Teich.
Habe ja da auf beiden Seiten einen Flansch.

Würde am Flansch 2x 45er Bögen und ein Rohr einstecken und dann das Rohr befüllen...So müsste es ja funktionieren, oder?

--

Edit:

*In die Flansche für Rücklauf und Skimmer muss ja eh ein kurzes gerades Stück KG in den Teich eingeklebt werden, oder? *


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Apr. 2016)

Ich hab es so gemacht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-küstenseglers-teichdoku-schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43173/page-2#post-483005

Hat super geklappt.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2016)

Langsam verliere ich die Lust am Testen ob der BA dicht ist 

1. Ein 200er KG Rohr passt leider nicht, da es im Außendurchmesser auf Muffenseite zu groß ist. 

2. EPDM Stück auf BA geschraubt geht leider auch nicht, weil es das Wasser rausdrückt. Kann aber ja das Stücken EPDM nicht mit Innotec eindichten...

3. Und nun?  

Luftballon? Vertrauen auf Dichtheit? Oder oder oder


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> da es im Außendurchmesser auf Muffenseite zu groß ist.


Lass mich raten   die Wulst wo der Gummi drin ist , Past nicht !? Sei cRęāťïv 
  kaufen, abschneiden, mit Gummi einstecken, 2m Rohr einstecken 
Um Irretationen vorzubeugen , MESSEN vorher!!! , soll helfen !


----------



## Zacky (15. Apr. 2016)

Kannst Du nicht mit einem 110er Kg-Winkel direkt von innen in den Anschlussstutzen des Ba gehen? Dann 2 m Rohr drauf und Wasser rein?


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Apr. 2016)

Manchmal ist es nicht so leicht im Leben.....

Meine BA konnte ich problemlos während der Bauphase mit einem Stück EPDM verschließen.
Ohne Dichtmittel dazwischen....
Und natürlich waren diese bei 2m Wassersäule dicht!
Und es war lustig anzusehen, wie sich die EPDM im BA als Blase rausdrückte...
Das ist aber nur bei einem Flicken zum Absperren zu empfehlen.
Mit der richtig eingedichteten Teichfolie würde ich keine Blase erzeugen wollen, weil das die Folie unter dem Ring wegziehen kann...

Ich frage mich gerade, was für BA oder Flansche Du gekauft hast- und ob es da verschiedene Qualitäten mit mehr oder weniger Schrauben im Anpressring gibt.
Wenn Du die mit EPDM Folie schon nicht dicht bekommst......
EPDM Folie an einem Flanschring sollte schon ohne Dichtmittel dicht sein......

Absperrblasen sind teuer.
Es gibt im Schweißzubehör Absperrstopfen ohne Koiaufschlag.
KAufe Dir davon 1 oder 3 Stück, drücke Deine Leitungen ab,
Anschließend bietest Du die Dinger (wenn Dein Teich dicht ist) hier im Forum für 10€ weniger an und kannst ruhig schlafen und hast bei späteren Überraschungen die Gewissheit, dass es nicht die Rohre sind....

Du musst den ohne Innenbohrung zum Befüllen nehmen:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Dann hast Du 50 Euro investiert, verkaufst weiter und hast 15€ für die Gewissheit bezahlt, an den Rohren keine Leckagen zu haben.
Oder pustest Luftballons auf- was keine schlechte Idee ist.

-----------------------------------------

Und ich würde überdenken, ob die BA und/oder Flansche die Du gekauft hast- nur beim Kauf die günstigte Variante waren.....
und im Zweifelsfall die Dinger rauswerfen und etwas anderes und teurer einkaufen.....

Flansche aus stabilen PVC gibt es hier für 25 Euronen in dickem PVC mit vielen Schrauben, wo der Anpressdruck an der Folie schön gleichmäßig ist.
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tank-Folienflansch-Profi-Qualitaet_1
Bei Hanako kosten die 40 Euro....

Diese stabilen PVC- Flansche habe ich bei mir auch verbaut....Beschreibung dazu irgendwo in meiner Baubeschreibung.
Achte auf die hinten rausstehenden Schrauben..da must Du Dir etwas einfallen lassen, wenn die Flansche einbetoniert werden.

Men BA haben 12 Schräubchen ringsherum...mit entscheidend ist aber auch die Stabilität des Anpressrings....

---------------
Einlaufkammer und UV:
Dann geht dort nicht PVC oder EPDM wegen der UV....
Selbst die Anpressringe der Flansche aus PVC können unter UV leiden....
PEHD Auskleidung wäre clever gewesen....und damit auch Flansche etc. hinfällig.....


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute. 

Habe diese BA von PVC Welt.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Werde es heute Abend nach der Arbeit mit einem Luftballon probieren. 

Dabke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## lollo (15. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Langsam verliere ich die Lust am Testen ob der BA dicht ist


Hallo,
die Blase eines ollen Fußballs lässt sich aufpumpen, und ist ebenfalls dafür gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2016)

Manchmal gibt es echt Zufälle

* defekter Link entfernt *

Die Firma sitzt in Chemnitz 

Hole mir dann einen Alu Stopfen. 

Damit sollte es dann endlich klappen...


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 161429




Soll ich den Zwischenraum mit Sand auffüllen? Und die EPDM Folie dann einlegen und eindichten? 

Oder bis oben betonieren?


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Apr. 2016)

Bohre seitlich ein paar Löcher in die Wände und stecke dort kurze Moniereisenstücke rein....

Umwickel die Rohre mit einem Schaumband....Randdämmstreifen für Estrich....Luftpolsterfolie......Schaumband vom Trockenbau....dann Beton komplett mit ein paar Eisen drin Bis OK Flansch.

Fachlich sicher falsch...aber so werden die Rohre im Beton vor Spannungen geschützt.

Ohne Gewähr....


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Fachlich sicher falsch


 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ohne Gewähr....


 
In'n "Krieg" musst nicht ziehen ! Dem Rohr ist es völlig egal , ob nun mit , oder ohne " Kuscheldecke".
Gegen Spannungen ist das nä"h"mlich   nicht ! 
Es ist eine Schalldämmung !!
Also eine Unterbrechung von Raumschall ( halt mal ein Rohr an's Ohr und klopfe) zum Körperschall usw.... 
Wer von Euch die Spülung vom Nachbar (neben oder drüber) hört , da hat Einer geschla... 


dpoessl schrieb:


> Soll ich den Zwischenraum mit Sand auffüllen?


Reicht ! 


dpoessl schrieb:


> Oder bis oben betonieren?


Kann man auch  wer es kann !.........möchte,will oder kann


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2016)

So habe mir die Dinger geholt...

 

 Und gleich einen Stopfen in den BA gedreht...

  

Wasser marsch  

 

Der BA ist trocken  

 

Nun hoffe ich mal, dass morgen der Wasserstand im Rohr unverändert ist...

Danke nochmal an Thorsten für den guten Tipp...

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## dpoessl (16. Apr. 2016)

Sooooooo  Alles dicht und iO...Wasserstand im Rohr war unverändert und der BA trocken...

Freu mich...

Nun noch eine Frage an euch: 

Soll ich auf den Flansch in der Einlaufkammer noch ein 1-2m langes Rohr stecken und das nochmal befüllen, um den Druck zu erhöhen? Oder meint ihr, dass es auch so reicht?


----------



## Teicholm (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

das ist eine super Baudokumentation mit tollen Bildern, detaillierten Beschreibungen und super Tipps.
Ich verfolge alles mit Spannung...
Weiter so....


----------



## dpoessl (17. Apr. 2016)

Da es das ganze WE geregnet hat leider nur ein kleiner Fortschritt...

Bin trotzdem zufrieden  

Die Einlaufkammer: 

  

Die Rücklauf-/Biokammer

 

Der morgige Plan wenn das Wetter mitspielt: 

1. die zweite Leitung vom Zusatzteich in die Einlaufkammer ziehen (für den Skimmer) 
2. die beiden Rücklaufrohre zum Zusatzteich ziehen 
3. auf Dichtheit testen 
4. Graben zum Zusatzteich zuschütten


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

mach dir mal einen Plan  welches Rohr für was ist, das ist später schnell vergessen


----------



## dpoessl (17. Apr. 2016)

Ja das stimmt. Gute Idee  Danke


----------



## dpoessl (17. Apr. 2016)

Jetzt hab ich aber irgendwie immer noch das Problem mit der UVC. 

Ich will ja meine Einlaufkammer und Rücklauf-/Biokammer mit EPDM auskleiden. 

Nun meinte Thorsten dass die Tauch UVC die EPDM Folie angreift und sogar die PVC Flansche  

Wie lös ich das Problem Jungs?


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

anstatt Folie mit  V2A Blech auskleiden / oder Folie und V2a Blech darauflegen/stellen


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Wie lös ich das Problem Jungs?


Eine Möglichkeit wäre zB die Tauch UVC in das Rohr zum Trommler zu setzen. Angenommen dort kommt ein 200 er KG Roh zum Einsatz, dann legt man in dieses ein Edelstahlrohr mit etwas kleinerem Außendurchmesser z. B. aus dem Lüftungbsereich. und schon hast du keine Probleme. Wenn du jetzt mit 6 KG Leitungen 110 weiter gehst würde ich es nur in eine oder max 2 Leitungen so machen, du mußt ja nicht unbedingt das ganze Wasser bestrahlen. 
Alternativ zum fertigen Edelstahlrohr kann man sich auch ein 1 mm Edelstahlblech holen und lässt sich das vom nächsten Dachklempner auf Maß biegen und Pfalzen


----------



## dpoessl (17. Apr. 2016)

Ich gehe mit 5x 110er Leitungen in den TF. Allerdings sind die Rohre von der Einlaufkammer bis in den TF zu kurz um dort eine Tauch UVC reinzubekommen. 

Also wohl doch eher die Einlaufkammer mit EPDM auskleiden und dann noch zusätzlich V2A Bleche in die Kammer von allen 4 Seiten und auch am Boden.


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> 1 mm Edelstahlblech


0.5 mm reicht auch


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

Bleche am Rand 1 cm umkanten, mit Edelstahlnieten verbinden (unten, mitte, oben), in die Bodenplatte die Flanschlöcher machen, dann nur noch für die Ausläufe die Löcher

Das sollte reichen das die Folie/Flansche keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen,  oder alternativ alles mit Sonnencreme  (LSF 100 & wasserfest ) einschmieren


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> 0.5 mm reicht auch


jup, war ja auch als 


troll20 schrieb:


> z. B.


zum Bleistift


----------



## dpoessl (17. Apr. 2016)

Könnte ich anstatt V2A auch PE Platten nehmen? 

Die wären günstiger  

http://www.s-polytec.de/pe-platten-schwarz_pe-platten-schwarz-2mm.html


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

PE - nicht unbedingt geeignet ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylen


----------



## Mushi (18. Apr. 2016)

Schwarzes PE geht, das siehst Du auch bei den Genesis-Filtern. Der schwarze Farbstoff (Ruß) erhöht die UV-Beständigkeit.


----------



## dpoessl (18. Apr. 2016)

Kann es bei diesen Temperaturen zu einem Wasserverlust in der Leitung von einem Zentimeter in 12 Stunden über Nacht kommen? Oder ist da doch eine undichte Stelle?


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2016)

Auf Grund der geringen Oberfläche zur Luft, wohl eher nicht.
Aber es können sich auch Luftblasen im Rohr befinden welche jetzt langsam raus sein sollten.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2016)

kannst du die Leitung abdrücken, das wäre dann 99,9% sicher


----------



## dpoessl (18. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> kannst du die Leitung abdrücken, das wäre dann 99,9% sicher



Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das machen?


<⸮>
ganz einfach:
1. Browser starten
2. URL eingeben: https://www.google.de
3. "Leitung abdrücken" in die Suche eingeben
4. Ergebnisse ansehen​</⸮>
oder ist google bei dir kaputt 


​


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2016)

da ist was

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...rg.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHHtxBRomYHbQ0_OuRcg6ILZiKTQg


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Apr. 2016)

Die Leitung ist doch gerade am "abdrücken" mit auf OK Rohr aufgefülltem Wasser- und da fehlt jetzt ein cm.
Wieder auffüllen und beobachten und einen Deckel oder Folie oben drauf.
War vielleicht wirklich Luft noch drin, die langsam ausgeperlt ist.

Den Flansch nach oben mit aufgestecktem Rohr verlängern geht nicht, weil man das nicht dicht bekommt.
Dort könnte man höchstens einen der Verschlußstopfen mit Innenbohrung anbringen und dort z.B. einen __ Wasserschlauch anschließen plus Manometer.
Das könnte Dir aber auch die KG Steckverbindungen auseinanderdrücken...

Bei den Kammern mit der Sandauffüllung musst Du aufpassen, dass beim Folie an den Flanschen eindichten kein Sand zwischen kommt.
Vieleicht 4cm Sand raus und dünn Beton sauber reinbringen bis 3mm unter OK Flansch- kommt ja noch Vließ rauf...

UV Schutz geht schwarzes PEHD...hätte..hätte man jemand mit Extruderschweißgerät in der Nähe...wäre eine PEHD Auskleidung der Kammern mit eingeschweißten kurzen PEHD Rohren eine flanschfreie Verbindung gewesen.
Oder dünnes V2A Blech...oder mittig im KG 250 mit Blechinnenverkleidung.
-----------

Nachtrag:
Es gibt HT- Reduzierungen, mit aussenliegenden Dichtring die in ein KG 110- Muffe oder Flansch hineinpassen und dann von 110 auf 70mm reduzieren.

War irgendwo in den Foren beim Thema Standrohrkammer in den Foren als Standrohrversion drin, weil man das direkt in den Flansch einschieben kann und dicht ist.

Damit kannst Du den Flansch nach oben verlängern, um etwas mehr "Druck" oder Wassersäule zu erzeugen.

Habe es gefunden im Nachbarforum:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21352&hilit=standrohr
 Innenreduktion 110/75
Das 75er musst Du Innen irgendwie mit einer Schraube sichern (durchstecken und 2 Schrauben am Rohrende rein), dann kannst Du alles am 75HT rausziehen.
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/HT-Innenreduktion-DN-110-75/8120566/artikel.html

Jetzt kannst Du mit einem aufgestecketen 1m HT 75 Rohr mit 0,1bar "abdrücken"

----
Falls das Wasser wieder absinkt, wird irgendwo an einer Muffenverbindung es tröpfeln....
Vermutlich an den beiden gegenüberligenden feinen Gussnähten an den KG Formstücken (Bögen) an der Rohrseite.
Aber den Tip hattest Du ja schon bekommen und sicher alle Formstücke kurz entgratet- oder?


----------



## dpoessl (18. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

für die Skimmerleitung und die beiden Rückläufe müsste ich mir etwas anders einfallen lassen, da die vom Gefälle her Richtung Zusatzteich nach oben gehen. 

Kann ich in die Flansche im Zusatzteich ein kurzes Stück KG einkleben und dort mit 90 Grad Bögen zum Testen nach oben gehen und dort Wasser einfüllen? 

Würde dann die Flansche in der Einlaufkammer absperren. Da ja das Wasser nicht nach oben fließt  

Auf die eine Leitung muss ja eh der Skimmer, sodass ich dort ja theoretisch eh ein kurzes KG Stück brauche. 

Und auf die Rückläufe würde ja ein Stück KG auch nicht schaden, oder? 

Kann ich dann trotz KG Stück die Folie verlegen und verkleben oder stören dann die KG Stücke? 

Fragen über Fragen SORRY


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Apr. 2016)

Das kurze Stück KG wird erst nach dem Folie eindichten den Flansch eingeklebt.

Kaufe doch.zwei von den HT Reduzierungen...
Diese in Beide Seiten einstecken plus ggf. ei  Bogen HT 70 hoch und ein Stück senkrechtes HT Rohr.

Zu einfach?


----------



## dpoessl (19. Apr. 2016)

Habe es dann heute früh doch so gemacht, weil ich nicht so lange auf die HT Reduzierung warten wollte...

  

Die Skimmerleitung ist dicht  Auch die BA Leitung ist nun dicht  

Jetzt geht es an die beiden Rückläufe und dann ist die Verrohrung zum Zusatzteich fertig...

*Soll ich die Rückläufe zum Zusatzteich nebeneinander oder übereinander machen? *


----------



## Mushi (19. Apr. 2016)

Nebeneinander


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Apr. 2016)

Ich würde die Rohre immer nebeneinander legen. Dadurch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich sich berühren geringer.
Ausserdem liegst du dann mit beiden Rohren im frostsicheren Bereich.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (19. Apr. 2016)

Die zu sehende Leitung ist die Skimmerleitung. 

Ich würde jetzt die BA und Skimmerleitung fertig einsanden und dann die beiden Rücklaufleitungen obendrüber verlegen.


----------



## Mushi (19. Apr. 2016)

Ich würde alles nebeneinander legen. Notfalls musst Du mal dran.


----------



## dpoessl (19. Apr. 2016)

Das kann ich beim Hauptteich so machen, denn da ist der Graben breit genug. 

Hier beim Zusatzteich muss es jetzt so gehen...


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

Nebeneinander,
komm, nimm nochmal den Spaten in die Hand, die paar cm sind doch gleich heraus,_* jetzt*_ ist noch die Gelegenheit dazu da.  ==> hätte hätte fahrradkette


----------



## dpoessl (19. Apr. 2016)

ok ok...bin unterwegs


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Apr. 2016)

Wenn du alle Leitungen im Graben hast und bis OK eingesandet ist, kannst Du auf die Rohre oben Styrodur- Platten drüberlegen.
Das kann bei strengen Frost ein wenig helfen.

Habe ich bei mir an einer Rücklaufleitung auch so gemacht, die nur mit ca. 30-40 cm unter der Erde ist.
Zudem habe ich dort die Muffenverbindungen der KG Rohre noch zusätzlich mit EPDM Streifen umwickelt und verklebt.
Etwas schieben können sich die Muffenverbindungen aber noch.
Da hatte ich "Angst" vor einwachsenden Pflanzenwurzeln.

Wenn man im Winter die Filteranlage mit ganz wenig Flow durchlaufen lässt, kann nichts einfrieren.

Es kommt ja auch immer auf die örtlichen, winterlichen Verhältnisse an.

Ansonsten Leitungen nebeneinander wäre schöner.

Du wirst doch jetzt nicht schon buddel-faul werden???


----------



## dpoessl (20. Apr. 2016)

Um die Anlage durchlaufen zu lassen könnte ich doch anstatt der 200er Thomas einfach eine kleiner anschließen, oder?* Eine 60er oder 80er Thomas bspw. *

Müsste nur den TF ausbauen, da er wohl eher nicht winterfest ist. 

Aber den kann ich ja mittels KG Rohren brücken.


----------



## Mushi (20. Apr. 2016)

Im Winter baut hoffentlich keinen seinen TF aus, das wäre ja ein Ding! 

Mit kleiner Luftpumpe und Isolation weiter laufen lassen.


----------



## Mushi (20. Apr. 2016)

Im Winter baut hoffentlich keinen seinen TF aus, das wäre ja ein Ding! 

Mit kleiner Luftpumpe und Isolation weiter laufen lassen.


----------



## dpoessl (20. Apr. 2016)

Auch wenn es ein PP-TF ist?! Kann der Sprühbalken nicht einfrieren?



"Das Gehäuse unserer Trommelfilter besteht aus hochwertigem industriellem Polypropylen Kunststoff (PP). Alle Nähte des Gehäuses sind doppelt geheftet und geschweißt, somit ist eine 100 % tige Dichtigkeit gegeben. Die Materialstärke beträgt 10 mm. Der Deckel besteht ebenfalls aus 10 mm PP. Für den Fall, dass Sie den Filter im Winter durch laufen lassen möchten, sorgen Sie dafür, dass er in einem frostfreiem Raum betrieben wird. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass das Gehäuse keinen Temperaturen unter 0 °C ausgesetzt wird. Sollten Sie den Filter im Winter abschalten, entleeren Sie den Filter und stellen Ihn an einem frostfreiem Ort zur Seite."


----------



## Mushi (20. Apr. 2016)

Auf kurze Intervalle stellen und ggf. Rohrbegleitheizung nehmen. Wenn Wasser im Filter ist, wird die Filtertemperatur kaum unter 0 Grad fallen können.


----------



## dpoessl (20. Apr. 2016)

Alles klar. Aber erst einmal kommt ja der Sommer


----------



## dpoessl (20. Apr. 2016)

So Leute  

Ganz rechts die Skimmerleitung und daneben die beiden Rückläufe. 

  

  

Und eingesandet (gewaschener Sand und kein Beton...sieht auf den Fotos komisch aus  ) 

 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Apr. 2016)

9 von 10 Punkten! Ich gebe nie 10.


----------



## dpoessl (20. Apr. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> 9 von 10 Punkten! Ich gebe nie 10.



Damit kann ich zu 100% leben  Danke dir...


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> nimm nochmal den Spaten in die Hand



   ... und wars schlimm?


----------



## dpoessl (21. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ... und wars schlimm?



Neeeeee   Ihr hattet ja Recht....


----------



## dpoessl (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jungs...Brauche schnell eure Hilfe weil mein Schwiegervater dann zum Helfen kommt 

Ich habe den ZT mit Sand und Vlies ausgestattet...Ordentlich fett sodass nichts passieren kann (Steine, Wurzeln etc.)

Nun habe ich ja unten am BA ein kleines Grundwasserproblem

Siehe Foto

 

  


Ich würde jetzt zusammen mit Schwiegerpapi  die Folie einlegen...

Nun meine Frage: Wie soll ich die Folie mit dem BA verkleben wenn dort laufend Wasser ist? 

Würde es jetzt wie folgt machen

1. Folie rein
2. kleines Loch beim BA in die Folie
2.1. Schraublöcher von BA auf Folie übertragen
3. Wasser abpumpen
4. BA säubern
5. BA mit Innotec Wurst versehen
6. Folie drauf
7. Innotec auf Folie
8. Flansch auf Folie und über Kreuz festziehen
9. in ein paar Stunden nochmals nachziehen
10. Wasser marsch

Würde das so passen???


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Apr. 2016)

1. Folie im Bereich des BA reinigen
2.2 kurze Nägel ohne Kopf in zwei Schraubenlöcher stecken und 1,5cm rausgucken lassen
3.alles trocken und sauber
4.Innotec auf den BA
5.Folie rein
6.Nägel durchpieksen
7.Innnotec oben rauf
8.Flanschring
9.Nägel raus
10. Schrauben rein mässig anziehen
11. Morgen fester nachziehen

Oder
Folie rein
Kleines Loch reinschneiden
Sauber machen
Innotec zwischen
Durchpieksen. ..

4.Folie r


----------



## dpoessl (21. Apr. 2016)

Kann die Folie am BA einmal umgeklappt sein? Wird das dann trotzdem dicht? Wenn ich entsprechend Innotec nutze? Krieg die dort unten nicht gerade auf dem BA.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Apr. 2016)

Am Flansch oder BA ohne Falten etc!!!
Nur einfache, glatte  Lage Folie.
Oder regelmäßig Wasser nachfüllen.....

Du wolltest ja unbedingt den 2. kleinen Teich in Trichterform.
Wird sowieso ein Faltenparadies.
Die kann man aber mit EPDM Kleber aus der Kartusche oder Klebeband verkleben.
Oder mit Sikaflex 221 fixieren...
Vorher immer reinigen und anlösen.


----------



## dpoessl (22. Apr. 2016)

Musste gestern die Folie wieder rausnehmen weil ich das sch*** Wasser nicht gestoppt bekomme 

 

Habt ihr eine Idee für mich?

Das Wasser steht vorne am BA innerhalb von paar Sekunden immer wieder auf dem BA sodass ich den nicht säubern kann bzw. mit Innotec versehen kann...

Die vordere Hälfte geht da ich dort ja betoniert habe...Nur am BA Ausgang ist ja nur Sand drunter und dieser hält das Wasser nicht ab 

Ich nutze ja dieses Dichtmittel

* defekter Link entfernt *

Theoretisch müsste es ja auch unter Wasser kleben?!

*Also Einfach eine fette Wurst auf den BA und dann Folie drauf? Auch wenn Wasser auf der Hälfte des BAs steht? Kann den BA damit ja auch nicht wirklich mit PVC Reiniger säubern  *


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Idee für mich?


z.B. mit einem _Nass_-/_Trockensauger _versuchen das Wasser zumindest beim Reinigen und Kleber auftragen wegzusaugen.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2016)

Trockeneres Wetter abwarten...
Neben dem Teichloch ein etwas tieferes Buddeln und abpumpen

Schlauch (alten Gartenschlauch) unter dem Vließ irgendwo neben den BA verlegen.
BA und Folie trocknen.
Am Schlauchund mit Nassstaubsauger oder selbstansaugender Pumpe absaugen.

Dichtmittel auf feuchten Untergrund ist kontraproduktiv.


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem Loch 50 cm neben dem BA, mit einem glochtem Eimer und einer Schmutzwasserpumpe.  Dann Vlies und Folie  rein und den BA verkleben. Nach 24 besser 48 h die Folie umschlagen so das man Pumpe und Eimer entfernen kann. Das Loch auffüllen und gut verdichten.  Folie ordentlich auslegen und Wasser march


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2016)

So habe heute mal den LH gebaut   

Replika von Thorstens LH   Danke nochmal an die tolle Bauanleitung.


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2016)

schaut gut aus 
aber noch ne Frage: sind das Edelstahl- oder nur einfache Möbelwinkel ? - nur so, zwecks der Haltbarkeit unter Wasser


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2016)

Habe alles mit A2 Edelstahl gebaut...Winkel, Muttern, Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben


----------



## dpoessl (26. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

diese Woche kommt mein TF  

Laut Verkäufer muss er 19cm über OK Wasserlinie installiert sein. 

Nun meine Frage an euch: 

Wie genau muss das sein? Also kommt es da auf jeden Zentimeter an? Ich frage deshalb, da der Wasserpegel ja doch immer um die 2-3 Zentimeter variiert. Oder muss ich dann bei dem System penibel darauf achten, dass der Wasserstand immer gleich ist?


----------



## Mushi (26. Apr. 2016)

Der Pegel wird durch eine automatische Wassernachfüllung gehalten, die Du umbedingt installieren solltest. Darauf weisst der Verkäufer normalerweise hin!

Sobald Du den Luftheber startest, fallen die Wasserstände etwas. Auf einen Zentimeter kommt es nicht an.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## dpoessl (26. Apr. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Der Pegel wird durch eine automatische Wassernachfüllung gehalten, die Du umbedingt installieren solltest. Darauf weisst der Verkäufer normalerweise hin!
> 
> Sobald Du den Luftheber startest, fallen die Wasserstände etwas. Auf einen Zentimeter kommt es nicht an.
> 
> ...



OK dann werde ich das noch installieren. Ist kein Problem, da ich bereits Magnetventile in der Gartenbewässerung verbaut habe.


----------



## dpoessl (27. Apr. 2016)

Kurze Frage nochmals zu dem 500er Schacht. 

Er soll ja 3,10 Meter bis OK Wasser sein. 

Das bedeutet ich kann ihn genau 3,10 Meter lang machen, richtig? 

Oder soll er lieber 10-20 Zentimeter über OK Wasserlinie sein, falls doch mal die Pumpe ausfällt? 

Den 200er Ausgang würde ich dann genau bei OK Wasserlinie einsetzen. Also Oberkante 200er Rohr = OK Wasser.

Frage deshalb weil ich gerne das eine 2m lange 500er Rohr dann entsprechend kürze möchte, sodass ich den Rest für den Schmutzwasserbehälter nutzen kann.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Er soll ja 3,10 Meter bis OK Wasser sein.



d.h. 310cm unter der Wasseroberfläche & *0*cm über der Wasseroberfläche, 
du willst wohl später oben einen Überlaufverhinderungsrand ankleben


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Apr. 2016)

Ich würde alle Behälter im filterkeller immer mind. 1cm höher machen, als den Teichrand..
Starkregen, Überlauf voll....

Dein TF ist doch 19cm über OK Wasserlinie.
Baue alle anderen Behälter OK auch auf der Linie OK TF oder OK Filterkellerkante.

Pumpenschacht für Abwasser kann auch eine der Plastiktonnen für Tierfutter etc. sein...sind aus PE.


----------



## dpoessl (27. Apr. 2016)

edit


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

mach das ding länger wie 310cm, sonst läuft dir die brühe ständig in den FK


----------



## dpoessl (27. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich würde alle Behälter im filterkeller immer mind. 1cm höher machen, als den Teichrand..
> Starkregen, Überlauf voll....
> 
> Dein TF ist doch 19cm über OK Wasserlinie.
> ...



OK also Einlaufkammer, LH-Schacht und Bio-/ Rückllaufkammer alle auf dem Niveau vom Trommelfilter. Mithin also 19cm über OK Wasserlinie.

Danke Thorsten.





mitch schrieb:


> mach das ding länger wie 310cm, sonst läuft dir die brühe ständig in den FK




geht klar. wird gemacht


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Apr. 2016)

Richtig.
Alles auf OK TF und Ruhe.

LH Auslaufrohr mind. mit OK auf OK Teichwasser.
Hauptsache nicht über OK Teichwasser.

Bisschen tiefer - 2...5cm geht auch.


----------



## dpoessl (27. Apr. 2016)

Und noch eine Frage: 

Habe den BA im Zusatzteich drin und auch dicht bekommen    

Nun meine Frage: Wird das Rohr für den Deckel des BA in den BA geklebt oder reicht es wenn Deckel und Rohr nur im BA stecken?


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2016)

Eigentlich nur stecken damit man evtl bei einer Verstopfung den Deckel abnehmen kann.


----------



## dpoessl (27. Apr. 2016)

Also maximal Deckel mit dem Rohr verkleben? Oder lieber alles nur stecken?


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Apr. 2016)

Nur Stecken.Nicht kleben. Du musst da ggf. mal ran.....

Bohre in das Rohr so 5cm über dem unteren Ende ein kleines 3mm Loch....somit kann man es leichter in BA und Deckel einschieben.
Ansonsten kann es sich wie eine Luftpumpe schlecht ineinanderschieben lassen, wegen der komprimierten Luft...

Rohr in den Deckel stecken und alles in den BA rein.
Kleinsten Abstand messen zm Boden, und Rohr so kürzen, dass der Deckel ca. 2cm über dem Boden ist.

Man könnte auch noch dem Deckel mittig 2..3 kleine Löcher 3mm verpassen.
Dann kann Luft/ Gase entweichen, die sich bilden können....

----------
Wo sind die Zusatzteich- Faltenbilder??

Rücklauf und Skimmerflansche schon eingedichtet?
Für Rückläufe kurze Rohrstücken nach der Folie in den Flansch drin?
Für Skimmer Bogen 45° nach oben in den Flansch eingeklebt?

Ich vermute, Du wirst die Kreisströmung entgegen des Uhrzeigersinns drehen lassen, weil der Skimmer ja rechts auf Höhe der Rückläufe ankommt...


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

wenn du eine Taucherausrüstung hast - dann könntest du kleben - ansonsten nur alles stecken

am Deckel ist es sinnvoll ein kleines Loch reinzubohen (Luf kann nach oben entweichen) und eine Drahtschlaufe  fest machen.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

Thorsten,


----------



## dpoessl (27. Apr. 2016)

So hier die ersten Bilder vom Zusatzteich inkl. Falten (noch)

Wie ihr hier sehen könnt, hat ständig das blöde Grundwasser gedrückt 

 

Deswegen hab ich die Folie nochmals halbseitig umgeschlagen und abgepumpt

 

Folie drin und Wasser marsch, sodass das Grundwasser nicht mehr die Folie über den BA drücken kann...

Nach dem Dichtheitstest werd ich das Wasser nochmals abpumpen und den Deckel auf den BA stecken (inkl. 3x 3mm Löcher) und versuchen die kleinen Falten zu zwei drei großen Falten zu minimieren und zu verkleben...Danach lass ich dann wieder Wasser rein...

Habe heute den mittleren Flansch eingeklebt...

Morgen folgen die beiden äußeren...

Bin zufrieden  




EDIT: Habe natürlich die Folie und den BA von Lehm gereinigt bevor ich das Wasser reingelassen habe 


EDIT 2:

habe den Tipp von Thorsten umgesetzt und eine dünne Schicht Beton in die beiden Kammern...So ist das Verlegen der Folie und Eindichten der Flansche einfacher


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

kurze Frage an die Koi Spezis: 

Soll ich den Zusatzteich zur Zwischenhälterung mit frischem Wasser oder dem Wasser aus dem Teich füllen? 

Oder 50:50 ? 

Danke Jungs


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Wasserwerte des alten passen dann das, sonst geht auch die Temperatur runter. Aber zuvor erst einmal mit frischem Wasser füllen und das wieder abpumpen! 1 Tag stehen lassen und dann weg damit. Damit spülst du den Druck frei und die schmierschicht von der Folie raus.


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2016)

Soooooo...Nach einem weiteren Tag im LH-Schacht ist er nun endlich fertig...

Er war leider nicht breit genug für das 500er KG Rohr  

Aber jetzt ist das Rohr samt Stopfen versenkt und gefüllt, sodass das Grundwasser mir das Teil nicht wieder hochdrückt  

Bilder folgen morgen


----------



## dpoessl (2. Mai 2016)

So  hier nun das Bild...werde dann später den Rest um das Rohr mit Beton anfüllen.

Dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2016)

hi, da kommt aber noch ein Stück rohr auf den LH ? ist das ein DN400?



dpoessl schrieb:


> Er war leider nicht breit genug für das 500er KG Rohr


doch ned so einfach so ein Löchlein zu graben,  egal hauptsache das Rohr ist im Schacht


----------



## dpoessl (2. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> hi, da kommt aber noch ein Stück rohr auf den LH ? ist das ein DN400?
> 
> 
> doch ned so einfach so ein Löchlein zu graben,  egal hauptsache das Rohr ist im Schacht



Ja es kommt doch das zweite Rohr drauf.

Bin jetzt mit Stopfen+Deckel bei 2,30 Meter. 

Es kommen also noch ca. 1m Rohr drauf. 

Es ist ein 500er KG Rohr und war echt sau schwer in das Loch zu hieven


----------



## dpoessl (2. Mai 2016)

Damit habe ich getestet, ob der Schacht vom Durchmesser passt  

 

Und hier ein Bild von heute Abend  

 

Morgen kürze ich das zweite Rohr und stecke es testweise ohne Dichtung auf das andere...Dann kann ich den 200er Ausgang anzeichnen und reinschneiden...

Es wird langsam


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2016)

Ich bin gespannt wie das mit der Folie im filter bei den zuläufen und rückläufen wird. Bestimmt sau das gefrickel. Und aus dem Schacht kannst du jetzt auch baikonur-2 machen. Hoffentlich muss der nie wieder raus. Aber ich finde du bekommst das alles echt gut hin bisher.


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön,

ist eigentlich ein Pumpenschacht geplant, für ne Tauchpumpe, oder liegt Dein Abwasser tief genug , das es so abläuft...?

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

In der Ecke des Filterkellers ist ein zweiter Schacht.

Auch ein 500er. Dort fließt das Schmutzwasser aus dem TF rein und von dort Pumpe ich es in die Kanalisation bzw in den Garten.


----------



## Teicholm (3. Mai 2016)

mit wieviel Schmutzwasser von dem TF rechnest du so am Tag im Ø?
Hat dir der Hersteller hierzu Angaben gemacht - so bei mittlerem Verschmutzungsgrad"
Ich frag das, weil ich selbst auch einen Schacht eingebaut habe. Der fasst aber "nur" 90 Liter.
Bei dir wird es wohl etwas mehr sein....?


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

Theoretisch wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, so komme ich bei einem 500er KG Rohr mit einer Länge von einem Meter auf 

245 Liter.

Das müsste reichen. 

Wieviel Abwasser der TF allerdings produziert weiß ich nicht


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> In der Ecke des Filterkellers ist ein zweiter Schacht.
> 
> Auch ein 500er. Dort fließt das Schmutzwasser aus dem TF rein und von dort Pumpe ich es in die Kanalisation bzw in den Garten.



wie tief ist der Schacht? ich hoffe nicht zu tief.... überlege es dort versickern zu lassen und nur die groben Schmutzstoffe manuell herauszuholen. Ich habe die von dir geplante Konstellation, Fass mit Schmutzwasserpumpe, diese kommt bei Fadenalgen massiv an ihre Grenzen, sehr massiv.

Zum Glück habe ich die Fadenalgen nur sehr wenige Wochen im Jahr und es spielt sich irgendwann wieder ein.


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> wie tief ist der Schacht? ich hoffe nicht zu tief.... überlege es dort versickern zu lassen und nur die groben Schmutzstoffe manuell herauszuholen. Ich habe die von dir geplante Konstellation, Fass mit Schmutzwasserpumpe, diese kommt bei Fadenalgen massiv an ihre Grenzen, sehr massiv.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich die Fadenalgen nur sehr wenige Wochen im Jahr und es spielt sich irgendwann wieder ein.



Mein Problem ist dort der Grundwasserspiegel.

Deshalb muss ich wohl wirklich Pumpen


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist dort der Grundwasserspiegel.
> 
> Deshalb muss ich wohl wirklich Pumpen



wieso, lass es doch versickern und mach es nicht so tief...


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> wieso, lass es doch versickern und mach es nicht so tief...



Der Schacht ist jetzt ca. 50cm tief und jeden Morgen steht Wasser drin...

Durch den Lehmboden versickert das Wasser kaum...


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

ok


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Durch den Lehmboden versickert das Wasser kaum...



Kenn ich, man muß die Schichten durchbrechen, ich hab bei 1,50 ne Tolle Kiessschicht und bei 1,80 ne Tolle Lehmschicht, das das Wasser schön breit und Hochlaufen kann, ums Haus wird laufend mit 2 Pumpen das Drainage / Schichtenwasser  weggepumpt.

Vom Teich weg habe ich ein 100 Rohr bis zum Abwasser gelegt, aus dem Pumpenschacht wird es mit einer Tauchpumpe (fester Schwimmer) aus dem Schacht ins Rohr gelegt.

http://www.amazon.de/Tauchpumpe-Optima-9000l-Förderhöhe-Magnet-Schwimmerschalter/dp/B003A6G820

Um das Dicke und die Algen wegzufischen ist ein IKEA Papierkorb verbaut, damit zur Pumpe nur Wasser mit kleinen Schmutzteilen gelangt.
Dieser setzt sich jedoch relativ leicht / schnell zu. Es ist sicher nicht die Endlösung....

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> Es ist sicher nicht die Endlösung....



möglicherweise sowas: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Trad4U+Hebeanlage


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

@mitch 
hatte ich auch schon im Auge,
was ist im Winter ?
was mit dem Wasser welches so in den Schacht gelangt?
und ich bräuchte ein Stück durchsichtiges Rohr, ich lass immer solange ablaufen, bis es klar wird ?
Ein undichter oder nicht richtig geschlossener Schieber würde auch nicht mehr auffallen !!

Endlösung war auf den Papierkorb bezogen, mir schwebt da ein maßgefertigter Edelstahlkorb mit senkrechten Schlitzen und Griff zum hochziehen vor....

Gruß S, Hammer


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> möglicherweise sowas: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Trad4U+Hebeanlage



ich denke mal das die hebeanlagen an den fadenalgen verlieren werden. ich habe diese pumpe:
http://duggmbh.de/de/Wassertechnik/...FEKA-600-M-A-Schmutwasserpumpe-15000-l/h745-m


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

Auch ganz nett,

hat die Messer drin ??  Klappt das mit dem Schwimmerschalter ?

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

ich habe die mit einem separaten schwimmerschalter.... das klappt dann super. nur sand mag die gar nicht, der größte teil der algen geht raus, auch ohne Messer. nur 1x zu dann zu. die optima war bei mir jeden tag zu.


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

So ich war fleißig  er 

Habe zunächst das Rohr gekürzt und der LH-Schacht hat nun die finale Länge --> 3,30 Meter (davon 20 cm über OK Wasser) 

  

  



Und mit dem Rest des Rohres habe ich den Schmutzwasserbehälter gebaut


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

20 cm OK Teich ist sehr großzügig, OK Teich hätte gereicht.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> 20 cm OK Teich ist sehr großzügig


wenn mal Hochwasser ist, ist das nie verkehrt 20cm mehr zu haben.


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Der war gut. Dann die 20 cm auch im Teich erhöhen.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

20cm = x Liter mehr im Teich, unser guter dpoessl baut halt vor


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Mitch, für Hochwasser bringt der 20 cm überhöhte Schacht nichts, da das Wasser vorher im Teich überläuft.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

das kommt auf die Höhe des Teichrandes an


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Auf die Höhe der Teichabdichtung und das entspricht dem maximalen Wasserstand im Teich. Sicherlich hat er mitgedacht und einen Überlauf eingeplant.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

du meinst also: der Teich ist immer voll bis zum Rand


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Unbedingt! Ansonsten macht sowohl ein EBF/TF als auch ein Luftheber nur eingeschränkt Sinn.


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

Ist ja auch Wurst  Hatte ja eh das 2m lange 500er KG Rohr da. Und brauchte nur einen Teil für den Schmutzwasserbehälter.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

wie groß darf den die maximale Wasserstands Differenz beim EBF/TF überhaupt sein? oder wird immer automatisch auf Maximum nachgefüllt


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> wie groß darf den die maximale Wasserstands Differenz beim EBF/TF überhaupt sein? oder wird immer automatisch auf Maximum nachgefüllt



Laut der Anleitung zum TF darf der Wasserpegel um 1cm variieren. 

Habe einen Überlauf am Teich. Und ansonsten würde ich das Wasser dann immer automatisch auffüllen (lassen)


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Der Pegel wird mit einer automatischen Wassernachfüllung konstant gehalten. Je nach Nachfüllvariante sind das wenige cm oder sogar nur mm, je weniger umso besser. Ansonsten  spült der Filter zu oft und der LH läuft nicht am Optimum.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

1cm ist nicht sehr viel


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Der Filter läuft auch noch wenn 3 cm fehlen. Aber es ist doch in unserem LH-Sinn, dass der Pegel konstant bleibt.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Mai 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass viel Steuerungen mit einfachen Schaltern etc... auf einen konstanten Pegel angewiesen sind.
Eigentlich wird bei einfachen Geschichten die Steuerung über einen Schalter in der Klarwasser-  Kammer aktiviert.
Sinkt dort der Wasserstand durch das verschmutzte Sieb (z.B. bei 5cm) wird die Spülung ausgelöst.

Sinkt der Teichwasserstand durch "Verdunstung" und Spülwasserverbrauch um 5cm...geht der TF auf Dauerspülen.
Das gute ist---der LH kann ruhig "trocken laufen"....und wird irgendwann bei ca. 50cm Wasserverlust einbrechen....und vor sich hinblubbern..

Abhilfe wär da eine Steuerung, die unabhängig vom Teichwasserstand den reinen Differenzdruck Klar- Schmutzwasserkammer misst.
Und da kenne ich nur die gewerblichen Steurungs-Varianten mit zwei Ultraschallsensoren (Entfernung wird analog gemessen und in der SPS verrechnet) oder einem empfindlichen Drucksensor.

Wer das nicht hat- Wasserspiegel nachfüllen...konstant halten.....

1cm geht bei mit mit leichten Wind am Tag weg- ca 1m³....


----------



## Mushi (3. Mai 2016)

Selbst die Leveldifferenzsteuerung versucht im Grunde nur die Kompensation des eigentlichen Problems. Der Filter hat durch geringeren Wasserstand weniger Filterfläche und arbeitet deshalb nicht am optimalen Betriebspunkt. Oder umgekehrt gesehen, wenn der Wasserstand konstant bleibt, brauche ich keine Leveldifferenzsteuerung. Deshalb automatisch Wasser nachfüllen lassen und gut ist's.


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Selbst die Leveldifferenzsteuerung versucht im Grunde nur die Kompensation des eigentlichen Problems. Der Filter hat durch geringeren Wasserstand weniger Filterfläche und arbeitet deshalb nicht am optimalen Betriebspunkt. Oder umgekehrt gesehen, wenn der Wasserstand konstant bleibt, brauche ich keine Leveldifferenzsteuerung. Deshalb automatisch Wasser nachfüllen lassen und gut ist's.



Wie gesagt...Das ist der Plan 

Morgen werde ich das "Fundament" für den TF in den Filterkeller bauen. Er muss ja bisschen hoch...

Dann weiß ich auch in welcher Höhe die Ausgänge aus der Einlaufkammer kommen und kann diese fertig mauern.




EDIT:

Würde aus Kostengründen die Kammern mit 0,5mm PVC Folie machen wollen. Spricht was dagegen? Also gegen PVC und für EPDM? Denke mal, dass es in den Kammern egal ist, oder?

Die bspw. 

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/PVC-Teichfolie-0-5-mm-4-x-6-m-schwarz/8690162/artikel.html

Könnte ich auch direkt abholen


----------



## tosa (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn du sie faltenfrei hineingelegt bekommst, ansonsten baust du dir da ne richtige Zeitbombe!


----------



## dpoessl (3. Mai 2016)

Naja...Das Problem habe ich aber ja mit jeder Folie  

Was meinst mit Zeitbombe? Gammelecken?


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

Gammelecken richtig, und die noch im filterbereich! Hast dunkelnden Dachdecker in deiner Nähe?


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Schon mal an Dichtschlämme gedacht?


----------



## dpoessl (4. Mai 2016)

Kann ich denn die Dichtschlämme nehmen obwohl ich PVC Flansche schon einbetoniert habe???


Edit: würde die nehmen.

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Bostik-W-261-Dichtungschlaemme-25-kg/7488968/artikel.html

So könnte ich den 200er Flansch zurückgeben und das Rohr vom LH direkt in die Kammer legen und Eindichten.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. Ich kenne nur eine Dichtschlämme, bei der ich live gesehen habe das sie funktioniert.
Wichtig aus meiner Sicht ist, dass es eine flexible Schlämme ist, die ähnlich wie eine feste Gummischicht wird.
Mit dem mir bekannten Produkt konnte man Bodenabläufe, KG-Rohre und ein Sichtfenster mit eindichten. 
Das Zeug scheint fast überall drauf zu haften. Ob andere Marken/Produkte der Reihe Dichtschlämme das können, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Mushi (4. Mai 2016)

Wenn Dichtschlämme, dann immer flexible. Ansonsten reisst es bei einem kleinen Riss in der Mauer zu schnell. Die Gezeigte ich flexibel.


----------



## tosa (4. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Kann ich denn die Dichtschlämme nehmen obwohl ich PVC Flansche schon einbetoniert habe???
> 
> 
> Edit: würde die nehmen.
> ...



Rufe doch mal einen Dachdecker an, so viel wird das nicht kosten und ist dann auch vernünftig gemacht....


----------



## dpoessl (4. Mai 2016)

Werde ich machen Torsten...


Aber nochmal zum Thema Dichtschlämme: 

Müsste ich vorher die Schalsteine verputzen oder würde es reichen, wenn ich die Fugen verspachtel?


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Fugen verspachteln reicht. Aber je glatter desto besser.


----------



## dpoessl (4. Mai 2016)

Dichtschlämme hätte wohl auch zusammen mit dem Silolack den Vorteil, dass ich keine Probleme mit der UVC bekomme...

Also wird es wohl diese Lösung werden...

Ist auch preislich iO


----------



## Teich4You (5. Mai 2016)

Den silolack würde ich weglassen. Der bringt aus meiner Sicht keine Vorteile. Sollte doch mal etwas undicht werden, kannst du bei Dichtschlämme only einfach Wasser ablassen und nochmals drüber streichen.


----------



## Mushi (5. Mai 2016)

Silolack auf die Dichtschlämme ist Quatsch.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

Ok Danke Jungs  

Habe jetzt zwei (so denke ich ordentliche) flexible Schlämmen gefunden: 

1. * defekter Link entfernt *

2. * defekter Link entfernt *


Welche würdet ihr nehmen? Ist es egal? Sind beide geeignet?


----------



## Mushi (5. Mai 2016)

Mein Fliesenleger arbeitet mit PCI Dichtschlämme und der nimmt bestimmt nichts Schlechtes.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

Ok...

Da gibt es zwei verschiedene...

1.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-85-kg-PCI-...830635?hash=item53de0f4e6b:g:XbIAAOSwo0JWHKd0


2.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PCI-Seccoral...295891?hash=item338be3d353:g:XcsAAOSwDN1UMVvQ


Ich glaub aber bei PCI muss ich vorher die Kammern verputzen


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2016)

Das wirst du bei Schlämme immer!


----------



## Mushi (5. Mai 2016)

Sicherlich brauchst Du eine glatte Oberfläche, also verputzen.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

ohje  Ob ich das schaffe...Hab noch nie wirklich eine Fassade o.ä. verputzt...

Kann ich die Schalsteine einfach damit 

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Moertel-Baumit-Putzmoertel-25-kg/7798652/artikel.html

verputzen? Muss Gewebe drunter?


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Mai 2016)

Dichtschlämme und co. fällt bei Dir aus.....weil DeineKammerwände u d Boden teilweise keine Verbindungseisen zueinander haben.....

Silolack ist die Pestilenz mit viel Risiko.....und wenn das Schmierzeugs erst auf den Wänden ist....und Blasen geworfen hat....wer so etwas empfiehlt,  hat sich nicht ausreichend durch die Forenwelt gewühlt....

Irgendwann am Anfang wolltest Du die Kammern mit GFK......
Dafür hättest Du keine Flansche benötigt. ...

Ein wenig die Kanten der Schalsteine verspachteln....GFK rauf und fertig.

Alternativ natürlich eine vernünftige Folie ohne Falten....pehd...auch dafür wären keine Flansche notwendig gewesen.....


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dichtschlämme und co. fällt bei Dir aus.....weil DeineKammerwände u d Boden teilweise keine Verbindungseisen zueinander haben.....
> 
> Silolack ist die Pestilenz mit viel Risiko.....und wenn das Schmierzeugs erst auf den Wänden ist....und Blasen geworfen hat....wer so etwas empfiehlt,  hat sich nicht ausreichend durch die Forenwelt gewühlt....
> 
> ...



 ok...dann verwerfe ich das auch wieder....

Habe mal in den Foren nach einem Folienleger gefragt...Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand...

GFK trau ich mir bei der Fläche nicht zu...


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2016)

...wenn Spachteln, glatt putzen, Dichtschlämme, Gfk und so weiter für Dich so nichts ist, dann...

... den Filterkeller einfach mit Folie auskleiden. Selbst die Baumarktfolien reichen dafür. Nicht gerade die dünne Folie, aber mind. 1 mm Folie faltenfrei eingeklebt wäre doch das Einfachste und Sinnvollste. Die Teichfolie kannst Du sicherlich auch selbst faltenfrei verlegen & verkleben. Und wenn Du die Teichfolie generell von einer Fachfirma faltenfrei verlegen lässt - was ich auch Jedem unbedingt empfehlen würde -, dann verlegen die sicherlich auch schnell die paar QM in deinem Filterkeller. So viel teurer ist das am Ende nun auch nicht.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

Teichfolie im HT und ZT ist ja bereits fertig...

Es fehlt nur noch die Abdichtung der beiden Kammern...


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2016)

Dann mach es doch alleine. Die Folie für den Filterkeller zu verkleben ist nicht so das Problem, da muss es auch nicht schick aussehen - nur dicht muss es am Ende sein. Nimm Dir einfach mal ein paar Folienreste oder hole Dir ein kleines Stück von der späteren Baumarktfolie und probiere Dich beim Kleben einfach mal im Trockenen aus. Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber nach ein paar Versuchen sollte das zu packen sein.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

Und da reicht die 1mm PVC Baumarktfolie? Die verklebe ich mit Innotec?


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2016)

Ich habe bei mir 1 mm Folie genommen, alle Becken sind nicht tiefer als 1 m, an die Schaltsteinwand etwas Dämmung, dann ein wenig Vlies drauf und die Folie. Die Folie wird vernünftig mit PVC-Folienkleber (wir hatten den von O**e) gemacht, das sauber nach Anleitung und später haben wir zur Sicherheit nur die Ecken nochmal mit Dichtmittel (nicht nur Innotec, da gibt's auch noch anderes Zeugs, was genauso gut geht) abgezogen. Wir haben die Schnittbereiche immer direkt in den Ecken gemacht. Die unteren Folie haben wir gute 10 cm überlappen lassen, so dass ausreichend Klebefläche vorhanden ist.

Probiere es trocken einfach mal aus und wenn es funktioniert, machst Du das alleine - wenn nicht, dann musst Du wohl etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und dir ein Folienleger kommen lassen. Frag doch mal bei einem Dachdecker im Ort oder in der Nähe nach? Die kleben / verschweißen eigentlich auch gelegentlich Folien.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Mai 2016)

Du merkst schon, bei 10 Leuten bekommst du 9 Aussagen. 

Ich bleibe dabei. Wenn du die dicken Löcher und Fugen verspachtelst, so das es einigermaßen eben ist, kannst du auch Dichtschlämme drauf machen. Verputzen brauchst du nicht.


----------



## wander-falke (5. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Du merkst schon, bei 10 Leuten bekommst du 9 Aussagen.


10 Meinungen bei 11 = vielleicht GFK?

_*duckundwech*_




_


dpoessl schrieb:



			GFK trau ich mir bei der Fläche nicht zu...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

__is aber easy......, also leichter als behauptet wird_


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2016)

Wenn du mit Dichtschlämme unbedingt arbeiten möchtest, wozu ich dir nicht raten mag, da diese Produkte alle nicht Druckwasser fest sind. Zumindest nicht bei deinem Einsatzzweck. Dann musst du auch Ikselbänder und für die Flansche Gummimanschetten nehmen. Vom Arbeitsaufwand und Preis bist du mit der Folienlösung selbst wenn du sie nach 10 Jahren neu machen müsstest preiswerter.
Selbst die Geschichte mit der Dichtschlämme wird nicht länger halten, da wie schon von einigen bemerkt die Wände nicht miteinander Verzahnt sind und es zu setzungen kommt.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Mai 2016)

Die Wahle der Abdichtung hängt also immer von den jeweiligen Untergrundverhältnissen ab.
Und da wurd hier (trotz Hinweisen ein paar Eisen an den Wandstößen einzubohren und den Beton dort auch durch Flexen der Schalsteine ums Eck laufen zu lassen...) nicht stabil genug gearbeitet.
Und so kann es zu Rissen kommen, denen eine Dichtschlämme nicht gewachsen ist.

Deswegen lass Dir hier nix erzählen von wegen Dichtschlämme oder Silolack...Arbeitsaufwand, MAterialkosten und Restrisiko......

Epox könnte halten und ist von der Verarbeitung wie tapezieren.

Ein faltenfrei Folie wäre aber hier jetzt sicherer....
PVC (PVC Kleber) und EPDM (Butylkautschukklebebänder)  kannst Du selber verkleben an den Ecken.
Es gibt für PVC auch vorgefertigte Innenecken....

PEHD wäre super....und Du kannst den 200er Flansch wieder weggeben, wenn Dir jemand dort ein Stück200er PEHD einschweißt.
Verbindung vom LH Schacht an das eingeschweißte PEHD eine 200er Flexmuffe.
Aber dafür bnötigst Du einen Folienschweißer mit Extruder aus Chemnitz..oder Umgebung.
Musst Du suchen: Kunststofftechnik Chemnitz, Abdichtung nach WHG Chemnitz etc....

Hole die Folie nicht aus dem Baumarkt, sondern von der Industrie: geplan.de


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

Alles klar Jungs...Vielen Dank für eure Ausführungen...

Dann wird es jetzt die Selbstbaufolielösung werden...Habe ja den 200er Flansch noch hier liegen


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Mai 2016)

Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie du.
Keine eigenen Erfahrungen und sowas umgesetzt schon gar nicht.
Ich habe mich dann für die Epoxid-Lösung entschieden.
Ging einfacher als gedacht und der Pumpenkeller ist damit robust fertiggestellt.
Bilder dazu findest du in meiner Baudoku.
Ich würde es wieder so machen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (5. Mai 2016)

1. Ist es denn möglich GFK trotz der PVC Flansche zu nehmen? Habe ja in der Einlaufkammer und Rücklaufkammer die Flansche im Beton. 

2. Muss ich für GFK die Steine komplett sauber verputzen? 

3. Stimmt die Materialliste für einen Quadratmeter? 

-  0,25 g / m2 G4 Haft- & Sperrgrund

-  2 m2 Glasfasermatte 450 g/m2

-  2,4 kg Polyesterharz 140.10 für das Laminat

-  0,5 - 0,7 kg Topcoat (Versiegelung) als Schlussanstrich

Geht natürlich insbesondere an Carlo und Thorsten. Danke


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2016)

Und die atemschutzmaske musst du dazu addieren....

Das andere wissen die anderen mit Sicherheit besser


----------



## Küstensegler (6. Mai 2016)

Moin,

meine Antwort natürlich ohne Gewähr, da ich ja auch kein Profi bin:



dpoessl schrieb:


> 1. Ist es denn möglich GFK trotz der PVC Flansche zu nehmen? Habe ja in der Einlaufkammer und Rücklaufkammer die Flansche im Beton.


Das sollte gehen. Das PVC muss du aber ordentlich aufrauhen, da das GFK sonst keine Verbindung eingeht. Meine Anschlüsse sind ja auch PCV
(KG Rohr an den Ein- Ausläufen und auch am LH-Schacht)



dpoessl schrieb:


> 2. Muss ich für GFK die Steine komplett sauber verputzen?


Ich habe die Kammer verputzt. Das geht wirklich einfach. Du solltest auch die Ecken und am Übergang zum Boden eine Fase mit 45° anbringen. Dadurch lassen sich die Ecken besser laminieren. 90° sind schwierig ohne Lufteinschluss zu laminieren. Diese Arbeit kannst du beim verputzen gleich mitmachen.



dpoessl schrieb:


> 3. Stimmt die Materialliste für einen Quadratmeter?


Du nimmst hier Polyesterharz. Ich habe wegen der von Tosa angesprochenen Gesundheitsgefährdung beim Verarbeiten Epoxid genommen.
Für meine ca. 8qm habe ich folgende Materialien benötigt:

Verarbeitungs Starter-Set (Lösungsmittel, Rollen,Rühraufsatz etc)
(Hätte man sich sparen können, da ich einige Dinge schon hatte)
2,54 kg T4-120 Epoxid Grundierung farblos
SET Epoxid 10,5 kg Laminierharz u. 10 m² Glasermatte mit 300 g/m
20 m² Glasmatte Glasfasermatte GFK 300 g/m² pulvergebunden
3 kg L5 Epoxidharz Laminierharz für Glasfaserlaminate farblos

EP 1,6 kg Top Coat türkisblau aus Epoxidharz inkl. HärterEP 1,6 kg Top Coat türkisblau aus Epoxidharz inkl. Härter
*Wichtig ist wie von Torsten angesprochen Schutzkleidung*

Ganzkörperanzug (oder alte Arbeitsklamotten, die anschließend in den Müll wandern)
*Schutzbrille !!*
Einweghandschuhe
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## supmo1969 (6. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,
Epoxy ist für mich die bessere Wahl, auch wenn es was teurer ist, aber weniger Verbrauch.  Auch dabei  den Atemschutz, Körperschutz nicht vergessen. Epoxy kann zu starker Allergie führen.
Gruß Guido


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> ... auch die Ecken und am Übergang zum Boden eine Fase mit 45° anbringen


das geht am einfachsten mit einer leeren Flasche Bier


----------



## Mushi (6. Mai 2016)

Also erstmal was trinken, das fängt ja gut an.


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2016)

eine leere Flasche liegt leichter in der Hand, da geht die Arbeit besser vonstatten


----------



## dpoessl (6. Mai 2016)

OK...Danke Jungs...

Dann werde ich jetzt:

1. Die Kammern fertig nach oben mauern (jetzt weiß ich ja wie hoch)

2. Die Anschlüsse an den TF

3. Kammern verputzen und die Ecken und Kanten abrunden (mit Bierflasche  )

4. Laminieren



-----------------------------

Kurze Frage an euch:

Habe heute Abend den TF auf mein gemauertes Podest gestellt.


 

 

 


Habe mal zur Probe ein Rohr hingelegt.

Reicht der Abstand von Boden bis Auslauf in der Einlaufkammer? Sind ja nur ca. 10cm.


----------



## tosa (6. Mai 2016)

Ich verstehe noch nicht warum du die Röhre nicht direkt an den TF anschließt...


----------



## dpoessl (7. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich verstehe noch nicht warum du die Röhre nicht direkt an den TF anschließt...



Du meinst ohne Flansch?

Das würde ich dann so machen.

Hatte nur die Flansche schon alle fertig  Und wollte es mal testen...

Durch die geringe Höhe habe ich dann natürlich keine ausreichenden Wasserstand in der Kammer für eine Tauch UVC...

Vorschläge? _Könnte ja bspw. noch eine Reihe legen und dann mit Bögen und Gefälle in den TF gehen. So wäre der Wasserstand eventuell ausreichend für eine Tauch UVC._



*EDIT: Carlo vielen Dank für die Einkaufsliste. *


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2016)

In der Kammer ist doch der gleiche Wasserstand wie im Teich minus ein paar mm bis cm je nach Pumpenleistung


----------



## dpoessl (7. Mai 2016)

Ich habe gedacht, dass der Wasserstand dann nie höher wird, als die Ausläufe zum Trommelfilter.

 Habe ich da einen physikalischen Denkfehler?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2016)

Ja.
Wenn Der Wasserstand die Ausläufe zum TF erreicht, ist etwas fasch gebaut- Saugleitungsengpaß, Pumpleistung zu hoch...
Wird Dir ja nicht passieren!
Hier kannst Du als schlechtes Beispiel meine Pegelunterschiede sehen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...0-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-8

Bei Betrieb mit Thomas 120HN Einlaufkammer TF -7cm und LH Sammelkammer -9cm (also -2,5 cm durch den Widerstand des sauberen Siebes und der Verbindung TF- LH Sammelkammer).
Die -7cm vom Teich zur TF Einlaufkammer entstehen durch Saugrohrleitungsengpässe....was Dir ja nicht passieren wird.

Dazu kommt bei mir die 6cm Überstauung der Biokammer, was bei Dir auch weniger wird, weil Du auch dort besser planen und bauen kannst (eine Rückleitung mehr zum Teich als Saugleitungen...)
Mir fehlt da auch eine Rückleitung, was ich nicht mehr nachholen kann.

LEtztendlich funktioniert es bei mir immernoch kostengünstiger in Bau, Ausfallsicherheit, Unterhaltung und Verschleiß als mit Motorpumpen...aber es wurmt mich trotzdem ein wenig nicht das Optimum wegen Verrohrungsfehlern erreichen zu können....
Ansonsten könnte ich sicherlich mit der Thomas 80HN bei 65W alleine zufriedenstellend den LH betreiben und nicht mit der 120er bei 119W.
Jammern auf hohen Niveau.


Pumpe/LH aus, Wasserstand gleich.
Pumpe/LH an- sinkt der Wasserstand je nach den hydraulischen Widerständen der Saugleitungen und Verbindungsrohre von Kammer zu Kammer bis zur Pumpenkammer/LH Kammer/ letzte KAmmer wo eine Motorpumpe trocken angeflanscht ist   etwas ab...
Die Pumpe/LH erhöht den Wasserstand in der Biokammer (je nach hydraulischen Widerstand der dort abgehenden Rücklaufleitungen).

Bau die Rohre gerade in den TF und verbinde diese am TF mit Flexmuffen.

Wasserstand im TF kurz unter der OK Spülrinne bei Pumpe/LH aus.
Wenn es blubbert, vermutlich in der Sammelkammer 3cm abgesunken und nochmal in TF Einlaufkammer 2....3cm runter, macht insgesamt 6cm unter OK Wasser...nur beispielhaft.

Auf der Einlaufkammerseite kannst Du:
-entweder die Flansche einkleben und dann das GFK auf den Flansch kleben, oder noch extra ein kurzes Stück KG einkleben, was 2cm übersteht...mehr Klebefläche zum ABS Flansch und PVC Rohr....weniger Risiko.
-Das Rohr ohne Flansch mind. 5cm in die Biokammer reinragen lassen und dort mit GFK rauf- es kann sein, dass Du dann mit den Standrohren Probleme bekommst, weil das zum TF abgehende Rohr im Weg ist...

Unten am Boden musst Du sowieso ein kurzes Stück KG einkleben, was ca. 15cm über den Flanschen steht..oben mit Fase....10cm sauber lassen zum aufschieben der Standrohre (abkleben, Vaseline drauf, Tüte rüber)...5cm zum GFK ankleben.

Flanchringe und PVC Rohr anscheifen und mit Aceton/ PVC Reiniger Griffon entfetten- dann Epox rauf.
Du kannst auch in kleinen Glasmatten stücken/ Flicken arbeiten...viel Spaß.
Nimm EpoxHarz!


----------



## dpoessl (7. Mai 2016)

OK Thorsten vielen Dank. 

Dann werde ich die Übergänge von der Einlaufkammer in den Trommelfilter gerade verlaufen lassen.

Spricht was dagegen die schon eingeklebten Flansche mit Rohre zu nutzen? Wäre ja schade drum. 

Du schreibst ja dass das Harz auch auf den Flanschen haftet. 

Ansonsten kann ich auch einfach KG Rohre ohne Flansch einbetonieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du schon die Flansche da hast...wie schon geschrieben....trotzdem ein Stück KG auf der Kammerseite in den Flansch mit PVC Kleber Tangit/Griffon  einkleben und 2..3cm rausragen lassen.
Übergang Rohr Flansch mit Epox und Glasfaserschnipseln eine "Kehle" anspachteln und immer kleine Streifen Matte drüber ringsherum.
Sihst Du ja auch in meinem LH Umbau Tröt.

Dann hast Du mehr Fläche zum GFK aufkleben.
Sauberes Arbeiten vorausgesetzt ist es dann etwas sicherer....immer Gürtel und Hosenträger.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Mai 2016)

So die Geschichte mit Folie und Flanschen in der Einlaufkammer hat sich von alleine erledigt 

 

Die 4 Flansche passen nicht nebeneinander...

Ich muss also zwangsläufig laminieren und das auch ohne Flansche...


EDIT: 

Wie stellt sich eigentlich der TF Hersteller vor die 110er Schmutzwasserleitung anzuschließen? 
Da ist doch gar kein Platz  Siehe Bild


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2016)

Aussen die Flansche lassen und noch ein Stück KG rein.
In der Mitte unten ohne Flansche und KG Rohr so weit es geht überstehen lassen.....
So dass das Standrohr noch reingeht.
....

Trommler...PP...da ist uns ja schon anfangs aufgefallen, dass der Händler unfähig oder wissend war den Ausgang unten DN 200 anzubasteln....zu bestellen...

Der Schmutzwasserausgang nach unten ist schlechter als eingerader Ausgang....schon wegen dem Anschluss an den Kanal...da wird es oft knapp.
Deswegen habe ich meine Rinne selber gebaut...polymare geht auch nach unten weg....

Wenn Du auf den Schmutzwasserausgang ein KG Bogen 87grad direkt aufsteckst....passt dann das Rohr seitlich noch über die Saugleitungen??
Oder ein Flexbogen 87grad...
Guck mal....der andere PP....tolle Rinne mit  geradem Ausgang....
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2016)

mit ein paar 15° / 30° bögen könntest du alle noch schön in eine Reihe bekommen - ist aber auch ein gefrickel beim zusammen stecken


----------



## dpoessl (7. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> mit ein paar 15° / 30° bögen könntest du alle noch schön in eine Reihe bekommen - ist aber auch ein gefrickel beim zusammen stecken



Aber ohne Flansche....

Werde es morgen dann so machen...Dann kann ich endlich die Einlaufkammer fertig betonieren...

Und dann versuch ich morgen gleich die Einlaufkammer zu verputzen...

Meint ihr, dass ich dafür Gewebe benötige oder hält der Putzmörtel auch so auf den rauhen Schalsteinen?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2016)

Mitch...gut gesehen.
Zumindest den ganz rechten Zulauf bekommst Du mit 2 x 45grad Bögen oder 30grad nachunten weggedackelt auf Höhe der mittleren Zuläufe...
Da ist noch genug Platz in der Sammelkammerwand.

Oder Du schickst dem TF Hersteller die Rinne zu und bittest um eine mit geradem Auslauf....


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2016)

normalerweise sollte der Putz auf den Steinen haften, das Gewebe ist ja nur da um einer Rissbildung vorzubeugen,
wie breit ist deine Kammer, wenn es 80cm sind dann gehen auch die 4 Rohre mit Flansch in eine Reihe, einfach mal erst ohne Dichtung stecken und probieren


----------



## dpoessl (7. Mai 2016)

muss ich morgen nochmal in Ruhe schauen, messen und probieren  

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden 

Daaaaaanke


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2016)

hast noch genug winkel da zum Testen? bei uns ist morgen verkaufsoffener Sonntag


----------



## Küstensegler (7. Mai 2016)

Wie ich auf deinen Bildern sehen kann, sind deine Schalungssteine rauh.
Falls der Putz nicht hält, muss du ihn mit der Kelle an die Wand werfen, warten dass die Schicht trocken wird und dann verputzen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (8. Mai 2016)

Was ich am meisten bewundere ist, das du alles so gut nach Anleitung von @ThorstenC bauen kannst.
Und was ich mich am meisten frage ist, was du ohne ihn gemacht hättest.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ja nicht der einzige mit Erfahrungen und hoffentlich richtigen Tips....

Auf alles hört er ja  nicht....siehe die fehlende Verbindung zur fertigen Aussenwand...Flex in die Hand...paar Schlitze rein...paar Moniereise auf 15cm abgelängt....in die Wand gebohrt und Eisen reingeschlagen...

Ausserdem, wenn er fertig ist, braucht ihr anderen Neulingen nur noch den Tröt aufzuzeigen....
Es gibt ja noch andere gute Doku's hier und ein paar kommen noch.....


----------



## dpoessl (8. Mai 2016)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig  Denn die unteren Reihen sind mit den Kammern verbunden  Also alles gut und iO  

Und die oberen werde ich ebenfalls verbinden  Also kann dann halt erst morgen betonieren weil ich noch bisschen flexen muss...

Aber dafür werd ich heute die Zuläufe vom Hauptteich weiter machen (graben und einsanden) Und auch die Rückläufe...So kann ich nämlich schon wieder bisschen die Gräben zuschütten (meine Frau drängelt nämlich schon bisschen)


----------



## dpoessl (8. Mai 2016)

So könnte ich es verrohren...


----------



## Teich4You (8. Mai 2016)

Wartest du jetzt wieder darauf das Thorsten *ja *oder *nein* sagt?


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Mai 2016)

Was soll das gestichel? 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (8. Mai 2016)

Ich denke dass Thorsten und auch viele andere hier einfach viel viel mehr Erfahrung haben beim Teich- und Filterbau und auch aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben...Deshalb frage ich hier lieber 2mal nach bevor ich auch Fehler mache, die mich nachher ärgern...


----------



## BonsaiKoi (8. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,
ich zitiere mal die Überschrift
"Bau eines Lufthebers....brauche Hilfe"
Ich habe bis jetzt alles verfolgt, ich weiss nicht ob ich mich noch an 
einen LH dran traue. Das viele Material die viele Arbeit und die 
kosten. Ich glaub lohnt sich nicht, ich kauf mir doch eine Pumpe.

Bin im Urlaub, da ist mir das so aufgefallen. Ich finde es 
aber super, wie einige so ein Projekt begleiten.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2016)

Technisch wird die Verrohrung schon funktionieren..
Ich pers. würde mit 30 oder 45grad Bögen arbeiten.
Weniger Formstücke......und man kann zwischendurch mal ein gerades Rohr einbasteln und eine Rohrschelle.

Auch das Abwasserrohr gerade und dann mit 45grad Bögen...Schellen an der Wand....

Luftheberbau
......
War doch bis jetzt nur normaler Filter und Teichbauwahnsinn.....
Bis auf den versenkten LH Schacht und damit ist die größte LH Hürde bereits überwunden.
Der Trichter unten ist auch schon fertig.
Eigentlich LH fertig und erledigt.

Kammern verputzen:
Spachteln reicht. ...Fliesenkleber.....Betonspachtel....
Für Kalkputz sind da zu viele Rohrenden und dann die enge Kammer...
Hauptsache einigermaßen ebene Fläche.
Für die Wandkehlen geht eine 3..4cm breite Maurerkelle ...Stecher....gut.

So einen Rohrbogen habe ich auch am Teich....

Wenn nett gefragt wird, antwortet man auch gerne.
Ich habe ja auch mir kostenlos Hilfe und Tips aus Foren geholt.
Ist nur die Retourkutsche.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Mai 2016)

Dachte man soll zwecks Flow eher 15 Grad Bögen nehmen. 

Aber ok. 

Das macht es bisschen einfacher. 

Fotos folgen heute Abend...langsam gehen mir bloß die Bögen aus


----------



## dpoessl (8. Mai 2016)

Konnte leider nur die eine Verrohrung fertig machen, da ich keine 30er Bögen mehr hatte...

  

Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2016)

stell doch mal die 2 "ausgefransten" Schalsteine zur Seite und versuche mit den winkeln die Flansche in eine Reihe zu bekommen

2 schaltafeln nehmen , Durchbrüche anzeichnen, aussägen, Rohre fertigmontieren, mit Beton ausgießen, fertisch - alles klar ?


----------



## dpoessl (9. Mai 2016)

So habe heute die EInlaufkammer fertig betoniert...Inklusive Anschlüsse für die Übergänge zum TF...

Bilder folgen...

--------------------------

Habe auch das 200er Loch für den LH zur Biokammer gesägt...

  

  


Allerdings habe ich in dem 500er KG Rohr leichte Platzprobeme. Bedeutet dass ich keine 2x 45 Grad Bögen nutzen kann, da sonst der LH nicht mittig sitzt...

 

Mit einem 90 Grad Bogen würde es gehen... 

 

Aber auch mit dem 90er Bogen werd ich wohl auf die flexible Muffe verzichten müssen

 


*Kann ich mit dem 90er Bogen ohne flexible Muffe in die Biokammer gehen oder bremst es den Flow zu sehr?  Was wäre dann eure Lösung?*


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2016)

Ohne flexible Muffe und mit 90° ist ok. Der Luftheber wird einfach ohne Dichtung gesteckt und mit einer Schraube gesichert.


----------



## dpoessl (9. Mai 2016)

Alles klar...Dann geht die zurück  Danke dir...


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2016)

Mhhhhhhhm.....

Ich habe auch nur einen 87grad Bogen am LH.

Der Platz reichte bei mir auch nicht mehr ganz...nur 44cm Innenmass der LH Sammelkiste...

Versuche einmal die 45 grad Bögen andersherum, also fachlich richtig in Flussrichtung in den LH Schacht zu bauen....
Erstmal ohne Rohrmuffe reinhalten...
Vielleicht passt es dann.

Wenn nicht...egal.
Aber den Bogen oben andersherum.in eine Muffe Richtung Biokammer...

Sehr schön sauber ausgesägt!
Lochkreissäge DN 200??

Bevor Du das 200er zur Biokammer einklebst- klebe erst den Zulauf vom TF ein.
Stecke also das Oberteil KG 500 noch nicht mit Dichtung zusammen.
So kannst Du Innen schön ringsherum einkleben.


----------



## Mushi (9. Mai 2016)

Man müsste es nachmessen. Ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, daß 90° an dieser Stelle wahrscheinlich sogar besser ist.


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

Vorschlag zum testen: 1. 45° bogen von außen in das 500er einstecken, aber nur bis zur biegung (muffe außen) 2.Bogen innen anstecken, dann das Steigrohr mit flexmuffe ranmachen

Dichtung zwischen 1+2 Bogen weglassen , nur mit Schraube sichern


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2016)

Die Einsteckmuffe ist falsch herum eingebaut. Hätte man eine Einsteckmuffe in Fließrichtung eingebaut, würden 2 x 45° vermutlich reinpassen. Das Loch ist doch sauber und groß genug ausgeschnitten, so dass man zudem mit leichtem Erwärmen der Öffnung, die Steckmuffe bis auf Anschlag hätte einschieben können. Wenn dann die Muffe von innen nach außen durchgesteckt wird, hätte sich außen ein kleine Wulst gebildet, die man schön einkleben und zusätzlich eindichten kann.


----------



## dpoessl (10. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Einsteckmuffe ist falsch herum eingebaut. Hätte man eine Einsteckmuffe in Fließrichtung eingebaut, würden 2 x 45° vermutlich reinpassen. Das Loch ist doch sauber und groß genug ausgeschnitten, so dass man zudem mit leichtem Erwärmen der Öffnung, die Steckmuffe bis auf Anschlag hätte einschieben können. Wenn dann die Muffe von innen nach außen durchgesteckt wird, hätte sich außen ein kleine Wulst gebildet, die man schön einkleben und zusätzlich eindichten kann.




Also so   Geht klar...Dann muss ich zwar nochmal bisschen das Loch größer machen, aber das ist mit der Stichsäge kein Problem. 

Damit hab ich übrigens auch das Loch geschnitten...


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

das rohr zum durchstecken darf dann aber auch ned länger wie 50cm sein, eher 40/45cm - reicht das dann noch aus um sicher in die biokammer zu kommen?

stecke doch mal die 2 45 zusammen, flach auf den Boden legen und mit dem Zollstock mal den Bogenradius messen


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2016)

Das Loch nicht größer machen, sondern die Rohrwand erwärmen. Wenn sie warm - nicht zu heiß - ist, dann die Muffe von innen durchstechen. Die warme Wand ist schön weich und flexibel. Nichts weiter ausschneiden!


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2016)

Es gibt richtige Einsteckmuffen auf dem Baumarkt, die sind nur so breit wie hoch und passen gut rein. Später wird außen einfach nur mit Rohr verlängert.


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

is das spannend (nur zuschauen zu können)  besser als jeder Tatort,


----------



## Teich4You (10. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> is das spannend (nur zuschauen zu können)  besser als jeder Tatort,


Eher schon ne Soap mit einigen Hauptdarstellern.


----------



## BonsaiKoi (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
hier kann man wieder super Tips mitnehmen
und wir sind endlich beim "Bau eines LH......" Super.
ich bin z.Zt. im Urlaub, zu Hause wartet auf mich der Schachtboden mit
Zubehör. Dann geht es zügig daran meinen LH einzubauen.
Ich habe mehrere Varianten gebaut, zum testen, überlege noch 500 Ltr. Behälter
zwischen LH-Schacht und Teich zu setzen um verschiedene Varianten
auslitern zu können. Sobald ich soweit bin, werde ich hier ausführlich berichten.
Müsst euch aber noch 2-3 Wochen gedulden.
Mfg BonsaiKoi


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

BonsaiKoi schrieb:


> Müsst euch aber noch 2-3 Wochen gedulden.


echt so lange 


ne, lass dir zeit dazu. und immer schön Bilder machen und die Messwerte notieren - dann haben alle was davon


----------



## dpoessl (10. Mai 2016)

Meint ihr wirklich dass ich die 1cm starke KG Wand erwärmen kann? Hab keine Heissluftpistole. Müsste es mit dem Föhn probieren. 

Ansonsten würd ich es einfach größer machen und dann entsprechend ein- und umlaminieren.


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Müsste es mit dem Föhn probieren


 
lieber ned  der hat bestimmt nicht die Leistung wie eine Heissluftpistole

hast du es mal probiert wie ich es dir vorgeschlagen hab?


----------



## dpoessl (11. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage zur Vorgehensweise "GFK und KG Rohre" 

Würde jetzt 

1. die Rohre mit 80er Schleifpapier anrauhen 
2. mit PVC Reiniger säubern 
3. kleine Streifen Gewebe schneiden 
4. Rohre zunächst von außen laminieren 
5. 500er KG Rohr abziehen und dann von innen laminieren (so komm ich besser an die innere Unterseite und es tropft nichts in den LH Schacht) 
6. das ganze in zwei Schichten 
7. Topcoat drüber 

Meine Fragen: 

1. Wie lange muss ich zwischen den Schichten warten? 
2. Muss ich vor Topcoat die Fläche schleifen? 




Danke Jungs


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2016)

Alles Gut.
Nach Punkt 2 eine kleine Kehle aus Epox und Glasfaserschnipseln zwischen den Rohren anspachteln....mit dem Pinseln anformen.
Dann ist es einfacher das Gewebe ums Eck zu legen.
Siehe meinen LH Bautröt.

Bei den Temperatuten  wird Epox schnell fest.
Wenn erste Schichten fest sind...nächste drauf.
Du kannst auch gleich mehrere Schichten Matte aufeinander laminieren.

Vor Topcoat anschleifen ist ricbtig.
-------------

Kleine Anmerkung:
Beim nächsten Teich und Filterkeller kann es einfacher sein, für die Standrohr und Biokammer sich Kisten aus GFK zu kaufen....Chemo Behälter...
Dann muss man nur noch die Rohre einkleben...


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2016)

na wie schaut  den nun die "Rohrerei" aus hat alles so geklappt wie du es wolltest - lass mal sehen


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn du das Topcoat innerhalb von 24 Stunden aufbringst brauchst du nicht anschleifen.
Das haben die von Harzspezialisten mir gesagt und so hab ich es auch gemacht.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (11. Mai 2016)

So ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich nicht, aber die 500 Euro Mehrpreis für einen 200er Anschluss waren mir zu fett...

Die 500 resultieren durch den dann nicht mehr kostenlosen Transport und das Setzen des Anschlusses und dem eigentlichen Anschluss  

War übrigens nicht nur bei dem Händler so...

  

 


Hätte jetzt noch einen 6. Ausgang frei...Soll ich den wegen der Bögen mit anschließen? Um vielleicht den Flowverlust zu kompensieren? Oder geht das nicht weil ich nur mit 5 Eingängen in den TF gehe und nicht mit 6 Ausgängen raus kann? 

Ansonsten würde ich jetzt die Rohre alle mit Dichtung versehen und verbinden und dann anfangen zu laminieren. 

Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wirklich wie ich das in dem Filterkeller machen soll...Ist ja kaum Platz...


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht zurückhalten, sorry.
Die 500,- Mehrpreis sind doch Nonsens!!!!
Ich habe selber einen Trommler gekauft vor einigen Wochen und zwar von einem von mir in diesem Thread empfohlenen Hersteller.
Das hat überhaupt nicht mehr gekostet sich den 200er Ausgang machen zu lassen!

Und das du null Platz im Keller hast, das habe ich kommen sehen. Mein lieber Herr Poessel!
Ist ja schön und gut das du immer fragst und es wird auch geholfen, aber man muss sich doch mal selber mit der Materie beschäftigen und etwas voraus denken!

Hau rein, das wird schon alles klappen irgendwie!


----------



## dpoessl (11. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich kann mich einfach nicht zurückhalten, sorry.
> Die 500,- Mehrpreis sind doch Nonsens!!!!
> Ich habe selber einen Trommler gekauft vor einigen Wochen und zwar von einem von mir in diesem Thread empfohlenen Hersteller.
> Das hat überhaupt nicht mehr gekostet sich den 200er Ausgang machen zu lassen!
> ...



Dann Glückwunsch zu deinem PP50 mit 200er Ausgang für das selbe Geld wie ich bezahlt habe 

Verrate uns doch mal den Preis 

*Ironieaus*


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Geld ist bei mir wie Schall und Rauch. Ich höre immer nur das Echo und rieche wie es verbrennt.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2016)

Sieht lustig aus. Wird auch funktionieren.
Und nochmals, für Leute, die nach uns bauen werden und das sehen:
Man legt vor der Bestellung und dem Bezahlen beim Händler fest, welche Anschlüsse wohin sollen.
Dann gibt es hinterher keine Irritationen. 
Händler oder Hersteller unfähig- nach anderen Produkten umsehen und gut.

Obwohl ich auch dachte, das Du bei dem unfähigen oder unwilligen Händler den 200er Abgang nicht bestellen konntest, das aber beim TF Hersteller nachgeholt hast.
Und dann wäre der neue TF für Dich in einem Rutsch an Dich geliefert worden.....oder hast Du beim Händler den TF aus dem Regal genommen??

Ein Stück PP Rohr DN200, ein Stück Schweißdraht, ein Leister Handschweißgerät....Stichsäge hast Du ja.
Aber das nicht an einem neuen Gerät...wegen der Garantie.

Den 6. kannst Du auch mit anschießen.oder nicht..egal..eigentlich müssten da 8 Stück ran...eben Krake....


----------



## dpoessl (11. Mai 2016)

Wollte gerade anfangen zu laminieren und dann hat doch glatt der Händler das Gewebe vergessen in das Paket zu legen  

Es verschiebt sich also alles...

Habe dafür alles schön ordentlich und großflächig mit 80er Schleifpapier angerauht und vorbereitet...

Werde die zeit nutzen und jetzt die Einlaufkammer mit Fliesenkleber "verspachteln" 

Bis später


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2016)

Glasfaserschnipsel noch bestellen.....
Dann kommen die vielleicht noch Samstag...


----------



## dpoessl (11. Mai 2016)

So habe die Verrohrung komplettiert...Alles mit Dichtung usw. 

  

Und heut Abend habe ich die Kammer mit Fliesenkleber verputzt  Ging eigentlich ganz gut...

Morgen mach ich noch den Boden und die Kehle am Boden


----------



## dpoessl (12. Mai 2016)

@ Thorsten:

Du meinst also so?

 

Könnte das Rohr aus dem LH Schacht noch bisschen kürzen, dann würde alles nicht so weit in die Biokammer gehen...Oder ist es Wurst...???


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Mai 2016)

Entferne die Muffe und steck den Abzweiger andersherum aufs Rohr.
Falls Wasser nach oben austritt, dann steckst du noch ein Wingelstück auf die Entlüftung.
Wenn das Ganze so weit in die Biokammer ragt, wird alles was du in der Biokammer noch vorhast 
behindert.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2016)

Die Idee ist ja, einen Entlüfterabzweig zu haben, den man als Abschäumer nutzen kann.

T stück umdrehen ist eine gute Idee...aber dann wäre der Abzweig im Beton oder mit aufgesteckten 45grad Bogen dicht am LH Schacht..

Die 200Muffe weiter nach rechts geht auch....so lange genug Muffe  zum einlaminieren in die Biokammer reinragt...und das andere Ende nicht im  Beton ist...

Oder lass es so, wie es ist und bastel später mit einer Flexmuff rum.
Die 8" sind etwas größer als KG 200 und passen auch immer über die GFK Lagen mit rüber.

Meine Biokammer hat Innen entschärfte Innenecken...Brett gegen Beton rein...
Auf das Ende meines KG 200 steckt noch ein 45 grad Bogendrauf...damit es sich besser dreht in der Biokammer

Da siehst Du auch meinen Abschäumer...Abzweig aufgeklebt mir GFK und dann paar KG Formstücke. ..und den Schaumabfluss aus der Kammer rechts raus


----------



## dpoessl (12. Mai 2016)

Ja richtig...ohne Muffe gehts leider nicht...

  

Aber ich bastel es mir schon so das es passt  

Leider sind die blöden Glasfaserschnipsel nicht gekommen...Hoffe mal dass die morgen kommen...Sonst kann ich über Pfingsten nicht die Rohre in den Schacht laminieren...

Oder sind die entbehrlich? 


Ansonsten habe ich heute angefangen die weißen Steine um den Teich zu entfernen, um die Folie umklappen zu können und auch die Pflanztaschen samt Pflanzen sind raus (in einem kleinen Pool zwischenzeitlich) 

 

Will versuchen dann über Pfingsten die Fische umzusetzen und die BA in den Hauptteich zu bauen...


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2016)

Kannst Du dort noch einen 45grad Bogen aufstecken, oder schon zu eng an der Mauer
Besser wäre ein 87 Grad Abzweig......

Mit den Schnipseln lässt sich einfach supi KG Rohr einkleben und eine Kehle formen....

Zur Not nimmst  Du Glasmatte und eine Schere....


----------



## dpoessl (12. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kannst Du dort noch einen 45grad Bogen aufstecken, oder schon zu eng an der Mauer
> Besser wäre ein 87 Grad Abzweig......
> 
> Mit den Schnipseln lässt sich einfach supi KG Rohr einkleben und eine Kehle formen....
> ...



Dann Kauf ich mir einen solchen:

  

Damit sollte es dann auf jeden Fall passen. 

Kann ich doch in 110 statt 125 nehmen, oder? Sonst müsste ich auch wieder passende Bögen in 125 kaufen.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe 110 und dann in der senkrechten auf 160 erweitert...
Ich bin da noch am experimentieren, wie ich den Schaum am besten wegbekomme ohne viel Wasser mit rauszupusten und dabei die senkrechte Baulänge so kurz wie möglich zu halten.

125er Abzweig wäre mir liebers jetzt.....

Bei Hornbach kann man problemlos zuviel gekauftes Material zurückgeben. ....


----------



## dpoessl (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Frage bzgl. der Reihenfolge beim Laminieren:

Ich würde zunächst den Boden der Kammern mit einer Schicht laminieren und dann wenn er begehbar ist die Seitenwände auch wieder mit einer Schicht.

Dann würde ich die zweite Schicht auf den Boden auftragen und zum Schluss die Seitenwände. So denke ich, dass ich die Verbindung zwischen allen Matten ordentlich hinbekomme.

Würdet ihr es auch so machen? Ab wann kann ich den Boden begehen ohne daran kleben zu bleiben? Muss ja alles in engem zeitlichen Zusammenhang erledigen, um mir das Schleifen zu sparen.


EDIT: Die Anbieter schreiben ja, dass man bei einer Temperatur zwischen 18-23 Grad laminieren soll. Jetzt wird es aber laut Wettervorhersage die nächsten Tage kälter sei. Soll ich lieber warten oder kann ich auch ohne Probleme bei niedrigeren Temperaturen laminieren?


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Mai 2016)

Ich hab bei meiner Arbeit eine stabile Wetterlage abgewartet.
Ich habe erst die Wände laminiert, damit ich nicht zu verhindernde Klekse beim Arbeiten an den Wänden nicht auf dem 
frisch laminierten Boden habe.
Die zwei Schichten solltest du versetzt in einem Arbeitsgang machen. Dann kannst du auch gleich mit dem Boden weitermachen.
Kannst in meiner Doku sehen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## supmo1969 (14. Mai 2016)

Erst die Wände, dann der Boden und vor allem warmes, trockener Wetter abwarten und Überdachung gegen Regen und UV Strahlung einplanen.


----------



## dpoessl (14. Mai 2016)

OK dann warte ich erst einmal auf Temperaturen über 15 Grad. 

Danke Jungs...

----------------

Werde dann die nächsten Tage den Hauptteich machen. Also die 3 Bodenabläufe, Skimmer und die 4 Rückläufe.


----------



## dpoessl (16. Mai 2016)

So habe viel geschafft heute  

Alle 26 Kois konnte ich fangen und in den Zusatzteich bringen. 

  

Der Hauptteich ist abgepumpt. 

  

Habe auch den Gang zwischen beiden Teichen weiter gegraben. 

Auch der graben für die Zu- und Rückläufe ist fast fertig. 

Morgen reinige ich den Teich und klapp die Folie um. 

Dann setze ich die 3 BA und verrohre sie.

Es wird


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Und lasse Wasser jeden Tag in den zusätzlich laufen, dazu unbedingt belüften! Und zwar jetzt!


----------



## dpoessl (16. Mai 2016)

Leider habe ich keine Luftpumpe und Belüfter mehr da. Nur die Thomas200 und den großen Membranbelüfter. Soll ich den reinstellen?


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Was heißt du hast nichts mehr da? Wo ist das? Das gehört an jeden Teich um den Ausfall einer Pumpe zu kompensieren!

Dann versuche es mit der Thomas, aber hänge die Membran nur zur Hälfte ins Wasser, sprich lasse diese am Rand hinein. Soviel Fisch auf so wenig Wasser braucht Sauerstoff!


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Wasser jeden Tag mindestens 5% und nicht füttern!


----------



## dpoessl (16. Mai 2016)

Habe die gesamte alte Filtertechnik im Paket verkauft. 

Teilwasserwechsel habe ich auch so eingeplant.


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst! Mit was filterst du jetzt die ganze Zeit den Teich?


----------



## dpoessl (16. Mai 2016)

Den kleinen Teich? Die eine Woche muss es so gehen. 

Habe die letzten Wochen auch nur WW gemacht und hatte keinen Filter mehr. 

Hatte ja nur die Regentonnen. Und die sind schon lange weg.


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Hmmmmm, Mann, Mann, hättest du 1x angerufen oder wärst vorbei gekommen, immer ist ein Bock dabei.... Ich bin echt sprachlos....

Weißt du, allen möglichen Mist schreibst du, aber sowas lebenswichtiges nicht!

Renn jetzt raus und belüfte den Teich! Wenn du Pech hast haben die alle ne kiemennekrose o.ä. Die Thomas muss jetzt 24h laufen! Und der ww muss stehen!

Drück dir und den Fischen die Daumen!


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Hätte ich das gewusst, ich habe hier 5-6 Pumpen rumstehen mit allem Zubehör...


----------



## dpoessl (16. Mai 2016)

So Zusatzteich wird belüftet...Sprudelt ganz schön  

  

  


Die Thomas 200 zieht 211 Watt.


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Ok, super


----------



## dpoessl (16. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ok, super



Danke für deine ernsten Worte. Bin wirklich dankbar.


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Die Thomas 200 zieht 211 Watt.


das sollten dir deine 26 Koi schon wert sein

an alles denkst du, aber das wichtigste hättest du fast vergessen - die Fische
aber dank der Aufmerksamkeit von Torsten hast du ja was unternommen 


das passt zwar ned hierher aber informativ ist es schon
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/2734248/Der-Kult-um-heilige-Tiere


----------



## dpoessl (17. Mai 2016)

War auch eher informativ gemeint...Also der Verbrauch...Die paar kWh sind mir die Kois auf jeden Fall wert  

Verbrauch hat sich ja bei 258 Watt eingepegelt...Mal schauen wie es sich dann im LH Betrieb verhält...




----------------

Ganz andere Frage: 

Wieviel __ Hel-X und welches Hel-X soll ich in meine Biokammer schütten? 

Dachte an das 13er. 

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Helix/Helix-13-schwimmend.html

Der Anbieter empfiehlt 100 Liter pro 10.000 Liter. So würde ich ja 400 Liter brauchen.


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2016)

hi,
ich würde mal sagen 1/3 deiner Biokammer sollte mit __ Hel-X befüllt werden - sonst hat es ja keinen Platz zum herumquirlen.


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2016)

.... Und leben sie noch?


----------



## dpoessl (17. Mai 2016)

Klar sind sehr agil  

-------------

Bin heute weit gekommen...

Morgen wird verrohr, es sei denn unser kleiner Familienzuwachs will morgen raus...  Morgen wäre zumindest Termin


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2016)

Sehr gut, behalte das bitte bei, belüften, nicht füttern und ww, wird schon


----------



## dpoessl (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Heute habe ich für etwa 5 Minuten die Luftpumpe vom Netz genommen. Als ich sie wieder in Betrieb nehmen wollte, sprang sie nicht mehr an. Nun gibt sie keinen Mucks mehr von sich. 
Ist dies ein Defekt?Oder habt ihr noch einen anderen Tipp für mich? 
Danke und viele Grüße
Dominik


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

Hi Dominik,

hast du eine Luftpumpe als Ersatz ? Sicherung geprüft?


----------



## dpoessl (19. Mai 2016)

Habe keine Pumpe mehr als Ersatz da. 

Hat die Pumpe eine Sicherung? 

Ansonsten an der Sicherung im Sicherungskasten liegt es nicht. Die Kabeltrommel liefert Strom. Alle Geräte funktionieren. Nur die LP200 nicht.


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

Handbuch ==> http://www.atsshop.eu/files/bedienerhandbuch-lp.pdf  ==> Störungen


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

wenn an der Pumpe nix mehr zu machen ist, besorg dir *schnellst möglich* eine Ersatzpumpe - die nächsten Tage soll es wieder wärmer werden - und Wasserwechsel ned vergessen


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung, meine laufen, hast du mal Sicherung und fi kontrolliert? Sie an einer anderen Steckdose versucht?

Jetzt musst du handeln, du brauchst dringend eine Lösung, die Temperaturen gehen hoch und somit der sauerstoffgehslt im Wasser von allein nach unten!!!


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2016)

Und die Pumpe reklamieren.


----------



## meinereiner (19. Mai 2016)

Da steht was von Membransicherung im Manual.
Die spricht an, wenn die Membran kaputt ist. 
Vielleicht kann die auch auslösen bei einem harten Schlag, bzw. hartes Aufsetzten?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Mushi (19. Mai 2016)

So ist es, die Membransicherung kann bei Erschütterung fälschlicherweise auslösen. Dann kann man sie händisch zurücksetzen und wieder in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## dpoessl (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die Pumpe nicht bewegt. Nur abgesteckt da ich die Kabeltrommel an einer anderen Stelle gebraucht habe. Als ich die Pumpe wieder angesteckt habe zuckte sie sich nicht mehr.

Werde gleich morgen früh die Pumpe aufschrauben und schauen ob die Membransicherung raus gesprungen ist. 

Heute geht es nicht mehr weil ich bei meiner Frau und unserem Sohn im KH übernachte. 

Kam gestern pünktlich auf die Welt


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch dafür......

...... Und was belüftet jetzt die pfütze mit dem wahnsinnig hohen Besatz?


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

Hi Dominik,
und hast was machen können?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
jetzt geht die  erst richtig an


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Mai 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (19. Mai 2016)

Ich lasse jetzt vom KH aus jede Stunde das Wasser für 5minuten in den Teich plätschern...

So kommt frisches Wasser und Sauerstoff in den Teich...

Und gleich morgen früh repariere ich die Pumpe.

Andernfalls geh ich in den Zooladen und hole eine Belüfterpumpe und schicke die Pumpe ein.


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2016)

> Heute geht es nicht mehr weil ich bei meiner Frau und unserem Sohn im KH übernachte.
> 
> Kam gestern pünktlich auf die Welt



Glückwunsch zum Söhnchen 
Ich hoffe Kind und Mutter sind wohlauf 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dpoessl (19. Mai 2016)

Das war gestern echt eine Tortur für alle Beteiligten...aber nach 9 Stunden war er dann da und wir sind super happy


----------



## Teich4You (20. Mai 2016)

Ich gratuliere auch noch. Ist bestimmt nicht leicht alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Hoffen wir für alle das Beste! Also für Familie und Fische.


----------



## dpoessl (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

kurze Frage: Habe gestern die erste Schicht GFK in der Einlaufkammer angebracht. Heute folgt die zweite. 

Dann würde ich nach 4-5 Stunden auch gleich die erste Schicht Topcoat auftragen. 

Und dann wiederrum nach 4-5 Stunden die zweite Schicht. 

Oder soll ich größere zeitliche Abstände zwischen GFK und Topcoat halten? 

Danke


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Mai 2016)

Aud alle Fälle so machen. Nichts hällt besser wie nass in nass laminieren. 
Erspart auch das Anschleifen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (22. Mai 2016)

Also meinst du, dass ich auch die beiden TopCoat Schichten und die erste Schicht TopCoat auf das Harz in kürzeren Abständen streichen kann? Wäre super, denn mir läuft bisschen die Zeit weg...Morgen soll es regnen...

Würde gerne heute den Schacht und die Kammer fertig bekommen...


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die beiden Schichten Topcoat auch nass in nass gestrichen. Die erste muss nur so fest
sein, dass sie durch den zweiten Anstrich nicht beschädigt wird (staubtrocken).
Vor Regen muss du das Ganze aber sorgfälltig schützen (bis alles komplett durchgehärtet ist).

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Ich spring jetzt nochmal in meinen Teich.


----------



## dpoessl (22. Mai 2016)

So ich war fleißig  

1. Der LH-Schacht im ausgebauten Zustand

  

  

2. Der LH-Schacht wieder im Filterkeller 

  

  

3. Die Einlaufkammer


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle das Laminat/Topcoat oben am Rand ca 3-5 cm weitergezogen. So kann dir eventuell 
Feuchtigkeit hinter das GFK sickern oder du brichst eine Kante ab.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Mai 2016)

Fehlen da in der Standrohrkammer nicht unten noch kurze Rohrstücken...wo die Standrohre mit der Muffe nach unten rübergeschoben werden??

Ansonsten nette Farbe.


----------



## dpoessl (22. Mai 2016)

Hmmm...Da geb ich dir Recht...Das wäre wohl besser gewesen...Naja bei der Bio- und Auslaufkammer kann ich das auf jeden Fall noch machen...

Hier in der EInlaufkammer muss ich mir anders helfen. 

Da hab ich auch gleich eine Frage bzw. zwei: 

1. Kann ich mit Innotec um die Rohre noch eine Sicherheitswurst ziehen? Also hält Innotec auf TopCoat ohne Probleme? So könnte ich auch oben am Rand eine Wurst ziehen um zu verhindern, dass Wasser hinter das GFK läuft. 

2. Würde jetzt in die Flansche ein kurzes KG-Rohr (10cm) einkleben ohne Muffe, um dann vernünftig die Standrohre draufschieben zu können. Macht das so Sinn? Auch die würde ich mit Innotec eindichten.


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Mai 2016)

Bevor du da oben mit Innotec rumschmierst, würde ich lieber oben am Rand 10 cm anrauhen und später das Ganze
mit Laminat und Topcoat erweitern (das kannst du auch Wochen später machen).
Ich habe bei meinen Pumpenkellter die Matten einfach 5cm oben Überstehen lassen und dann mit der Rolle über die Kante gedrückt.
Das geht ganz einfach. Und die Versiegelung mit dem Topcoat ist ja eh einfach.
Das mit den Flanschen ist wirklich blöd gelaufen.
Eventuell kannst du hier auch die Muffen mit GFK ansetzen (aussen *und *innen im Rohr). Ist auf alle Fälle haltbarer als mit Innotec.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (22. Mai 2016)

Wieso kann ich die Standrohre eigentlich nicht direkt in den Flansch stecken? 

Meine dass Roland in dem YouTube Video das auch so erklärt und bei sich so hat.


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich die Stabdrohre eigentlich nicht direkt in den Flansch stecken?


ich hab das auch noch so in Erinnerung.
Bei meiner Bodenablauf Standrohrabsperrung mache ich das genauso - das Rohr von oben in den Flansch stecken und dicht ist es, warum soll es so nicht klappen?


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Mai 2016)

Hab das erst jetzt geschnallt. Das sind ja Folienflansche.
Wenn du da ein Rohr reinsteckst, hält das zwar aber es ist nicht richtig Wasserdicht. Also die Sammelkammer mal Wasserleerpumpen geht nicht,
ohne den Teich zu leeren.
Deshalb würde ich da ein KG-Rohr mit Tangit (o.ä) einkleben.
Ob mit Muffe am oberen Ende oder mit Rohr und welche Längen entscheidet, was du an die Rohre anschließen willst.
Falls es nur die Standrohre sind, würde ich ein 10cm lange KG-Rohr einkleben.
Dann kannst du ein Standrohr mit Muffe von oben überstülpen. ist einfacher, als unter Wasser den Dichtring einzulegen.
So hab ich das bei mir auch gelöst.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo Carlo,
ich würde mal sagen zu 99,5% bekommt man es dicht. Nur wie bekommt man die KG muffe mit eingelegter Dichtung *leicht* von dem einlaminierten 10cm Rohr, oder kommt da ne andere Dichtung rein.


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Mai 2016)

Das Rohr nicht einlaminieren, sondern mit Tangit in den Flansch einkleben (hatte ich vorher falsch verstanden).
Dann guckt nur ein 10-20cm langes Rohr nach oben raus. Darauf kannst du dann von oben ein Rohr mit Dichtring in der Muffe überstülpen.
Wenn du den Dichtring fett mit Vasiline einschmierst, bekommst du das Rohr auch leicht wieder runter
(vielen Dank an Torsten für den Tipp mit der Vasiline).
Nur ein Rohr in den Flansch stecken geht zwar auch (so mach ich das jetzt bei meiner Wasserregelung in der Filterkiste), aber du bekommst das nicht richtig Wasserdicht.
Und wenn du dann in der leichtnassen Kammer arbeitest und dann gegen dsa Rohr kommst, flutsch es schnell raus und du gehst baden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> (vielen Dank an Torsten für den Tipp mit der Vasiline)


ja, das war der Tipp des Jahres     besser als alles andere "Flutschi" Zeugs


----------



## dpoessl (23. Mai 2016)

Oh man...Jetzt hab ich mich die ganze Nacht geärgert wegen den Flanschen und dann sagt ihr, dass es doch auch so geht   

Werde also 10cm lange KG Stücke in die Flansche mit Tangit kleben. 

Darauf kann ich dann die Standrohre mit Muffe und Dichtung schieben...So müsste die Kammer im Ernstfall trocken bleiben...

---------------

Wie lange soll ich die Kammer durchtrocknen lassen bevor ich sie mal auf Dichtheit teste? Würde dazu die 6 Standrohre aufschieben und dann soviel Wasser einlaufen lassen, bis das Wasser im LH bis kurz vorm Übergang zur Biokammer steht. So kann ich auch gleich den LH auf Dichtheit testen und die Anschlüsse am TF.


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2016)

moin,
nur nochmal so: Roland steckt das Rohr in den Flansch und ich auch - und hatte noch keine Probleme mit Undichtigkeit.


----------



## tosa (23. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Carlo,
> ich würde mal sagen zu 99,5% bekommt man es dicht. Nur wie bekommt man die KG muffe mit eingelegter Dichtung *leicht* von dem einlaminierten 10cm Rohr, oder kommt da ne andere Dichtung rein.



Wenn du nur spülst macht man das ohne Dichtung. Selbst wenn man was umbaut tritt nur wenig aus. Zudem gibt es runde o-Ringe in der Größe, die gehen leichter ab.


----------



## dpoessl (23. Mai 2016)

So "Harzspezialisten.de" sagt dass ich die Kammer eine Woche aushärten lassen soll. 

Dann mach ich das mal so


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Mai 2016)

Du Chaot!
Aber immer schön, wie wir hier Deinen Bau begleiten- und es wird nie langweilig!

Klebe ruhig die KG Stücken ein- wie schon geschrieben- zum spülen ohne Dichtring/ der runde Ring heißt Rollring.
Für Arbeiten und 99,9% Dichtheit mit Dichtring/ Rollring. 

Hier gibt es die kleine Thomas AP40 für 99....
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belue...-AP-40.html?XTCsid=s5kfvv3okeas107b8hvbgf6l95

Zum Belüften oder Winterbetrieb des LH....


----------



## dpoessl (23. Mai 2016)

Meint ihr diese Dinger?


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2016)

Hi Dominik,

na wie ist der Stand der Dinge , ja mit Nachwuchs ist plötzlich alles anders - da werden die Prioritäten neu verteilt


----------



## dpoessl (26. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Dominik,
> 
> na wie ist der Stand der Dinge , ja mit Nachwuchs ist plötzlich alles anders - da werden die Prioritäten neu verteilt



Ja das stimmt 

Habe gestern alles verrohrt und auf Dichtheit überprüft.

Dann ging mir der Sand aus 

Nachschub kommt heute.

Werde dann heute bzw morgen die Folie wieder zurückklappen und die BA und Rückläufe Eindichten.


----------



## S.Hammer (26. Mai 2016)

Hi,
sieht gut aus, ein Ende ist abzusehen.

Wie sehen denn die Maßnahmen zur Kindersicherung aus ?

Wenn man jetzt schon Haken/Ösen einbetoniert, könnte man später ein Netz spannen ?

Vermutlich schicker als ein Zaun und nicht so leicht zu überwinden, für Kids.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## dpoessl (27. Mai 2016)

Es wird dann ein Zaun um den Teich gebaut werden (müssen) Aber das mach ich im Herbst/Frühjahr.

Heute kam die hoffentlich letzte Baustofflieferung (Sand)

Konnte alles fertig auskleiden.

Am WE kommt dann nun endlich wieder die Folie rein. 

Auch sind nun endlich die beiden Gräben mit Sand und Erde verfüllt. Man kann sich wieder überall bewegen ohne springen zu müssen


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2016)

Hi Dominik,
wenn du das jetzt noch mit ner dünnen Baufolie/Malerplane abdeckst bist du auf der sicheren Seite   , sonst hast du die Sandpampe im Loch.
hast schon mal die Wettervorhersage angesehen  es soll viel von oben runter kommen.


----------



## dpoessl (27. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Dominik,
> wenn du das jetzt noch mit ner dünnen Baufolie/Malerplane abdeckst bist du auf der sicheren Seite   , sonst hast du die Sandpampe im Loch.
> hast schon mal die Wettervorhersage angesehen  es soll viel von oben runter kommen.



Ja leider soll es wirklich nicht berauschend werden...Aber so eine große Plane hab ich nicht...Deshalb versuch ich gleich morgen früh die Folie umzuklappen...


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Deshalb versuch ich gleich morgen früh die Folie umzuklappen...


dann mal viel Glück und eine regenfreie Nacht, wäre schade um die ganze Arbeit.

http://www.dwd.de/DE/wetter/warnungen_aktuell/warnlagebericht/sachsen/warnlage_sac_node.html


----------



## dpoessl (27. Mai 2016)

Danke dir  

Hab heute auch die letzten beiden Reihen der Biokammer gemauert. Musste ja dort warten wegen dem 200er Rohr des LH. 

Somit kann ich die Kammer dann am Sonntag verspachteln und nächste Woche mit GFK auskleiden. 

Ein ENde naht


----------



## dpoessl (28. Mai 2016)

So Folie ist drin  Werde sie dann nochmals reinigen und heute Abend bzw. morgen die BA eindichten  

Bilder folgen dann...


----------



## dpoessl (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

wie habt ihr das Problem mit den Rohröffnungen im Teich gelöst? 

Habe diese Abdeckungen gefunden: 

http://www.tier-teichbedarf-gnisdza.de/pe-hd-bedarf-koi/pe-hd-roh-gitter-abdeckung-teicheinlauf/

Oder sind die Kois so schlau und schwimmen nicht in die Rückläufe rein?


----------



## dpoessl (29. Mai 2016)

So habe die 3 BA, die 4 Rückläufe und den Flansch für den Skimmer eingedichtet. Bin zufrieden  

  

  

Morgen versuche ich (wenn das Wetter passt) die große Kammer zu verputzen.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2016)

Sieht Klasse aus!
Schöner Abschäumerabzweig auf dem Lh Einlauf!
Da bin ich schon auf die Abschäumerbastelei gespannt!

Das Schaumabflußrohr kannst du ja über die niedrigere Zwischenwand legen.
Viel Spaß beim Spachteln und Laminieren im Löchlein.like


----------



## dpoessl (30. Mai 2016)

So heute habe ich in der Einlaufkammer die kurzen KG Stück eingeklebt. 

So kann ich morgen mal die Kammer, den TF und den LH auf Dichtheit prüfen.


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2016)

... irgendwie hat das Blau was für sich


----------



## Küstensegler (31. Mai 2016)

Laminiert hast du ja schön über den oberen Rand.
Nun bitte auch noch das Topcoat nachziehen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (31. Mai 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Laminiert hast du ja schön über den oberen Rand.
> Nun bitte auch noch das Topcoat nachziehen.
> 
> Grüße
> Carlo



Ne das muss ich noch machen. Habe noch nicht über den Rand laminiert. Erledige ich dann zusammen mit der großen Kammer.


----------



## dpoessl (31. Mai 2016)

So habe die kurzen Stücke noch in die Flansche der Rückläufe geklebt und den 87er Bogen für den Skimmer. 

  

Dann hieß es Wasser marsch  

  

Auch habe ich mal die Standrohre mit den neuen HT Rollringen in der Kammer montiert. Werde den Rohren noch einen "Griff" spendieren...Dann Kann ich sie leichter abziehen. 

 

Morgen versuche ich die beiden Folien zu verkleben und dann lass ich weiter Wasser rein...


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Mai 2016)

Nicht versuchen- ordentlich arbeiten....habe für meine Klebenaht damals alles von geplan gekauft.
Mal eine Kurzbeschreibung:
-Folien ordentlich reinigen- EPDM Reiniger Flexiwash oder so
-Dann Folie aufeinanderlegen, obere zurückklappen
.auf unterste Foli die "Gummilösung oder Aktivator mit so auftragen (dafür gibt es so ein Brettchen mit Schwamm- Haushaltschwamm geht auch)
-doppelseitiges Butylkautschukklebeband unten draufkleben
-obere Folie mit Gummilösung einschmieren (und kurz ablüften lassen)
-Folie runterklappen
-oberen Papierstreifen seitlich rausziehen und andrücken.
-Naht reinigen
-Naht beidseitig Gummilösung
-Nahtabdeckband (einseitig klebender Dichtstreifen)
Bilder von meinen EPDM Klebereien (Folei anstückerln und an den "Dammdurchbrüchen") hier:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=222

Nicht, dass irgendwas schief geht....


----------



## dpoessl (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Frage bzw. eher zwei 

1. Würde gerne bevor ich das Wasser weiter einlasse die Bögen auf die Rückläufe machen. Sonst komm ich ja nicht mehr ran  Habt ihr da Vorschläge?
Würde auf jeden Rücklauf einen 30er Bogen stecken, so müsste ich eine ordentliche Kreisbewegung erzielen können.

2. Irgendwie kapier ich nicht so richtig, wie ich den Skimmer zusammenbauen soll. Er besteht ja aus zwei Teilen. Aber irgendwie passt das 110er KG Rohr nicht in den Skimmer.  Steh da auf dem Schlauch 

Die Anleitung sagt: 

"Montage:
Aus der Teichwand kommt ein Rohr 110mm, angepasst ist ein 90°-Bogen sowie ein Rohrstück, welches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels endet. Vor Verbindung dieses Rohrstückes wird die Reduzierung 160/110mm aufgeschoben. Der Schwimmskimmer wird übergestülpt und passt sich automatisch innerhalb seiner max. möglichen Range immer dem aktuellen Wasserniveau an.
Zwischen Wasserspiegel und 90°-Bogen sollten mind. 80cm Höhenunterschied sein."

3. Nochmals zum Skimmer. Wie lang soll ich das Rohr inkl. Skimmer machen? Also genau OK Wasserlinie?


----------



## BonsaiKoi (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
1. kann man so machen
2. auf dem Bild ist der Ring glaube ich falsch rum, Reduzierring mit Innotec oder Sika auf KG-Rohrende kleben, hat innen einen kleine Rand, 
wie rum habe ich gerade nicht auf dem Schirm, mußt probieren. 
http://www.kois.de/media/images/org/SkimmerFest.jpg
so wie der Ring liegt, von der Seite das Rohr rein.
3. Höhe= ca. Halbe länge wie der schwimmer sich bewegen kann, ohne das er vom Reduziering geht, ich mache
    es immer 6-8 cm kürzer wie Wasserstand. Sicher ist vor dem kleben probieren.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## Mathias2508 (3. Juni 2016)

Moin,der Ring ist richtig wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. 
Das angefaste Rohr wird von oben auf den Ring geschoben.
Geht eventuell etwas schwer.
Der schmale Rand klemmt sich dann auf dem Rohr fest,da braucht man nicht kleben.
Das Rohr selber kann erstmal über der Wasserlinie bleiben,das kann man(n ) auch 
hinterher mit der Handsäge abschneiden.


----------



## Küstensegler (3. Juni 2016)

Ich habe den gleichen Skimmer von der gleichen Bezugsquelle und
habe mich auch über die fehlende Anleitung geärgert.
Damit der dünne Ring über das 110er KG- Rohr passt, habe ich den dünnen Rand
vorsichtig mit einen Heißluftfön erwärmt und dann rübergeschoben.
Geklebt hab ich da nichts.
 
Das Basisteil des Simmers schließt bei mir mit dem 110er HT-Rohr (aus optischen Gründen kein KG)  ab.
Bis zu normalen Wasseroberfläche sind es von diesem Punkt 12cm.
So hat der Skimmer genug Spielraum nach oben und unten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe bzgl. UVC. 

Habe den Hauptteich zur Hälfte geflutet und bereits nach 2 Tagen war/ ist er grün. 

Es muss also unbedingt eine UVC her sobald die Filterlinie läuft. 

Da mir die 330 Euro für die Rota plus 60 Euro für das Anschlusset dieses Jahr zu teuer sind, muss eine andere her. 

Die Leute von Tokuna meinten, dass sie bspw. mit der Aquaforte Amalgam nie Probleme hatten. Ihr hingegen sagtet ja, dass dies Müll sind. 

Daher die Frage an euch: 

Welche UVC für um die 200 Euro soll ich für dieses Saison in meine Einlaufkammer hängen? 

Soll ich es mal mit der Aquaforte probieren? 2 Jahre Garantie hätte ich ja.


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> und bereits nach 2 Tagen war/ ist er grün


ist doch ok, die Biologie muss doch erst in die Puschen kommen. Hast du mit Leitungswasser gefüllt? war da ned was mit dem NitritPeak und Fischen   

und nächstes Jahr kaufst dann die 2. UVC ? wie viel Volumen hast du den nun so ca. das du den großen Bruzzler brauchst


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ist doch ok, die Biologie muss doch erst in die Puschen kommen. Hast du mit Leitungswasser gefüllt? war da ned was mit dem NitritPeak und Fischen
> 
> und nächstes Jahr kaufst dann die 2. UVC ? wie viel Volumen hast du den nun so ca. das du den großen Bruzzler brauchst



Mir blieb nur Leitungswasser, da ich keinen Brunnen habe.

Es sind wohl ca. 40-45.000 Liter.

Habe heute die Biokammer verspachtelt, sodass ich diese kommende Woche laminieren kann (wenn das Wetter passt)

Dann kann ich die Filterlinie starten...





---------------

Die würde preislich ja passen: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/201329887683...49&var=500526793612&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2016)

Die sind kernschrott

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...strahler-80-watt-amalgam-3-teilig-als-bausatz

Keine ce Kennzeichnung, nicht spritzwassergeschützt und lösen sich schnell in ihre Bestandteile auf. Garantie? Never Ending story


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2016)

Du hast mit Leitungswasser gefüllt und nicht die Wasseruhr abgelesen?


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

Leitungswasser ist doch gut, das es ja das best geprüfte Lebensmittel ist - viel besser als Brunnenwasser


dpoessl schrieb:


> 40-45.000 Liter.


da reicht doch auch die 52er


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Du hast mit Leitungswasser gefüllt und nicht die Wasseruhr abgelesen?



Konnte den HT nur bis Höhe Rückläufe füllen, da sonst das Wasser in die Biokammer läuft. Und diese ist ja noch nicht fertig. 

Wollte aber die Kois umsetzen, da die langsam die Krise bekamen in dem "kleinen" Zusatzteich. 

Der Hauptteich beinhaltet 35.000 Liter. Das weiß ich vom ersten Befüllen vor drei Jahren. 

Wenn ich den Zusatzteich befülle, dann schaue ich auf die Wasseruhr und kann es dann dazudaddieren.


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> nicht die Wasseruhr abgelesen


Dominik, wie jetzt  du hast keinen Zählerstand notiert


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

hast das Wasser etwas gemischt? Zusatzteich + neues, dann tut sich die Biologie leichter


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2016)

Ja habe den Zusatzteich abgepumpt und das Wasser in den großen gepumpt.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> da die langsam die Krise bekamen in dem "kleinen" Zusatzteich.


Was heißt das?


----------



## dpoessl (6. Juni 2016)

Dachte mir einfach dass die langsam die __ Nase voll haben trotz WW und Sprudler. 

Jetzt habe ich alle drüben und den Sprudler in den großen Teich gestellt. 

_________________

Mitch hat mich auf diese Tauch UVC gebracht....

* defekter Link entfernt *

Wie findet ihr die? Preislich wäre sie dieses Jahr wohl noch drin   

Muss nur schauen ob die irgendwie von der Länge her in meine Einlaufkammer passt.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Wie wäre es mit 2 kleineren UVC, wo man eine auch ausschalten könnte, oder als Ausfallschutz hat?
So werde ich das vielleicht lösen.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit 2 kleineren UVC, wo man eine auch ausschalten könnte, oder als Ausfallschutz hat?
> So werde ich das vielleicht lösen.



Da bin ich aber preislich locker auch bei dem Preis was eine große Rota Amalgam kostet...

Werde es wohl jetzt mit dieser probieren:

Rota Tauch UVC 75 Watt --> 194 Euro komplett

http://www.koi-herdecke.de/Teichzub...ampen/48-Watt-Rota-Montageset-normal-UVC.html


Sollte es zu wenig sein, dann kann ich ja immernoch eine zweite kleinere zusätzlich einbauen.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Das ist wohl richtig, aber die kannst du nach und nach anschaffen was dir nicht so aufs Portmonaie schlägt. Und das war ja der Hintergrund so wie ich es verstanden hatte. Daher die Idee.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2016)

dpoessl: Der Link ist nur Vorschaltgerät, Leuchtmittel und Glas!
ES fehlt dazu aber immer das Extra zu bestellende Kabelset für 55Euro! Siehe rechts daneben auf der Seite...
Steht auch auf der Seite unten drunter!
_*Eine komplette funktionsfähige UVC Einheit besteht aus einem Kabelset mit Metallteilen und ein UVC Montageset je nach Strahlung ( Amalgam oder normal UVC) und Wattzahlstärke.*_

*Set bestehend aus:*

Vorschaltgerät 48 / 75 Watt mit Anschlussleitung zum Strom
Set bestehend aus Birne und Quarzglas
Das Vorschaltgerät dazu ist auch nur für 48/75 W.....

Es hat wenig Sinn mit einer zu kleinen UV zu arbeiten.
Diese hat dann ggf. einfach kaum Wirkung._*...*_
Viele lassen die UV nur laufen, bis die Schwebealgen weggebrannt sind und schalten dann ab.
Ist die UV zu klein, kann man die lange anlassen und sinnlos elektr. Energie verschwenden.

Sinnvoller wäre eine 75W Amalgam.
Die hat dann das große Vorschaltgerät mit der Möglichkeit, später ggf. auch auf 105W zu wechseln.
Das schöne ist, das man dazu einfach nur Glas und Leichtmittel tauschen muß, was einem bei Herdecke nicht gleich arm macht.
Zudem sollen die Amalgam länger gleichbleibende Leistung bringen...

Ich habe eine 75W Amalgam zu laufen- und es dauert ewig, bis ein Effekt in Bezug auf kleinste Schwebealgen zu sehen ist.
Das liegt bei mir aber auch an der Teichgröße und voller Sonne etc..
Hätte...Hättte ich mir doch die 105er gekauft...

Die 75W Amalgam kostet 315 Euro plus 55 für das Anschlusskabel mit der Verschraubung.
Die 105W Amalgam kostet 335 Euro pus 55 für das Anschlusskabel mit der Verschraubung.

Das Vorschaltgerät von Rota wird bei mir nur handwarm- alles im grünen Bereich.
-----------
Eine Steuerung mit BSZ oder ein elektrischer Betriebsstundenzähler (gibt es sicherlich als REG Reiheneinbaugeräte für Schaltschränke) ist sehr sinnvoll, um zu entscheiden, wann das Leuchtmittel getauscht werden sollte.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Theben-BZ-14...077717?hash=item36023230d5:g:mIcAAOSwiYFXHj3i
oder
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABB-Betriebs...147608?hash=item27dccd0298:g:KcsAAOSwBLlVZQJY
u.s.w.....


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ist die UV zu klein, kann man die lange anlassen und sinnlos elektr. Energie verschwenden.


Ist die UV zu klein kann man sie lange anlassen und verbraucht immer noch weniger als eine große UV. Wo verschwendet man da dann was?


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist die UV zu klein kann man sie lange anlassen und verbraucht immer noch weniger als eine große UV. Wo verschwendet man da dann was?



In der keimdruckreduzierung!


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Und was machen die die ohne UVC oder Ozon ihrem Hobby nachgehen und schönes Wasser haben?
Siehe: http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic45392.html

Ich finde bei dem Thema gibt es kein Schwarz/Weiß.
Scheint ja alles möglich zu sein.


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und was machen die die ohne UVC oder Ozon ihrem Hobby nachgehen und schönes Wasser haben?
> Siehe: http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic45392.html
> 
> Ich finde bei dem Thema gibt es kein Schwarz/Weiß.
> Scheint ja alles möglich zu sein.



Bist du dir immer sicher das da kein Ozon läuft?

Sorry, aber du weißt es bestimmt besser .....


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Weißt du es?
Keiner weiß es.
Warum gleich wieder provozieren, wenn ich darauf hinweise?

Antworte lieber auf meinen Thread mit deinem Lieblingskoi! 
Da wäre ich mal dran interessiert!


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

2 der 4 nutzen ozon


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Poessel hat doch auch Ozon, oder? 
Warum dann noch ne UVC?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich eine z.B. 48W UVC 10.000 Stunden brennen lasse und grünes Teichwasser habe, dann ist es energetische Verschwendung und sinnfrei.

im Gegensatz zu einer 105W Amalgam, die ich bei klarem Wasser ggf. nach 2000Stunden ausschalte....
oder eine 75W Amalgam, die eben durchläuft und ich klares Wasser habe...

Bei hohen Fischbesatz kann der Dauerbetrieb von UV- Anlagen mit hoher Leistung sinnvoll sein- da muß aber auch viel Leistung her.

Wer eine hohe Besatzdichte hält, der muß sich eben auch mit den ggf. notwendigen Maßnahmen befassen...gute Filterung und ggf. Keimdruckreduzierung.
Ist eben Massentierhaltung mit allen Konsequenzen.

Aufwand- Nutzen.
Aufwand ist die verbrauchte elektrische Leistung und der Anschaffungspreis.
Nutzen kann der gewünschte Effekt sein.
Dieser Effekt kann durchaus ausbleiben, wenn man eine zu kleine und somit ineffektive UV Lampe kauft.
Somit ist der geringere Anschaffungspreis leider....am Ende ggf. teurer.

Manche Teiche laufen auch komplett ohne UV relativ klar.
Wenn Dein Wasser jetzt schon grün ist, dann leben gerade kleine Algen von den im Trinkwasser vorhandenen Nährstoffen etc..
Das ist allerdings nur für uns Teichbesitzer ein optisches Problem...
Praktisch sind die Algen die Biostufe....wandeln im Wasser gelöste Nährstoffe in Algenmasse um und produzieren dabei noch Sauerstoff.

Kein Teich ist gleich.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)




----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Poessel hat doch auch Ozon, oder?
> Warum dann noch ne UVC?



ja, das hat er, dagegen ist der Stromverbrauch der UVC Peanuts!!!


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu einer 105W Amalgam, die ich bei klarem Wasser ggf. nach 2000Stunden ausschalte....



das wäre sehr unklug. Da sind wir wieder bei der Vermehrungsrate der unliebsamen Keime. Teilweise findet dort die Teilung stündlich statt. D.h. wenn ich die Tauch-UVC nur stundenweise laufen lasse findet keine Verminderung statt. Zudem geht die Haltbarkeit massiv nach unten. Jedes Ein- und Ausschalten reduziert die Lebensdauer des Brenners.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ja, das hat er, dagegen ist der Stromverbrauch der UVC Peanuts!!!


Hier gehts doch um die Anschaffungskosten tosa.
Darüber hat er sich beschwert weil der Geldbeutel wohl kleiner wird zum Ende des Teichbaus.

Also nochmal: Reicht Ozon nicht? Warum noch UVC?


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

klar reicht ozon, sofern es 24h betrieben wird, siehe den Vermerk mit der Teilungsrate der Keime.

Wirtschaftlich ist der Unterschied:
100 Watt x 24h = 2,4kw am Tag bei UVC
120 Watt x 24h = 2,9kw am Tag für Ozongenarator
zzgl. SK

Und wie er das zu installieren hat sollte er noch wissen. Weil wenn falsch dann Fisch tot.


----------



## BALU UND ZEUS (7. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> klar reicht ozon, sofern es 24h betrieben wird, siehe den Vermerk mit der Teilungsrate der Keime.
> 
> Wirtschaftlich ist der Unterschied:
> 100 Watt x 24h = 2,4kw am Tag bei UVC
> ...



 mein alter Grau Fuchs,

du weißt doch das es nicht unbedingt 24/7 bei Ozon sein muss

Andere fahren mit viel weniger vor rausgesetzt ist das die UVC noch an bleibtweißt was ich meine

Und leider passt deine Berechnung der KW Zahl nicht Rechne noch mal nach

Und den Seitenhieb hättest du Dir sparen können 
LG Patric


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

Grins du alter PE-Junkie, 

Stimmt der ozi war zu gering gerechnet...


----------



## BALU UND ZEUS (7. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Grins du alter PE-Junkie,
> 
> Stimmt der ozi war zu gering gerechnet...


mein alter Grau Fuchs,

naja der Ozi ist nur ein Kleinteil bei den normalen Geräten

vergiss die Druckpumpe nicht und ganz hoch im Kurs der SK

Round Abound 700Watt/Stunde eher höher gleich 16,8KW bei 24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb eher höher

Da ist die Tauch UVC ja ein Vogelschiss 

LG Patric


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

Naja du ketten,

Ich wollte es nicht gleich so übertreiben, deswegen ist meiner auch eingemottet, aber ich hörte das ihn einer übernehmen will....


----------



## dpoessl (7. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> dpoessl: Der Link ist nur Vorschaltgerät, Leuchtmittel und Glas!
> ES fehlt dazu aber immer das Extra zu bestellende Kabelset für 55Euro! Siehe rechts daneben auf der Seite...
> Steht auch auf der Seite unten drunter!



Den Preis von 194 den ich genannt habe, war aber für beides. Hab also schon gesehen, dass ich beide Artikel benötige. 

Also stehen 194 Euro im Vergleich zu 370 Euro. 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese 75 Watt Rota Tauch UVC so viel schlechter sein soll als eine 75 Watt Rota Amalgam.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juni 2016)

Du hast Recht und schon die 55 Euro zum Grundpreis dazugerechnet.

Am Besten, Du rufst mal beim Händler an und lässt Dir die Unterschiede zur Amalgam erklären. 
Längere Lebensdauer der Amalgam kann ein Argument sein, was Du gegen den Aufpreis gegenrechnen kannst.
Und da wird es schwer bei dem Preisunterschied.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Juni 2016)

Bei dieser hier: 

http://www.shop.vogtland-koi.de/index.php?cat=KAT056&product=P000087

kostet die Ersatzlampe 40 Euro. 

http://www.shop.vogtland-koi.de/index.php?cat=KAT056&product=P000635

Wäre also auch eine Variante.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2016)

Rechne es einfach mal auf 5 Jahre hoch mit Ersatzlampen und vll 1x Ersatz-Quarzglas.
Ich meine auf die Dauer ist Amalgam trotzdem teurer.
Hatte das mal grob gerechnet für mich und bin bei normaler UVC gelandet.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Juni 2016)

Soooooooo  

Damit ist der wohl anstrengendste letzte Bauabschnitt auch fertig


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2016)

Was kostet die Kammer mit gfk wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## dpoessl (8. Juni 2016)

Habe für beide Kammern folgendes verbraucht: 

- 30kg Harz 
- 25qm Gewebe 
- 8kg TopCoat 
- 3 Liter Grundierung 
- Pinsel, Mischbecher etc. 

--> Kosten: ca. 350 Euro


----------



## dpoessl (11. Juni 2016)

Muss euch nochmals kurz bzgl. des Skimmers nerven  

Ist es so richtig???


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Juni 2016)

nein,
Das Teil am Rohr ist verkehrt herum.
Sieht man auf meinem Foto eigentlich genau.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/528652/

Grüße
Farlo


----------



## Teicholm (11. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Ich kenne den Skimmer nicht aber ich würde sagen das schwarze Teil auf dem KG Rohr gehört anders rum.
So bleibt doch der Kram n der Kante hängen oder? 
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand dazu.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juni 2016)

Bei beiden Varianten bleibt ggf. der Skimmer mal hängen.
Habe alles.probiert.
Reduzierung nach unten mit der scharfen Kante erscheint sinnvoller.

Ursache kann für klemmende Skimmer kann ein sich bildener Kalkbelag auf den Oberflächen sein....oder das die Oberfläche rauh wird...oder...


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

kurze Frage an euch: 

Muss ja noch die Rücklaufkammer von der Biokammer abtrennen. 

  

Dachte mir vielleicht, dass ich auf diese "Stufe" so eine Filtermedienauflage 

http://koi-company.de/filtermedienauflage-680x400x12mm.html

passend auflegen kann und an den Seiten mit Innotec verklebe...

Oder habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Juni 2016)

680 x 400 x 12mm...wenn es von der Breite und Höhe reicht.
Oder das größere Gitter:
http://koi-company.de/teichfilter/zubehor/lichtstegplatte-1210x600x15mm.html

Wie gut Innotec auf der blauen Gelcoat-Farbe hält....
Vielleicht ein PVC- U- Profil seitlich und unten mit GFK aufkleben und das Gitter einschieben??
Oder PVC- Winkel und das Gitter anschrauben, Kabelbinder etc....

Hauptsache, dass Helix wird zurückgehalten und drückt nicht das Gitter weg.
Der erste Versuch mit Innotec klingt ja ersteinmal interessant. Ggf. das Gelcoat leicht anschleifen...

Das Raster ist 16 x 16mm! Da geht 12er Helix durch!

Eventuell einen "Rahmen" basteln und dort das Kunststoffgewebe aus dem Baumarkt drüber.
Oder das Gittergebewebe vor die senkrecht montierte Medienauflage...mit Kabelbindern plus Innotec am Rand..
Ist bei Hornbach in der Fliegengitterabteilung als Rollenware und wurde von einigen empfohlen!

Oder Du steckst auf die Rückläufe senkrechte Gitterrohre auf.
Entweder fertig kaufen oder aus KG Rohr, Bohrungen und PE Laubstop oder dem grünen Gittergewebe selber bauen.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

Was für ein Biomedium willst du denn verwenden?
Das __ Hel-X® 17 KLL geht durch die Raster durch. kleineres dann erst recht.
Besser wäre dann http://koi-company.de/lichtstegplatte-1210x600x15mm.html#produktbeschreibung


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2016)

oder Volierendraht aus Edelstahl ==>  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...hash=item3ab4427c29:m:mSBAL3YhW7XAfhjGyWEGUuQ


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2016)

Also dieser Volierendraht sieht echt sympathisch aus. Der passt von der Maschenweite und den kann ich sicherlich auch einfach so reinlegen und mit Innotec fixieren.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...hash=item3ab4427c29:m:mSBAL3YhW7XAfhjGyWEGUuQ


Maschenweite: 9,5mm x 9,5mm

Drahtstärke: 0,8mm


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Also dieser Volierendraht sieht echt sympathisch aus. Der passt von der Maschenweite und den kann ich sicherlich auch einfach so reinlegen und mit Innotec fixieren.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...hash=item3ab4427c29:m:mSBAL3YhW7XAfhjGyWEGUuQ
> 
> ...



Dafür wirst du wohl einen Rahmen mit weiteren mittig liegenden Verstärkungen brauchen, sonst fliegt dir das Ding vom Flow weg. Zudem denke ich das sich die Helix dran versammeln werden und sich beim Teufelszeug nicht von weg bewegen lassen.


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Also dieser Volierendraht sieht echt sympathisch aus. Der passt von der Maschenweite und den kann ich sicherlich auch einfach so reinlegen und mit Innotec fixieren.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...hash=item3ab4427c29:m:mSBAL3YhW7XAfhjGyWEGUuQ
> 
> ...



Dafür wirst du wohl einen Rahmen mit weiteren mittig liegenden Verstärkungen brauchen, sonst fliegt dir das Ding vom Flow weg. Zudem denke ich das sich die Helix dran versammeln werden und sich beim Teufelszeug nicht von weg bewegen lassen.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Dafür wirst du wohl einen Rahmen mit weiteren mittig liegenden Verstärkungen brauchen, sonst fliegt dir das Ding vom Flow weg. Zudem denke ich das sich die Helix dran versammeln werden und sich beim Teufelszeug nicht von weg bewegen lassen.



ok was schlägst du vor?

---------------

Hierfür müsste ich dann halt __ Hel-x größer als 15 nehmen 
http://koi-company.de/lichtstegplatte-1210x600x15mm.html#produktbeschreibung


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

Hmmm, gute Frage, lass mich denken...


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

Thorsten sein Vorschlag ist mit der beste....


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2016)

Könnte ja theoretisch mit Innotec einen Kabelkanal ohne Deckel als U-Profil einkleben und in dieses könnte ich dann die Lichtstegplatte einkleben. 

So müsste das __ Hel-X zurückgehalten werden.


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

Na, du musst immer dran denken das das schwimmende Helix durch den Flow mitgezogen wird, von daher mit den Rohren von Thorsten in die helixkammer hinein. Vor einem Gitter würden sich diese ansammeln und solange drücken bis der Weg frei ist. Dabei würde es zu einer überstauung der Kammer kommen, bis zum Überlauf der selbigen.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2016)

Aber da sind doch ggf. meine Standrohre drauf um die Kammer abzusperren?!?!??!


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

Die standrohre ja, aber du musst doch das Wasser aus der Biologie zurück in den Teich bekommen, oder?

Also im Normalbetrieb sind da keine standrohre, nur zum spülen oder um die Anlage außer Funktion zu nehmen.

Von daher herrscht dort nen unglaublicher Druck, der spült dir die Helix da durch. Ähnlich habe ich das gerade selber erfahren müssen, das 9mm Gitter lässt 12er Helix durch, das würde einfach durchgedrückt. Ist sber bei mir schon geändert.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2016)

Du und Thorsten meint also dass ich kein Gitter einbauen soll sondern auf die Rückläufe 6x ein KG Rohr mit Gittermatte und entsprechenden Löchern? 

Das kapier ich schon. 

Aber was ist wenn ich absperren will? 

Dann nehme ich die Gitterrohre weg und stülp die Standrohre drauf. Und genau beim Wechseln flutscht doch alles __ Hel-X weg da ja kurze Zeit dann gar kein Rohr auf dem Rücklauf steckt.


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> einem Gitter würden sich diese ansammeln und solange drücken bis der Weg frei ist.


hi Torsten,
wenn das __ Hel-X solche Kraft entwickelt, können dann die weichen Laubschutzgitter es aufhalten


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> hi Torsten,
> wenn das __ Hel-X solche Kraft entwickelt, können dann die weichen Laubschutzgitter es aufhalten



Bei den großen LH denke ich nicht, ich habe nen Flow von 50m3 je biotonne


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Du und Thorsten meint also dass ich kein Gitter einbauen soll sondern auf die Rückläufe 6x ein KG Rohr mit Gittermatte und entsprechenden Löchern?
> 
> Das kapier ich schon.
> 
> ...



Nein, du trennst die Kammer ab und die 6 Rohre stecken in der Abtrennung, sonst kescherst du tagelang Helix....


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2016)

Meinst also als doppelten Schutz? 

Lichtstegplatte und zusätzlich die Rohre? 

Oder steh ich einfach gerade mal wieder auf dem Schlauch? 

Gerade ärgere ich mich doch bisschen dass ich die Kammern nicht doch getrennt habe...So könnte ich mir das alles sparen...Aber ihr sagtet ja es muss nicht


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2016)

Richtig, du hättest sie trennen sollen! Das bringt es auf den Punkt!


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Juni 2016)

Runde Rohre mit Gittern bekommen den Druck von allen Seiten und werden nicht weggedrückt.
Ein senkrechtes Gitter könnte schon durch Helixstau und Flow etwas einseitigen Druck bekommen. 

Entweder Lichtstegplatte mit Gittergewebe verfeinern....oder Edelstahllochblech....gibt es in allen Lochgrössen und Formen.
Bei den Quadrat löchern gilt die Diagonale....

Das Edelstahlblech an allen vier Seiten abkanten lassen....wie ein Kuchenblech.

Das kannst Du dann aufkleben...leicht .anschleifen....Epox mit Stellmittel....Paste anrühren

Bei der Version mit den Standrohren mit Sieb. ...kann man ggf. für Wartungsarberbeiten und aufstecken von geschlossenen Standrohren die Pumpe oder LH ausschalte .

Nur Ideen. 

Nix falsch gemacht...


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> die Pumpe oder LH ausschalte .


dann auch bitte einen __ Hel-X stopper an den LH Ausgang - sonst zieht es das Plastik zurück in den LH beim ausschalten


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2016)

Hi Dominik,
wie groß ist den das "Loch" wo die Abtrennung hinein soll ?


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Juni 2016)

Da kann man mittig in der Biokammer stehende Gitterröhren sehen.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922&start=310

Mitch: Du meinst, bei Pumpe aus läuft es kurz von der  Biokammer rückwärts in den LH..
Wenn man 1 Rücklauf mehr hat als Saugleitungen zum Filter.....müsste es eher in Richtung Teich weiter fließen. ..
Muss ich mal gucken....


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Muss ich mal gucken....


da bin ich ja mal gespannt was der LH geschluckt hat


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juni 2016)

Beim Besuch bei @Küstensegler habe ich dieselbe Frage gestellt. Er mir live demonstriert das das Helix nicht abhaut. Erst den LH ausschalten, kurz warten und dann die Gitterrohre gegen Standrohre getauscht. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Juni 2016)

Wenn mein Filter stark verschmutz ist oder ich zum spülen der Rohre Zuläufe per Standrohr verschlossen habe, fließt das Helix bei
zu großer Höhendifferenz nach Ausschalten des LH von der Biokammer zurück in die LH-Kammer.
Das kann ich dadurch verhindern, dass ich den LH nur ausschalte, wenn die Differenzhöhe zwischen LH und Biokammer nicht zu groß ist.
Da die Biokammer ja im System den höchsten Wasserstand hat, fließt das Wasser nach Ausschalten des LH in alle Richtungen weg (Teich *und *LH-Kammer).
Ich verhinder das Zurückfließen in die LH-Kammer dadurch, dass ich den LH ein paar Sekunden nach Auschalten kurz wieder einschalte, so dass das Helix im LH wieder in die Biokammer gedrückt wird.
Zwischenzeitlich hat sich die Höhe des Wassers dann eingependelt so dass ich den LH dann komplett ausschalten kann.
Geht also alles mit ein wenig Probieren.
Wie Flo schon sagte, dass Ausstauschen der Gitterrohre mit den Standrohren funktioniert problemlos.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Juni 2016)

ICh habe zum Verschließen bei Wartungsarbeiten für den LH eine Flexkappe DN200.....Kappe rauf (Luft entweicht ja oben über den Abschäumer), Membranpumpe aus....
Ausserdem steckt bei mir am LH -Auslaß noch ein Bogen KG200/45° drauf für eine Kreisströumung in der Biokammer. Den kann ich auch hochdrehen oder noch einen 87° Bogen nach oben aufstecken.

Es geht also alles- irgendwie.
Gitter einkleben oder Siebrohre als Standrohre...der Beides....dann ist in der Biokammer Helix bewegt und in der Standrohrabteilung Helix statisch.
Aber das würde sich auch ohne Abtrennung ggf. so einstellen.

Auf den LH Auslass bietet es sich an ebenfalls ein 45° oder 87° Bogen aufzustecken (bei mir ohne Dichtring), der das Helix in Drehung bringt.
Dreht man den Bogen auch leicht nach unten, geht die ganze Luft oben am Entlüfter zum Abschäumen raus.
Es ist so auch wesentlich leiser, als wenn der LH in die Kammer blubbert.


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ... und in der Standrohrabteilung Helix statisch


ist das ned die Klarwasserkammer (mit uvc ?)  ohne __ Hel-X


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Juni 2016)

Helix und UVC---geht ja nicht...
Dann muss er das Helix sowieso von der UVC abschirmen (versetzte Edelstahl- Bleche)...und auch die Flansche und KG- Stücken am Boden...


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

danke für die vielen Tipps...

1. Werde mich wohl für die Lichtstegplatte und zusätzlich dadrüber noch für Fliegengitter entscheiden. So kann sich nix in dem Raster verfangen.

2. Die Tauch-UVC muss aus Platzgründen in die Einlaufkammer

3. Skimmer sind montiert 

4. Die große Bio- Rücklaufkammer geflutet und dicht  

5. Der LH ist nicht mehr im Teich sondern im LH-Schacht

6. Spülpumpe ist angeschlossen

7. Elektrik ist im Filterkeller verlegt und angeschlossen

8. Heute würde ich mal den ersten Test starten wollen  Bin super aufgeregt...

Habt ihr noch Tipps bzw. Hinweise für den ersten Test bzw. den ersten Start der Linie?


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2016)

Ist auch schon genug Schmutz im Teich das sich das Trommeln lohnt,  der LH entlüftet, das __ Hel-x poliert  

na dann mal viel Glück das alles funzt


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

Lass kesseln!


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juni 2016)

Auf jeden Fall...Also das Teil wird ordentlich zu tun bekommen  

__ Hel-X muss ich noch ordern...Will aber schon mal die Filterlinie testen...

Aber Tauch-UVC müsste heute kommen...Dann kann ich die auch noch mit integrieren...


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2016)

Fliegengitter ist ggf. zu fein.
Bei Hornbach z.B. steht genau neben dem Fliegengitter das grüne, etwas gröbere und stabilere Kunststoffgitter auf Rolle, was eher ein Hummelgitter ist.

Lass Blubbern!


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juni 2016)

Fast hätte ich die Schmutzwasserrinne vergessen...

Naja...

Das muss ich noch schnell erledigen und dann starte ich durch...

Halt euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Mathias2508 (15. Juni 2016)

Moin,
Und wie ist der Skimmer  jetzt eingebaut?? Bild bitte.


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juni 2016)

Soooooooooooooo  
















Es lief alles  

Lief deshalb weil ich den LH und den TF wieder ausgeschaltet habe, WEEEEEIL der TF in der Minute 2x spült und das mega laut ist...

Nun die Frage an euch: Ist das zu Beginn normal, dass er so oft spült? Denke mal dass meine Nachbarn schnell durchdrehen wenn er nachts jede Minute spült....


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Hattest du irgendwas geschrieben das das Wasser grün ist?


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hattest du irgendwas geschrieben das das Wasser grün ist?



???

Morgen kommt hoffentlich die UVC...Dann geht es dem Grün an den Kragen...


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Deswegen spült er so häufig, das wird er auch noch 1-2 Tage tun, dann ist der dreckest, Sand, schwebstoffe erstmal raus


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> mega laut ist...


bau dir einen Schallschutzkasten aus Styrodur, das dämmt etwas,
am Anfang ist eben mehr Schmutz im Wasser, das wird mit der Zeit besser und die Intervalle werden länger.


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Zudem denke mal an deinen eiweissabschäumer nach dem LH, da müssen noch dringend Rohre drauf das sie den Dreck aus dem Wasser transportieren...


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2016)

Das siehst Du doch im TF an der Schmutz und Klarwasserseite, ob er wirklich "pegelabhängig" spült.
Ich kenne jetzt nicht die Steuerung....kann man da nicht auch eine AntiDauerspülverriegelungszeit einstellen?
Oder vielleicht ist der Schwimmerschalter oder Stäbe nicht richtig positioniert??#

Das siehst Du schon an der Trommelaussenseite am Siebgewebe um wieviel das Wasser in der Trommel höher ist als im Klarwasser aussen.

Oder der LH hat zuviel Pumpleistung für den TF....

Alle 2 min. klingt krass...

Messe doch bitt einmal den Niveauunterschied kurz nach dem Spülen bei LH an gegenüber "LH aus":
-Einlaufsammelkammer
-TF Einlauf-Schmutzwasserseite
-TF Klarwasser
-LH Sammelschacht
-Biokammer


Ansonsten sieht man schön, dass dem LH Auslauf ein aufgesteckter Bogen gut stehen würde, damit das Wasser in der Biokammer sich etwas dreht.
Skimmer werkelt?


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juni 2016)

1. Also die Skimmer funktionieren 1a...Die Oberfläche war ruckzuck sauber  

2. Es ist ja noch die 150er Thomas LH Pumpe dran, da meine 200er noch zur Reparatur ist...

3. Morgen werde ich die Bögen auf den LH-Abzweig stecken...Dann kann der Schaum und Dreck auch abgeleitet werden...

4. Einen Bogen auf den 200er Ausgang ist auch kein Problem. Hab ich noch genug da. 

5. Werde morgen sobald ich wieder Zuhause bin weiter testen...Dann kann ich auch mal die Höhenunterschiede messen...

Danke erst einmal Jungs


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Na, dann halte uns mal auf dem laufenden und schön filmen


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

Soooooo...

Habe ein kleines Dach gebaut für die EinlaufKammer damit ich da ohne Probleme die Tauch UVC legen kann...Also zwecks Augenschäden...

 

Habe die Tauch-UVC einmal in die Kammer gelegt. Sie schwimmt natürlich etwas  Ist das egal oder soll ich sie irgendwie mit einem Gewicht nach unten auf den Boden drücken?

  

-----------------------------------------------

Dann habe ich einen Bogen auf den 200er Übergang gesteckt...







------------------------------------------------


Und ich habe auch versucht mal einen 45er Bogen auf das T-Stück zu stecken, aber der Schaum kommt gar nicht so hoch...???


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

Sag mal, welche Thomas Pumpe ist das? Das sieht mir nach sehr wenig Flow aus, was macht der skimmer, saugt der?


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Sag mal, welche Thomas Pumpe ist das? Das sieht mir nach sehr wenig Flow aus, was macht der skimmer, saugt der?



Das ist eine 150er, da meine 200er bei "Mushi" aka Frank ist, weil sie ja defekt ist/war...

Hoffe dass ich die nächste Woche wieder habe...

Die Skimmer saugen, ja.


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

Ok, sieht aber nicht nach viel aus wenn ich so auf meine gucke, aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch, mal sehen was die 200er bringt. Und was macht der Trommler?


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ok, sieht aber nicht nach viel aus wenn ich so auf meine gucke, aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch, mal sehen was die 200er bringt. Und was macht der Trommler?



Ja das komische ist auch, dass die Pumpe aktuell "nur" 72 Watt verbraucht... 

 

Kommt die mit den drei Metern nicht klar?


----------------

Der Schaum kommt langsam aber sicher  Deswegen hab ich einen Eimer hingehangen. 

  

-----------------

Tauch-UVC ist an und funktioniert


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist das was wir in Gera gemessen haben, desto tiefer, desto weniger Stromverbrauch.

Naja war die neu?

Weil das mir echt sehr wenig vorkommt, vom Flow und vom Strom...


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

@Mushi war die neu?


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2016)

Könntest Du den Luftheber kurzfristig und ohne viel Hick-Hack einkürzen und dann mit der Pumpe betreiben!? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da unten bei der 150er nicht mehr so viel Luft ankommt, wobei es aber eigentlich doch sehr gut aussieht, wenn ich mir im Vergleich dazu den abgesunkenen Wasserstand im Luftheberschacht anschaue. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren. THX


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Könntest Du den Luftheber kurzfristig und ohne viel Hick-Hack einkürzen und dann mit der Pumpe betreiben!? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da unten bei der 150er nicht mehr so viel Luft ankommt, wobei es aber eigentlich doch sehr gut aussieht, wenn ich mir im Vergleich dazu den abgesunkenen Wasserstand im Luftheberschacht anschaue. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren. THX



Das geht leider nicht mehr, da ich keine 200er Rohre mehr habe...

Aber ein Gedanke ist mir gerade gekommen: Kann es sein, dass ich an Flow verliere, weil ich an in den 200er Bögen und am Übergang keine Dichtungen drin habe? Habe sie weggelassen um den LH leichter warten zu können...


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

Nein, habe auch keine Dichtungen drin, warten wir auf die 200er


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Das geht leider nicht mehr, da ich keine 200er Rohre mehr habe...



Schade.


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

Aber der Stromverbrauch passt gar nicht


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Aber der Stromverbrauch passt gar nicht



Hmmm...

Dann kann es noch daran liegen, dass ich beide Skimmer offen habe. Also 4x BA und 2x Skimmer. Auf 5x Eingänge am TF und 5x Ausgänge am TF und 6x Rückläufe.


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Dann kann es noch daran liegen, dass ich beide Skimmer offen habe. Also 4x BA und 2x Skimmer. Auf 5x Eingänge am TF und 5x Ausgänge am TF und 6x Rückläufe.



Das hätte aber wenig Auswirkungen auf den stromverbrauch


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Das hätte aber wenig Auswirkungen auf den stromverbrauch



Ja das stimmt...Hmmm...Dann weiß ich auch nicht...

Dann heißt es...WARTEN


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

Richtig


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallöle all 
Bin Ick der Einzigste , der ein pulsieren des LH sieht ? Erforsche mal den Grund ! 
#830 !
Wenn du den Bogen wieder aufsteckst , ist es deutlich ! 
@Zander 
Also weist du !?  Als "Kræck" solltest du helfen können !


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2016)

Oh man...Was meinst du denn mit "Pulsieren" ??? 

Bin extra nochmal raus...


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Juni 2016)

#830 !
Dort nimmst du den Bogen aus der LH Entlüftung , dann machst du ihn wieder rein !
In dem Moment schwankt dort der Wasserspiegel !!! Sollte nicht sein ! Ein LH braucht einen gleichmäßigen Luft - sprich Wasserstrom um gut zu fördern ! Da ist LH Feintuning angesagt ! Macht aber erst Sinn , mit deiner hauptsächlich ( kaputten ) Luftpumpe


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Juni 2016)

Moin,
was sind denn die 631 bei Trommelfilter in #834?


----------



## dpoessl (17. Juni 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Moin,
> was sind denn die 631 bei Trommelfilter in #834?



Was meinst damit?


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Juni 2016)

Moin,
du schreibst, die Luftpumpe braucht 72 Watt und als Anhang das Bild.
Was sind die 631 darunter?


----------



## dpoessl (17. Juni 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Moin,
> du schreibst, die Luftpumpe braucht 72 Watt und als Anhang das Bild.
> Was sind die 631 darunter?



Achso jetzt weiß ich was du meinst...

Das ist der Trommelfilter inkl Spülpumpe beim Spülen.

Und das braucht er im normalen Betrieb


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Und das braucht er im normalen Betrieb


28,1 Watt nur für die Steuerung des TF  ned a wengerla viel für nix tun.


----------



## dpoessl (17. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> 28,1 Watt nur für die Steuerung des TF  ned a wengerla viel für nix tun.



Naja...Was solls   Immernoch weit weniger als letztes Jahr mit Ozon usw.


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

mit den 28 watt läuft ja schon meine V60, aber als Standby für die Steuerung ist das recht viel.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Juni 2016)

Das kann nicht normal sein, dass eine Steuerung 28W verbraucht....

Meine SPS Steuerung Marke Eigenbau schluckt 8W und hat sogar noch das externe Display..


----------



## dpoessl (18. Juni 2016)

Das sagt der Hersteller in seinen technischen Daten: 

Stromverbrauch Ruhezustand: 15 Watt
Stromverbrauch Spülvorgang:  565 Watt 

Werde das nochmals mit einem anderen Messgerät überprüfen.


----------



## dpoessl (18. Juni 2016)

EDIT: 

Soll ich das 17er __ Hel-X nehmen oder das neue 13er? Oder ein ganz anderes? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juni 2016)

1/2 Japanmatten 1/2 17er Helix.


----------



## dpoessl (18. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1/2 Japanmatten 1/2 17er Helix.



Ne ich will in der Kammer keine Matten. Da soll nur __ Hel-X rein.


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Hi,
der einzige unterschied ist doch nur die Fläche: 17er (595 m²/m³) zu 13er (955 m²/m³)
nimm das was du schon hast, wenn es ned reicht dann kannst ja immer noch 17er oder 13er dazukaufen

http://www.hel-x.eu/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Hel-X-Flyer.pdf

das 17er wird vielleicht besser durchströmt und geht ned so leicht durch die Absperrgitter


----------



## dpoessl (18. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi,
> der einzige unterschied ist doch nur die Fläche: 17er (595 m²/m³) zu 13er (955 m²/m³)
> nimm das was du schon hast, wenn es ned reicht dann kannst ja immer noch 17er oder 13er dazukaufen
> 
> ...



Es ist auch günstiger. 

Also 300 Liter 17er.


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

ich hab alle möglichen Sorten im IBC.





Hauptsache die Bakterien finden einen Platz.


----------



## dpoessl (19. Juni 2016)

Die UVC und der TF sind grandios  Das Wasser wird immer besser und klarer  Bin happy, dass alles so gut funktioniert...


To-Do-Liste:

0. Lichtstegplatte und Gitter in Biokammer und __ Hel-X einfüllen

1. Regentonne in den FK um das Wasser zum Spülen daraus zu nehmen und nicht mehr aus der Bio-/Rücklaufkammer

2. Dach für den FK planen und bauen

3. Teichrand neu planen und bauen




EDIT:

Ich muss doch das Hel-X in schwimmend nehmen oder? Belüfte es ja nicht von unten. So würde ja das schwebende zu Boden sinken.

Also das würde ich dann nehmen wollen: 

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Helix/Helix-17-schwimmend.html

Nur direkt vom Hersteller


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Juni 2016)

Ja..Schwimmend.

Preis....Leistung....

Eigentlich wäre ja das 13 plus das günstigste, weil es für den Preis die grösste Oberfläche bietet.
Ich bin aber kein Helixperte.

Spülwasser aus der Biokammer macht Sinn, weil gerade bei Koiteichen regelmäßig teilweise Wasserwechsel vemacht werden sollte...
Und das hat man schon mit der Spülwasserentnahme und dem Nachfüllen mit Frischwasser ggf. erledigt.


----------



## dpoessl (19. Juni 2016)

Ok dann belass ich es so  Habe gerade gesehen, dass eh kein Platz mehr da ist für eine Regentonne. 

Hatte nur die Idee, weil mir 2x der Sprühbalken verstopft ist...Aber das wird vermutlich nicht mehr passieren, da jetzt der grobe Schmutz schon raus ist aus dem Kreislauf.


----------



## tosa (19. Juni 2016)

Denke mal über einen vorfilter für die spüldüsen nach, den gibt es im Baumarkt für kleines Geld, zwischen spülpumpe und düsenstock montieren


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Denke mal über einen vorfilter für die spüldüsen nach



das kann schnell so aussehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/530484/


----------



## dpoessl (20. Juni 2016)

Mist...Hatte heute einen kleinen (15cm) Koi im Trommelfilter in der Schmutzwasserrinne liegen    

War leider schon zu spät  

Wird wohl in den Skimmer geschwommen sein...Der Spalt an den BA zwischen Deckel und Folie ist ja zu klein für die Kois...Hoff ich zumindest...

Wie löst ihr dieses Problem?


----------



## tosa (20. Juni 2016)

Keine tosai kaufen....

Hättest du 20 Euro mehr für nen skimmer ausgegeben wäre dort drin ein Korb gewesen der genau das verhindert.

Z.b. Dieser hier:
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/AquaForte-Rohrskimmer-R-200-mm-mit-Korb


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2016)

hi
bau einen Rahmen mit dem volierengitter und stell den vor die zuläufe vom TF,
dann natürlich öfters mal nachsehen das kein Grünzeugs im gitter hängt.

lieber den fisch in der einlaufkammer als auf der spülrinne.


----------



## dpoessl (24. Juni 2016)

Nach nur einer Woche sieht man schon die BA durchblitzen 

Die Fische sind happy und schwimmen und essen wie verrückt 

Am WE bau ich die Lichtstegplatte in die Biokammer ein.

Habe 300 Liter 17er __ Hel-X bei Stöhr bestellt.






Sorry für die schlechte Quali. Die Sonne knallt schon wieder.


----------



## tosa (24. Juni 2016)

Verstehe ich das jetzt gerade richtig?

Du hast keine Biologie am laufen und fütterst die Fische?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juni 2016)

Oder hast du die Biologie übernommen von der Filterung die während des Umbau gelaufen ist?


----------



## dpoessl (26. Juni 2016)

Hab das Gitter eingebaut...Dazu habe ich an den Seiten und am Boden Kabelkanäle als Art U-Profile angebohrt und mit Innotec zusätzlich verklebt. 

Danach hab ich das Gitter von oben einfach reingeschoben. 

Zusätzlich habe ich das Gitter dann noch mit zahlreichen Kabelbindern an den U-Profilen befestigt. 

  

Hier noch ein Bild von heute

  

 

Hätte wirklich nicht gesagt, dass das Wasser so schön sauber wird...

Danke nochmals an alle Helfer insbesondere @ThorstenC und @mitch für die zahlreichen Tipps und Hilfestellungen...


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juni 2016)

Dankeschön- gerne geschehen- und es waren ja auch noch ein paar Leutchen mehr beteiigt- eigentlich viele gute Forenbeiträge anderer.

Unbedingt Biokammer füllen- auch einfach mit dem Zeugs vom alten Filter...bis das Helix drin ist und bis dahin- Diät...

Wenn Dein LH in Betrieb mit dem Auslauf aus dem Wasser der Biokammer rausguckt, wird der Abschäumer nicht gut funktionieren.
Deswegen rate ich immer dazu, den LH Auslauf in der Biokammer immer leicht unter OK Wasser einzubauen, damit eben auch der Abschäumer gut funktioniert.

Du kannst auch den aufgesteckten 45°- Bogen leicht nach unten drehen und somit geht die ganze Luft durch den Abschäumer raus.

Das habe ich bei mir auch so, obwohle LH Auslauf komplett getaucht, blubberte es immernoch etwas in die Biokammer hinein.
Durch den leicht  nach unten gedrehten Bogen ist der LH jetzt auch komplett leise....


----------



## Teicholm (27. Juni 2016)

es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob der gewünschte flow erreicht wird. Das Wasser ist schon schön sauber - aber
vor den BA's hat sich ein wenig angesammelt. Ziehen die wirklich gut oder geht viel über die Skimmer?


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juni 2016)

Natürlich auch vielen lieben Dank an alle anderen Helfer...War echt ein großes Projekt  

1. Zum Flow: Es ist leider immernoch die 150er Thomas, da ich noch auf meine 200er warte...Deshalb wird sich der Flow nochmals deutlich erhöhen...

2. Diät ist angeordnet 

3. Biomedien kommen morgen rein. Habe kein altes __ Hel-X mehr da.

4. Ja den Abschäumer muss ich noch optimieren.

EDIT: könnte ich die UVC auch in die Rücklaufkammer tun? Frage deshalb, da gestern wieder ein kleiner Koi drin war und er zwar durch meine verbauten Gitter nicht in den TF kam, aber ich glaube es ist nicht gut wenn der über Stunden direkt in die UVC guckt, oder?


EDIT 2: Fahr jetzt zu Hornbach wegen dem zusätzlichen Gitter. @ThorstenC du meintest, dass es das in der Fliegengitterabteilung gibt, richtig?


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juni 2016)

UV in der Rücklaufkammer geht.
Aber Du musst die Biologie-Helix vor UV schützen...irgendwie Bleche versetz einbauen...sei kreativ..

Die groben grünen Gitternetze stehen bei unserem Hornbach bei den Fliegengittern.
Die haben da so einen Ständer mit Rollen verschiedener Gewebe..

Deine Thomas 150 muss einen Defekt haben...
Eigentlich sollte.eine 120 reichen..
200 ist zu groß vermutlich. 

Musst Du halt testen und ggf. Mit Deinem Händler reden...ob Du zum testen eine 120 oder 150 bekommst.
Alternativ einfach jemanden fragen, der ebenfalls mehrere Thomas in Betrieb hat...da könntest Du zum testen kurz austauschen...


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juni 2016)

So habe das Gitter montiert...Jetzt kann das __ Hel-X rein  

  

  

Habe auch auf den 200er Bogen ein Gitter gespannt...So kann auch kein Hel-X zurück...

  

Und hier noch ein Video von gerade eben...Wieder bisschen klarer geworden


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Hast du das neue Helix angeätzt? Z.b. Mit kpm?


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hast du das neue Helix angeätzt? Z.b. Mit kpm?



Es kommt erst morgen mit GLS. Die Leute von Stoehr haben es erst heute verschickt. 

Was meinst du mit angeätzt?


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

2-3h in hochgradig kpm schmeißen damit die Oberfläche schon angeraut ist, dann geht die Besiedelung mit den bakkis etwas schneller, ansonsten dauert es deutlich länger


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juni 2016)

Ok und was ist dieses "KPM" ?


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Kaliumpermanganat, gibt es in der Apotheke, bitte Ausweis mitnehmen und als Grund "Behandlung von Fischen angeben"
Das Zeug darf nicht mehr unregistriert verkauft werden. Macht das Wasser schön lila. Dann dazu gleich wasserstoffperoxyd 30% mitbestellen, nach 3h drüber kippen und das Wasser ist wieder klar. Bitte dazu eine Wanne nutzen, nicht in der Filterkammer machen!!!


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juni 2016)

Super Tipp. Danke dir.

Welche Menge an KPM brauch ich denn da ca. für meine 300 Liter __ Hel-X ?


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Da reichen 30-50 Gramm aus, musst mal sehen was die in der Apotheke besorgen können, 0,5l wasserstoffperoxyd reichen auch


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2016)

hi,
aber bitte nur mit Gummihandschuhen ins Wasser langen sonst wird die Haut braun  ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliumpermanganat#Sicherheitshinweise

Kaliumpermanganat & Wasserstoffperoxyd  ned das da dann gleich ein MEK vor der Tür steht


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> hi,
> aber bitte nur mit Gummihandschuhen ins Wasser langen sonst wird die Haut braun  ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliumpermanganat#Sicherheitshinweise
> 
> Kaliumpermanganat & Wasserstoffperoxyd  ned das da dann gleich ein MEK vor der Tür steht



Deswegen ja der Hinweis für die Verwendung....


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2016)

Habe mal gehört, Helix in den Betonmischer mit etwas Kies und dann in der Sonne braten lassen. Soll auch die Oberfläche aufrauen.


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe mal gehört, Helix in den Betonmischer mit etwas Kies und dann in der Sonne braten lassen. Soll auch die Oberfläche aufrauen.



Jo, ist nur die Frage wie du den ganzen Druck da wieder rausbekommst, bzw. die Helix wieder eingesammelt bekommst, das schreibt leider keiner..... Wer schonmal stundenlang Helix eingesammelt hat weiß wie nervig das ist...


----------



## htfzr (27. Juni 2016)

Man kippt den Inhalt des Mischers in einen Bottich mit Wasser und schöpft das Helix mit einem Kescher ab und platziert es auf einem ausgebreiteten Bettlaken in der Sonne. Die einzige Schwierigkeit dabei ist später zu erklären warum das gute Bettlaken so dreckig ist


----------



## tosa (27. Juni 2016)

htfzr schrieb:


> Man kippt den Inhalt des Mischers in einen Bottich mit Wasser und schöpft das Helix mit einem Kescher ab und platziert es auf einem ausgebreiteten Bettlaken in der Sonne. Die einzige Schwierigkeit dabei ist später zu erklären warum das gute Bettlaken so dreckig ist



Und hoffen das keine daneben fallen, wie hast du den dreckest innerhalb der Helix rausbekommen?


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Helix in den Betonmischer mit etwas Kies


Sand wäre besser, noch besser gleich eine Handvoll mit Gartenerde zusätzlich (denn da sind gleich die richtigen Bakterien dabei)

und der Sand geht auch wieder leichter aus dem Helix als Kies

das Bettlaken darf dann auch sauber bleiben denn das UV licht der sonne würde ja die Bakterien gleich wieder "killen"


----------



## htfzr (27. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Und hoffen das keine daneben fallen, wie hast du den dreckest innerhalb der Helix rausbekommen?



Garnicht da blieb kaum was drin und das was drin blieb habe ich auch da gelassen weil es meiner Meinung nach im Filter nicht stört. Ich habe ein paar Schaufeln des sehr sandigen Aushubs verwendet.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Und hoffen das keine daneben fallen, wie hast du den dreckest innerhalb der Helix rausbekommen?


Wurde ja schon alles beantwortet. Man muss einfach kreativ werden. Irgend eine Lösung gibt es immer.


----------



## dpoessl (28. Juni 2016)

@tosa : Meinst du eim Wasserstoffperoxid die 3%ige Konzentration oder 30% ? Die Apotheke hätte beides. Bzgl. KPM rufen sie mich zurück  Haben bisschen blöd getan


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2016)

wie soll das Kaliumpermanganat das __ Hel-X anrauen? KMNO4 ist doch nur eine stark oxidierende Verbindung - zum Hel-X desinfizieren ja, aber mehr nicht, genauso das H2O2


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen. Liegt es in der Mischung beider Substanzen?


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das das KPM das Trennmittel aus dem Herstellungsprozess des Helix entfernt und so die eigentliche Oberfläche freilegt. Die ist dann sicher nicht sichtbar rauh aber im Mikrometerbereich schon und das reicht für Bakterien.


----------



## tosa (28. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> @tosa : Meinst du eim Wasserstoffperoxid die 3%ige Konzentration oder 30% ? Die Apotheke hätte beides. Bzgl. KPM rufen sie mich zurück  Haben bisschen blöd getan



30%


----------



## tosa (28. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> oxidierende Verbindung



du sagst es, es oxidiert


----------



## tosa (28. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Liegt es in der Mischung beider Substanzen?



mischen sollte man das erst wenn die Oxidation abgeschlossen ist


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juni 2016)

Warum macht sich ihr nicht zur Sicherheit folgendes in eine Mischertrommel:
HELIX aus PE
KPM
KOHLENRUSS
KALIUMNITRAT oder den guten Dünger....
Holzkohle
Magnesiumspäne
10Packungen Kaminstreichhölzer
Feuerstein
Kleineisenteile

Bitte den Mischer in gleissender Sonne mittig in einem geräumten Steinbruch  betreiben und  vorher dreimal tuten...

Ablöschen mit H2O5 natürlich nach der Oxidation...

Sorry...musste auchmal sein.
Und nein...macht das nicht...
--------
Kannst Du bitte einmal messen, wieviel Wasser der PP 50 pro Spülung benötigt? Danke


----------



## dpoessl (28. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> --------
> Kannst Du bitte einmal messen, wieviel Wasser der PP 50 pro Spülung benötigt? Danke



Ja das kann ich machen. Geh morgen raus und geb bisschen Wasser in einen Messbecher.

Wieso magst das wissen?



EDIT: Bedeutet dein Sarkasmus oben, dass du dein HelX gar nicht vorbehandelt hast?


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Juni 2016)

Bevor ich mir soviel Chemie(Reste) in den Teich verbring, warte ich lieber ein paar Wochen länger auf die natürliche Bewachsung.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Ich habe meine nicht behandelt und sie sind mittlerweile auch schon ein wenig bewachsen (14er)


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juni 2016)

Ich habe noch kein Helix..
Oft wird nach dem TF Spülwasserverbrauch gefragt...obwohl das bei Koi ja zum Wasserwechsel dazugerechnet werden kann.


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich habe noch kein Helix..
> Oft wird nach dem TF Spülwasserverbrauch gefragt...obwohl das bei Koi ja zum Wasserwechsel dazugerechnet werden kann.


Um es zum Wasserwechsel hinzu zurechnen muss man doch aber erst einmal wissen wie viel,  oder


----------



## dpoessl (29. Juni 2016)

So ich setz mich dann mal neben den TF und hoffe auf einen Spülvorgang  Habe zwei Liter Wasser in einen Eimer...Dann sind wir schlauer


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> hoffe auf einen Spülvorgang


gibt es keine manuelle Auslösung der Spülung?


----------



## dpoessl (29. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> gibt es keine manuelle Auslösung der Spülung?



Doch aber ich glaube der spült da solange ich drücke...Also keine reellen Bedingungen...


----------



## dpoessl (30. Juni 2016)

So die drei Säcke mit dem 17er __ Hel-X sind heute endlich gekommen. 

Habe sie nun doch direkt in die Biokammer geschüttet OHNE Vorbehandlung. 

Dann dauert es halt etwas länger. Bis dahin werd ich die Fische weniger füttern. 

  

Meint ihr dass ich noch irgendwie einen Belüfter in die Biokammer hängen soll oder wird das HelX durch den LH genug belüftet und bewegt? 

---------

Hier wieder ein aktuelles Fotos von gerade eben

 


-----------

Zum Thema TF Wassermenge zum Spülen. Ich habe gestern ca. 2 Liter Wasser gemessen.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Juni 2016)

Ich vermute,  Du kannst mit der Thomas 200 den LH betreiben und etwas Helix belüften.....

Wenn der  LH das Helix gut rumdreht in der Biokammer , geht es ggf.auch ohne...aber  besser jemand mit Erfahrung sagt was dazu...Helixperte

Probieren....

Danke für die Spülwassermengenangabe.
Liegt im grünen Bereich bei Dir.


----------



## dpoessl (30. Juni 2016)

Der Mist ist, dass das Helix nicht sinkt. So staut sich das Helix an der Oberfläche. Dauert es nur eine Weile bis es unter Wasser ist?


----------



## fiseloer (30. Juni 2016)

Hast Du schwimmendes oder schwebendes __ Hel-X ?


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Juni 2016)

Geduld.....bei nagelneuen, auch schwimmenden Helix dauert es etwas, bis es ein wenig weniger aufschwimmt...
Das hatten wir schon damals im legendären Blog von Teich4you mit dem Helix- Test..
Wird es denn vom LH mit dem Bogen dran etwas im Kreis gedreht?


----------



## dpoessl (30. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Geduld.....bei nagelneuen, auch schwimmenden Helix dauert es etwas, bis es ein wenig weniger aufschwimmt...
> Das hatten wir schon damals im legendären Blog von Teich4you mit dem Helix- Test..
> Wird es denn vom LH mit dem Bogen dran etwas im Kreis gedreht?



Habe es jetzt nochmal per Hand durchmischt. 

  

  

Unter der HelX Decke sieht man wie sich das HelX bewegt...

Bin also guter Dinge


----------



## dpoessl (30. Juni 2016)

Habe heute auch endlich die letzten beiden Fuhren Mutterboden geholt und endlich Gras angesäht 

 


Jetzt muss ich mich nur mal auf die Suche nach schönen Steinen für den Rand machen...


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Juli 2016)

Bezugnehmend auf #784 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/529872/ , bevorzuge ich die Schlitzform.
Ich habe viel mit Gitter aus verschiedenem Material und Lochgröße experimentiert. Es setzt sich immer zu und ist schlecht zu reinigen.

Die Schlitze werden links und rechts gebohrt und dann mit der Stichsäge ausgeschnitten. Verputzen mit der Feile. Zeit 1 - 1,5 Stunden. Man kann ja Pausen machen.

Ich habe ein Rohr in der Pumpenkammer, Schlitzbreite ca 12 mm. Im Helix 9 oder 10 mm. Muß man probieren, daß das Helix nicht mehr durch paßt.
Zum Reinigen senkrecht ein paar Mal ins Wasser tauchen, schon sauber.


----------



## dpoessl (1. Juli 2016)

Leider stapelt sich das HelX tagsüber wenn ich auf Arbeit bin ganz schön auf...  

Rühre dann immer nach der Arbeit durch dann passt alles für ca. eine halbe Stund ebis es sich wieder langsam auffbaut...

Wie lange meint ihr, dass dies so andauert? Habt ihr Tipps für mich um dieses Aufbauen zu verhindern?


----------



## mitch (1. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ich denk mal das das so 1-2 Wochen dauert bis es "schwebt". du könntest zum "umrühren" ein paar luftkugeln reinhängen.


----------



## dpoessl (1. Juli 2016)

Hab leider keine zweite Belüfterpumpe. 

Die frage ich ob ich mit so einem 

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Belueftung-Zubehoer/2-fach-Verteiler-POM.html

Y-Stück und einem zweiten Tellerbelüfter in der Biokammer neben dem LH noch genug Flow erzeugen kann? 

Oder doch einfach so eine

https://www.amazon.de/Hailea-Luftko...&qid=1467408595&sr=8-7&keywords=teichbelüfter

????


----------



## mitch (1. Juli 2016)

Kompressor  egal,

dafür hast zumindest mal eine Ersatzpumpe (die ja auch im winter als Eisfreihalter laufen kann)


----------



## dpoessl (8. Juli 2016)

Meint ihr, dass eine Schaufel Mutterboden den Biostart beschleunigen würde? Oder ist es eher kontraproduktiv?


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juli 2016)

Nitritprobleme?

Wie sind die Werte?

Du könntest das Helix immer noch mal mit Kies in den Mischer schmeißen zum Aufrauhen. Besiedlung dauert wie man oft liest viele Wochen.


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Juli 2016)

> Besiedlung dauert wie man oft liest viele Wochen.


Egal was du machst. 
Also machst du nichts.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juli 2016)

Hier vielleicht noch weitere Hinweise. 

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22119&start=10


----------



## tosa (9. Juli 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass eine Schaufel Mutterboden den Biostart beschleunigen würde? Oder ist es eher kontraproduktiv?



Lass es! Dein Problem ist manchmal deine Ungeduld.

Wenig füttern und das in kleinen Portionen, dazu nochmals das Helix bearbeiten.


----------



## dpoessl (9. Juli 2016)

Heute ist endlich meine 200er Pumpe wieder gekommen. 

Scheint eine neue zu sein. 

Hab sie gleich eingebaut. 






Man merkt echt krass den Unterschied zwischen der 150er und der 200er. Sowohl in der Biokammer als auch an den Rückläufen und an den Skimmern.


----------



## dpoessl (12. Juli 2016)

Nochmals ein aktuelles Video von der Biokammer. Der Flow mit der 200er Pumpe ist echt krass.






Und hier ein aktuelles Teich Video






Bin happy 


Aber eine Frage habe ich dennoch: 

Der TF spült aktuell sehr oft. Also wirklich oft. Alle paar Minuten. Könnte dies irgendwie mit dem Wechsel der Luftpumpe zusammenhängen? Ist es zuviel Flow für den TF?


----------



## Mushi (12. Juli 2016)

Schwimmereinstellung oder Filter zu klein.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Durch den supertiefen Schacht und die fette Pumpe wirst du ordentlich Umwälzung haben.
Mushi kann schon Recht haben, das es einfach zu viel Flow für den Filter ist und er sich einfach zu schnell zusetzt.
Wie lang war nochmal das Steigrohr des LH momentan?
Vielleicht kannst du den Flow ja ein wenig Reduzieren mit nem Ventil oder Einkürzen des Steigrohres.
Alternativ nen größeren Filter hinstellen, aber das scheidet denke ich mal aus. 

Edit: Mir ist eben noch eingefallen das du den Flow ja mal messen könntest. Mit der Müllsack/Bottich Methode zB und dann mal hochrechnen. Dann hätte man einen Anhaltspunkt bevor man anfängt mit anderen Sachen.


----------



## Mushi (12. Juli 2016)

Einfach mehr Pegelabfall erlauben, dann regelt es sich von alleine.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Einfach mehr Pegelabfall erlauben, dann regelt es sich von alleine.


Löst die Spülung bei Pegelabfall aus, oder bei hohem Pegel im TF? Ich dachte bei hohem Pegel. Also wenn er viel durchzieht, wird er viel dreckig, Wasser steigt, Schalter löst aus.


----------



## Mushi (12. Juli 2016)

Pegelabfall nach dem Sieb.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Cool wusste ich noch nicht.

Dann scheint es ja so zu sein, dass der LH den TF vielleicht leersaugt. Zumindest da wo der Schalter für den Pegel ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juli 2016)

Die Skimmer ziehen ja ordentlich.
Dann passt es schon mit dem LH.

Wenn Du mit ein wenig weniger Skimmersog leben kannst, dann probiere eine Thomas 120 oder 150..
Bei mir läuft es mit der 120er ganz gut und Deine Verrohrung ist besser als bei mir...du hast sicher weniger Gegendruck am LH.

Kannst ja einmal die Höhendiff LH Kammer-Biokammer kurz nach dem Spülen und kurz vor dem Spülen messen.

Ggf. Den TF Sensor in der Klarwasserkammer etwas tiefer einstellen, so dass am TF mehr Diff. entsteht..
Dann spült er etwas später, aber der LH muss länger sich.mit mehr Gegendruck bis zum Spülen quälen...

LH kürzen damit weniger fördert aber mehr Strom verbraucht ist kontraproduktiv.

Schlauch mal einengen zum testen, was bei weniger Luftleistung passiert...
Passenden Kompressor kaufen...
--------
Wenn man am TF oder EBF mit zu hohen Differenzdrücken fährt,  dann muss das Gerät auch die Lasten vertragen....


----------



## dpoessl (12. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube ich habe die Ursache gefunden:

Das HelX setzt die Lichtstegplatte zu und somit staut sich das Wasser im TF  Kann das sein?

Habe jetzt ein 200er T-Stück bestellt. Stecke das dann auf das Rohr in der Biokammer und gehe nach links und rechts mit einem 45 Grad Bogen. So wird das __ Hel-X in der ganzen Kammer durchwirbelt und somit auch hoffentlich an der Lichtstegplatte aufgewirbelt.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juli 2016)

Ein Stau durch das Helix macht dem TF  nix.

Es würde sich nur der Wasserpegel in der Biokammer erhöhen.

Schade,  dass der LH so mittig in der Biokammer rauskommt.....
Einlauf in der Ecke und ein Bogen...und schon dreht es sich.
Bei  mir dreht es ganz gut...Einlauf ist nicht ganz mittig durch Zufall.

Hinterher sind wir alle schlauer und können es denen erzählen, die auch zuhören wollen.


----------



## dpoessl (12. Juli 2016)

Das stimmt Thorsten...Ich erhoffe mir durch das T-Stück auch eine ordentliche Drehung...

Aber wenigstens läuft jetzt der Abschäumer


----------



## tosa (12. Juli 2016)

Der pegelschalter ist nicht richtig eingestellt


----------



## dpoessl (12. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Der pegelschalter ist nicht richtig eingestellt



werde das morgen nochmals checken...Danke Torsten...


----------



## tosa (12. Juli 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> werde das morgen nochmals checken...Danke Torsten...



Du musst gucken wo der sitzt, etwas höher oder niedriger, der muss individuell auf den Teich eingestellt werden.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juli 2016)

So ich habe bisschen gemessen und experimentiert...

Mein Ergebnis: 

Wasserstand Klarwasserkammer: 40,5cm 
Wasserstand Schmutzwasserkammer kurz vor Spülvorgang: 32,5cm 
Wasserstand Schmutzwasserkammer nach Spülvorgang: 38cm 

Tiefer kann ich den Schwimmschalter nicht einstellen, da sonst der Wasserstand in der Klarwasserkammer steigt und mir dann das Wasser über die Spülrinne wegläuft. 

Mit dieser Einstellung komme ich jetzt ca. 20 Minuten hin. 

Bin damit zufrieden


----------



## ASSchlicki (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Dpoessel,

20 Minuten ist in Ordnung. Wieviel Grad rotiert der TF dabei?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Juli 2016)

Du hast bei den Höhenangaben wohl Klar und Schmutzwasser verwechselt.

Teichwasser ist auf der TF Einlaufseite mit 40,5cm vom Boden des TF aus.
Klarwasserkammer hinter dem Sieb..
Kurz nach dem Spülen 38cm....also erzeugt das saubere Trommelsieb einen Gegendruck von 2,5cm..
Kurz vor dem Spülen 32,5cm...
Da hast Du am TF Sieb schon 10cm Diff....

Mehr würde ich zu Gunsten der Lager und Antrieb nicht einstellen...

Wenn man OK Spülrinne auf max. Ok Teich einbaut, dann läuft nix über bei Pumpe aus.

Du hast vermutlich im Teich mehr Wasser drin und das funktioniert solange die Pumpe läuft, weil der Wasserstand in der TF Einlaufkammer etwas ...3cm tiefer ist als im Teich.

Pumpe aus...laufen die ein paar m3 in den Gulli.

Aber wer schaltet  schon die Pumpe aus....


----------



## dpoessl (26. Juli 2016)

Manno  

Irgendwie stimmt das mit den Reinigungsintervallen leider immer noch nicht so richtig...

Habe jetzt heute nochmal experimentiert: 

Der Wasserstand im TF liegt bei 40,5cm auf der Schmutzseite. Also dort bei den Einläufen. 

Dann habe ich den Schwimmschalter so weit wie möglich nach unten. Weiter geht nicht, da mir sonst das Wasser über die Schmutzrinne abhaut. 

Trotzdem löst er heute alle 5 Minuten aus. 

*Es wird zwar immer eine Menge Schmutz rausgespült, aber normal kann das doch nicht sein, oder? *

Weiß nicht, was ich jetzt noch ändern soll...*Vielleicht eine kleinere Pumpe? *


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Durch den supertiefen Schacht und die fette Pumpe wirst du ordentlich Umwälzung haben.





dpoessl schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was ich jetzt noch ändern soll...*Vielleicht eine kleinere Pumpe? *



Flow zu fett für Trommler? 

Kannst ja auch mal den Hersteller anrufen und fragen was er empfiehlt.

Wenn eine Menge Schmutz raus kommt, ist wohl auch eine Menge Schmutz drin.
Also entweder Pumpe zu fett, oder Trommler zu klein.

Oder TF doch kaputt/falsch eingestellt, glaube ich aber erst mal nicht.

Teste es doch mal mit ner kleineren Pumpe.


----------



## dpoessl (26. Juli 2016)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine 120er Thomas übrig, die ich mal zum Testen probieren könnte?! 

Würde natürlich die Versandkosten etc. übernehmen...


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Juli 2016)

Einfach die Luftmenge der Pumpe drosseln (Ventil/Schlauchklemme)
Da sparst du dir auch die ganze Demontage.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (26. Juli 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Einfach die Luftmenge der Pumpe drosseln (Ventil/Schlauchklemme)
> Da sparst du dir auch die ganze Demontage.
> 
> Grüße
> Carlo



Ist das denn auch OK für die Pumpe? Oder verringert sich dadurch die Lebensdauer? 

Damit müsste es ja gehen, oder? 

https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Kugelhahn-Teflon-EPDM-2fach-Schlauchtuelle


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Juli 2016)

Ja, das sollte funktionieren, wenn der Druckschlauch auf die Tülle passt.
Der Pumpe macht das nichts. Ist für sie nur Gegendruck (wie Wasserdruck in der Tiefe).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## dpoessl (26. Juli 2016)

ok hab mal ein Ventil mit Tülle und Klemmen bestellt. Danke Carlo.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht....einfach den Membrankompressor runterregeln, indem ich ihm mehr Druck gebe durch zuschiebern der Leitung....

Vielleicht ein Abzweig rein und die dort abgehende Luft zum Belüften des Helix oder Teiches nutzen....

Wobei ich immernoch nicht genau weiß, bei wieviel Differenzdruck der TF bei Dir jetzt abreinigt.
Also Höhendiff. zwischen SChmutz- und Klarwasserkammer...

JE größer diese Diff. ist, desto größer die Spülintervalle.

Aber auch desto mehr bricht der LH kurz vor dem Spülen wegen der Höhe ein und der TF wird mehr belastet...


----------



## dpoessl (26. Juli 2016)

Habe mal noch ein T-Stück und passende Schlauchtüllen auch für diese Variante nachbestellt. 

Dazu bräuchte ich jetzt noch einen Membranbelüfter.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juli 2016)

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/


----------



## dpoessl (26. Juli 2016)

Ja ich weiß  Danke Thorsten... 

Also habe auch nochmal gemessen: 

Der TF reinigt bei: 

29,5cm zu 40,5cm


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juli 2016)

Also 11cm Pegeldiff. kurz vorm Spülen.
Mehr Diff. macht verm. nicht viel Sinn...kann aber beim TF auf die Mechanik gehen.

Du musst den LH so einregeln, das er kurz vorm Spülen noch genug Sog auf den Skimmern erzeugt.
Ansonsten musst Du eben solange mit den kurzen Spülabständen leben, bis der meiste Dreck raus ist...

Oder eine grössere Trommel....


----------



## tosa (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn Dreck im Teich ist muss dieser raus, das dann eine filtergaze eher dicht ist, ist wohl klar. Ist die dicht steigt der Wasserstand im Schmutzbereich und er spült. Du hast gerade umgebaut, dadurch ist reichlich Sand, Dreck im System, das muss raus. Dazu wirst du schon ein leichtes neuteichsyndrom haben und Fische fütterst du auch, alles was oben rein kommt muss wieder raus. Ich habe auch das Gefühl das deine gaze mal gereinigt werden müsste, zeig mal Bilder davon.

Was noch eine Möglichkeit wäre ist, das deine Abgänge zu wenig Volumen schaffen und es sich dadurch zurückstaut. Wo ist eigentlich der schwimmerschalter installiert? Ruf doch mal den Benni von bgm an und frage dort direkt nach, das ist nen lieber....


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

habe gestern mal weiter experimentiert und bekam folgendes Ergebnis: 

Tagsüber alle 6 Minuten und jetzt kommts   In der Nacht spült er nur alle 25 Minuten...


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juli 2016)

Algenwachstum bei Sonneneinstrahlung.


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juli 2016)

Ja das kann sein und wahrscheinlich sind auch die Fischis tagsüber aktiver...Sodass ich wohl mit der Spülzeit leben muss/kann/will  

Werde eventuell am WE mal die Gaze reinigen.





tosa schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der schwimmerschalter installiert?



Hier in dem Video sieht man den Schalter.


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe gestern mal weiter experimentiert und bekam folgendes Ergebnis:
> 
> Tagsüber alle 6 Minuten und jetzt kommts   In der Nacht spült er nur alle 25 Minuten...



Ach ne..... Das ist die Sonneneinstrahlung, die führt zu vermehrter schwebealgenbelastung, insbesondere bei neu befühlten Teichen..... Da die Sonne bekanntlich nachts nicht scheint blühen die schwebealgen nicht....


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ja das kann sein und wahrscheinlich sind auch die Fischis tagsüber aktiver...Sodass ich wohl mit der Spülzeit leben muss/kann/will
> 
> Werde eventuell am WE mal die Gaze reinigen.
> 
> ...



Gib deinem Teich mal 1 Jahr, denn diese ist bereits zu kurz und das sollte sich zum Herbst hin schon bessern, im wintervwachsen die schwebealgen kaum, und dann wirdves nochmal massiv im Frühjahr und dann sollte es sich eingespielt haben.


----------



## dpoessl (27. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ach ne..... Das ist die Sonneneinstrahlung, die führt zu vermehrter schwebealgenbelastung, insbesondere bei neu befühlten Teichen..... Da die Sonne bekanntlich nachts nicht scheint blühen die schwebealgen nicht....



Ja aber trotzdem dachte ich nicht, dass es so unterschiedlich ist...Naja jetzt bin ich schlauer...


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ja aber trotzdem dachte ich nicht, dass es so unterschiedlich ist...Naja jetzt bin ich schlauer...



Du musst mal vorbeikommen..... Dann bist du besser informiert und machst dir nicht so den Kopf...


----------



## dpoessl (17. Aug. 2016)

Sooooooo Jungs  Habe zwei Ladungen Steine verteilt...Und bin sehr zufrieden...Sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt der Steinrand sehr gut...


----------



## dpoessl (17. Aug. 2016)

Habe heute auch die bei eBay günstig geschossene Thomas LP 60 installiert und bewege bzw belüfte damit noch zusätzlich das HelX. 






Die Pumpe werd ich dann auch gleich nutzen für den  Winterbetrieb. Damit müsste der Flow ja dicke ausreichen.


----------



## dpoessl (17. Aug. 2016)

Und hier nochmal die Gesamtansicht...Bin wirklich happy darüber, was ich mit eurer Hilfe aber letztendlich mit meinen beiden Händen geschaffen habe  

Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass ich so eine Wasserqualität hinbekommen kann...

Umbaukosten inkl. Baumaterial (Beton, Sand etc.) --> ca. 6000 Euro


----------



## tosa (17. Aug. 2016)

Und kein Ozon mehr notwendig....!


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Dominik,

und wie schaut das __ Hel-X aus - ist es schon besiedelt.
Der Teich ist echt gut geworden  
machst noch Grünzeugs in / an den Teich, mir wäre der Steinrand etwas zu naggisch


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2016)

was mir grad noch so auffällt bei dem Bild:




liegt der Teich tiefer als die Wiese - ned das dann mal das Wasser + ? von der Wiese bei Starkregen in den Teich spült.


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik,
> 
> und wie schaut das __ Hel-X aus - ist es schon besiedelt.
> Der Teich ist echt gut geworden
> machst noch Grünzeugs in / an den Teich, mir wäre der Steinrand etwas zu naggisch



Ne ich lass dieses Mal die Pflanzen weg, da die mir beim ursprünglichen Teich zu viel Stress bereitet haben.

Mir gefällt das naggische 



mitch schrieb:


> was mir grad noch so auffällt bei dem Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja der Teich liegt etwas tiefer, aber bisher hatte ich da noch nie Problem...selbst bei Starkregen über mehrere Tage...außerdem verfälscht das Bild etwas, denn das Gefälle zum Teich hin ist mini minimal


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2016)

Ah. Da hat jemand zur Beobachtung des Teiches eine INSTAR-Kamera installiert. Wie bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2016)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Ah. Da hat jemand zur Beobachtung des Teiches eine INSTAR-Kamera installiert. Wie bist du damit zufrieden?



Habe mehrere der Instar 2905 installiert und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Insbesondere wegen Instarvision und des Preisleistungsverhältnisses


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und wie schaut das __ Hel-X aus - ist es schon besiedelt.


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


>



Sorry überlesen. 

Da ich das schwarze genommen habe, sieht man die Besiedelung leider nicht wirklich. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so fabrikneu schwarz wie zu Beginn.


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2016)

Kurze Frage an euch in Anbetracht der kommenden kalten Jahreszeit: 

Was mach ich mit den Skimmern? Die Obefläche kann ja gefrieren und somit würde die Skimmer eventuell auch einfrieren oder ist das durch die Strömung um die Skimmer eher unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Die Obefläche kann ja gefrieren und somit würde die Skimmer eventuell auch einfrieren





dpoessl schrieb:


> eher unwahrscheinlich


wenn es ned grad wochenlang -20°C hat

aber gegen die mögliche Auskühlung solltest du schon was machen (PE Bälle, Folientunnel, E-Heizung, Styrodurplatten? )


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2016)

Naja...darüber hab ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht, aber die letzten 5 Jahre hab ich es auch nicht gemacht und den Fischen ging es immer gut nach dem Winter...

Werd aber auf jeden Fall noch den FK mit einem Deckel versehen  sodass er vor Regen und Kälte etwas geschützt ist...


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

habe gerade die Fische gefüttert und am Teichrand im Wasser das hier gefunden. Also trieb im Wasser. 

Was ist das? 

Hat das ein Koi ausgeschieden?


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2016)

schaut danach aus


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2016)

ok zum Glück...danke Mitch...


----------



## dpoessl (25. Aug. 2016)

So habe heute mal mit dem "Deckel" angefangen.

Es kommt jetzt eine Folie drauf und dann Terrassendielen...

 

 

Hinten sind 6 Scharniere mit dem Mauerwerk verankert, sodass ich den Deckel problemlos öffnen kann. Wenn er sehr schwer werden sollte, dann muss ich wohl noch Dämpfer oder eine Seilwinde installieren 



PS: Aktuell machen mir die Fadenalgen ganz schön Probleme...Der TF spült tagsüber fast in Dauerschleife  Aber naja...leigt wohl auch an den krassen Temperaturen...

Habt ihr Tipps für mich was das Thema Fadenalgen angeht?


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Aug. 2016)

Die Dielen direkt auf die Folie?
Mach noch eine Konterlattung dazwischen. sonst hast du ständig Kondenswasser/Wasser am Holz.
Als Folie würde ich Unterspannbahn vom Dachdecker empfehlen, ist viel haltbarer. Der m² kostet ca 0,5 Euro.


----------



## mitch (25. Aug. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Es kommt jetzt eine Folie drauf und dann Terrassendielen...


da werden die Dielen nicht alt


----------



## ASSchlicki (25. Aug. 2016)

Hi dpoessl,

nimm Abstandshalter aus Kunststoff.


----------



## tosa (25. Aug. 2016)

Fadenalgen werden dich dieses und wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr begleiten, das ist das Ergebnis des neuteichsyndroms.

Was hast du für Wasserwerte? Kh, gh, pH?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Aug. 2016)

Dielenfix

Teuer aber gut und endgültig. 

Wenn die Fläche nicht begehbar seinsoll...und nur regendicht und leicht plus Holzoptik:
ebay und
 Trapezblech Holzdekor 
eingeben.
Das unten abgebildete Profil ist eigentlich für Wände gedacht.
Bei der Unterkonstruktion an Schneelast denken...


----------



## dpoessl (25. Aug. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Fadenalgen werden dich dieses und wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr begleiten, das ist das Ergebnis des neuteichsyndroms.
> 
> Was hast du für Wasserwerte? Kh, gh, pH?




check ich gleich morgen...


----------



## mitch (25. Aug. 2016)

Hi,
denk auch daran den Filterkeller(Deckel ) zu isolieren, nicht das im winter alles zu arg auskühlt


----------



## dpoessl (26. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi,
> denk auch daran den Filterkeller(Deckel ) zu isolieren, nicht das im winter alles zu arg auskühlt



Ja das muss ich noch machen...Werd wohl auch den TF usw. irgendwie mit Styropor isolieren müssen...Den Deckel auf jeden Fall...


----------



## dpoessl (31. Aug. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Fadenalgen werden dich dieses und wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr begleiten, das ist das Ergebnis des neuteichsyndroms.
> 
> Was hast du für Wasserwerte? Kh, gh, pH?



Musste mir erst einmal einen neuen Tröpchentestkoffer bestellen, da leider bei meinem das MHD abgelaufen war.

Kann also hoffentlich dann morgen testen.


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

Oh man Leute 

Habe heute die Tests gemacht und anscheinend ist der Filter noch nicht richtig eingefahren 

Der Nitrit Wert liegt bei ca. 0,6 und der Ammonium Wert liegt bei 0,4-0,6.

Der Nitrat Wert liegt bei 5.

PH liegt bei 7,5

KH liegt bei 3

Temperatur bei 21,5 Grad.

Habe jetzt als erste Maßnahme das Füttern eingestellt.

 Habe die letzten 14 Tage aufgrund des sehr warmen Wetters und der Verdunstung jeden Tag circa 1000 l Trinkwasser nachgefüllt.

 Das werde ich jetzt so beibehalten und dadurch einen Teilwasserwechsel machen.

Würde es sich jetzt noch lohnen starte Bakterien zuzuführen?

Was wären noch erste Hilfe Maßnahmen?



Edit: den Fischen merkt man gar nichts an. 




_View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cFexjgLDO8_


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Sep. 2016)

> ... jeden Tag circa 1000 l Trinkwasser nachgefüllt.


Trinkwasser wird ja teuer. Hast du Gartenwasser?


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Trinkwasser wird ja teuer. Hast du Gartenwasser?



Naja der Kubikmeter Trinkwasser liegt bei uns hier in Chemnitz bei 2,30 € glaube ich und da ich einen Gartenzähler habe muss ich nur das Trinkwasser und kein Abwasser dafür bezahlen.


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

Was hat das Trinkwasser für werte?


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Was hat das Trinkwasser für werte?



Meinst du alle Werte? Also soll ich das Trinkwasser auf Nitrit, Nitrat und so weiter messen?


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

Nitrit, kh


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Nitrit, kh



KH liegt bei 2-3 

Und Nitrit bei 0,01 bis 0,025


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

Ok, dein kh ist zu niedrig, das bereits im leitungswasser


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

Natriumhydrogenkarbonat? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Natron-25kg-...625961?hash=item19d8736e69:g:SAAAAOSwxvxW8CQy


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Natriumhydrogenkarbonat?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Natron-25kg-...625961?hash=item19d8736e69:g:SAAAAOSwxvxW8CQy



Nein, sowas ähnliches wie teichfit von söll, natriumhydrogenkarbonat hebt nur kurzfristig den kh, das andere länger!


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Nein, sowas ähnliches wie teichfit von söll, natriumhydrogenkarbonat hebt nur kurzfristig den kh, das andere länger!



ok.

also das hier:

https://www.amazon.de/Söll-15150-TeichFit-Grundpflegemittel-Gartenteich/dp/B0015FOGPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472751655&sr=8-1&keywords=söll+15150

Oder hast du noch eine kostengünstigere Variante? 



EDIT: und trotzdem noch Aqua5Dry in den Filter? Oder nützt das jetzt im September nichts mehr?


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

Erst das Mittel, dann die bakkis.

Die bakkis brauchen kh zum vermehren und leben.

Es gibt noch ein günstigeres von söll, da kommst du aber nicht ran, ist nur für den aquakulturbetrieb.


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ein günstigeres von söll, da kommst du aber nicht ran, ist nur für den aquakulturbetrieb.



Und kommst du für später mal ran? 

Habe mir jetzt 5kg von dem Mittel über Amazon bestellt. Ist dann am Samstag da. 

Soll ich sonst noch etwas machen? Wie gesagt Füttern lass ich ich bis auf Weiteres...ok?


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Sep. 2016)

> Habe mir jetzt 5kg von dem Mittel über Amazon bestellt. Ist dann am Samstag da.


Bloß gut, daß ich das nicht brauche.


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Und kommst du für später mal ran?
> 
> Habe mir jetzt 5kg von dem Mittel über Amazon bestellt. Ist dann am Samstag da.
> 
> Soll ich sonst noch etwas machen? Wie gesagt Füttern lass ich ich bis auf Weiteres...ok?



Ja, komme ich über Umwege von meinem futterlieferanten ran! 25kg irgendwas mit 80 Euro....

Füttere etwas reduziert, die brauchen jetzt das Futter für den winter


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Bloß gut, daß ich das nicht brauche.



Dann sei froh, ist der Nachteil vom niedrigen kh


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

ok alles klar...dann reduziere ich die Futtermengen...

Werde dann am Samstag das Söll in den Teich geben...

Mehr kann ich dann wohl wirklich erst einmal nicht machen  



Danke Torsten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

Bitte schön


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Bitte schön



Für nächstes Jahr würde ich mich dann gerne für die 25kg anmelden  Dieses Jahr müsste es ja dann mit den einmaligen 5kg ausreichen, oder?


----------



## dpoessl (1. Sep. 2016)

Soll ich als Bakkis eher die Aqua5Dry oder den Söll Bio Booster nehmen?

* defekter Link entfernt *

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Soll-BioBoos...335629?hash=item58d982948d:g:XPoAAOSwu4BVjwEm

oder etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## tosa (1. Sep. 2016)

Gute frage ich hatte beide, bei aqua5dry sind die irgendwann platt, die wollen nachdosieren werden


----------



## dpoessl (2. Sep. 2016)

So… Ich habe das Teich fit in den Teich gegeben…

Es stellte sich eine deutliche Trübung ein. Aber das wird normal sein.


----------



## tosa (2. Sep. 2016)

Richtig, ein bis drei Tage, danach hast du das Wasser auf einem normalen Fischgerechten Level...


----------



## dpoessl (2. Sep. 2016)

perfekt und dann werde ich in drei Tagen den Söll Bio Booster in die HelX Kammer schütten...


----------



## dpoessl (4. Sep. 2016)

So ich habe heute wieder gemessen:

Temperatur Teich: 20,7
KH: 3-4 anstatt 2-3
PH: 7,5
NH4: 0,1-0,2 anstatt 0,6
NO2: 0,4-0,6 
NO3: 1-5 anstatt 5 --> Fadenalgen haben sich auch durch Teich Fit gut aufgelöst  

Also es ist besser geworden.

Nur der Nitrit  wert nicht so wirklich nach unten gehen. Ich habe heute nun auch die Filter Bakterien hinzugegeben. Und die UV Lampe mach ich die nächsten zwei Tage aus.


----------



## tosa (4. Sep. 2016)

Mach 3-4 Tage die Uvc aus. Nitrit kann man leider nicht reduzieren, der Wert wäre besser gewesen wenn das Helix vorbereitet gewesen wäre...


----------



## dpoessl (5. Sep. 2016)

Soll ich mich noch um den KH Wert kümmern oder ist der mit 3-4 auch in Ordnung? Wenn nein, was kann ich da noch machen? 

Und noch eine Frage: 

Was haltet ihr von dem Osaga Futterautomaten? Suche was für meinen Urlaub. Will die Kois nicht 2,5 Wochen ohne Futter lassen.


----------



## ASSchlicki (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Dpoessl,

lass' dem System doch erstmal die Chance sich einzulaufen.
Wir haben auch einen Futterautomaten für den Urlaub und die Funktion ist in Ordnung.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Sep. 2016)

Das sagst du so einfach. Habe schon bisschen Angst um meine Kois.


----------



## tosa (5. Sep. 2016)

Domenic, derzeit alles gut....


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, 
deine Koi Verhungern bestimmt nicht in 2,5 Wochen. Wir waren auch solange weg und unser Teichaufpasser (18 jährigem Sohn) hat der Futtermene nach auch nur an den letzten 2 Tagen unserer Abwesenheit was gemacht und gefüttert. 
Im Winter haben unsere Fische von Anfang November bis April auch nichts und verhungern auch net obwohl die Wassertemperatur da auch nicht immer unter 10 grad liegt

LG Marcus


----------



## tosa (5. Sep. 2016)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> deine Koi Verhungern bestimmt nicht in 2,5 Wochen. Wir waren auch solange weg und unser Teichaufpasser (18 jährigem Sohn) hat der Futtermene nach auch nur an den letzten 2 Tagen unserer Abwesenheit was gemacht und gefüttert.
> Im Winter haben unsere Fische von Anfang November bis April auch nichts und verhungern auch net obwohl die Wassertemperatur da auch nicht immer unter 10 grad liegt
> 
> LG Marcus



Naja, Monat September ist der letzte Monat der vollfütterung und die Fische mussten schon den Umbau mit weniger zu recht kommen.... Von daher ist deine Aussage nur bedingt korrekt


----------



## dpoessl (5. Sep. 2016)

Würde dann dazu diesen nehmen wollen... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Osaga-Futter...691471?hash=item51e9bae84f:g:e6YAAOSwx-9W1Y~c

Passt das?


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Sep. 2016)

Es kommt immer auf die Witterung an. Vor einigen Jahren war ab Mitte Oktober bis April bei uns alles zugefroren. Da wird natürlich auch nicht gefüttert. Solange meine Fische Fidel herumschwimmen und nicht ruhig am tiefsten Punkt sind, füttere ich mit Verstand was bis jetzt sehr gut funktioniert hat. 
Die Klimatische Umgebung muss jeder von seiner Ecke selbst kennen. Bei mir auf der rauben Alb geht die Saison auch später los als in Freiburg im Rheingraben. 

LG Marcus


----------



## tosa (5. Sep. 2016)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Es kommt immer auf die Witterung an. Vor einigen Jahren war ab Mitte Oktober bis April bei uns alles zugefroren. Da wird natürlich auch nicht gefüttert. Solange meine Fische Fidel herumschwimmen und nicht ruhig am tiefsten Punkt sind, füttere ich mit Verstand was bis jetzt sehr gut funktioniert hat.
> Die Klimatische Umgebung muss jeder von seiner Ecke selbst kennen. Bei mir auf der rauben Alb geht die Saison auch später los als in Freiburg im Rheingraben.
> 
> LG Marcus



Das ist natürlich richtig


----------



## dpoessl (6. Sep. 2016)

Habe jetzt bisschen den "Modern Koi Blog" angeschaut und der Txp meint immer, dass er eher ruhiges Helx empfiehlt. 

Wie steht ihr dazu? 

Meint ihr dass mein Helx eventuell zu sehr durchgepustet wird? Oder ist das egal bzw eher gut für die Ansiedlung? 

Habe mir jetzt nochmals 200 Liter 17er bestellt. Komme dann auf insgesamt 500 Liter HelX. 

Die Werte heute: 

Nitrit: 0,4-0,6
KH: wieder nur noch bei 3 statt 3-4
NH4: 0,1-0,2


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Meint ihr dass mein Helx eventuell zu sehr durchgepustet wird? Oder ist das egal bzw eher gut für die Ansiedlung?


den Bakterien ist es wahrscheinlich egal, der Vorteil von gequirltem __ Hel-X ist das mehr Luft ran kommt und alte Bakterien abfallen - schau mal auf den Grund deiner Kammer ob da inzwischen was ist.



dpoessl schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt nochmals 200 Liter 17er bestellt.


schwarz oder weiß? beim weißen würdest du leichter sehen wie es schon besiedelt ist (das wird schön braun)


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Komme dann auf insgesamt 500 Liter HelX.



Ich frage mich immer, ob das nicht vielleicht doch zu viel ist!?  Viel ist nicht immer besser, meine ich.

Mir war so, als wurde mir damals erklärt, dass sich bei zu viel Bio-Material kein stabiler Bakterienbelag bilden kann, wenn dazu nicht auch die notwendigen Nährstoffe für die Bakterien im Teichwasser vorhanden sind. Auch ist es wohl sinnvoller, wenn die Biokammer - gerade für bewegtes Filtermedium - nur zu 30 % des Gesamtbehältervolumens gefüllt ist, damit es sich eben auch vernünftig bewegen kann. 

Es gab mal diese wunderbare Excel-Tabelle eines Koi-Teichlers, wo man sich die notwendige Menge an Biomaterial anhand der täglichen Futtermenge ausrechnen konnte. Die Tabelle fand ich ganz gut für eine erste Orientierung, wenn man dann auch weiß, wie viel % die Fütterung tatsächlich sein sollte.

Wenn im Einzelfall tatsächlich 500 Liter Helix - hier 17er - benötigt wird, müsste ja die Biokammer entsprechend geräumig sein. In dem Fall würde ich aber wohl eher Platz-sparender bleiben wollen und dann ein Filtermedium mit entsprechend größer nutzbarer Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche nehmen, was sich dann ja auch auf das Gesamtvolumen des Filtermediums auswirkt.

Vielleicht ist diese Annahme ja auch schon wieder überholt und ihr habt da andere Erfahrungen/Erkenntnisse.


----------



## dpoessl (6. Sep. 2016)

Naja...

5-10% des Teichvolumens dachte ich wird empfohlen bzw sagt man...

Bin jetzt bei 45.000 Liter Wasser und 24 Kois. 

Da sind 500 Liter Helx bestimmt iO.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2016)

Helix...gibt es verschiedene Sorten mit verschiedenen Oberflächengrößen.
Theoretisch...müsste man den Preis vergleichen und dann wäre ggf. beim Vergleich der BesiedelugsFlächen zum LiterpreisPreis das Helix mit der größten Oberfläche am "günstigsten" und man benötigte etwas weniger davon in der Filterkammer.

Ich glaube das 13+ hat die größte Oberfläche.


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> 5-10% des Teichvolumens dachte ich wird empfohlen bzw sagt man...



Das kenne ich nur in Bezug auf das Gesamtfiltervolumen, was meiner Meinung nach, wiederum eher etwas mit der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit/Verweilzeit des Durchflusses im Filter zu tun hat.


----------



## dpoessl (6. Sep. 2016)

Den Fischen geht es jedenfalls sehr gut und das Wasser ist wieder glasklar nach der Teichfit Behandlung...


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> 5-10% des Teichvolumens dachte ich wird empfohlen bzw sagt man...
> 
> Bin jetzt bei 45.000 Liter Wasser und 24 Kois.
> 
> Da sind 500 Liter Helx bestimmt iO.



1% von 45000 = 450, das wär ja nur 1/5 deiner anvisierten Menge. ja das Wasser ist echt schön klar geworden.
Für Wasserpflanzen kann man dich wohl nicht begeistern  was spricht den dagegen zumindest im kleinen Teil etwas grün in den Teich zu bringen.


----------



## dpoessl (6. Sep. 2016)

Das Problem an den Pflanzen ist, dass ich ja keine Flachwasserzone habe und damit die Teichpflanzen wieder nur in den blöden Pflanztaschen unterzubringen wären...Und die mag ich definitiv nicht mehr...Die verwuchern und es sammelt sich Schmutz etc. darin und die Strömung wird behindert...


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2016)

ich hatte da aber auch eher an Unterwasserpflanzen gedacht ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/  speziell ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hornkraut.41277/


----------



## dpoessl (6. Sep. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ich hatte da aber auch eher an Unterwasserpflanzen gedacht ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/  speziell ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hornkraut.41277/



ok das wäre in der Tat eine Möglichkeit...Danke...


----------



## tosa (6. Sep. 2016)

Domenic,

Bitte lasse jetzt langsam mal deinen Teich zur Ruhe kommen! Du hast die Parameter alle richtig gestellt. Was mk in seinen Blogs teilweise von sich gibt ist echt an der Grenze. Das ganze zielt immer auf seinen Sponsor mit g..... Ab.

Dein nitritwert wird sich nach unten entwickeln, eine gute Bio braucht bis zu 1 Jahr.

Mich wundert nur das es immer mehr Fische werden, damit hättest du einfach mal bis zum nächsten Jahr warten sollen. Mehr fisch, mehr Futter, mehr Ausscheidungen, mehr ammonium/Nitrit!


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2016)

Den Blog-Beitrag zum Nitrit von MK übersehen, Domenic ?
Da rät er den Teich leicht aufzusalzen.
Wurde aber auch schon vor MK in den Foren so geraten. Wie auch hier.

Domenic, du siehst dir die MK-Blogs an, gefallen Dir da die vorgestellten Teiche?
Mir schon. Da sind ein paar Teiche dabei, erste Sahne, wegen der schau ich mir die Blogs auch an.
Aber wenn ich mir jetzt deinen Teich ansehe ?
Da fehlt es an optischen hingucker ...
Kommt da noch was, hast da was in Planung ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Den Blog-Beitrag zum Nitrit von MK übersehen, Domenic ?
> Da rät er den Teich leicht aufzusalzen.
> Wurde aber auch schon vor MK in den Foren so geraten. Wie auch hier.
> 
> ...



Ich bin erst einmal mit meinem Teich zufrieden 

Also technisch und auch optisch 

Stand jetzt:

 

Stand letztes Jahr um die Zeit mit blöder sichtbarer Tonnenfilterung und Ozon:


----------



## Teich4You (7. Sep. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Da fehlt es an optischen hingucker ...
> Kommt da noch was, hast da was in Planung ?



Einfachheit, Klarheit, leicht zu pflegen....Hingucker werden dann die Fische. 







PS: Mein´s wär´s aber auch nicht. Besonders der Zusatzteich entschließt sich mir jeder Logik und beißt meine Augen.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> PS: Mein´s wär´s aber auch nicht. Besonders der Zusatzteich entschließt sich mir jeder Logik und beißt meine Augen.



Durch den Zusatzteich  konnte ich ohne große Probleme die vielen Fische unter bringen während ich den großen Teich umgebaut habe.   Weiterhin habe ich dadurch mehr Volumen erhalten. Mir gefällt es auch optisch, dass die Fische hin und her schwimmen können. Aber das ist wirklich Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefallen beispielsweise auch Hochteiche überhaupt nicht.


 Was auch noch ein großer Vorteil war, dass ich an dem kleinen Teich üben konnte. Also beispielsweise wie man den Bodenablauf und die Rückläufe einbaut, abdichtet und auf Dichtheit überprüft.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefallen beispielsweise auch Hochteiche überhaupt nicht.




Keep cool. Wie du sagst, jeder macht das Beste aus seinem Projekt.


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Keep cool. Wie du sagst, jeder macht das Beste aus seinem Projekt.



Das war allgemein gemeint… Und sollte nur ein Beispiel darstellen, dass eben jeder einen anderen Teich als schön er achtet…


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2016)

Jetzt bist aber garnet auf den MK und dem "aufsalzen" eingegangen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Jetzt bist aber garnet auf den MK und dem "aufsalzen" eingegangen ...
> 
> LG
> Helmut




Damit hab ich mich noch gar nicht auseinandergesetzt. 

Weiß nicht so recht...was meint ihr? Ja, nein, vielleicht?


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt er sehr sympatisch rüber und hat auch ein sehr fundiertes Wissen.

Habe mir gerade seinen heutigen Blog über das KHV angesehen. Sehr interessant ... vorallem die Schlußworte über die Vergesellschaftung von Goldfische und Koi bei KHV.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier jeden so bewußt ist.

LG
Helmut


----------



## tosa (7. Sep. 2016)

Domenic,

Wie hoch ist der Nitrit, ammonium wert? 

Hast du die Uvc mal ausgemacht?


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Domenic,
> 
> Wie hoch ist der Nitrit, ammonium wert?
> 
> Hast du die Uvc mal ausgemacht?




Die UV ist seit drei Tagen aus. Habe ja vor drei Tagen den Biobooster rein. 

Heute ist mir ein Koi aufgefallen, der bisschen träge ist. 






Erkennt ihr etwas? 

Mess gleich mal No2 und NH4...


----------



## tosa (7. Sep. 2016)

Ne, erkenne nur Koi, alles gut, aber du hast heute schon gefüttert?

Muss mal morgens vor der 1. fütterung


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ne, erkenne nur Koi, alles gut, aber du hast heute schon gefüttert?
> 
> Muss mal morgens vor der 1. fütterung



Ja habe heute schon gefüttert...Was empfiehlst du mir bzgl. Füttern? Verteilt über den Tag immer eine kleine Menge oder lieber Mittags eine größere Menge?

Habe gerade trotzdem mal gemessen:

1. KH 3-4
2. PH 7,5
3. NH4 0,4 --> anstatt 0,2-0,4
4. NO2 0,4-0,6

Werde morgen früh gleich nochmal Testen.

Danke soweit Torsten...

Würde auch morgen die UVC wieder anmachen oder soll ich lieber noch warten? Ich meine das Wasser ist auch ohne UVC super und die Fadenalgen sind fast alle weg...




EDIT: Was wäre denn eine Anzeichen der Koi, dass sie ein NO2 bzw. NH4 Problem haben? Oder sterben sie einfach


----------



## tosa (7. Sep. 2016)

Absitzen am Boden und flossen klemmen.

Kann es sein das die Werte ohne Uvc besser geworden sind? Wenn das Wasser klar ist lass sie bitte noch aus....

Messe bitte mal morgen vor dem füttern.

Wenn es geht mehrere kleinere Portionen über den Tag verteilt, meine kriegen derzeit 3x


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

Ja gefühlt ist das Wasser sogar ohne UVC noch klarer geworden...

Dann lass ich die UV Lampe noch aus...Kann sie zumindest bis nächsten Mittwoch auslassen...Dann sind wir 2,5 Wochen im Urlaub...

Hoffe bis dahin ist NH4 und NO2 weiter runter, sodass ich in Ruhe Urlaub machen kann 







tosa schrieb:


> Absitzen am Boden und flossen klemmen.



ok das machen sie nicht und Flossen bewegen sich auch gut...


----------



## tosa (7. Sep. 2016)

Sehe ich auch so, sehen Fidel aus...

Hoffe das in deinem Urlaub alles glatt geht.

Messe nochmal morgen direkt vor der 1. Fütterung, nach der Fütterung geht der Wert immer nach oben!


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hoffe das in deinem Urlaub alles glatt geht.



Bis Mittwoch nächste Woche sind sicherlich auch weitere Bakkis "entstanden"...Wenn die UV so lange aus ist, müsste das ja sehr förderlich sein...


Werd morgen früh vor der Arbeit NH4 und NO2 messen und geb dir dann Bescheid. 

Danke.


----------



## tosa (7. Sep. 2016)

Jepp, antworte dir dann dazu meine Meinung wenn ich es gesehen habe


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2016)

Entschuldigt wenn ich als Nicht-Fachmann da einen Denkanstoß gebe ...

Du bist ab nächsten Mittwoch, den 14.09. 2016 wegen Urlaub nicht zu Hause. Heißt du kommst erst so um den 01.10.2016 wieder ...

Jetzt fütterst du nicht sehr viel. Im Oktober, wenn die Wassertemp. sinkt, die Koi ihren Stoffwechsel zurück fahren und dann erst die Koi fit für den Winter machen halte ich gelinde gesagt für grob fahrlässig. Da sollte eigentlich Torsten (Tosa) ein ernstes Wort mit dir sprechen. 

Irgendwie agierst du immer zu spät Domenic. Das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch deinen Thread. Eigentlich schade ... und nicht gerade zum Wohle der Koi.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## teichinteressent (7. Sep. 2016)

Warum fotografieren/filmen die Leute immer mit Handy hochkant? :grübel
Der Teich ist mehr breit als hoch. Und mein Monitor auch!
(Im Fernsehen ist es der gleiche Mist.)

@ dpoessl
Ist wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint. 
Es geht aber immer so viel Inhalt/Information verloren.


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2016)

Was ich oben leider nicht auf die schnelle gefunden habe ...

EMS ... ist das Stichwort ... im Frühjahr sieht man leider erst was man im vorigen Sommer verbockt hat ...


----------



## dpoessl (7. Sep. 2016)

Verstehe dich jetzt nicht so wirklich?!?! 

Ich mache Urlaub und die Kois bekommen ganz normal ihr Futter über einen Futterautomaten  

Also bzgl. Füttern gar kein Problem...


----------



## tosa (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,

Ich bin bei deinen Gedanken.

Von daher war mein erster Gedanke die Uvc aus und jetzt einen vernünftigen Vergleichswert. 

Nach dem füttern, oder am Abend läuft meine Biologie auch auf hochdampf, aber über Nacht baut sie das ab was den Tag über in den Teich geflogen ist. Deswegen brauche ich den Frühwert. Betr. des Salz kann auch genau das Gegenteil eintreten, ich nehme zwar die Giftigkeit des Nitrit, aber behindere auch den bakterienaufbau.

Nitrit steigt mit dem fallen des pH Werts in der Giftigkeit, ammonium wandelt sich zu Ammoniak mit steigendem pH wert. Von daher ist der Wert 7,5 der derzeit optimalste. Es ist zwar beides vorhanden, aber nicht unbedingt lebensbedrohlich. Der ammonium wert ist dazu noch abhängig von der Temperatur. Also sollte derzeit der pH bei 7,5 gehalten werden und jetzt müssen wir die Frühwerte abwarten....


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2016)

@ Domenic: Ich bin halt eher der der rechtzeitig warnt. Es lesen ja viele andere auch mit. 

@ Torsten: Alles klar.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dpoessl (8. Sep. 2016)

Guten Morgen,

KH: 3
PH: 7,5
NO2: 0,4-0,6
NH4: 0,4

   


Edit:



tosa schrieb:


> Also sollte derzeit der pH bei 7,5 gehalten werden.



Soll ich nicht deshalb lieber den KH Wert nach oben bringen? Als Puffer?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-kg-Natriu...028027?hash=item1c6d8ccbbb:g:3MYAAOSwZVlXvGeq


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2016)

hallo Domenic,
machst du den Test so wie auf den Bildern, das wäre dann aber ned richtig und könnte falsche Werte ergeben.
Auf die Testkarte gehören immer 2 Prüfgläser - lies doch mal die Anleitung vom Testkofer


----------



## tosa (8. Sep. 2016)

du solltest den ph stabilisieren!!!

hmmmm, ich würde das noch weiter beobachten.... erstmal nichts reinkippen


----------



## dpoessl (8. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> du solltest den ph stabilisieren!!!
> 
> hmmmm, ich würde das noch weiter beobachten.... erstmal nichts reinkippen


Ja ich weiß...dachte durch einen höheren KH stabilisiert es auch den PH.

Wie kann ich ihn sondern stabilisieren?


----------



## tosa (8. Sep. 2016)

Eigentlich durch kh, das ist richtig. Aber du füllst weiches Wasser nach, die Fische und die Biologie verbrauchen kh. Wenn der pH stabil ist und die Biologie läuft kann der kh auch 2 sein, nur bis dahin dauert es noch.

Von daher war das wichtigste den pH in der Mitte zu stabilisieren. Dazu ist das teich fit klasse, wird auch unter dem Namen Koi stabil verkauft, in der aquakultur unter dem Namen aquastab superkalk. Zudem nimmt es ein paar Sachen die Giftigkeit.

Und das haben wir doch schon erreicht. Ein helixfilter braucht fast 1 Jahr zum richtigen einlaufen. Deswegen hatte ich dir damals die vorbehandlung der Helix empfohlen.

Ich habe gerade einen Bekannten der auch seinen 120m3 Teich fertig gestellt hat, der hat die gleichen Probleme, nur der Nitrit ist noch höher und die Fische darin größer. Der ist noch ungeduldiger als du


----------



## dpoessl (9. Sep. 2016)

Wow dieses Mittel kostet ja nur ein Bruchteil von dem Teichfit. 

  

Dann bestell ich mir dann für die nächste Saison das. Danke Torsten.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Sep. 2016)

Nicht immer so viel Zeug reinkippen. 




Und die Temperatur?  Wenn du es schaffst deine Biokammer bei 20-24 Grad zu halten, sollte die Vermehrung der Bakterien auch schneller gehen.

Eine weitere Notfall-Alternative wären 1-2 Japanmatten die sich wesentlich schneller besiedeln als das Helix.

Mit einem Aufsalzen könntest du die Fische entlasten.

Und wie schon mehrfach empfohlen, könntest du das Helix, oder zumindest einen Teil davon nochmal rausholen und nachbehandeln. Heißt aufrauen im Betonmischer zB. 

Oder du schaust mal, ob nicht jemand in deinem Umfeld einen Eimer besiedeltes Material tauschen würde.


----------



## dpoessl (9. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nicht immer so viel Zeug reinkippen.


ja ist auch nur für den Fall, dass die Werte im Frühjahr nicht passen sollten...

Bin guter Dinge, dass die Ansiedlung jetzt ohne UV und bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ganz gut voranschreitet...


----------



## Teich4You (9. Sep. 2016)

Kein Problem. Jedem sein eigenes Himmelreich.
Aber ich verstehe echt nicht, warum du dich einiger Tipps nicht annimmst, die echt einfach umzusetzen sind.
Und wenn die Werte im Frühjahr noch nicht passen....dann hast du wahrscheinlich keine, oder nur noch kranke Fische.
Ammonimum und Nitrit geht eine Weile gut, aber schädigt über längere Zeit die Kiemen. 
Das ist dann irreparabel und echt kacke für die Fische, wenn sie nicht mehr richtig atmen können für den Rest ihres Lebens.
Gut wachsen werden sie bei schlechter Sauerstoffaufnahme auch nicht mehr und du verlierst ebenso die Freude daran.

Wird der Teich denn abgedeckt im Winter?


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2016)

Florian, er setzt doch die Tipps von Torsten schon um. 
Und dann wird doch auch immer geraten, dass man nicht alles auf einmal machen, sondern beobachten und dann den nächsten Schritt tun soll.
Hektisches Agieren bringt nichts.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2016)

Bevor du das zeug von Söll oder ähnliches hollst , nimm dir lieber einen Sack weißkalk ist das gleiche und kost bei 25Kg nur nen 10ner  maximal .


----------



## tosa (9. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Wow dieses Mittel kostet ja nur ein Bruchteil von dem Teichfit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 173423
> 
> Dann bestell ich mir dann für die nächste Saison das. Danke Torsten.



Das geht noch günstiger!


----------



## tosa (9. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bevor du das zeug von Söll oder ähnliches hollst , nimm dir lieber einen Sack weißkalk ist das gleiche und kost bei 25Kg nur nen 10ner  maximal .



Falsch Rene, da sind noch nen paar andere Sachen drin! Zur Rezeptur kannst du gerne söll kontaktieren, aber auch ein paar namhafte Tierärzte der Koi Szene (Bretzinger, Pees etc...)

Aber glaube mir, söll schreibt nie vollständig drauf was drin ist. Die sind extrem gut auf Fische ausgerichtet und wären blöd alles zu verraten!


----------



## tosa (9. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nicht immer so viel Zeug reinkippen.
> 
> Und die Temperatur?  Wenn du es schaffst deine Biokammer bei 20-24 Grad zu halten, sollte die Vermehrung der Bakterien auch schneller gehen.
> 
> ...



Auch hier sind ein paar aussagen falsch Florian, sorry....

Das mit der Temperatur ist richtig, je höher die ist, desto besser funktioniert die Vermehrung der Bakterien.

Japanmatten besiedeln sich besser, auch richtig, es kommt aber auch auf die durchströmung an, die ist bei einem LH Teich nicht ganz so einfach!

Kurzfristig kann ich mit einem Aufsalzen die Fische entlasten, richtig, langfristig ist das aber nicht zielführend, da die bakkis teilweise das Salz nicht so mögen und damit wiederum die Vermehrung gehemmt wird. Das Salz nimmt nur die Giftigkeit des Nitrit, mehr nicht.

Das Problem sind die nicht vorbehandelten Helix, wobei ich denke das diese bereits jetzt schon eine Besiedelung anfangen, sonst würden die Werte anders aussehen, von daher würde ich derzeit auf einen so massiven Eingriff verzichten.

Und das was gar nicht geht! 
Besiedeltes filtermaterial eines anderen Teiches zu nehmen, da ist die Chance 50:50 das es schief geht und man erst richtige Probleme hat.

Jetzt zum reinkippen:
Ich bin kein Befürworter des kippens. Dieses Teich fit nimmt Ammoniak aus dem Wasser und hilft damit einen Teich nach einem Umbau, oder Neubau etwas besser zu händeln. Z.b. Word damit auch gut der pH fest fixiert. Und genau das ist der Punkt der jetzt wichtig ist. Der pH ist bei einem Wert von Ca. 7,5 eingefroren und damit ist weder das eine noch das andere in der Konstellation extrem gefährlich. Jetzt hat die Bio Zeit sich einzufahren. Dazu noch nen booster für die Helix und den Rest macht die Zeit....


----------



## Mushi (9. Sep. 2016)

Zum Filterstart gibt es verschiedene Strategien. Mein Favorit geht so:

- den Teich schön grün werden lassen, also UVC aus
- 250 g Salz auf 10.000 Liter Wasser. Das bremst die Nitrifikanten nicht und die Nitritaufnahme wird maskiert. Dadurch ist kein Zeitdruck mehr vorhanden.
- übliche Wasserwechsel, keinesfalls mehr (kontraproduktiv)
- keine Bakterien oder Mittelchen zugeben
- und das Wichtigste: GEDULD


----------



## tosa (9. Sep. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Zum Filterstart gibt es verschiedene Strategien. Mein Favorit geht so:
> 
> - den Teich schön grün werden lassen, also UVC aus
> - 250 g Salz auf 10.000 Liter Wasser. Das bremst die Nitrifikanten nicht und die Nitritaufnahme wird maskiert. Dadurch ist kein Zeitdruck mehr vorhanden.
> ...



Optimaler Start, nur leider reicht die Zeit dafür jetzt kaum noch!


----------



## mitch (9. Sep. 2016)

30 Juni 2016


dpoessl schrieb:


> So die drei Säcke mit dem 17er __ Hel-X sind heute endlich gekommen.


das Hel-X ist ja nun seit 72 Tagen in der Kammer, da sollten schon mehrere Generationen Bakterien  darauf gesiedelt haben.

Bei mir hab ich fast zur selben Zeit noch ca. 50l Hel-X (weiß) nachgefüllt, das war nach 4 Wochen schön hellbraun (besiedelt ?)


----------



## Teich4You (10. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Auch hier sind ein paar aussagen falsch Florian, sorry



Das ist deine Meinung. Bitte auch so kennzeichnen. Sonst glaubt das noch jeder.


----------



## tosa (10. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Bitte auch so kennzeichnen. Sonst glaubt das noch jeder.



Wenn du den Text lesen würdest hättest du auch die Begründung.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Sep. 2016)

Ne lasse ich so nicht gelten. Du kannst gerne die vor und Nachteile meiner Aussagen erläutern, aber als falsch lasse ich es nicht gelten.


----------



## dpoessl (10. Sep. 2016)

Habe noch eine Frage zum "Perfektionieren" der HelX Kammer.

Aktuell komme ich ja an OK Wasserlinie vom LH mit einem 200er Rohr in die Kammer. Dort steckt ein T-Stück drauf, sodass das HelX und das Wasser durch die Kammer gepustet werden...

Nun denke ich aber, dass es eventuell besser wäre, wenn ich von dem 200er Eingang mit einem 90 Grad Bogen nach unten gehen würde, dann ein 200er Rohr und dann wieder einen 90 Grad Bogen...So müsste das Wasser von unten nach oben durch das HelX.

Wäre das noch sinnvoll oder spielt das keine Rolle?


----------



## tosa (10. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ne lasse ich so nicht gelten. Du kannst gerne die vor und Nachteile meiner Aussagen erläutern, aber als falsch lasse ich es nicht gelten.



Dann wirst du damit so leben müssen! Warum sollte ich was 2x in domenic seinen threat posten, hier geht es um domenic seinen Teich und nicht um deine Befindlichkeiten!


----------



## tosa (10. Sep. 2016)

Probiere es doch mal aus domenic


----------



## Teich4You (10. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Dann wirst du damit so leben müssen! Warum sollte ich was 2x in domenic seinen threat posten, hier geht es um domenic seinen Teich und nicht um deine Befindlichkeiten!


Dann musst DU wohl auch mit meinen Befindlichkeiten leben müssen 
Kann sich ja nicht jeder vor dir verbeugen.
Aber ich merke schon, meine Meinung ist weder gefragt, noch gewünscht. Daher ziehe ich mich jetzt gepflegt zurück. Nur komisch das immer wir beide aneinander geraten. Aber das liegt bestimmt nur an mir.


----------



## Küstensegler (10. Sep. 2016)

Ich hab das auch mit einem Bogen hinter dem T-Stück.
Hab ein 45° genommen, damit der Widerstand geringer ist.
Aber direkt nach unten kostet Flow (liegt wohl an den restlichen Luftbläschen, die dann direkt nach oben gegen
den Strom aufsteigen).
Bei mir ist der Ausgang leicht schräg nach unten und da das Rohr nicht ganz unter Wasser liegt,
kann die Restluft gut entweichen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## fiseloer (10. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber das liegt bestimmt nur an mir.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen !

Wenn man in diversen Foren verfolgt, mit wem Sie sonst schon aneinander geraten sind, muss das an den Anderen liegen.


----------



## dpoessl (10. Sep. 2016)

Habe gerade diese tolle Ignorierfunktion des Forums entdeckt  Super   

Und @rest: besten Dank für eure Unterstützung...


----------



## dpoessl (11. Sep. 2016)

Damit mir auch ja nicht langweilig wird  

Hab heute bemerkt, dass der mittlere BA vom HT verstopft ist...

Habe mir dann so einen Reinigungsschlauch bestellt...

* defekter Link entfernt *

Hoffe ich bekomm den noch frei bis zum Urlaub...

EDIT: Das waren sicherlich diese nervigen Fadenalgen...


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Sep. 2016)

Fadenalgen? Wo halten die sich dran fest? Ist dein Flow so gering?

Verstopfte BA habe ich fast immer mit Rückspülen frei bekommen.
Außer ein Mal. Da habe ich den Deckel mit zwei Harken abgenommen. Als dann die Temperatur entsprechend war, habe ich den Müll entfernt und den Deckel wieder gesteckt.

Mein BA endet in einer Regentonne. Dort stecke ich 90 Grad und dann 1,5m Rohr senkrecht nach oben. Mit Pumpe oder Gartenschlauch fülle ich das Rohr bei geschlossenem Schieber. Wenn das Rohr voll ist, öffnet der Helfer den Schieber. Das Ganze so 2 - 3 Mal.

Für leichte Verstopfungen leere ich die erste Tonne und öffne den Schieber. Die plötzlich einsetzende Strömung bringt auch viel Unrat nach oben. Das auch mehrmals Wiederholen.
Bei mir sind es oft abgebrochene Äste plus viele Zapfen.


----------



## dpoessl (11. Sep. 2016)

So hab mir eine Taucher Brille vom Nachbarn geholt und bin abgetaucht  und habe aus dem BA einen Riesen Batzen Algen raus...

Und nun läuft der BA wieder


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> So hab mir eine Taucher Brille vom Nachbarn geholt und bin abgetaucht


 Ggf. bekomme ich keine Bodenabläufe ............ Kaufe dir einen Trockenanzug und eine Taucherbrille für den Winter.

Ob Benny so zum Tauchengekommen ist ?


----------



## dpoessl (13. Sep. 2016)

So habe heute wieder die Werte gecheckt...Morgen geht es ja in den Urlaub...

Temp.: 21,4
KH: 2-3
PH: 7,5
NH4: 0,2-0,4
NO2: 0,6

Also der blöde Nitrit Wert will nicht runtergehen...

Aber Fische sind aktiv, fressen, legen sich nicht ab und scheuern sich auch nicht 




EDIT: Oh man bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich übertreibe oder etwas reininterpretieren, aber 1-2 Kois haben sich tatsächlich etwas abgelegt...Sind zumindest immer mal kurz ganz ruhig am Boden und bewegen sich nicht mehr 

Der gelbe hier im Video


----------



## dpoessl (13. Sep. 2016)

@tosa meinst du, dass ich vorsichtshalber 3kg/1.000 Liter Kochsalz zugeben sollte, um sicher und ohne Bedenken in den Urlaub fahren zu können?


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Sep. 2016)

> ... und habe aus dem BA einen Riesen Batzen Algen raus...


Da der BA sich nicht plötzlich zusetzt, würde ich sage, daß die letzten Wochen zu wenig Durchfluß vorhanden war.

Ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie die Algen das schaffen können. Ist der Flow grundsätzlich zu gering - Selbstreinigung?
Wie groß ist der Abstand des Deckels?

Bei mir sind es ca 2 Zentimeter, da gehen sogar noch kleine Zapfen durch.


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> @tosa meinst du, dass ich vorsichtshalber 3kg/1.000 Liter Kochsalz zugeben sollte, um sicher und ohne Bedenken in den Urlaub fahren zu können?



Würde ich nicht unbedingt als notwendig ansehen, aber wenn du dann beruhigter bist mach es


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Da der BA sich nicht plötzlich zusetzt, würde ich sage, daß die letzten Wochen zu wenig Durchfluß vorhanden war.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie die Algen das schaffen können. Ist der Flow grundsätzlich zu gering - Selbstreinigung?
> Wie groß ist der Abstand des Deckels?
> ...



Ich kenne das durch die blöde Mittelstange die den Deckel hält, da legen sich die fadenalgen rum und schwupps ist das Ding zu. Hatte ich auch einmal, danach wurden alle Deckel inkl. Der Stangen demontiert und gegen andere ohne Stangen getauscht.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich kenne das durch die blöde Mittelstange die den Deckel hält, da legen sich die fadenalgen rum und schwupps ist das Ding zu. Hatte ich auch einmal, danach wurden alle Deckel inkl. Der Stangen demontiert und gegen andere ohne Stangen getauscht.



Genau so war es auch...Der Klumpen hat sich komplett in dem BA und nicht in den Leitungen festgesetzt...

Also durch den LH und die 200er Thomas denke ich schon, dass genug Flow da ist...Sehe es ja auch an den beiden Skimmern...Die ziehen alles weg...




tosa schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht unbedingt als notwendig ansehen, aber wenn du dann beruhigter bist mach es



Habe mir 4x 25kg Säcke Speisesalz aus der Metro geholt... 

Würde jetzt 2kg auf 1000 Liter zugeben...Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall beruhigter...

Die UVC lass ich aus...Sehe ich durch die Kameras dass der Teich sehr grün wird, dann kann ich die notfalls auch aus dem Urlaub anschalten...


----------



## dpoessl (13. Sep. 2016)

EDIT: Schüttet man das Salz einfach so in den Teich?


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2016)

Nicht mehr als 250gramm auf 1000l und etwas im Teich verteilen!


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2016)

250 gramm auf einen m³ bei 45.000 Liter (45m³)? 11,25Kg ???


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2016)

Jo, Rene, weniger geht auch, warum denkst du das ich was gegen Aufsalzen habe, wenn ich die von mk propagierten 0,5% nehmen würde, wäre ich mit 700kg dabei


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2016)

Ebend darum hatte ich gefragt MK mit seinen Salzwasserfische 
Naja wenn es scheee macht


----------



## Zacky (13. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> alle Deckel inkl. Der Stangen demontiert und gegen andere ohne Stangen getauscht.



Wie wird der am BA fest gemacht? Hast Du davon evtl. mal ein Foto? Ich kenne jetzt nur noch die BA-Deckel, die mit dem Gestell direkt in den BA-Topf gestellt werden, aber da sind ja auch Stangen dran, welche den Deckel über dem Boden halten. Zwar nicht mittig, sondern 3 Stück weiter außen, aber da könnten doch auch Fadenalgen dran hängen bleiben!?


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wie wird der am BA fest gemacht? Hast Du davon evtl. mal ein Foto? Ich kenne jetzt nur noch die BA-Deckel, die mit dem Gestell direkt in den BA-Topf gestellt werden, aber da sind ja auch Stangen dran, welche den Deckel über dem Boden halten. Zwar nicht mittig, sondern 3 Stück weiter außen, aber da könnten doch auch Fadenalgen dran hängen bleiben!?



Jepp, seit ich diese habe, habe ich keine Probleme mehr, die lassen sich mit nem Haken auch mal eben schnell hochnehmen. Die anderen mit der Mittelstange finde ich inzwischen fragwürdig. Mache die Tage mal nen Bild...


troll20 schrieb:


> Ebend darum hatte ich gefragt MK mit seinen Salzwasserfische
> Naja wenn es scheee macht



Jo, ihn macht es vielleicht schön, zumindest mit dem Powersalz macht es auch noch das Konto schön....!


----------



## Zacky (13. Sep. 2016)

ok, heißt also - Du hast die mit den 3 Stangen dran und es funktioniert besser. Danke


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2016)

500 g Salz auf 10.000 Liter sind völlig ausreichend für die Nitritmaskierung.


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> ok, heißt also - Du hast die mit den 3 Stangen dran und es funktioniert besser. Danke



Bei mir sind es 3 Stege, die waren auch günstiger als von lavair, guck mal japankoi wild


----------



## dpoessl (13. Sep. 2016)

so habe jetzt 300g/1000 Liter zugegeben, da wir morgen ganz zeitig starten wollen...

Hoffe, dass alles gut geht...

Den XClear Feeder habe ich heute auch noch installiert...Funktioniert 1a


----------



## tosa (13. Sep. 2016)

Immer mehr als vereinbart, das nächste mal sage ich dir 5 Gramm pro 1000l


----------



## dpoessl (30. Okt. 2016)

* Wintervorbereitung* 

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte euch fragen, ob ich die Thomas 200 für den LH gegen eine Thomas 60/80 tauschen sollte, um den Flow zu minimieren oder kann ich das ganze Jahr mit dem hohen Flow fahren? 

Danke.


----------



## mitch (30. Okt. 2016)

um ein zu starkes auskühlen des Wassers zu vermeiden sollte der "Flow" schon reduziert werden.

was macht den dein __ Hel-X?


----------



## dpoessl (30. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> um ein zu starkes auskühlen des Wassers zu vermeiden sollte der "Flow" schon reduziert werden.
> 
> was macht den dein __ Hel-X?



Da sich die Wasserwerte verbessert haben und ich bis 9 Grad Wassertemperatur gefüttert habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass das HelX nun einigermaßen eingefahren ist. Durch die zusätzliche Belüftung durch die Thomas 40 und dem T-Stück am 200er Ausgang wird es nun auch noch besser bewegt.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Okt. 2016)

Thomas 60/80 baue ich nächste Woche bei mir auch ein.
Läuft dann aber nur bei Frost. Ansonsten Pumpen aus.

Damit sich nicht soviel in den Rohren an Gammel sammelt, werde ich 2mal täglich kurz immer mit Normalflow fahren.


----------



## dpoessl (30. Okt. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Thomas 60/80 baue ich nächste Woche bei mir auch ein.
> Läuft dann aber nur bei Frost. Ansonsten Pumpen aus.
> 
> Damit sich nicht soviel in den Rohren an Gammel sammelt, werde ich 2mal täglich kurz immer mit Normalflow fahren.



WOW...Das ist ja mal eine interessante Antwort. 

Du lässt also komplett die Filterung aus? Und nur bei unter 0 Grad machst du die Filterlinie mit der 60/80 an? Hmmm...


----------



## Zacky (30. Okt. 2016)

Er hat aber auch nur sehr geringen Fischbesatz in einem riesigen Teich.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Okt. 2016)

Ja.
Zacky hat Recht....kein Koiteich. ...
3 Koi auf 120m3
Wenn Laub von den Bäumen ist, dann Anlage Pause.
Nur kurze Pumpintervalle um Gammelwasser vorzubeugen.
Wenn länger Frost, dann 60/80 als Frostschutz.


----------



## tosa (30. Okt. 2016)

Lass die 200er dran und an und erspare dir das Geld für die zusätzliche Pumpe. Deine BA und deine Rückläufe sind unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Nimm den Skimmer ab und investiere das Geld für die Pumpe in eine durchsichtige Plane die du mit Holzlatten oder ähnlichem als Teichabdeckung nutzen kannst. Das macht mehr Sinn als versottete Rohre etc. zu haben!


----------



## dpoessl (30. Okt. 2016)

Soll ich dann die beiden Rohre von den Skimmern in der Einlaufkammer zumachen oder können die ruhig auch ohne Skimmer weiter ziehen?


----------



## tosa (30. Okt. 2016)

ohne skimmer weiterziehen lassen. sonst versotten dir diese! wenn es geht sogar noch etwas tiefer machen. aber nur wenn es geht. sonst lass sie so.

und dann google mal nach Gewächshausfolie, z.b. so ein, die finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-90-m-Gitte...hash=item1c42741a9e:m:m5xZVbOQjh6ZXfp4ATHjPsw

darunter dann irgendeine Konstruktion das ein Luftpolster besteht und schön fest machen. Deswegen habe ich dir diese empfohlen da die ein zusätzliches Gittergewebe drin hat. Und denk dabei an einen Zugang für Dich das du täglich drunter gucken kannst.


----------



## tosa (30. Okt. 2016)

sonst alles Gut? Urlaub auch alles gut gegangen? Ah so, ich denke die zusätzliche Belüftung im Teich kannst du ausmachen. Und denke daran deinen Filter winterfest und vor allem Frostsicher zu machen!!!


----------



## dpoessl (30. Okt. 2016)

Ja es ging alles gut. Im Urlaub ist mir nur die Spülpumpe kaputt gegangen. Aber mein lieber Nachbar hat sie schnell gewechselt. Ein Glück hatte ich eine auf Reserve und ihm vor dem Urlaub alles erklärt.

Werde die nächsten Tage noch die übrigen Styropor Platten im FK installieren und den TF so gut wie möglich isolieren.

Meinst du mit Belüftung im Teich die Thomas für die __ Hel-X Kammer?


EDIT: Was mach ich mit der Spülpumpe und den Leitungen von der Spülpumpe? Begleitheizung an den Schlauch?


----------



## tosa (30. Okt. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Was mach ich mit der Spülpumpe und den Leitungen von der Spülpumpe? Begleitheizung an den Schlauch?



na, es gibt auch 100% Rohrisolierung, und dann evtl. eine Begeleitheizung. Düsenstock und die Leitungen der Spülpumpe sind die Teile die Frost nicht überleben. Der Rest klappt eigentlich durch den Flow. Die Spülpumpe selber ist eine trocken aufgestellte? Wenn ja bau da aus Styrodur eine Kiste drum.


----------



## dpoessl (31. Okt. 2016)

Huhu, 
UV Lampe aus und raus? Oder soll ich sie auch mit durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## tosa (31. Okt. 2016)

sorry, jetzt erst online, ich habe 2, davon schalte ich eine ab. das kannst du eigentlich selbst entscheiden. ich bin halt immer auf eine konstante Reduzierung des Keimdrucks bedacht.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

muss nochmals bzgl. der Teichabdeckung nachhaken.

Tosa hatte ja diese Folie vorgeschlagen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-90-m-Gitte...hash=item1c42741a9e:m:m5xZVbOQjh6ZXfp4ATHjPsw

Kann ich diese einfach auf das Wasser legen? Schaffe es leider zeitlich nicht mehr eine große und stabile Holzkonstruktion zu bauen.

Oder geht es vielleicht auch OHNE Abdeckung?

EDIT: Das Wasser hat aktuell 5,1 Grad


----------



## mitch (8. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Kann ich diese einfach auf das Wasser legen?



wenn du den Teich luftdicht machen willst - ja, hat aber dann den Nachteil das du nächstes Jahr neue Fische brauchst 

*mach das bloß nicht sonst werden die Fische ersticken da kein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann.
*
mMn: dann lieber keine Abdeckung


----------



## dpoessl (8. Nov. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> wenn du den Teich luftdicht machen willst - ja, hat aber dann den Nachteil das du nächstes Jahr neue Fische brauchst
> 
> *mach das bloß nicht sonst werden die Fische ersticken da kein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann.
> *
> mMn: dann lieber keine Abdeckung



OK da hatte ich einen ganz schönen Denkfehler. Macht natürlich Sinn deine Argumentation. Bei meiner Teichform ist es aber ja praktisch unmöglich eine ordentliche Abdeckung hinzubekommen


----------



## tosa (8. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> muss nochmals bzgl. der Teichabdeckung nachhaken.
> 
> ...



das funktioniert nicht. nen paar Balken drüber und gut ist, daran die Folie festmachen.

5,1 Grad sportlich, wieviel hast du wenn es erst richtig kalt wird. ich habe umabgedeckt noch 9,5 grad.


----------



## dpoessl (9. Nov. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> das funktioniert nicht. nen paar Balken drüber und gut ist, daran die Folie festmachen.
> 
> 5,1 Grad sportlich, wieviel hast du wenn es erst richtig kalt wird. ich habe umabgedeckt noch 9,5 grad.



Wie kannst du noch 9,5 haben? Hast du deinen Flow gedrosselt?


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2016)

Gerade eben geschaut , an der Oberfläche 7,5°. Kein Wunder das der Teich nachts so dampft .


----------



## dpoessl (9. Nov. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Gerade eben geschaut , an der Oberfläche 7,5°. Kein Wunder das der Teich nachts so dampft .



Bei 100% Flow?


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2016)

Nee 2% oder so


----------



## tosa (11. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Wie kannst du noch 9,5 haben? Hast du deinen Flow gedrosselt?



nein, läuft mit 100% der Flow. dafür aber 8h täglich Brunnenwasser.


----------



## dpoessl (11. Nov. 2016)

Ja das ist viel wert...Nächstes Jahr muss ich das Thema Brunnen auch angehen...Aber die wollen hier utopische Preise


----------



## S.Hammer (14. Nov. 2016)

Moin,
eigentlich wollte ich meinen Brunnenbauer empfehlen, aber die Homepage ist zu kaufen, es scheint Ihn nicht mehr zu geben ....

Suche doch mal in ländlicher Umgebung, 50 km zu fahren ist für die Jungs kein Problem, der Bohrer steht auf nem Anhänger. Mache auf jeden Fall ne Spülbohrung mit einem Äußeren Brunnenrohr (blau rund 10 cm Durchmesser) darin liegt ein 3/4Zoll Rohr als Ansaugrohr, das kann man dann rausziehen wenn das Rückschlagventil mal hakt.

Als Pumpe empfehle ich die Grundfos MQ 45   wassergekühlte leise Jetpumpe, mit Autoreset (alle 1/2 Stunde), falls mal ein Problem vorherrscht.

GRuß S.Hammer


----------



## dpoessl (14. Nov. 2016)

4000 Euro für 28m wäre ein Angebot, welches ich mal bekommen habe


----------



## dpoessl (14. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe jetzt die 200er Thomas mit einem Absperrhahn auf ca. 1/4 Flow gedrosselt....


----------



## S.Hammer (15. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> 4000 Euro für 28m wäre ein Angebot, welches ich mal bekommen habe



Boohh , ich hatte 800 oder 1000 für 14 m, mit Aussenrohr, geschlitztem Rohr, Bentonitsperre und Innenrohr mit Rückschlagventil. 

Ist 10 Jahre her, aber so 50 -80 € je Meter sollte realistisch sein.      

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...unnen-bohren-pumpenservice/294337023-291-7924

Schau mal im Umkreis bei Dir, oder stell ne Anzeige rein, suche Brunnenbohrer...  
und dann mal sehen, wenn einer Aufträge sucht ? Oder bei Blauarbeit oder so ähnlich.

http://www.brunnen-bohren.info/brunnen-bohren-kosten/

Gruß S.Hammer


----------



## dpoessl (15. Nov. 2016)

Heute wieder ein neues Angebot bekommen


----------



## S.Hammer (16. Nov. 2016)

Moin,

na auf Rügen ist die Auswahl sicher nicht groß an Brunnenbohrern. Festland ?

komisches Angebot :

Brunnenkopf   =   http://www.erdbohrer.de/Brunnenkoepfe:::26.html
Welche Pumpe wird geliefert ?
Was ist ein Wasserpaket ?
Was ist der Brunnenschacht ?  (Ich hab ein Maischefass, darin ist der Brunnenkopf)
Preis pauschal bis 20 m, jedoch noch Preisangabe ab 15 m ??

Was passiert wenn nach 10 m schon Wasser kommt ??

Biete Ihm 2.000 auf die Hand an. 

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## dpoessl (16. Nov. 2016)

Wir wohnen in Chemnitz/Sachsen  Aber auch dort ist die Auswahl irgendwie nicht allzu groß 

Werde das mal mit dem Cash auf die Hand Trick probieren.


----------



## S.Hammer (16. Nov. 2016)

Hatte aus der Homepage Urlaub in Sellin geschlossen das Ihr dort wohnt


----------



## dpoessl (16. Nov. 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> Hatte aus der Homepage Urlaub in Sellin geschlossen das Ihr dort wohnt



Achsooooooo...Ne dort sind nur ein paar Ferienwohnungen von uns


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Nov. 2016)

DA siehst Du das setzen der Ringe meiner "Gartenwasserverschraubung", was sicher auch bei einem "Brunnenkopf möglich ist.

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...tergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=6

Viele hier empfahlen Dir 100mm Brunnenrohr- da passt dann auch eine etwas dickere Tauchbrunnenpumpe rein.

An dem Angebot missfällt mit pers., dass nichteinmal der Typ und Hersteller der Brunnenpumpe (hoffentlich auch eine Brunnentiefpumpe, die in dem Brunnenrohr hängt) genannt wird.
Auch kannst Du einmal die Preise vergleichen mit dem Erdbohrer.de
Dein angebotener Brunnenkopf ist sicher 2....3x  teurer .
Durch den Brunnenkopf geht das Kabel zur Pumpe und der PE __ Wasserschlauch durch.


----------



## dpoessl (16. Nov. 2016)

Ich werde einfach versuchen noch weitere Angebote einzuholen...Jetzt um die Zeit wird wohl eh keiner so einen Brunnen bohren...

Hab also noch Zeit


----------



## tosa (16. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach versuchen noch weitere Angebote einzuholen...Jetzt um die Zeit wird wohl eh keiner so einen Brunnen bohren...
> 
> Hab also noch Zeit



ist jetzt die beste Zeit. versuche es mal bei myhammer.de


----------



## tosa (16. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die 200er Thomas mit einem Absperrhahn auf ca. 1/4 Flow gedrosselt....



ganz schlechte Idee..... ; ich würde mit einem einstellbaren Ventil die Luft entweichen lassen. das ist nicht unbedingt gut für die Membran. sowas in der Art; aber halt mit nur einem Abgang.

http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Belueftung-Zubehoer/product-58.html


----------



## dpoessl (16. Nov. 2016)

Hätte ein T Stück da. Damit könnte ich den Belüfter im LH und den Belüfter in der HelX Kammer mit der 200er versorgen. Damit käme ja zwangsläufig im LH weniger Flow an. 

Und ich könnte mir die andere Thomas über den winter sparen. Ganz unbelüftet kann ich die Biokammer aber nicht lassen, da sonst der Durchfluss gebremst wird, da sich das HelX an der Lichtstegplatte sammelt. 

Was hältst davon?


----------



## tosa (16. Nov. 2016)

sehr gute Ideeeeeee!!!


----------



## dpoessl (16. Nov. 2016)

Dann werde ich mal mit der Stirnlampe in den Regen gehen und das noch erledigen  

Danke Torsten


----------



## tosa (16. Nov. 2016)

nicht dafür


----------



## dpoessl (16. Nov. 2016)

Mist...Hat leider nicht so richtig geklappt...

Habe an die 200er Thomas ein Y-Stück. Bin dann mit einem Schlauch zum LH und einem Schlauch zur Biokammer. Irgendwie pustet aber die Thomas volle Power in die Biokammer und zu wenig in den LH. Will heißen, dass zu wenig Flow im LH war und damit mir das gesamte Wasser durch den Überlauf im TF in die Schmutzwassertonne abhaut. 

Habe dann an den Ausgang am Y-Stück in Richtung Biokammer einen Absperrhahn und diesen nur ganz wenig geöffnet, sodass ein Großteil der Luft wieder in den LH geht. 

Jetzt ist genug Flow in der Biokammer zum HelX bewegen und auch am LH, sodass kein Wasser zurückfließt. 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob das so auf Dauer funktioniert? Insbesondere in bezug auf die Haltbarkeit der Thomas. Und ob wirklich jetzt der Flow am LH gedrosselt wurde, um ein Auskühlen des teiches zu verhindern? Hmmm...Blöd...


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2016)

Wo liegt den dein Grundwasserstand ?

Hast da eine Angabe.
Ggf wenn irgendwo eine Kanalbaumaßnahme in der nähe ist mal nachfragen ob die da ein Bodengutachten haben. Da steht es zumeist drin, wenn es in den ersten 5 m zu erwarten ist. 

Ggf findet man auch die Grundwasserstände +/- paar Meter im Internet.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2016)

https://www.umwelt.sachsen.de/umwelt/wasser/6103.htm

Da solltest so einen groben Anhalt zu deinem Grundwasserstand finden.


----------



## tosa (17. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Mist...Hat leider nicht so richtig geklappt...
> 
> Habe an die 200er Thomas ein Y-Stück. Bin dann mit einem Schlauch zum LH und einem Schlauch zur Biokammer. Irgendwie pustet aber die Thomas volle Power in die Biokammer und zu wenig in den LH. Will heißen, dass zu wenig Flow im LH war und damit mir das gesamte Wasser durch den Überlauf im TF in die Schmutzwassertonne abhaut.
> 
> ...



sorry, hatte ich nicht dran gedacht, du hast natürlich im LH einen anderen Gegendruck als im Biofilter. Aber so hast du es sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## dpoessl (20. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

aktuell machen sich wieder die blöden Fadenalgen breit 

Könnte ich trotz der Temperaturen noch dieses Mittel nutzen?

http://koi-company.de/teichpflege/fadenalgen/fadenalgenfrei-f.html#anwendungshinweise

Insbesondere frage ich deshalb, weil mir ja letztens die Fadenalgen einen BA verstopft haben und das wäre jetzt im Winter doof, da ich bei den Temperaturen ja nicht abtauchen kann...


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2016)

Hattest du nicht vor kurzem noch aufgesalzen?


----------



## dpoessl (20. Nov. 2016)

Ja danach waren sie auch weg...

Nun sind sie wieder da


----------



## mitch (20. Nov. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> dieses Mittel


==> Wirkstoff: Salicylsäure wirksame Bestandteile in 100g: 0,5g  ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salicylsäure ==> "_Aspirin_"


----------



## dpoessl (20. Nov. 2016)

Hmmm...Andere Variante gegen diese blöden Fadenalgen ohne die Fische jetzt zu stressen?


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2016)

Wie hoch ist denn dein Salzgehalt jetzt?


----------



## dpoessl (20. Nov. 2016)

Gute Frage.

Habe kein Testgerät.

Würde es damit gehen? Oder Alternativen?

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## tosa (20. Nov. 2016)

schick mir deine Anschrift, sende dir meines zu....! Schickst du dann irgendwann wieder zurück!


----------



## Zacky (21. Nov. 2016)

Ich würde den Teich einfach mal in Ruhe lassen und ihn seiner biologischen Entwicklung überlassen, denn so "alt" ist der Teich ja nun auch noch nicht, so dass sich da ein biologisches Gleichgewicht eingestellt haben könnte. Ziel sollte es doch eigentlich sein, dann erst einmal die Ursache für das Algenwachstum zu finden und dann natürliche Konkurrenten einzubringen die gegensteuern könnten. Das würde ich dann aber auch eher zum Frühjahr in Angriff nehmen und somit den Fischen lieber die notwendige Ruhe für die Winterpause lassen. Die Algen, welcher Art auch immer, sind m.M.n. stets ein Teil des ökologischen Gleichgewichts im Teich.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Nov. 2016)

Ach komm, die paar Liter kann er jetzt auch noch reinkippen.


----------



## dpoessl (21. Nov. 2016)

Sehe es nur eben als Problem bzgl der BA, da ich jetzt ja auch den Flow etwas gedrosselt habe. Habe keine Lust dass mir die Fadenalgen alle BAs und Leitungen verstopfen.


----------



## dpoessl (29. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

eine Frage in die Runde:

Habe ja bereits den Flow mittels T-Stück etwas reduzieren können.

Wegen den niedrigen Temperaturen möchte ich ihn aber gerne noch weiter reduzieren.

Eine schwächere Pumpe als die 200er geht nicht wegen dem Gegendruck vom LH.

Den LH jetzt zu kürzen ist auch eher schwierig.

Welche Möglichkeit würde noch bestehen? Die beiden Skimmerleitungen ganz zumachen mit den Standrohren?
Dann wird aber wohl der Wasserstand im TF zu niedrig werden und er spült endlos.

Reduzierungen von 110 auf 60 auf die 6 Einlaufrohre in der Einlaufkammer?




Alternative 1:

Styropor aus dem Baumarkt als Abdeckung nutzen, aber habe gelesen, dass Styropor Giftstoffe an das Wasser abgibt und wahrscheinlich __ fliegen mir die Platten auch um die Ohren bei bisschen Wind 

Alternative 2:

Teichbälle

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PE-Balle-tra...997040?hash=item2ef6327330:g:3VcAAOSwnbZYDkNN


Alternative 3:

Die Folie über den Teich legen wie von Torsten vorgeschlagen...
Leider schaffe ich aber keine Holzkonzstruktion mehr zu bauen...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-90-m-Gitte...hash=item1c42741a9e:m:m5xZVbOQjh6ZXfp4ATHjPsw






EDIT: 

Habe mich für Torstens Lösung entschieden und soeben 80 Quadratmeter Abdeckfolie bestellt. Damit dürfte ich das Kälteproblem in den Griff bekommen


----------



## tosa (29. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Dominik,

wenn du die Leistung deiner Rohre noch weiter reduzierst versotten dir diese.

du mußt bei der Abdeckung auch nicht eine Mega-konstruktion drunter bauen, gucke dir die mal von Florian an. bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist die nicht schlecht.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Nov. 2016)

Unter die Gewächshausfolie würde ich noch Luftpolsterfolie packen, die isoliert wesentlich besser.
Bau dir einen rechteckigen Schwimmrahmen aus HT-Rohren wo die Folie drüber gespannt wird.
Dann liegt die Folie recht nahe über dem Wasser, was gut ist.
Die Lücken außen herum kannst du dann mit Bällen oder anderen Sachen abdecken.

Nächstes Jahr suchen wir dann eine andere Lösung.

*Fals du das hier überhaupt liest/lesen kannst, da du mich ja mit Ankündigung auf ingnorieren setzen wolltest.*


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Nov. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> *Fals du das hier überhaupt liest/lesen kannst, da du mich ja mit Ankündigung auf ignorieren setzen wolltest.*


D


----------



## dpoessl (30. Nov. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> D



???


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Nov. 2016)

*Fals du das hier überhaupt liest/lesen kannst, da du mich ja mit Ankündigung auf ingnorieren setzen wolltest.* hatte Teich4You unter einen Beitrag geschrieben was mich zum Lachen brachte.


----------



## tosa (30. Nov. 2016)

gute Idee von florian


----------



## dpoessl (21. Dez. 2016)

Sooooo nachdem ich doch echte Probleme mit der Temperatur bekam, musste ich reagieren...

 

Habe mir aus Estland einen Ofen bestellt und im Teich installiert...

http://www.benexter.ee/de/ofen.htm







So konnte ich die Temperatur von 2 Grad auf 6 Grad erwärmen und diese 6 Grad halte ich jetzt schon seit einer Woche...

Bin zufrieden...


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Temperatur von 2 Grad


Am Grund? oder an der Oberfläche?


----------



## dpoessl (21. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Am Grund? oder an der Oberfläche?



Der Fühler des Thermometers hängt in 1m Tiefe. Dadurch dass das System voll läuft denke ich nicht, dass es Temperaturunterschiede gibt...


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2016)

Das ist derb.


----------



## dpoessl (21. Dez. 2016)

Ja und genau aus diesem Grund musste ich etwas machen. Da half auch keine Folie. 

Versuche nächstes Jahr das Projekt Brunnen nochmal anzukurbeln. Das würde auch helfen.


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Das würde auch helfen.


Oder einfach eine Teichabdeckung


----------



## mitch (21. Dez. 2016)

oder den LH drosseln, die Auskühlung durch die starke Umwälzung ist schon enorm.
Ich hatte neulich auch nur noch 2,1°C in 1m tiefe, ist aber wieder auf 3,4°C hoch, nach Inbetriebnahme meiner kleinen 2000 l/h Pumpe


----------



## dpoessl (22. Dez. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> oder den LH drosseln, die Auskühlung durch die starke Umwälzung ist schon enorm.
> Ich hatte neulich auch nur noch 2,1°C in 1m tiefe, ist aber wieder auf 3,4°C hoch, nach Inbetriebnahme meiner kleinen 2000 l/h Pumpe



Leider durch den hohen Gegendruck nicht möglich. Habe ich schon alles probiert.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Leider durch den hohen Gegendruck nicht möglich. Habe ich schon alles probiert.


Dann bau doch für den Winterbetrieb eine Pumpe ein.


----------



## mitch (22. Dez. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Leider durch den hohen Gegendruck nicht möglich.


wie zu hoch 

was passiert wenn der LH aus ist: läuft dann der Trommelfilter über, ist die Spülrinne zu niedrig angebracht


der Ofen ist echt


----------



## Mushi (22. Dez. 2016)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Leider durch den hohen Gegendruck nicht möglich. Habe ich schon alles probiert.



Das kann ja nicht sein. Eine 80er oder 100er Luftpumpe sollte das locker schaffen, ansonsten stimmt mit Deinem System etwas nicht.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das kann ja nicht sein. Eine 80er oder 100er Luftpumpe sollte das locker schaffen, ansonsten stimmt mit Deinem System etwas nicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank


Kann ja gar nicht sein.


----------



## dpoessl (22. Dez. 2016)

Fakt ist dass es eine 60er Thomas nicht schafft. Wenn ich die an den LH klemme, läuft mir das Wasser über die Schmutzrinne weg. 

Dasselbe passiert, wenn der LH aus ist. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir jetzt eine 200er Rückstauklappe gekauft. Muss ich nur noch installieren. Die kommt auf den 200er Auslass in der Biokammer. 
Falls also die Pumpe ausfällt läuft mir kaum mehr Wasser weg...

Eine 80er oder 100er Pumpe habe ich noch nicht getestet. 

Wenn ich aber die 200er über den Abzweige etwas zuviel drossel, dann läuft mir auch wieder Wasser weg.


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2016)

Dann steht der TF einfach zu tief. Würde ich umbauen, denn das Risiko wäre mir zu groß, dass bei Stromausfall der Teich unnötig Wasser verliert.


----------



## Mushi (22. Dez. 2016)

Wie läuft Wasser weg bzw. wohin?


----------



## dpoessl (22. Dez. 2016)

Das Wasser läuft dann über die Rinne in die Schmutzwassertonne also weg... 

Der TF steht laut Hersteller genau richtig zum TeichWasserniveau...

Ein nachträgliches Ändern ist eigentlich unmöglich, weil dann die Zu- und Abgänge nicht mehr passen.


----------



## Mushi (22. Dez. 2016)

Dann steht er für den Normalbetrieb zwar richtig, aber für den reduzieren Betrieb zu tief.


----------



## dpoessl (22. Dez. 2016)

Richtig. 

Also wäre es maximal die Möglichkeit eine Rohrpumpe in den LH zu stellen...


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Dez. 2016)

Das heißt, ich kann die Anlage nicht ausschalten ohne Schaden? 
Würde ich Planungsfehler nennen.

2 Grad sind zum reagieren viel zu spät! Wenn es jetzt kalt wird - ............
Und wir haben noch nicht einmal Winter.

Dann laß dir mal was Vernünftiges für das nächste Jahr einfallen.


----------



## dpoessl (25. Dez. 2016)

Wie gesagt...der Teich hatte zwei Tage lang die zwei Grad...

Mit dem Ofen halte ich konstant die 5,5 bis 6,0 

Und das wird wohl auch bei kälteren Temperaturen möglich sein. Genug Holz liegt bereity 

Habe gestern nochmal Strom Weg simuliert. 

Das Wasser steigt im LH auf Teichniveau und damit läuft es in den TF zurück und über die Schmutzrinne weg. 

Muss nächstes Jahr mal schauen, ob ich die Rinne irgendwie höher bekomme. Aber wahrscheinlich wird das nix. Echt kurios dass der TF Hersteller diese Einbauhöhe angibt. Naja...


----------



## troll20 (25. Dez. 2016)

Und was passiert wenn du den Wasserspiegel etwas absenkst den Luftheber provisorisch verschließt und über den Winter mit einen normalen Pumpe arbeitest?
Alternativ würde ich dann lieber den Pumpenbetrieb komplett einstellen Überlauf verschließen und nur den Teich belüften. Dann kannst du dir bis zum nächsten Winter was besseres einfallen lassen.
Oder aber du Isolierst deinen Teich doch noch, mit Bällen, Luftpolsterfolie oder was auch immer. Muss ja nicht die ganze Fläche sein.
aber so wäre mir das zu heikel.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Dez. 2016)

Das ganze rumdoktern wegen falscher Einbauhöhe des TF hilft nix.

Wenn Du im Winter mit weniger Pumpleistung fahren willst, dann sinkte eben der Wasserstand in der Einlaufkammer im TF weniger ab.
Anscheinend war es ja bei Dir nicht so einfach mit Bestellen des TF mit Ein- und Ausgängen nach Wunsch etc...
Und auch die angegebene Einbauhöhe des TF war wohl etwas daneben- oder es lag ein Mißverständnis vor.

Hast Du Unterlagen dazu??

Kurz: OK Spülrinne auf OK Teichwasser bei Pumpen aus.

Leute, die ihre Pumpen immer auf volle Last laufen lassen und niemals abschalten können ihren TF etwas tiefer einbauen und leben dann damit, dass sie eben bei Pumpenstillstand "etwas" Wasser verlieren.
Dafür haben sie eben noch den wirklich letzten cm Siebgewebefläche ausgenutzt.

Schaltest Du jetzt die Pumpen aus oder reduzierst die Pumpleistung, so steigt der Wasserspiegel eben in der TF Einlaufkammer an.
Und das Wasser läuft nicht über den LH zurück, sondern oh Wunder auch über die Zuläufe.

Bei Pumpe aus, kann es durchaus sein, dass auch gleichzeitig etwas Wasser über die Rückläufe/LH/LhKammer in den TF läuft.
Aber nur solange, bis das Wasser im TF = Teich ist.

Bau den TF höher- um wieviel cm reden wir hier eigentlich?? 2 oder 3? oder Du musst eben mit 2..3cm weniger Wasser im Teich leben.
-----------
Winterbetrieb LH.....oder generell- jeder hat da "sein Ding".
Stillstand und Gammelwasser wäre da meiner Meinung nach das schlechteste.
Volle Pulle geht auch.....wozu...wenig Futter- Wenig Algen etc..kaum Schmutz. Bei mir spült der TF nur "zwangsweise" zur Zeit durch eine eingestellte Zwangsspülung, wenn der Sensor nach Zeit Y nicht auslöst.
Und ohne Schmutz und Schmodder auch keine Gefahr des Versottens der Rohre, die sowieso im Frühjahr durchgepustet werden.

Kein Teich ist gleich und an einem beheizten Koiteich mit viel Besatz und Futter muss die Filteranlage eben durchlaufen.
Hier findest Du ein paar Videos zum Winterbetrieb mit LH (Thomas AP60/80 läuft durch und Thomas 80/120 pulsen dazu 3 x am Tag):




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIxVF_XZuLY&t=109s_

und hier ein paar Messwerte zu den Luftleistungen der Membranpumpen (120 und 80er schwächeln noch etwas, weil wohl zu kurz in Betrieb):




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYmrleQhUKQ_


----------



## Teich4You (1. März 2017)

Wie sieht´s aus?
Teich durch den Winter gebracht? 
Technische Herausforderungen in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## dpoessl (1. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

kurze zwei Fragen in die Runde:

1. Muss ich an der 200er Thomas irgendwas beachten zwecks Wartung? Sie läuft jetzt ja seit ca. Juni 2016 ohne Unterbrechung? 

Luftfilter?
http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/B...-fuer-thomas-ap-40-60n-60-80-80h-100-187.html

Membran?
http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/B...tzmembranen-fuer-AP-30-und-AP-40-107-109.html


2. Muss ich am Membranbelüfter im LH was beachten? Also sollte ich den jährlich wechseln? Ist ein Jäger HD 340.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem teich sehr zufrieden  Er ist glas klar und die Fadenalgen verschwunden. Den Kois gehts super und bewegen sich schon ganz ordentlich.

Wassertemperatur: 6 Grad


----------



## mitch (1. März 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> 2. Muss ich am Membranbelüfter im LH was beachten?


wenn du ihn mal ausbaust und eine Sicht- / Funktionskontrolle machst sollte das eigentlich ausreichen.
bei der Membranpumpe mal den Ansaugfilter entstauben, die Membran auf risse prüfen - mehr ist da nicht zu machen.

PS
meine V-60 läuft nun seit 2012 - und immer noch die erste Membran


----------



## tosa (1. März 2017)

mir wurde mal gesagt das man mal kurz an den Teller einen Kompressor anschliessen sollte, sofern Kalk vorhanden ist. Wartung der Thomas, oben ist ein Luftfilter, den sollte man mal kontrollieren und reinigen. Wenn die Leistung nachlässt den Membranblock tauschen!


----------



## dpoessl (28. März 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

kurze Frage an euch: 

Irgendwie staut sich mein HelX immer an der Lichtstegplatten Abtrennung. 

Dadurch wird der Flow gebremst und es sammelt sich auch bisschen Mulm dazwischen. 

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Verbesserungsidee? 

Hatte ja einen Membranbelüfter in der Kammer. Damit wurde das HelX schön durchgesprudelt, aber an der Abgrenzung hat es sich trotzdem "verfangen"


----------



## tosa (28. März 2017)

hi dominik,

alles gut durch den Winter bekommen?

Ich würde den Membranbelüfter genau an der Lichtstegplatte postieren, dann kann er das Helix wegpusten


----------



## dpoessl (29. März 2017)

Ja Torsten eigentlich passt alles. Das Wasser sieht bombastisch aus und die Fische bewegen sich schon super. Habe gestern angefangen ein wenig zu füttern, weil sie mir schon fast die Finger abgefressen haben  

Nur in meiner zweiten Saision nach dem Umbau kommen die ersten Fehler zum Vorschein: 

1. Leider ist bereits jetzt die Gaze des TF an vielen Stellen undicht, sodass ich sie wechseln müsste. Aber dazu muss ich die Trommel ausbauen und das ist fast unmöglich, da ich dazu wiederum die Schmutzrinne ausbauen muss. Und dazu ist eigentlich zu wenig Platz im FK  

Habe von Lavair ein Angebot für neue Gaze 40,5cm breit und 165cm lang für ca. 120 Euro inkl. Versand. Ist das OK? 

2. Leider ist ja der TF irgendwie zu niedrig, denn bei Stromausfall verliere ich Wasser über die Schmutzrinne in die Kanalisation. Nun müsste ich den TF anheben, aber auch das ist fast unmöglich, da ja am LH Schacht die Übergänge einlaminiert sind und aus der Einlaufkammer sind kurze Rohre einbetoniert. 

Das nervt mich tierisch. Und nur weil an dem TF ein falscher Kleber angebracht war!!!!! 

Beste Grüße 

Dom


----------



## tosa (29. März 2017)

hmmmm,

zu dem Preis der Gaze kann ich nichts sagen, hast du mal woanders nochmal nachgefragt?

naja, dann schalte den Strom nicht ab. wieviel müßte er denn höher? wieviel Wasser würdest du verlieren?


----------



## dpoessl (29. März 2017)

Naja das mache ich ja nicht absichtlich. Aber heute zB ist aus welchem grund auch immer der Fi vom Haus geflogen. Ein Glück war ich Zuhause und konnte ihn wieder reinmachen. 

Muss das mal irgendwie testen, wieviel wirklich wegfließt. Es fließt halt dabei auch das HelX in den LH und wahrscheinlich auch in den TF zurück


----------



## tosa (29. März 2017)

na, da müsstest du noch ein netzgewebe vormachen, das sollte nicht sein! habe ich z.b. auch, das funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## mitch (29. März 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Es fließt halt dabei auch das HelX in den LH und wahrscheinlich auch in den TF zurück


mit einem nicht zu groben Gitter verschließen (v2a Volierendraht - das zeug kann man immer gut am Teich gebrauchen)


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
ich konnte die Trommel entfernen ohne den Filter komplett heraus nehmen zu müssen. Es war doch genug Platz, um die Schmutzrinne rauszuziehen.
 Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass das Gewebe auf den beiden Hälften geklebt ist. Nun wollte ich euch fragen, ob ich unbedingt diese Hälften wieder nutzen muss oder ob ich das neue Gewebe einfach so auf die Trommel legen kann? Sprich braucht man diese "Rippen" oder geht es auch ohne? 
VG 
Dominik


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Ich würde sagen du brauchst sie. Wie willst du das Gewebe sonst auf der Trommel befestigen?


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2017)

Ja das kam mir dann auch so in den Sinn

  

  

Hab es abziehen können. War aber eine sch*** Arbeit und meine Finger sind jetzt alle blutig.

Naja...

Jetzt kann das neue Gewebe drauf.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2017)

Möglicherweise jetzt Edelstahlspannbänder nutzen.


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2017)

So Gewebe ist wieder drauf


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2017)

Wie hast Du das originale Gewebe so schnell kaputt bekommen??

Das war nicht aufgeklebt...eher aufgebügelt/ geschmolzen.

Das neue Gewebe.muss fest gespannt werden oder neu aufgebüglelt.

Je nach Wasserstand drückt das Gewebe nach aussen und Schmutz...kann sich sonst einklemmen und das neue Gewebe  beschädigen....

Einlagiges Gewebe ist sehr empfindlich.

Teichhansel 50 oder 60y mehrlagiges ist sehr robust.
------
Gerade gesehen:
Warum in der Mitte kein Spannband??
Reich gespart?


----------



## dpoessl (2. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das originale Gewebe so schnell kaputt bekommen??
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Das war an x Stellen undicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

kam heute aus dem Urlaub zurück und leider lag ein Fisch tot in der Schmutzrinne des TF. 

Habe dann gleich mal meine Wasserwerte gemessen: 

KH: 4
Temperatur: 10,4
PH: 7,5
NO2: 0,6
NH4:0,05
NO3: 1

Jetzt ist ja dieser blöde Nitrit Wert sehr hoch. Habe heute nochmals AquaDry Strarterbakterien in den Filter geschüttet und hoffe mal, dass nun damit endlich die Biologie losgeht. Immerhin ist der Ammonium Wert sehr gering im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. 

Mein Salzgehalt liegt bei 0,24. Damit konnte ich die Fadenalgen gänzlich besiegen. 

Muss ich mir durch den Salzgehalt trotzdem Sorgen machen wegen dem Nitrit Wert? 

Was soll ich dagegen tun? 10% Wasserwechsel? 

Danke und schöne Ostern euch.


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Bei 10,4 ° wird deine bio einfach noch nicht genug schaffen und das bedeutet warten auf höhere Temp.
So lange wenig füttern und fleißig WW. Wenn 10 % reichen um den Nitrit unten zu halten wäre es schön, wenn nicht mußt halt mehr machen.


----------



## Mushi (15. Apr. 2017)

Das Nitrit ist bei diesem Salzgehalt uninteressant. Wahrscheinlich kam der Koi geschwächt aus dem Winter.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2017)

Ja das denke ich auch. 

Muss mir für nächsten Winter unbedingt was überlegen. 

Und die Kois im Herbst noch energiereicher füttern.


----------



## tosa (15. Apr. 2017)

Lieber Rene,

Nitrit bekommt man nicht mit Wasserwechseln runter.


----------



## dpoessl (15. Apr. 2017)

UV Lampe ist seit heute wieder aus. Muss erst einmal die Biologie hinkriegen.


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Apr. 2017)

> Wahrscheinlich kam der Koi geschwächt aus dem Winter.



Darum liegt er in der Schmutzrinne? 
Wenn ein Fisch irgendwo im Rohrsystem steckt, ist das aber eher ein Planungs-/Konstruktions-/Baufehler.


----------



## dpoessl (16. Apr. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Darum liegt er in der Schmutzrinne?
> Wenn ein Fisch irgendwo im Rohrsystem steckt, ist das aber eher ein Planungs-/Konstruktions-/Baufehler.



[gelöscht]

Was willst du denn immer mit deinen Baufehlern?

Der Fisch ist im Teich gestorben und durch die Skimmer abgezogen worden und dann in den Filter gekommen. Wie eben jeder Schmutz, der auf der Oberfläche treibt.


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> leider lag ein Fisch tot in der Schmutzrinne des TF


das war doch bestimmt dann noch ein kleiner?


----------



## dpoessl (16. Apr. 2017)

ja war ein kleiner...


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Apr. 2017)

> Was willst du denn immer mit deinen Baufehlern?


Weil Fehler zum Lernen da sind.

Ich baue mir demnächst auch einen Skimmer ein und versuche genau so etwas zu berücksichtigen.
Es ist nämlich genauso möglich, daß auch kleine lebende Fische angesaugt werden können.

Irgendeiner hier hat ein Gitter mit waagerechten Stäben vor dem Einlauf. Das wollte ich auch aufgreifen. Aufgrund deines 'Falles'  würde ich dieses Gitter eher wie verstellbare Lüftungsschlitze bauen.
Kleinster Abstand vielleicht 5 mm, veränderbar auf bis zu 2 cm, so die Überlegung.


----------



## Kreuzi (17. Apr. 2017)

Servus,

jetzt hab ich doch die kompletten 123 Seiten gelesen. Danke für diesen Thread 

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## dpoessl (10. Mai 2017)

Moin Leute,

habe die __ Hel-X Kammer jetzt nochmals abgeändert.

Habe die Lichtstegplatten mit einer PE-HD Platte abgedeckt und den Übergang von Hel-X Kammer in die Klarwasserkammer mit zwei 200er KG Stücken realisiert. Die Rohre habe ich in der Hel-X Kammer mit einer glatten Edelstahl Lochplatte abgedeckt, sodass kein Hel-X rübergespült wird.

Außerdem habe ich den Übergang von Luftheber in die Hel-X Kammer so abgeändert, dass das Wasser jetzt von unten nach oben fließt. Habe also zwei 45er Bögen eingebaut und ein 1m Stück 200er Rohr. Damit wird das Hel-X jetzt von unten bis oben ordentlich durchspült und sammelt sich auch nicht mehr an der Lichtstegplatte.

 

Die Wasserwerte von gestern:

14,2 Grad
PH: 7,5
KH: 6
Salz: 0,30
NO2: 0,2
NH4: 0,05

Bin sehr zufrieden, dass NO2 und NH4 jetzt langsam auf einem grünen Level sind.



PS: Würde jetzt vielleicht die UVC in die Klarwasserkammer platzieren. Was haltet ihr davon oder werden dadurch die Bakterien abgetötet? Theoretisch geht ja durch die HD-PE Platte kaum Strahlung rüber in die Hel-X Kammer.


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> PS: Würde jetzt vielleicht die UVC in die Klarwasserkammer platzieren. Was haltet ihr davon oder werden dadurch die Bakterien abgetötet? Theoretisch geht ja durch die HD-PE Platte kaum Strahlung rüber in die __ Hel-X Kammer.



die UVC soll ja die Bakterien kaputt machen, aber nur die "unerwünschten" - wenn das hel-x nicht bestrahlt wird sollte das schon gut gehen


----------



## dpoessl (11. Mai 2017)

So habe die letzten Tage den FK verputzt und gestrichen. Außerdem einen Weg um den FK und zum FK gemacht.


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

na, das schaut ja mal gut aus, OZON hast du aber nicht mehr im Einsatz, oder?


----------



## dpoessl (11. Mai 2017)

Nein die ganze Ozon Technik habe ich im Zuge des Schwerkraftumbaus entsorgt...


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Nein die ganze Ozon Technik habe ich im Zuge des Schwerkraftumbaus entsorgt...



dann ist das Ergebnis perfekt, mal sehen wie es im Sommer aussieht!


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2017)

Mich freut es auch, das es bei Dir zu Deiner Zufriedenheit läuft!
Es hat mir Spaß gemacht, öfter mal hier in Deinem Bautröt reingeschaut zu haben!


----------



## dpoessl (12. Mai 2017)

Bin auch wirklich super dankbar dieses Forum und @ThorstenC  und @tosa  usw. gefunden zu haben, denn ohne euch wäre es niemals so gut geworden...

Bin so happy über das Wasser


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

und der Rest wird jetzt auch gut, glaube mir....


----------



## dpoessl (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo Jungs,

schaut euch mal bitte den Orangenen an...

Er scheuert sich nicht, springt nicht und isst normal, aber diese weißen Flecken beunruhigen mich...

 

 

 

 

Gibt es eine prophylaktische Parasitenbekämpfung
ohne genau zu wissen ob es ein Parasit ist? Oder ist das wegen meinem Salzgehalt nicht notwendig oder sogar nicht zu empfehlen?

EDIT: Oder soll ich den Salzgehalt auf 0,5 hochfahren?

EDIT2: Wahrscheinlich sind es "Koipocken" * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Gibt es eine prophylaktische Parasitenbekämpfung
> ohne genau zu wissen ob es ein Parasit ist? Oder ist das wegen meinem Salzgehalt nicht notwendig oder sogar nicht zu empfehlen?



hallo Domenik,

diese Frage war nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder?
Sowas macht man grundsätzlich NIE!

Also Abstrich und prüfen. Aber auf deinen Fotos kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich was erkennen!



dpoessl schrieb:


> EDIT: Oder soll ich den Salzgehalt auf 0,5 hochfahren?



Salz sollte man sich als Medikament behalten, auch dort können __ Parasiten einen Abwehrmechanismus aufbauen. Also Finger weg von diesem ständigen aufwalzen!



dpoessl schrieb:


> EDIT2: Wahrscheinlich sind es "Koipocken"


dann warte bis es wärmer wird, dann gehen die von alleine!


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Die Wasserwerte von gestern 10. Mai 2017:
> 
> 14,2 Grad
> PH: 7,5
> ...



Mit einem Koi Teich wird es nie langweilig.

Die lieben Kois haben die letzten Tage/Wochen super gut gefressen und waren alle happy. Auch der große Orangene hat die weißen Flecken verloren. Waren also wirklich die Koipocken.

Nun habe ich gestern mal die Wasserwerte genommen.

04.06.2017

Salz: 0,34
KH: 5
NH4: 0,05
NO2: dunkel lila
PH: 7,5

Der JBL NO2 Test wurde sofort dunkel lila nachdem ich die zweite Reagenz hinzugegeben habe. Also ist der Nitrit Wert wieder viel zu hoch, nachdem er schon mal bei 0,2 war  Dachte die Bakterien sind langsam eingefahren.

Habe dann gestern die UV Lampe ausgemacht und nochmal AquaDry5 nachdosiert.

*Das Füttern würde ich jetzt für 5 Tage mal komplett einstellen, oder?*

*Meint ihr, dass Nitrifix von KC was bringen würde noch zusätzlich?*
https://koi-company.de/teichpflege/bakterien/nitrifix-500ml.html





PS: Habe mal zur Kontrolle noch einen JBL Nitrit Test bestellt.

PS2: *Kann der Nitrit Wert damit zusammen hängen, dass der Teich zu wenig belüftet wird?* Habe ja nur die Thomas 60 in der HelX Kammer. Im Teich selbst ist keine separate Belüftung.


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Dachte die Bakterien sind langsam eingefahren.


das kann 6-12 Monate dauern!!!



dpoessl schrieb:


> Habe dann gestern die UV Lampe ausgemacht und nochmal AquaDry5 nachdosiert.


richtig



dpoessl schrieb:


> Das Füttern würde ich jetzt für 5 Tage mal komplett einstellen, oder?


richtig, aber füttere jeden Tag eine reduzierte Menge.



dpoessl schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass Nitrifix von KC was bringen würde noch zusätzlich?


bringt was, aber nur kurzfristig



dpoessl schrieb:


> Habe mal zur Kontrolle noch einen JBL Nitrit Test bestellt.


das könnte schon sein das es am Test liegt!



dpoessl schrieb:


> *Kann der Nitrit Wert damit zusammen hängen, dass der Teich zu wenig belüftet wird?* Habe ja nur die Thomas 60 in der HelX Kammer. Im Teich selbst ist keine separate Belüftung.


nein, glaube ich nicht, eher würden die Fische abliegen. Aber du kannst natürlich trotzdem belüften, über die Nachtstunden wäre das sogar gut!!! Zeit von 22/23-6 Uhr


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2017)

Danke Torsten. Auf dich ist wie immer Verlass. 

Reicht denn eine Thomas AP40 für die 50.000 Liter oder eher eine AP60 oder gar noch größer?


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2017)

da reicht eine AP 40, mehr mache ich auch nicht. das muss nicht brodeln, sondern einfach auf 1-1,5m noch zusätzlich o2 einbringen. ist wichtig wenn die Temperaturen nach oben gehen da dann die o2 Sättigung nachläßt. die ist durch die Photosynthese der Algen in der Nacht am niedrigsten, man sagt immer so gegen 3-4 Uhr.

wenn der Nitrit so hoch wäre, würdest du das auch an den Fischen merken. die würden deutlich reduziert fressen, abliegen, sich scheuern etc.! ich denke einfach das dein Test Schrott ist oder irgendwas im Teich den Wassertest beeinflusst.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2017)

Sie fressen sehr gut, schwimmen normal und scheuern sich nur ganz ganz selten.

Am Mittwoch dürfte der neue Test da sein und dann weiß ich mehr.


( Unnötiges Vollzitat entfernt, da direkte Antwort!!!)


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2017)

dann tippe ich fast darauf das der Test Schrott ist oder irgendwas diesen negativ beeinflusst. Von daher habe ich immer einen 2. Test eines anderen Herstellers zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2017)

Falls Du Dir eine Membranpumpe zum Belüften im Teich kaufst: Nimm die Thomas AP 60. AP 40 hat eine flachere Kennlinie und bricht eher ein bei Gegendruck.


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2017)

Mist zu spät Habe mir die AP 40 bestellt. Ist ja zZ mit 110 Euro bei BGM echt günstig.

Könnte aber auch die neue AP 40 in die HelX Kammer hängen und die dortige alte LP 80 in den Teich zum Belüften.


( Unnötiges Vollzitat entfernt, da direkte Antwort!!!)


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2017)

die AP40 reicht für das bisschen blubbern im Teich vollkommen aus. Du willst damit ja keinen LH betreiben. Und ein Whirlpool soll es auch nicht werden, oder?


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2017)

Stimmt...Jetzt wo du es sagst...Ich hatte mal die LP80 im Teich und dadurch konnte man kaum noch Fische sehen, da es wirklich fast ein Whirlpool war...


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2017)

Die AP 40 habe ich auch noch neu rumzustehen. War eigentlich für Winterbetrieb gedacht. Aber wegen dem hohen Gegendruck der EPDM Membranplatte kam keine Luft mehr raus für den LH. 
Ruf mal bei bgm an und bestelle um. Nicht wesentlich mehr Energieaufwand....oder probiere aus...
Es wäre auch gut die neuen PEHD membranteller zu nehemen. Kosten zwar 50,- haben aber weniger Gegendruck als EPDM und somit wieder auf der sicheren Seite mit der AP 40...oder 60.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2017)

Na dann die AP 40. ICh war damals leider "zu" faul mir aufzuschrieben ab wann die einbricht und wann diese wieder "pumpt".
Mit EPDM- Membranteller und in ca. 2,25 Wassertiede kam nix mehr raus. Gesamtgegendruck 280mbar....
Mit dem PEHD soll es ja weniger Gegendruck sein...

Und dann würde die AP 40 auch wieder reichen...
Probier es aus- wenn Du clever bist, dann baust Du den Luftanschluß für die Platte gleich in 1".
Wenn EPDM- Membran Reduzierstück auf 1" AG/ 3/4 IG einschrauben.
Bei PEHD einfach direkt auf 1".
Variabel bleiben.


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die AP 40 habe ich auch noch neu rumzustehen. War eigentlich für Winterbetrieb gedacht. Aber wegen dem hohen Gegendruck der EPDM Membranplatte kam keine Luft mehr raus für den LH.
> Ruf mal bei bgm an und bestelle um. Nicht wesentlich mehr Energieaufwand....oder probiere aus...
> Es wäre auch gut die neuen PEHD membranteller zu nehemen. Kosten zwar 50,- haben aber weniger Gegendruck als EPDM und somit wieder auf der sicheren Seite mit der AP 40...oder 60.



Thorsten, hier geht es nicht um einen LH, sondern um etwas blubbern im Teich.... da ist kein Gegendruck und auch den Membranteller finde ich im Teich nicht so geglückt.


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 2,25 Wassertiede


das wäre zu tief zum blubbern, damit würdest du nur den Co2 Wert verändern, das sollte eigentlich nicht das Ziel sein! deswegen habe ich auch 1-1,5m erwähnt....


----------



## dpoessl (5. Juni 2017)

Habe hier noch einen BGM Belüfterschlauch. Den wollte ich am Steg befestigen und dann in ca. 0,50 m Tiefe einpusten.


----------



## tosa (5. Juni 2017)

paßt, das dürfte reichen!


----------



## dpoessl (8. Juni 2017)

Heute ist der Sera NO2 Test gekommen und damit war es auch zwischen 0,5 und 1,0. Aber eher 1,0. 

Die Skala ist super ungenau. Mist.


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

mist, ne Handvoll Salz dürfte reichen, das maskiert das Nitrit. 100-200gramm/1000l. nicht mehr, Salz blockiert auch das Wachstum der Bakterien. Dazu würde ich etwas Bakterienstarter zugeben, bevorzugt einen für den reinen Nitritabbau.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Juni 2017)

Bin bei einem Salzgehalt von 0,34%

Hast du da eine Empfehlung für den Starter?


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

dann fahre da vorsichtig weiter runter. das hemmt deine Bio. 0,1% reicht massig.


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

https://koi-company.de/nitrifix-500ml.html?q=nitrit#anwendungshinweise

das hatte ich mal an der IH ausprobiert, war nicht schlecht und vom Preis noch überschaubar.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Juni 2017)

Hatte bei 0,1 immernoch massig blöde Fadenalgen...Aber OK...Dann fahre ich weiter runter... 

Habe nur Angst, dass wenn ich runterfahre, die Kois durch das Nitrit wirklich Schaden nehmen können


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

0,1 ist ok. das maskiert nur das Nitrit. mehr ist dabei nicht hilfreich.


----------



## dpoessl (11. Juni 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> https://koi-company.de/nitrifix-500ml.html?q=nitrit#anwendungshinweise
> 
> das hatte ich mal an der IH ausprobiert, war nicht schlecht und vom Preis noch überschaubar.



habe mal 1000ml davon in den Teich bzw. in die HelX Kammer gegeben. Hoffe, dass es wirkt. 

Außerdem hängt nun die Thomas am Teich und sprudelt ganz ordentlich.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2017)

Ist das zum Sorgen machen?


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2017)

ja, da muss jemand ran der Ahnung und Erfahrung hat. 

Wo kommst du genau her? Evtl. kenne ich jemanden der dir helfen kann...


----------



## dpoessl (13. Juni 2017)

Chemnitz in Sachsen


----------



## tosa (13. Juni 2017)

ich schreibe dir ne PN


----------



## dpoessl (16. Aug. 2017)

Der Sommer ist schon fast vorbei und die nervige kalte Jahreszeit kommt näher 

Letztes Jahr konnte ich mit dem Ofen und Styropor ca. 6 Grad halten.

Ist aber echt anstrengend den Ofen jeden Tag mehrmals zu befeuern.

Nun überlege ich Alternativen.

1. Wärmepumpe 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...oolheizung-ganzjahresmodell/681687404-87-7814
Allerdings kann ich nicht wirklich einschätzen, was mich das Teil an Strom wirklich kostet 

2. Jeden Tag 1000 Liter Trinkwasser laufen lassen --> Durch Gartenzähler 2,23 Euro 

Wie macht ihr das? 

Würde auf jeden Fall den Teich wieder mit den Styropor Platten abdecken auch wenn ich dadurch leider meine Fische nicht mehr sehen kann


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich nicht wirklich einschätzen, was mich das Teil an Strom wirklich kostet


schreib doch mal den Hersteller an


----------



## dpoessl (16. Aug. 2017)

Die geben "Leistungsaufnahme: 1,86kw" an. 

Aber das muss doch variieren, oder? 

Also denke mal bei -5 Grad muss die doch mehr verbrauchen als bei 5 Grad?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Aug. 2017)

Hi,

das willst du wahrscheinlich nicht hören, aber ich lass der Natur ihren freien lauf! 

Nix Heizung, nix Abdeckung! 

Das einzige was ich mache ist 'nen Blubberstein zum Eisfreihalten einbringen.

Und was soll ich sagen, es hat bisher immer gut funktioniert! 

Aber wahrscheinlich hab ich auch ned so hoch-gezüchtete Subtropische Warmwasserfische wie andere Koihalter...........


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2017)

da ist was zur Orientierung: http://www.energie-experten.org/heizung/waermepumpe/warmwasser-waermepumpe/pool-waermepumpe.html


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Also denke mal bei -5 Grad muss die doch mehr verbrauchen als bei 5 Grad?


da wird nix mehr groß mit "heizen" sein


----------



## dpoessl (16. Aug. 2017)

"
Beheizt man einen Pool *mit 50 m3 über 5 Monate* von Mai bis September so müssen für etwa 150 Betriebstage pro Tag (entsprechend oben angeführten Beispiels) etwa *58 kWh Wärmeenergie pro Tag* zugeführt werden. Geht man von einer Arbeitszahl von 4 aus, so ergibt sich aus der Division der Gesamtwärmemenge der letztliche Stromverbrauch der Pool-Wärmepumpe:

_(150 Tage x 58 kWh/Tag) / 4 = 2175 kWh_

Geht man nun von einem Kilowattstunden-Preis von etwa *25 Cent pro Kilowattstunde* aus, so resultieren Stromkosten für die gesamte Nutzungsdauer der Pool-Wärmepumpe während dieser 5 Monate *von 543,75 Euro"
*
Quelle: http://www.energie-experten.org/heizung/waermepumpe/warmwasser-waermepumpe/pool-waermepumpe.html*

*
Damit hat es sich wohl erübrigt  Da kann ich viel Trinkwasser laufen lassen...Und ich glaube das Trinkwasser hat 12 Grad.


----------



## tosa (16. Aug. 2017)

hebe dir den Ofen für die richtig kalten Tage auf!!!


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> "
> Beheizt man einen Pool *mit 50 m3 über 5 Monate* von Mai bis September so müssen für etwa 150 Betriebstage pro Tag (entsprechend oben angeführten Beispiels) etwa *58 kWh Wärmeenergie pro Tag* zugeführt werden. Geht man von einer Arbeitszahl von 4 aus, so ergibt sich aus der Division der Gesamtwärmemenge der letztliche Stromverbrauch der Pool-Wärmepumpe:
> 
> _(150 Tage x 58 kWh/Tag) / 4 = 2175 kWh_
> ...



Wie hoch wird da das Wasser aufgeheizt ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## dpoessl (17. Aug. 2017)

"Dabei sollte berücksichtigt werden, dass man pro Liter Wasser je zusätzlich zu erwärmenden Grad ausgehend von einer Kaltwassertemperatur von 9°C *1,16 Wattstunden (Wh)* benötigt. Für einen Pool mit einem Volumen von 10 m³ benötigt man demnach pro Grad 11,6 kWh. Für einen Pool mit 50 m³ entsprechend das Fünffache. Geht man von *1°C pro Tag* aus, so ergibt sich hochgerechnet auf 24 Stunden bei einem Volumen von 50 m³ ein Wärmebedarf von *58 kWh Energie*. Wählt man nun eine Pool-Wärmepumpe mit einer effektiven Heizleistung von 10 kW bei 18°C Wasser- und 22°C Lufttemperatur aus, so benötigt man eine Laufzeit der Pool-Wärmepumpe von knapp *6 Stunden pro Tag* (58 kWh / 10 kW = 5,8 h)."


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

Realistisch betrachtet ist es doch so ....

Jetzt würdest du mit der WP die Nacht-Temperatur ausgleichen. Sagen wir mal auf 24°C Wassertemp.. Im November würde ich beginnen mit dem absenken der WT. Den Winter durch bei 8-10°C. Im Frühjahr, so ab März würde ich dann langsam wieder aufheizen. Die Tagtemp. über Nacht halten. Das würde ich dann so beibehalten bis die Sommer-Temp. erreicht ist. Also nur jede natürliche Erwärmung über den Tag in der Nacht halten und nicht generell gleich im März auf 24°C erwärmen.

Natürlich den Bereich zwischen (8°)10°-14°C schneller überbrücken, denn hier sind die Koi mit ihrem Immunsystem nach der Winterruhe noch nicht hochgefahren und sind anfälliger auf Krankheiten.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Aug. 2017)

Wärmepumpen sind nicht wirklich geeignet im Winter den Teich zu heizen, da sie dann nicht effektiv sind.
Erhöhe schon mal deinen Abschlag beim Stromversorger, wenn du es doch versuchen solltest.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

Man heizt doch im Winter nicht auf 24°C ...

Wie geschrieben auf 8-10° ... die 4-6°C Unterschied wird ja auch kein Vermögen kosten. Hat er ja im vorigen Winter sogar mit einem Holzofen auf Temp. gehalten. OK. an den Holzkosten darf man sich nicht orientieren, aber dafür hat man halt Komfort und braucht nicht immer raus zum Ofen laufen und nachlegen.

LG


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

@ Florian: Mit Luft-Wärmepumpen heizt man ein ganzes Haus kostengünstig. Nachbar hat eine Photovoltaikanlage am Dach, Vollwärmeschutz an den Wänden und hochwirkungsgradige wärmegedämmte Fenster und heizt im Winter mit einer Luft-WP. Umsonst ... wenn man von der diversen Anschaffungen/Vorkehrungen absieht.
Die L-WP könnte sogar noch ein 2.Haus oder einen Teich beheizen.

LG


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wärmepumpen sind nicht wirklich geeignet im Winter den Teich zu heizen, da sie dann nicht effektiv sind.


Diese Aussage ist zu pauschal und auch abhängig von den klimatischen Bedingungen.
In der Rhein/Main Gegend könnte eine Wärmepumpe z.B. eine interessante Alternative sein. In der Chemnitzer Gegend bei @dpoessl  wahrscheinlich eher nicht, bzw. da muss genau gerechnet werden. Er muss den Teich ja auch nicht auf 24° halten, sondern die Differenzen überbrücken, wie @Digicat schon geschrieben hat ...


Ansonsten werden mit Wärmepumpen ganze Häuser geheizt, inklusive Warmwasser ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (17. Aug. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> @ Florian: Mit Luft-Wärmepumpen heizt man ein ganzes Haus kostengünstig. Nachbar hat eine Photovoltaikanlage am Dach, Vollwärmeschutz an den Wänden und hochwirkungsgradige wärmegedämmte Fenster und heizt im Winter mit einer Luft-WP. Umsonst ... wenn man von der diversen Anschaffungen/Vorkehrungen absieht.
> Die L-WP könnte sogar noch ein 2.Haus oder einen Teich beheizen.
> 
> LG


Du sagst es. Häuser sind sehr gut gedämmt. Teiche weniger. Das es nicht geht habe ich nicht geschrieben. Es wird aber sehr teuer am Teich und damit aus meiner Sicht uneffizient. In diversen Foren gibt es zudem berichte, dass auch in den angeblich effektiven Jahreszeiten Mai bis September ein Stromverbrauch an Teichen mit rund 30m³ bis zu 18kw am Tag vorliegt. Das wäre ein Drittel dessen was ich komplett in einem Monat brauche und daher aus meiner Sicht ineffektiv. Daher lieber in eine gute Abdeckung investieren und kalt überwintern.

Wen das nicht juckt und die Kohle hat, tut den Fische damit natürlich was gutes. Das ist nicht abzustreiten.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> ....  tut den Fische damit natürlich was gutes. Das ist nicht abzustreiten.



Sollte das nicht immer im Vordergrund stehen ...

Kann ich das nicht leisten, so lasse ich es lieber. Keine Experimente mit Tieren/Fischen.


----------



## tosa (17. Aug. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben auf 8-10° ... die 4-6°C Unterschied wird ja auch kein Vermögen kosten. Hat er ja im vorigen Winter sogar mit einem Holzofen auf Temp. gehalten.



richtig, und wenn er mit reinem Leitungswasser oder Brunnenwasser arbeitet hat man durchschnittlich um die 9-10 Grad, damit wird der Temperaturbedarf noch kleiner.



Teich4You schrieb:


> In diversen Foren gibt es zudem berichte, dass auch in den angeblich effektiven Jahreszeiten Mai bis September ein Stromverbrauch an Teichen mit rund 30m³ bis zu 18kw am Tag vorliegt.



die wollen ja auch 365 Tage im Jahr eine Temperatur von mindestens 22-24 Grad haben. Allein diesen Sommer ist das kaum machbar. Das ist das blöde ich strecke die Fische damit sie größer werden. Das kommt gleich nach: "Meine Fische wachsen seit 2 Jahren in der Innenhälterung wie der Teufel." Ein Fisch braucht einen Teich mit Licht und Sonne und nicht eine dunkle IH.



Digicat schrieb:


> Keine Experimente mit Tieren/Fischen



diesen Satz sollten sich manche mal gut merken und beherzigen.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Aug. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht immer im Vordergrund stehen ...
> 
> Kann ich das nicht leisten, so lasse ich es lieber. Keine Experimente mit Tieren/Fischen.



Sollte man deswegen jeden zwingen eine Luft-Wärme-Pumpe zu kaufen?
Ich denke nicht das du das damit meintest. Es liest sich aber so.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

Nein, es gibt ja andere Beheizungsarten auch. An Wärmetauschern können viele Beheizungsarten hängen (Strom, Gas, Öl, Festbrennstoffkessel, Wärmepumpen, Solar via Registerboiler, etc.).

Aber gar keine Heizung kann böse enden.

Ich verstehe im Grunde nicht, daß man einen Koiteich baut und sich erst im nachhinein darüber Gedanken macht.

So etwas gehört, im interesse der Fische von Anfang an durchgeplant. Wenn man dann die Kosten kalkuliert hat und mir dies zu teuer erscheint und ich lasse deswegen die Heizung weg, ist das Grobfahrlässig im Sinne des Tierschutzes. Ich kalkuliere dann das Risiko eines Verlustes der Fische schon ein.

Ein NoGo für mich.

OT
@ Florian: Hast du deinen Teich mit Wärmeschutz schon versehen. Boden, Wände und Filterkammer ?
Optimal wäre ja innen. Ich denke da du ja mit Dichtschlämme gearbeitet hast, machst du die Dämmung aussen ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## dpoessl (17. Aug. 2017)

Heute war Frau Dr. Pees am Teich. 

Hat Weißpünktchenkrankheit im Anfangsstadium festgestellt  Und eine FMC Behandlung empfohlen. 

Habe nun 2 Liter* Cyprinocur FMC* bei KC bestellt. 

Ist die Anwendung bei KC so korrekt? 

Tag 1: max. 20 ml  je 1.000 Liter Teichvolumen
Tag 3: 10 ml  je 1.000 Liter Teichvolumen
Tag 5: 10 ml  je 1.000 Liter Teichvolumen
Ein Teilwasserwechsel (ca. 20%) vor Behandlungsbeginn und nach Behandlungsende (Tag 7) ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## tosa (17. Aug. 2017)

wenn es so da drauf steht mache es so!

aber bitte sehr, sehr gut belüften!!!!!!!!!!! und zwar 24h am Tag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpoessl (17. Aug. 2017)

Würde wieder die 40er Thomas und die 80er Thomas aus der __ Hel-X Kammer in den Teich hängen und dann 24/7 belüften. 

Werde vor der Behanlung die empfohlenen 20% WW machen. 

Bin aktuell bei 0,07 Salz. Danach werde ich wohl bei 0,05 Salz sein. 

Das dürfte doch unproblematisch für FMC sein, oder?


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2017)

die Beiträge vom Flo dazu hast bestimmt schon gelesen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/563664/


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2017)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Bin aktuell bei 0,07 Salz. Danach werde ich wohl bei 0,05 Salz sein.
> 
> Das dürfte doch unproblematisch für FMC sein, oder?





dpoessl schrieb:


> Heute war Frau Dr. Pees am Teich.



und haste mal gefragt  ob das geht


----------



## dpoessl (18. Aug. 2017)

Hat gesagt ich soll die 20% WW noch vor Anwendung machen und dann passt es.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Aug. 2017)

FMC wird deinen Filter plätten, was zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr ungünstig ist.

Warum kein reines Malachitgrün nehmen? 
Das ist schonender und sollte bei Ichtyo ausreichend sein.
4 Behandlungen über 7 Tage.

https://koi-company.de/koi-gesundheit/cyprinocur.html


----------



## dpoessl (20. Aug. 2017)

So bin nun bei 0,05 und würde heute mit Tag 1 der Behandlung also max. 20ml auf 1000 Liter beginnen. 

Habe zwei Belüfter im Teich und auch den alten Oase Skimmer wieder aktiviert. 






Denke mal, dass es genug Belüftung ist, oder? 

Soll ich das FMC in einer Gießkanne anmischen und dann über den Teich verteilen? Oder 45 x 20ml mit der Verschlusskappe in den Teich geben?


----------



## tosa (20. Aug. 2017)

Gießkanne! nie irgendwelche Medikamente konzentriert (Wolkenbildung)!


----------



## dpoessl (24. Aug. 2017)

Habe heute die 3. Dosierung FMC in den Teich. 

Fische sind wohlauf. 

Würde dann am Samstag 10% WW machen und wieder langsam mit Füttern und Biologie Aufbau beginnen. 

OK?


----------



## dpoessl (15. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

da es ein stressiges Jahr war konnte ich leider meine geplante Abdeckung nicht bauen. 

Würde also wieder mit Styropor abdecken. 

Teile sind bereits abgedeckt, aber Stryopor hat nicht gant gereicht.

Nun die Frage an euch: Wenn ich den Teich ganz abdecke bekommen ja die Fische kein Licht mehr. Stellt das ein Problem dar?


----------



## tosa (15. Nov. 2017)

ganz dunkel ist richtig blöd! aber so richtig!


----------



## dpoessl (17. Nov. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ganz dunkel ist richtig blöd! aber so richtig!



Ok dann decke ich den Teich nicht komplett mit Stryopor ab. Würde auf Grund der Form des Teiches und der Form der Platten eh nicht ganz gehen. 

Bin jetzt bei 6,1 Grad. 

Hoffe mal, dass ich die Temperatur noch bisschen halten kann. 

Ab 4 Grad würde ich dann wieder den Ofen anfeuern.


----------



## dpoessl (9. März 2018)

So die neue Saison startet so langsam und ich würde gerne den Teich etwas Söll Teichfit spendieren. 

1. Ich habe irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass es da eine günstige Alternative vom gleichen Hersteller gibt für den Fischzucht. 

Ist das richtig? Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle? 

2. Ansonsten werde ich die nächsten Tage der 200er Thomas mal einen neuen Pumpenblocksatz und eine neue Membran und Filter gönnen. 

Sie läuft ja nun seit fast 2 Jahren ohne Unterbrechung und ohne Probleme. Es wäre die erste "Wartung" 

3. bei welcher Temperatur startet ihr mit Aqua5Dry? Also mit Filterstarter? 

4. Bei welcher Temperatur startet ihr mit leichter Fütterung? 

Danke und einen schönen Abend euch allen.


----------



## tosa (9. März 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> So die neue Saison startet so langsam und ich würde gerne den Teich etwas Söll Teichfit spendieren.
> 
> 1. Ich habe irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass es da eine günstige Alternative vom gleichen Hersteller gibt für den Fischzucht.
> 
> ...




alles heil über den Winter gebracht?

zu 1. hatte ich dir mal zum googeln gesandt. 
zu 2. der Pumpenblocksatz enthält schon die Membran, aber nach 2 Jahren sollte der schonmal raus, richtige Entscheidung.
zu 3. versuch mal ohne auszukommen; das ist halt ein Mittel was man immer wieder nachdosieren muss und die Wirkung nicht unbedingt erwiesen ist.
zu 4. ab 8-10 Grad kannst du mal mit etwas Futter antesten. Sie fressen es oder sie fressen es nicht. aber fange dezent damit an.


----------



## dpoessl (10. März 2018)

Ja Torsten alles gut überstanden...Den Fischen scheint es gut zu gehen...Konnte durch die Abdeckung mit Styropor und Ofen meine 5,5 Grad den ganzen Winter halten...

Mehr wäre auch gegangen sicherlich, aber dann hätte ich noch mehr Zeit am Ofen verbringen müssen...War eh schon grenzwertig und überlege mir da irgendwas anderes...

zu 3, ok dann probiere ich die Biologie dieses Jahr mal ohne Starter

zu 1, kannst du mir das vielleicht noch einmal schicken. 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## tosa (10. März 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> zu 1, kannst du mir das vielleicht noch einmal schicken.



Söll Aquastab Superkalk


----------



## tosa (10. März 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> zu 3, ok dann probiere ich die Biologie dieses Jahr mal ohne Starter



versuche mal. eigentlich wenn die Helix bereits mal eingelaufen waren sollte sich die Biologie von allein aufbauen. du hast ja deine Biomedien im Teich gelassen und den Filter durchlaufen gehabt. Damit sollte der Biobelag auch seine Winterruhe genossen haben und dann sehr zeitnah von allein hochfahren.


----------



## dpoessl (10. März 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> Söll Aquastab Superkalk



ok danke dir. habe mir mal 10kg in Österreich bestellt.


----------



## dpoessl (18. März 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte mir nun doch eine Wärmepumpe anschaffen, um 

1. die Temperaturschwankungen im Frühjahr und Herbst zu minimieren.

und 

2. Mir den blöden Holzofen zu sparen. 

Nächsten Winter werde ich definitiv komplett mit PE Bällen abdichten. 

Als Pumpen habe ich mir die 

Brillix XHP160 ausgesucht oder eben die MidaBoost12. 

https://www.poolpowershop.de/pool/p...rmepumpe-mida-boost/waermepumpe-mida-boost-12

https://www.pool-systems.de/Pool-Waermepumpen/Schwimmbad-Heizung/Brilix-XHP-160-15KW.html

Die Mida würde ich für 2550 bekommen und die Brillix für 1650 Euro. 

Der Vorteil der Mida ist die Inverter Technik und dass sie bis -15 Grad funktioniert. 

Die Brillix hingegen eigentlich nur bis 0 Grad. 

Deshalb tendiere ich jetzt eher zur MidaBoost. 

Was meint ihr? Kann man die Brillix vielleicht doch auch im Winter betreiben? 

Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Teich4You (18. März 2018)

Ich glaube hier im Forum haben 99,9% der Nutzer keine Wärmepumpe am Teich.


----------



## DbSam (18. März 2018)

Hallo Dominik,

vorab: Ich kenne beide Geräte nicht aus der Praxis.
Rein von den Energiewerten und Deinem Wohnort ausgehend, würde ich die Brilix komplett aus der Auswahl herausnehmen.
Wenn man den Teich abdeckt und im Winter kontrolliert auf 6°C hält, dann sollten sich auch da die Energiekosten halbwegs im Rahmen halten.




Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier im Forum haben 99,9% der Nutzer keine Wärmepumpe am Teich.


Geniale und hilfreiche Antwort. Topp!


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (18. März 2018)

Im Nachbarforum 
... dann rede mal mit Deiner Frau.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2018)

In wie weit kann man so eine Wärmepumpe zum beispiel in einem Erdbrunnen betreiben ?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. März 2018)

Die Anlage muss doch nicht unter 0 Grad laufen.
Es reicht doch die Temperatur Schwankungen im Frühjahr und im Herbst aus zu gleichen.
Ob die Fische bei 6 oder 4 Grad überwintern ist völlig egal.


----------



## Mushi (18. März 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> In wie weit kann man so eine Wärmepumpe zum beispiel in einem Erdbrunnen betreiben ?


Mit einem Schütt- und Schluckbrunnen kannst Du eine Wasser-Wasser-Wärmepumpe betreiben, die nochmals effektiver ist.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (18. März 2018)

Hi Totto,

wie Frank schon schreibt, das ist dann eine Wasser-Wasser-Wärmepumpe. Zur Info schau mal u.a. hier.




Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Anlage muss doch nicht unter 0 Grad laufen.


Da wo Dominik wohnt schon, sonst hält er die 4°C auch nicht ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Roeri (26. März 2018)

Kosten Nutzen der Wärmepumpe den sollte man schon sehr gut unter die Lupe nehmen. Ohne Vernünftige Teichabdeckung, denke ich mal wird dich das Teil an Energie auffressen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. März 2018)

Dann bleibt nur Abdecken und versuchen auf min 4-6 Grad zu halten.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

Kurze Frage an euch: 

Irgendwie verhalten sich die Fische allesamt etwas komisch. Liegen teilweise noch am Boden und scheuern sich. 

Die Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich. 

Insbesondere auch der NH4 und NO2 wert. 

Die Temperatur liegt bei 12 Grad. 

Soll ich das Fütter einstellen? Oder kann es noch fehlende Energie sein? 

Habe Frau Dr Pees um einen Termin gebeten. 

Danke und Gruß 

Dominik


----------



## tosa (8. Apr. 2018)

ich denke mal du dürftest massiven Parasitenbesatz drauf haben. Flossen sind bestimmt auch angelegt.


----------



## dpoessl (8. Apr. 2018)

OK dann hoffe ich mal, dass Frau Dr. Pees schnell antwortet und kurzfristig Zeit hat. 

Bis dahin?


----------



## tosa (8. Apr. 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> OK dann hoffe ich mal, dass Frau Dr. Pees schnell antwortet und kurzfristig Zeit hat.
> 
> Bis dahin?



warum rufst du sie nicht einfach morgen vormittag an, sie liest ihre Mails nur abends. Aber dafür gibt es ja Handys, die Nummer ist veröffentlicht und bekannt und man kann ganz schnell das direkt vereinbaren. Ist doch blöd wenn sie dir morgen Abend mitteilt das sie am ...... Zeit hat und dir dieser Termin nicht paßt oder umgekehrt. Hmmmmm, viel Zeit würde ich gerade nicht damit verlieren wollen....


----------



## dpoessl (12. Apr. 2018)

So gestern war Frau Dr. Pees da... 

Es ist die Schlafkrankheit und Hautwürmer. Hautwürmer sind nicht so akut, aber die Schlafkrankheit. 

Habe jetzt aufgesalzen auf ihren Rat... 

Salz und Wärme sind das Heilmittel gegen die Schlafkrankheit...

Bin froh, dass ich sie geholt habe und sie so schnell kommen konnte...


----------



## tosa (12. Apr. 2018)

sehr gut gemacht, ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## dpoessl (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Frage: Meine Frau hat mir zu Weihnachten 4 Fische geschenkt.

Diese kann ich noch bis Mai/Juni beim Händler schwimmen lassen.

Leider ist es ja aktuell im Teich etwas unruhig bei mir.

Deshalb wollte ich für einen Monat ein Faltbecken aufstellen, um die Fische zu holen und dann im Juni/Juli zuzusetzen.

So ein Faltbecken hat ja aber keinen Filter.

Kann ich den fehlenden Filter mit WW kompensieren oder soll ich einen günstigen Filter anschließen?

So etwas zB:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/OASE-BioSma...402090?hash=item2371668f2a:g:eDkAAOSwKrhVXaxi



Oder gar so etwas? 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Halterungsb...148419?hash=item5d4f39d403:g:bikAAMXQpwFRa6YU


Danke Jungs


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

Moin,

kann ich Dir beides ausleihen ...
Ist ein Oase Filtomatic 3000 (heißt jetzt ... 7000)

20 km Fahrt für Dich.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (16. Apr. 2018)

Das ist super nett von dir, aber ich wollte für die Zukunft eh mal eine kleine Quarantäne anschaffen. 

Für kranke bzw. neue Fische. 

Was würdest du empfehlen? Reicht ein Faltbecken und ein einfacher Filter?


----------



## tosa (16. Apr. 2018)

ohne Filter gehören deine Fische zu den toten Fischen. Da ruft man beim Händler einfach an, schildert das Problem, ein seriöser Händler hat damit gar kein Problem und wird die Abholung sehr gerne nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

Im Sommer: ja. 
Aber was machst Du im Winter? Sonst muss halt Dein Auto draußen 'schlafen'.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (16. Apr. 2018)

Das verstehe ich Torsten. Alles gut. 

Aber meine Frage nach Quarantäne würde ich trotzdem klären. 

Würde gerne eine kleine Quarantäne in das Gartenhaus stellen.


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Es ist die Schlafkrankheit


Ich dachte sowas könne nur ein Labor bestimmen 
Und da hoch ansteckend und bis zu 90% tötlich , warum dann das Risiko


dpoessl schrieb:


> 4 Fische geschenkt.


 und diese einsetzen?


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

kurze Frage an euch. 

Ich habe ja 4x BA und 2x Skimmer. 

Wenn ich alle 6 Rohre in der Einlaufkammer aufmache, dann zieht der LH leider zu wenig, um die Skimmer ordentlich zu betreiben. 

Jetzt wollte ich irgendwie den Flow erhöhen. 

Habt ihr eine Idee? Die Thomas 200 ist ja bereits die größte Pumpe.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2018)

Bei mir reicht ein Thomas 120HN dicke aus für ebenfalls 4 BA und 2 Skimmer.
Diese liefert ca. 60l Luft für meinen LH. Das ist mehr als ausreichend.
Zudem...habe ich sicher mehr Förderhöhe am LH wegen saugseitiger Verrohrungsfehler.

Du müsstest einmal versuchen, zumindest den Druck in der Luftleitung zu ermitteln.
Einfach einmal ein Manometer anbauen...
Die Luftmenge per Schwebekörper MEssgerät zu ermitteln wäre auch toll.

Und Du müsstest einmal 2 Zollstöcke in der LH Kammer und der Biokammer reinhängen....und die Pegelstände messen.
Dann kann man einmal etwas überdenken...

Was für einen Ausströmer hast Du eigentlich am LH? EPDM - grob/ fein oder gebohrte Lochplatte a zacky?


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Also durch den LH und die 200er Thomas denke ich schon, dass genug Flow da ist...Sehe es ja auch an den beiden Skimmern...Die ziehen alles weg...





dpoessl schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle 6 Rohre in der Einlaufkammer aufmache, dann zieht der LH leider zu wenig, um die Skimmer ordentlich zu betreiben.


Zwischen den beiden Posts liegen zwar ein paar Monate, aber hattest Du vorher nicht alle 6 Leitungen offen!? Wenn sich das so stark verändert hat, kann es ja dennoch 2-3 verschiedene Ursachen haben. Zum Einen würde ich mal eine andere Belüfterpumpe testen. Ist denn die Luftmenge optisch noch genauso stark, wie vor dem Leistungseinbruch?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was für einen Ausströmer hast Du eigentlich am LH? EPDM


Ich habe den Thread durchforstet und das hier gefunden. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/526740/
Wenn das auch noch der Luftheber ist der aktuell verbaut ist.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> gebohrte Lochplatte a zacky?


Nein. Membranteller, Trichter.


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2018)

Es war schon immer so, dass wenn alle 6 Rohre offen sind nicht so super krass gezogen wird, wie wenn eine zu ist...

Jetzt hat ja mein TF nur 5x 110er Eingänge

Kann es damit zusammenhängen?

Würden Reduzierungen von 110 auf 75 etwas bringen in der Einlaufkammer?

Ich habe ja auch extra deshalb dieses Jahr mal die Membran und den Filter der Thomas erneuert.


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2018)

Durchaus im Rahmen des Denkbaren, dass es dann mit den TF-Anschlüssen zusammenhängt. Gehe ich dann recht in der Annahme, dass Du auf einer Leitung zwei Rohre geklemmt hast? Wenn ja, welche Leitungen? Wie weit vom TF-Einlauf entfernt oder mit Standrohrsammelkammer?

Reduzierungen von 110 auf 75 bringen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg, denn damit bremst Du den Gesamtflow weiter ein.


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2018)

Es kommen 6 Rohre in der Standrohrsammelkammer an und von dort gehen 5 Rohre in den TF und vom TF gehen 5 Rohre in den LH und von dort 1x 200er in die Biokammer und von dort mit 6 Rohren zurück in den Teich


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2018)

...ist schwierig, da eine plausible Erklärung für zu finden. Sind wahrscheinlich auch die Standardrohrskimmer in schwarz mit Reduzierung auf 110er Rohr. Die Teile brauchen schon mal 7-8tsd l/h an Volumen und hier kann es nun sein, dass sich das Gesamtvolumen anders in deiner Standrohrkammer aufteilt.

Was ich mal versuchen würde ~ wäre, die beiden Skimmerleitungen innerhalb der Standrohrkammer auf ein 110er zu klemmen, also mit 45° Abzweig und dann direkt in eines der 5 Übergangsrohre zum TF zu gehen. Evtl. bringt das nochmal etwas Flow auf die Skimmer. Noch mehr Luft würde ich auf keinen Fall nutzen.

Engpass könnten auch die 5 x 110er zum LH-Schacht sein, sowie die 6 x 110er im Rücklauf. All das beschränkt das mögliche Leistungsvolumen deines Lufthebers.

(so zumindest meine Gedanken & Meinung)


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2018)

Es kommen direkt die 110er Rohre in der Einlaufkammer an.


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2018)

Auf der Rückseite des TF ist da noch 1 x 110er Ausgang frei? Wenn ja, dann würde ich den auch mit anschließen. Und dann wie oben geschrieben, auch noch das Eine oder Andere mal ausprobieren, ob sich die Sogwirkung auf deine Skimmer verbessert.
Alles andere ist dann wohl nur raten, was Ursache & Wirkung ist.


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2018)

Ja der ist wirklich noch frei, aber ich habe keinen Eingang mehr am LH. 

Könnte ihn über Wasserlinie mit Bögen in die Biokammer einspeisen, aber das widerspricht wohl der Schwerkraftphysik, oder?


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2018)

richtig, wenn dann an den LH-Schacht anbringen. Kurz mal Wasser ablassen, anschließen, fertig. 

Man müsste halt Stück für Stück schauen, woran es liegen könnte und jede denkbare Einschränkung ausmerzen.


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2018)

Naja...So einfach ist das nicht, da ich dazu in den LH sägen muss und das Rohr einlaminieren muss. 

Damit ist mindestens für 2-3 Tage Stillstand in der Filterlinie.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Du müsstest einmal versuchen, zumindest den Druck in der Luftleitung zu ermitteln.
> Einfach einmal ein Manometer anbauen...
> ...



Spekulieren oder messen?
An Hand von Messwerten kann man überlegen, wo es klemmt....


----------



## dpoessl (25. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Spekulieren oder messen?
> An Hand von Messwerten kann man überlegen, wo es klemmt....



Ein Manometer zwischen Pumpe und Membranbelüfter? Hast du mal einen Link für so ein Teil. Brauch ja eins mit entsprechenden Anschlüssen für den Schlauch.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2018)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-12


----------



## Mushi (26. Apr. 2018)

Sechs Rohre auf fünf Eingänge ist Quatsch. Davon abgesehen wäre der Trommelfilter wahrscheinlich am Anschlag. Der Trommelfilter braucht einen Eingang mehr bzw. größeres Modell wählen.

Oder eben einen BA schliessen, denn ein BA ist für die Filtereingänge und für die Filtergröße einfach zuviel. Dann hast Du Sog auf allen Rohren inklusive Skimmer.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Sechs Rohre auf fünf Eingänge ist Quatsch.


Immer nett bleiben. Es war nur ein Vorschlag, was er mal probieren könnte. Ist besser als Nichts zu sagen. Es geht doch erstmal darum zu ermitteln, wo das Problem liegt.



Mushi schrieb:


> Der Trommelfilter braucht einen Eingang mehr bzw. größeres Modell wählen.


Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, nur haben wir dann immer noch diese Standrohrkammer. Und wenn von dort aus, die Leitungen nicht auch angepasst werden, macht es auch keinen Sinn.
Interessant ist doch auch, das der TF nur 5 Eingänge, aber dafür 6 Ausgänge hat, von denen er nur 5 nutzt. Da ist doch der Vorschlag, den 6. Ausgang ebenfalls zu nutzen, auch nicht ganz so verkehrt. Aber diesen Umbau kann/will der TE im Moment nicht umsetzen. Im selben Arbeitsgang könnte man sicherlich auch den 6. Eingang montieren, die Standrohrkammer anpassen und dann könnte es doch evtl. funktionieren.



Mushi schrieb:


> Oder eben einen BA schliessen, denn ein BA ist für die Filtereingänge und für die Filtergröße einfach zuviel. Dann hast Du Sog auf allen Rohren inklusive Skimmer.


Das kann doch nun auch nicht die Lösung sein. Einen BA zu machen, damit die Skimmer ziehen!? Dann steht das Wasser in der BA-Leitung und somit ist die Aussage: "Dann hast Du Sog auf allen Rohren..." ja auch nicht mehr stimmig.


----------



## Mushi (26. Apr. 2018)

Wenn der Filter nur 5 Eingänge hat, sind 6 Rohre von der Teichseite nicht sinnvoll. Da der Filter maximal 50.000 l/h macht, nochmals nicht. Das war die Kernaussage. Mit Deinem Vorschlag hatte das nichts zu tun. Für mich hat der aktuelle Zustand einen Planungsfehler, deshalb ist zu wenig Sog auf den Rohren. Vielleicht hilft es schon einen Skimmer zu schliessen.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2018)

Oh...bleibt mal locker.
Wir haben sicher alle Recht...
Klar sind 6 Zuläufe auf 5 Verbindungsrohre zum TF nicht ideal.

Aber wo es klemmt und hängt...kann man nur per Messung der Pegel in allen Kammern
Sammelkammer
TF Einlauflkammer
TF Klarwasser
LH Schacht
Biokammer
kurz nach dem Spülen und kurz vor dem Spülen ermitteln.
Pumpe aus...warten...Zolli rein auf z.B. 40cm Wasserspiegel
Pumpe an
15min laufen lassen...
Spülung
..messen
Warten bis kurz vor nächster Spülung
.messen

Tabelle und hier rein.
Nur so wird ggf klar, ob überhaupt ein Engpass vorliegt und wo....


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe...irgendwo noch ein Flowmeter für Luftmengenmessung zu.liegen...muss mal gucken...
.......
Gefunden

Ist aber vom Skalenbereich Recht gross
Fängt gerade bei 40l/min an...
Du hast ja eine Thomas 200..
Mangels Manometer Keine Ahnung...wieviel die wirklich bei Dir bringt....

Wäre bei mir über.

Damit und einem Manometer für 10€ Skala bis 1bar Max...
und ein paar PVC 25mm Teilen kann eine nette Luftmessstation entstehen.
Wie bei mir


----------



## dpoessl (26. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oh...bleibt mal locker.
> Wir haben sicher alle Recht...
> Klar sind 6 Zuläufe auf 5 Verbindungsrohre zum TF nicht ideal.
> 
> ...



Das werde ich am Sonntag einmal machen und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## dpoessl (29. Apr. 2018)

Ich glaube, dass ich schon die Erklärung habe 

Habe letztes Jahr in der Biokammer einen Bogen nach unten eingebaut

 

Somit wurde das HelX ordentlich durchspült und ich hatte keinen Stau am Übergang zur nächsten Kammer.

Aber anscheinend war das eine mega Flowbremse

Bogen ist jetzt raus und ich gehe gerade vom LH in die Bio und habe nur die Lichtstegplatte davor gemacht zum Schutz, dass kein HelX weg kann, wenn die Pumpe aus ist.

Jetzt saugen auch wieder alle beiden Skimmer und BA 

Nichts destotrotz werde ich heute Nachmittag mal alle Stände messen und hier berichten...

Vielleicht kann man ja trotzdem noch etwas verbessern...


----------



## dpoessl (29. Apr. 2018)

Kurioser Weise spült jetzt der TF alle 2-3 Minuten schon den ganzen Tag 

Naja...wahrscheinlich ist jetzt durch den Flow einfach am Anfang noch mehr Dreck im Teich...

Werde es mal beobachten...


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Kurioser Weise spült jetzt der TF alle 2-3 Minuten schon den ganzen Tag



Das weiß ich ja sogar;  habe kein TF
Dein TF wird kein Wasser los und deswegen spült er andauernd.
Deine Platte staut das Wasser an und der TF denkt bei diesem Wasserstand er muss spülen.
Ersetzte die Platte durch ein Rinnensieb aus PE, mit Kabelbindern auf die Medienauflage gebunden und es sollte wieder funktionieren.
Bei mir ist es so im bewegten __ Hel-x und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## dpoessl (29. Apr. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja sogar;  habe kein TF
> Dein TF wird kein Wasser los und deswegen spült er andauernd.
> Deine Platte staut das Wasser an und der TF denkt bei diesem Wasserstand er muss spülen.
> Ersetzte die Platte durch ein Rinnensieb aus PE, mit Kabelbindern auf die Medienauflage gebunden und es sollte wieder funktionieren.
> Bei mir ist es so im bewegten __ Hel-x und funktioniert wunderbar.Anhang anzeigen 197109





Das war vorher schon so...Daran habe ich nichts geändert...


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2018)

Wenn der TF kein Wasser los wird, dann gibt's ja keine Pegeldiff. und er würde gar nicht spülen.

Der Dreck.muss Erst einmal raus...und dann wird es ruhiger.

Vor 80 Seiten und fast 2 Jahren war es schon einmal so...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-lufthebers-brauche-hilfe-jungs.45625/page-83

Geduld und Wasser nachfüllen.


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2018)

Dann wird es Zeit.


----------



## dpoessl (29. Apr. 2018)

Also habe es noch einmal gecheckt...

Das HelX ist tatsächlich durch den Sog an die beiden Gitter gedrückt und damit staut sich dort das blöde HelX 

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob deshalb der TF alle 2 Minuten spült...

Vorher durch die 90° Winkel in der Biokammer wurde das Wasser vom LH von ganz unten in die Biokammer eingespült und damit das HelX noch mehr durchspült und damit konnte sich es kaum an den beiden Gittern festsetzen...

Habe ja nur die beiden 2x 200er Übergänge eingebaut, weil vorher das HelX an der Lichtstegplatte klebte und gar kein Flow mehr war...

*******


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Apr. 2018)

Ich tippe mal darauf das sich Luft im oberen Bogen des Umlenkstücks gesammelt hatte.


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2018)

Okay, dann versetzte die Lüfterplatte direkt vor dem Gitter, wegen meiner auch senkrecht.
So wie auf meinem Foto zusehen ist.


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Apr. 2018)

> Ich tippe mal darauf das sich Luft im oberen Bogen des Umlenkstücks gesammelt hatte.


Dann bohrt er oben in den Bogen zwei 8er Löcher.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2018)

Wenn er den Entlüfterabzweig nicht auch noch zugestopft hatte, dann muss er nicht bohren.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-lufthebers-brauche-hilfe-jungs.45625/page-84

Das aufbohren von Rohrbogen in der Biokammer kenne ich ja....von mir selber...

Gittter am Helix...da ist die Fläche halt zu klein. 
Bei mir sind ja die vergitterten Rücklaufrohre teils in und teils unter dem schwimmenden Helix.
Vermutlich wäre ein dickes mittiges Gitterrohr das ideale....


----------



## dpoessl (29. Apr. 2018)

Das Entlüftungsrohr hatte ich immer offen, sodass eigentliche keine Luft im Umlenkrohr Platz hatte. 

Ich habe gestern Abend (noch mit dem Umlenkrohr in der Kammer) einen riesen Batzen Dreck aus dem TF geholt... 

Hatte sich an der Schmutzrinne festgesetzt... 

Vermutlich schon einige Zeit...Hatte das ganz vergessen zu checken... 

Und als der Batzen raus war, ging das Spülen alle paar Minuten los... 

Leider habe ich dadurch heute Früh 10cm Wasserverlust im Teich gehabt, weil der TF dann irgendwann auf Dauerspülen war, weil der Wasserstand zu gering war... 

Heute habe ich deshalb einen Wasserpegelsensor im Teich installiert und mit dem Magnetventil für die Wasserzufuhr und meinem Handy gekoppelt. 

Damit passiert mir das nicht noch einmal.


----------



## dpoessl (29. Apr. 2018)

Wenn ich auf die 6 Standrohre in der Rücklaufkammer diese Teile baue 

https://www.ebay.de/i/222304550860?chn=ps&dispItem=1

könnte ich die Sperre zwischen beiden Kammern rausnehmen...

Aber dann bekomme ich nie wieder die Rohre dicht. Kann ja dann kein normales Rohr mehr draufstecken ohne dass HelX in den Teich kommt...


----------



## dpoessl (29. Apr. 2018)

Das wäre auch eine Idee

https://www.crystalponds.de/siebrohre/für-200er-kg-rohr-dn-200/200er-siebrohr/

Habe ja die 2x 200er Übergänge zwischen den Kammern...

Mit 2 von den HelXRohren in Richtung Biokammer wäre es sicherlich eine Verbesserung anstatt der Gitter

Was meint ihr?


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

der TF spült nach wie vor fast alle 1-2 Minuten 

Es spült zwar immer Dreck raus, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so schnell das Sieb immer zu ist...

Was meint ihr? 

Der Wasserstand in der Klarwasserkammer beträgt vor dem Spülen ca. 31cm und nach dem Spülen kurzzeitig 35cm und rauscht aber dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf 31cm und dann spült der TF


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo return,

hhhmmm, mal so als Idee:
Vielleicht könntest/solltest/müsstest Du mal das Filtergewebe vom Trommelfilter reinigen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2018)

Habe das ja letztes Jahr komplett erneuert weil das originale undicht war. 

Es ist jetzt ein "Gazezuschnitt V2A, 63 my" von Lavair. 


 

 

 

 

 

Kann ich es denn ohne Probleme mit Kärcher reinigen?


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Kann ich es denn ohne Probleme mit Kärcher reinigen?


Hihi, Du erwartest jetzt aber kein eindeutiges 'Jawollja' von mir, oder? 

Schau mal bitte hier in diesem Thread nach.
Und ja, ich würde es zuerst vorsichtig mit dem Kärcher mit dem Flächenstrahler versuchen und dann erst mit 'Vitamin-C Brausepulver' ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2018)

Carsten...Dein Tipp war wohl goldwert und genau aus diesem Grund finde ich dieses Forum so super...

Bin jetzt nach dem Kärchern bei 37cm in der Klarwasserkammer im TF und bei 33cm kurz vor Spülen und das dauert jetzt wieder die normale Zeit  

Perfekt...Dann werde ich das Gewebe wohl wirklich öfter einmal reinigen müssen...

Bin aber trotzdem am Überlegen zwei dieser Rohre in die Biokammer als Übergang mit flexiblen Muffen zu installieren...

https://www.crystalponds.de/siebrohre/für-200er-kg-rohr-dn-200/200er-siebrohr/


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Bin aber trotzdem am Überlegen zwei dieser Rohre in die Biokammer als Übergang mit flexiblen Muffen zu installieren ...


Hmmm, ich weiß nicht welche Lösung Du jetzt verbaut hast.

Insgesamt macht dieses Siebrohr jedoch einen guten Eindruck. Der Preis ist für Edelstahl auch in Ordnung. Kaufen, einbauen, fertig.
Sparfüchse basteln sich jetzt etwas aus grob gelöchertem KG-Rohr und ummanteln dieses dann mit dem 'Laubfanggitter' für Dachrinnen ...

Also wenn einem fuffzig Euros nicht unter die Armutsgrenze fallen lassen, dann tendiere ich zur wäre ich zur Fertiglösung.
Zur endgültigen Beurteilung wäre jedoch ein Gesamtbild wichtig, denn ich werde von dem einen Foto mit der Lichtstegplatte weiter oben nicht so richtig schlau ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2018)

So war der Urzustand


 

Dann habe ich für das HelX diese Lichtstegplatte eingebaut

 

Problem daran war aber, dass trotz Belüfter das HelX an der Platte klebte und ich so immer einen Rückstau hatte.


 

Dann habe ich ein großen Loch in die Lichtstegplatte gesägt, schwarzes PE darüber und in das PE habe ich 2x 200er KG Rohr eingelassen und in der Biokammer Edelstahllochblech drüber. 

Es ist also auf der Bio Seite keine Lichtstegplatte mehr sondern nur noch PE-HD Platte mit 2x 200er Übergänge. Somit klebt das HelX nur noch etwas an den beiden Übergängen. 

Aber irgendwie staut sich auch daran ein wenig das HelX.

Würde nun auf die beiden 200er Übergänge eine flexible Muffe machen und dann 2x das o.g. Siebrohr aufstecken.

Damit hoffe ich, dass der Flow noch einmal verbessert wird und es zu keinem Rückstau kommen kann.


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich die Flussrichtung richtig deute, dann sollte sich Deine Hoffnung auch etwas erfüllen, da sich die zu durchströmende Fläche vergrößert und somit die Fließgeschwindigkeit/der Druck pro cm² verringert.

Wenn ich das letzte Foto richtig deute, dann würde ich aber auch die Konstruktion der Befestigung der zwei KG-Rohre verbessern.
Dir gehen hier auch ein paar wichtige cm² an durchströmbarer Fläche verloren.
Ich™ würde statt dem Plastikgitter ein Edelstahlgitter in eine Führung einsetzen und an dem Edelstahlgitter die von Dir ausgesuchten Siebrohre mit Edelstahlwinkeln o.ä. befestigen. Somit ist das Konstrukt stabiler und Du hast die maximal mögliche Fläche für die Durchströmung verfügbar.
Das HelX wird sich wahrscheinlich immer noch 'an den Flächen tummeln' aber nicht mehr mit solch großem Druck anliegen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Mai 2018)

Die Gitterrohre sind preislich völlig im Rahmen.
Es gibt sie ja auch in 315 oder 250 mit 200er Anschluss.


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2018)

Ja habe ich mir auch schon überlegt eine Nummer größer zu nehmen um noch mehr Fläche zu erhalten.


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ja habe ich mir auch schon überlegt eine Nummer größer zu nehmen um noch mehr Fläche zu erhalten.


Hhhmmm, ist ein bissel falsch ...
Noch mehr Fläche und ein besseres Strömungsverhalten erhältst Du mit einem dritten Rohr oder, besser, mit noch mehr dünneren Rohren.
Physik und Mathe ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (1. Mai 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Physik und Mathe ...
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Deshalb habe ich mich für die Juristerei entschieden...haha...


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

Physik, Mathe und Juristerei ...
Das sind ja gleich vier Dinge von denen ich keine Ahnung habe.  

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Nimm besser vier oder fünf Hunderter, als noch ein dickeres.
Diese Teile auf ein ebenso gelochtes Edelstahlblech (oben gefalzt für die Stabilität) in dafür vorzusehende Löcher einschweißen lassen und dieses Konstrukt in eine ordentliche Führung. Somit hast Du eine sehr große durchströmbare Fläche mit der dafür notwendigen Stabilität erhalten
So würde ich™ es umsetzen wollen.


----------



## dpoessl (3. Juni 2018)

So heute habe ich ein bisschen optimiert...

1. 200er Edelstahl Siebrohr am Übergang in die HelX Kammer anstatt der Lichtstegplatte am 200er KG Rohr. 

  

2. Die 200er Übergänge mit Lochblech weg 

 

  

  

Dafür 6x diese Teile rein

 

   

 


Der Flow ist jetzt schon wirklich sichtbar besser. 

*Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich das HelX nicht mehr belüfte. MK sagt ja in seinen Blogs immer, dass statisches HelX besser ist. 

Was meint ihr?


*


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Juni 2018)

Du  betreibst doch schon die Bio mit belüfteten Wasser.
Fertig
Falls das __ Hel-X sich zu statisch verhält, kannst Du es ein paar Mal am Tag mit Luft Extra bewegen.


----------



## Mushi (3. Juni 2018)

MK geht davon aus, dass Du keinen Feinfilter hast und Geld keine Rolle spielt. Ansonsten ist Moving Bed das Effektivste.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2018)

Aber er sagt doch nichts gegen das belüften , sondern nur was gegen das bewegen


----------



## Mushi (9. Juni 2018)

Er sagt, die Kammer komplett füllen und die Oberfläche ist sozusagen egal. Du kaufst nach diesem Ansatz viel zu viel Biomedien, da Du bewegt und nach Fläche ausgewählt deutlich weniger Biomedien brauchst. Konkret heisst das eher 1% Biomedien bei Moving Bed, anstelle von 10% bei Festbett - bezogen auf den Teichinhalt.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute, 
leider will meine Thomas LP 200 seit heute Nacht nicht mehr. Sie gibt keinen Mucks mehr von sich. 
Hab sie aufgeschraubt und der Schalter hat nicht ausgelöst. 
Weiß einer, ob es einen Service  in Deutschland gibt? 
Will ungern die 600 Euro Pumpe wegschmeißen. 
Und könnte mir vielleicht jemand für den Übergang eine 150er oder 200er vermieten?  
Danke euch


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2018)

hast du da keine Garantie mehr drauf?

frag mal bei Bgm-teichtechnik, der Benni weiß immer Rat.

ne 150er hätte ich hier rumstehen, mußt du nur abholen.


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2018)

Hatte sie ja von Frank (Pondware) beim Teichumbau gekauft. 

Rechnung ist vom 4.4.2016 also leider keine Garantie mehr.


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2018)

dann rufe mal Montag den Benni an, der kann dir diesbezüglich bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juni 2018)

OK das mache ich. 

Könntest du mir deine 150er zuschicken? Übernehme natürlich alle Kosten. 

Kann ich eine Thomas 40 und Thomas 60 über ein T-Stück an den LH hängen? 

Denn nur mit der 40er ist der Gegendruck zu hoch und die Leitungen ziehen fast gar nicht.


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2018)

schick mir deine Adresse. Wenn ich es schaffe geht sie Montag mit UPS raus


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Juni 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Kann ich eine Thomas 40 und Thomas 60 über ein T-Stück an den LH hängen?



Natürlich kann man mehrere Membranpumpen an einem Ausströmer betreiben.
Das macht ja auch sinn zwecks Ausfallsicherheit oder wenn man die benötigte Luftmenge X durch mehrere effektive Membranpumpen erzeugen will.

Die AP 40 bricht bei knapp über 2m oder 200mbar extrem ein.
Wenn Du noch eine Thomas 60N hast, läuft der LH weiter und die Bio auch.

Hast Du schon die kleine Messeinheit zwecks Messung von Luftdruck und Luftfördermenge gebastelt?

Ansonsten ist das zerlegen und überprüfen der Membranpumpen recht einfach.
Hab ich doch vor kurzem in meinem LH Tröt beschrieben.
Totalausfall ist natürlich komisch.....wenn da die Spulen nicht durchgebrannt sind, kann es nur am Membranbruchschalter oder an einer thermischen Sicherung liegen....
Zerlegen, Membrane und Ventile kontrollieren...durchmessen der beiden Spulen- müssten gleichen Widerstand haben.
Dann Membranbruchschalter etc. kontrollieren....durchmessen.


----------



## Mushi (28. Juni 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Hatte sie ja von Frank (Pondware) beim Teichumbau gekauft.
> 
> Rechnung ist vom 4.4.2016 also leider keine Garantie mehr.



26 Monaten nach dem Kauf schickt THOMAS eine neue Luftpumpe raus! 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jungs,

also vielen Dank noch einmal an Frank @Mushi  und Torsten @tosa . Super Service.

Habe im Urlaub mal alle Fotos vom iPhone in zwei Alben gepackt.

Da kann jeder noch einmal den 1. Teichbau, den ersten Filter und schließlich den Umbau auf Schwerkraft anschauen.

1. Teichbau

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZsRc8whnfbVZkzzF6

2. Teichumbau auf Schwerkraft

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HAWjFf5AgSV9gPpq5


----------



## dpoessl (22. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand für mich noch eine PreisLeistungsEmpfehlung bzgl. Koi Futter? 

Irgendwie schmeckt meinen das bisherige Futter nicht mehr so richtig. 

Habe heute mal vom Schwiegerpapa "
*Sera 07018 KOI Professional Sommerfutter 7 kg - Für die Extraportion Energie bei Temperaturen über 17 °C mit einem ausbalancierten Protein/Fett-Verhältnis*" 

rein und da sind sie super krass drauf abgegangen...

Mein bisheriges war: 

*Koi Top-Koi 6.0 mm 5.0 kg Beutel*
von https://www.gartenteichdiscount.com...d=100&MODsid=e1a7e186cfa744143314ae6cc36ef9cb


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Juli 2018)

Mäßtest du deine Fische? 51% Proteine finde ich schon heftig.


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2018)

Bei Futter gibt es immer hitzige Diskussionen um das "Richtige". Ich habe diverse Futtersorten ausprobiert und mische die verschiedenen Sorten auch schon mal. Preis-Leistung ist auch so ein Thema an sich, aber die meisten Futtersorten werden immer erst günstig auf das Kilo, wenn man das in großen Säcken 10, 15, 20 kg abnimmt.

Ich füttere derzeit das KoiPure Season- & KoiPure Excellence-Futter von UniqueKoi und nebenher etwas Chikara Basic zum Testen. Beide Futtersorten werden gut & gerne angenommen. Vom Preis her liegen die unterschiedlichen Futtersorten fast gleich auf. Von daher kann man sich wohl nur durchprobieren und Abwechslung einbringen.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2018)

Hi,

hier schon mal geschaut?

Wenn man freundlich nachfragt, bekommt man auch ein paar Proben mitgeschickt. 

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden und hab da nix zu meckern.


----------



## dpoessl (12. Aug. 2018)

Kurzes Update: 

Habe mich für dieses Futter entschieden und das fressen sie sehr gerne und hat den Vorteil, dass es Sinkfutter ist und mir meine Skimmer nicht das Futter wegsaugen...

*Aqua Classic 6 mm Fischfutter 25 kg PE-Sack*
https://www.baywa.de/shop/produkte/...ua-classic-6-mm-fischfutter-25-kg-pe-s-985676

Ansonsten hat sich heute mal wieder die TF Steuerung verabschiedet  

Nervig...Es war ja schon einmal der Schwimmerschalter defekt und jetzt ist es aber wohl wirklich die Steuerung, denn es klackt in der Steuerung wenn der Schwimmer auslöst, aber es tut sich nichts...Manuell kann ich den TF aber spülen lassen...Also keine Sicherung in der Steuerung defekt...

Ich sende die morgen mal zu Tokuna 

Habe aber auch mal nach anderen Steuerungen geschaut...

Habt ihr Empfehlungen?


----------



## dpoessl (13. Aug. 2018)

Leider bekomme ich weder auf Garantie noch auf Kulanz eine neue Steuerung von Tokuna. 

Naja eine neue von denen würde 199 Euro kosten: 

https://www.tokuna.de/zubehör/steuerungen/ 

Alternativ habe ich mir jetzt angeschaut: 

1. Inazuma aber 999 Euro  
http://shop.inazuma-online.com/steuerungselemente/module/75/inazuma-filtersteuerung-webcsa?c=11

2. Senect aber auch 999 
https://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/...control-filter-steuern-messen-und-regeln.html

Was meint ihr? 

Lohnt sich wirklich so eine hundeteure Steuerung?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Aug. 2018)

Wozu brauchst du so eine vielseitige Steuerung?


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2018)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Lohnt sich wirklich so eine hundeteure Steuerung?


Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Du kannst Dir aber auch eine Logo installieren und hast mehr Möglichkeiten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (13. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir aber auch eine Logo installieren und hast mehr Möglichkeiten.



das schaue ich mir mal an


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2018)

Ja, anschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Anfangsinvestition ca. 160 bis 200 € für Logo 8 Starterkit (24V RCE) und 50 - bis 70 € für Thermometer (die gibt es aber auch in billig, wer möchte) und etwas Platz im Installationsschrank.
Starthilfe könnte ich Dir leisten, bin ja nicht weit entfernt.

Solch eine Lösung ist auch ausbaufähig für fast alle elektrisch steuerbaren Wünsche rund um Teich/Haus.


Gruß Carsten

Edit: 
Bei der aktuellen Logo 8-Version kannst Du auch eine Webseite gestalten und ebenso benutzerdefinierte Funktionen(UDF, seit V7) in der Logosoftware anlegen um die Übersichtlichkeit/Aktualisierung/Wiederverwendbarkeit/etc. zu erleichtern.
Hier im Bild bspw. die UDF grün markiert:


----------



## dpoessl (13. Aug. 2018)

Habe ja eine Homematic Haussteuerung mit der könnte ich das auch ohne Probleme realisieren, da ich eh die Schwimmerschalter im TF mit in die Homematic eingebunden habe.

 

Aber falls die mir mal abschmiert läuft mir der Teich leer schlimmstenfalls.

Deshalb ist eine autarke Lösung schon besser.



EDIT: Eigentlich reicht mir ja Folgendes: 

1. Sensorgesteuertes Spülen 
2. Sperre Dauerspülen


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2018)

Na ja, da hast Du doch eigentlich schon alles.


dpoessl schrieb:


> Aber falls die mir mal abschmiert läuft mir der Teich leer schlimmstenfalls.


Das muss man sowieso immer so planen/programmieren, dass da nichts passieren kann. 
Man denke nur an einen Stromausfall, auch nur kurzfristig und den folgenden unbeaufsichtigten Neustart, etc. pp.
Egal welche Steuerung dahinter sitzt.
Bei einer Lösung mit der Logo kann man alles auch so konzipieren, dass die nötigen Dinge wie Pumpen etc. auch bei Ausfall einer Logo funktionieren. (Sollte mit Homematic aber auch irgendwie machbar sein.)


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bei einer Homematic-Steuerung sitzen mir zu viele Komponenten dahinter, das ergibt für mich eine höhere Fehleranfälligkeit.
Eine direktere Steuerung ist mir da lieber.


----------



## Michael H (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo
Schon mal über ein paar Relais nachgedacht ...?
Dazu zwei Schwimmerschalter für Spülen und Not-Aus und gut ist ...?

Nur mal so nebenbei eingeworfen ...


----------



## dpoessl (27. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Teichbau Freunde,
Leider ist meine Gaze vom Trommelfilter wieder beschädigt.
Jetzt wollte ich wieder eine neue von Lavair bestellen.
Dabei bin ich über die 63 my gestoßen  und habe mir überlegt, ob das vielleicht auch der Grund sein kann, warum der TF so oft spült. Vielleicht sind 63 my zu fein? 
Was habt ihr an euerm?


----------



## Mushi (28. Aug. 2018)

63 my ist Standard bei Lavair. Richtig fein sind 40 my, die 63 my sind in Ordnung.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (29. Sep. 2018)

So liebe Leute die blöde kalte Jahreszeit kommt immer näher...Bin schon bei 12 Grad Wasser angelangt  

Nun will ich diesen Sommer gerne anders abdecken...

Will auf Teichbälle umsteigen, da das Styropor nicht wirklich was gebracht hat. 

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit diesen PE Bällen?


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2018)

kannst du säckeweise bei mir abholen, probiere es aus, wenn es nix ist bringst du sie mir wieder zurück


----------



## dpoessl (31. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Leute,

wieder mal eine Frage 

Habe ja den Übergang zwischen HelX und Rücklaufkammer mit 6x Filtersiebrohr 110 umgestaltet, da ich unzufrieden mit dem Flow war und das HelX immer am Gitter klebte.

Leider ist aber auch diese Lösung nicht ideal, da sich das HelX auch an diesen Plastik Siebrohren "häuft" trotz Belüftung.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...lufthebers-brauche-hilfe-jungs.45625/page-138

Nun will ich es wie folgt machen:

Wieder eine schwarze PE Platte als Sperre und da rein 2x 160mm Edelstahl Filtersiebrohr einseitig verschlossen

* defekter Link entfernt *

Nun die eigentliche Frage:

Reichen 2x 160mm oder soll ich 3x 160mm nehmen oder lieber 2x 250mm ?


Technische Daten:
- passend für ein 160er KG Rohr (DN 150) 

- Länge: 115mm

- Größe der Löcher: 10mm

- Material: Edelstahl V2A (1.4301)


----------



## tosa (31. Okt. 2018)

guck mal hier..... 

https://www.crystalponds.de/siebrohre/für-160er-kg-rohr-dn-150/

hättest du was gesagt, hättest du die mitnehmen können.....


----------



## dpoessl (31. Okt. 2018)

Hi Torsten,
ja habe ich auch gerade gesehen 
Meinst 2x die kurzen 160er reichen für den Übergang und genug Flow?

So war es zuerst:
 

Dann so:
 

 

Es sammelt sich aber Mulm und Helx zu sehr an den langen Rohren.


----------



## tosa (31. Okt. 2018)

guck mal, dieses hier....

https://www.crystalponds.de/siebrohre/für-160er-kg-rohr-dn-150/250er-siebrohr-reduziert-auf-160/

https://www.crystalponds.de/ansaugkorb/ansaugkorb-280mm/

oder ähnlich

ansonsten mal den jungen Mann ne Mail schreiben (der baut das im Nebenerwerb und ist Metallbauer), und sich mit ihm zum telefonieren verabreden. Der ist sehr nett....

da ist noch viel mehr möglich, der baut das auf Wunsch und ich habe einige meiner getauscht und bin happy


----------



## dpoessl (11. Nov. 2018)

So nun ist es perfekt 

 

 

 

2x 250er Übergang von CrystalPonds für helx Kammer 

Top Arbeit und danke an Herrn engel


----------



## tosa (11. Nov. 2018)

sieht gut aus, ich habe für den Preis noch keine bessere Ware gesehen!


----------



## dpoessl (18. Nov. 2018)

So Teich ist mit ca. 14.000 Teichbällen Danke @tosa abgedeckt. 

Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein paar Styropor Platten reingelegt, um die Bälle zu verdichten. 

Bin aber trotzdem schon bei 6,2 Grad angelangt. 

Dachte ich kann die Temperatur etwas länger hoch halten.


----------



## tosa (19. Nov. 2018)

von welcher Temperaturdifferenz reden wir? von wo bist du gekommen?


----------



## samorai (19. Nov. 2018)

Hallo, Styropor zieht Wasser und verliert so mit an Dämmwert, Styrodur zieht kein Wasser, verliert  keinen Dämmwert.


----------



## dpoessl (25. Nov. 2018)

Teich hat sich bei 6,1 Grad eingepegelt.

Mal schauen wie es weiter läuft.

  

Den Fischen geht es super


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Da fehlen aber noch die Zahlen auf den Bällen ... 
Und mit etwas Wind hast Du dann schon eine Vorhersage für die nächste Lottoziehung. 
... denk ich mir so.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich würde vielleicht ein Netz drüberwerfen ...
Manchmal, bei sehr starken Sturmböen, da werden einige Dinge sehr leicht ...


----------



## dpoessl (25. Nov. 2018)

Ja hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Werde ich noch machen.


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Ich kann nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen und ich habe keine Ahnung ob Dein Garten in einer Windschneise liegt oder nicht.
Aber ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass bei entsprechenden Sturmböen die Bälle flugtauglich werden können.

Vielleicht meldet sich noch ein Ballbesitzer.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dpoessl (19. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Jungs, 

aktuell kann ich mit den Teichbällen und dem Ofen die 6 Grad schön konstant halten. 

Nun dachte ich mir, dass ich die Fische vielleicht ab und an fütteren kann/sollte. 

Habt ihr eine gute Sinkfutter Winter Empfehlung? 

Danke


----------



## troll20 (20. Dez. 2018)

Kartoffeln, __ Reis und oder ähnliches 

Und wenn sie ganz lieb sind bekommen sie einmal die Woche normales Koifutter (zumindest ein paar Körnchen)


----------



## dpoessl (31. März 2019)

Heute habe ich die 10000000 Teichbälle vom Teich runter  Freue mich endlich wieder die Fische sehen zu können. 

Alle sind wohlauf und freuen sich auch über das Mehr an Licht  

Nun meine Frage an euch: 

Ich habe die Teich Bälle in 4 BigBags. Nun die Frage wohin damit. Unser Keller im Haus (1930) ist leicht feucht. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob der Keller oder der Garten die richtige Wahl ist. Habt ihr einen Tipp? So einen 100% trockenen Raum für die 4 Säcke habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## samorai (31. März 2019)

Äh, Auto mit Klima?

Dachstuhl eventuell.


----------



## tosa (31. März 2019)

leg sie irgendwohin wo die Sonne nicht direkt drauf scheinen kann, sprich das sie nicht unbedingt der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## dpoessl (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

Frau Dr. Pees hat mir 500ml Cyprinocur W verschrieben, da ich mit Haut- und Kiemenwürmer etwas kämpfe. 

Sie hat es beim alljährlichen Frühjahrscheck festgestellt. 

Die Wasserwerte sind alle super. Insbesondere über den Nitritwert (weniger als 0,01) bin ich happy, da der Teich nach drei jahren nun wohl endlich eingefahren ist  

Nun wollte ich euch bzgl. der Behandlung fragen: 

Es ist ein Beipackzettel dabei. 3 Tage ausnüchtern und dann nach 12 Tagen 10% WW. 

1. Bedeutet das, dass ich 12 Tage lang die Fische nicht füttern darf und die 12 Tage auch die UV-Lampe ausbleiben MUSS? 

2. Soll ich für die erste Stunde nach Behandlung den Filter mit den Standrohren vom Teich abkoppeln, um nicht alle Biologie zu verlieren? 

3. Wie habt ihr die behandlung durchgeführt? 

Danke und Grüße 

Dominik


----------



## tosa (1. Juni 2019)

Hi Dominik,

Mist, __ Würmer sind blöd.

zu 1. du kannst durchaus an den Folgetagen sehr gering füttern.

zu 2. nein, auch die Biologie dürfte die Würmer schwebend in sich haben, aber bitte für mindestens 24h nach der 2-3 maligen Behandlung die UVC ausschalten.

zu 3. meine haben das bisher immer gut vertragen, auch die Bio hat sich sehr schnell erholt.

aber halt Wasserwerte im Auge behalten.


----------



## dpoessl (2. Juni 2019)

Ich bin eigentlich nur drauf gekommen, da sie schlecht fressen und sich ab und zu scheuern...Und dann hat Frau Dr. Pees ein paar __ Würmer diagnostiziert.

Ich habe 500ml für 132 Euro von ihr zugeschickt bekommen. Sie musste es auch bestellen.

Diese 500ml reichen laut Anleitung genau für meine 50 Kubikmeter. Laut Anleitung bleiben die Wirkstoffe für 12 Tage im Wasser, sodass keine Folgebehandlung notwendig ist. Ich könnte auch nicht, da ich ja nur die eine Flasche habe.

@ Torsten: Hast du eine günstigere Direktquelle?

Ich muss jetzt eben versuchen die 12 Tage so wenig wie möglich WW zu machen trotz TF.

Bin aktuell bei 0,15% Salz im Teich. Laut Frau Dr. Pees und Anleitung ist Salz kein Problem. Seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## tosa (2. Juni 2019)

oh je, Wurmmittel sind nie günstig, habe da auch keine direkte Quelle, wobei Frau Dr. eigentlich sehr wenig bis gar nichts auf die Medikamente draufhaut.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen muss sie diesbezüglich auch nicht so drauf schlagen, von daher favorisiere ich sie immer sehr gerne für meinen Teich. Aber das hat was mit ihrer privaten Situation zu tun. Siehe auch die Antibiogramme für sehr kleines Geld.


----------



## dpoessl (2. Juni 2019)

Ja das glaube ich auch nicht. 

Bin immer sehr zufrieden mit Frau Dr. Pees.

Habe heute die Behandlung durchgeführt. 

Man merkt richtig, dass sich was tut, denn die Fische sind alle "gestresst" Hoffe, dass es morgen dann schon etwas besser und ruhig ist.


----------



## tosa (2. Juni 2019)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Man merkt richtig, dass sich was tut, denn die Fische sind alle "gestresst" Hoffe, dass es morgen dann schon etwas besser und ruhig ist.



das ist der Wirkstoff, die ersten __ Würmer fallen bereits ab, das sind kleine Wunden die brennen.

Für dich mal zur Info betr. der Wirkung der Wurmmittel allgemein:
https://www.onmeda.de/Wirkstoffgruppe/Mittel+gegen+Wurmerkrankungen.html


----------



## dpoessl (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte euch mal bzgl. dem Membran Tellerbelüfter an meinem LH fragen. 

Es ist ja der Jäger HD 340. 

Er läuft nun im dritten Jahr ohne Probleme. 

Trotzdem wollte ich euch fragen, ob ich den mal vorsichtshalber wechseln sollte um vielleicht wieder noch mehr Druck zu bekommen. 

Hat sich da zwischenzeitlich etwas Neues ergeben? Also bessere Alternativen? 

Danke und viele Grüße

Dominik


----------



## Mushi (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Dominik,

den Teller würde ich am Anfang und Ende der Saison reinigen. Wurde das schon mal gemacht?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (29. Juli 2019)

Hi Frank, 

nein der LH wurde seit Inbetriebnahme noch nicht wiede rausgezogen. Ist auch ein ganz schöner Akt wegen Deckel und Länge des LH. 

Aber kann ich definitiv mal machen.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juli 2019)

Mit einem Manometer weiss man, ob ggf. der Ausströmer sich zugesetzt hat, was ich bei EPDM nicht  beobachten konnte.

Mit einem Luftmengenmessgerät weiss man, ob ggf. die Membranpumpe der Wartung bedarf.

EPDM 340 grobblasig war  bei mir der Sieger im Test in bezug auf geringsten Luftdruck.
Der feinblasige ist rausgeflogen


----------



## Mushi (29. Juli 2019)

Der grobblasig Teller setzt sich mit der Zeit ebenfalls zu. Den Luftheber würde ich nach drei Jahren auf jeden Fall mal raus holen.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (30. Juli 2019)

Nirgendwo im Netz findet ich einen Jäger HD340 grobblasig. 

Habt ihr noch eine Idee? BGM ist ja leider geschlossen.


----------



## DbSam (30. Juli 2019)

Frage doch mal den Inhaber dieser Seite. 
Zumindest verkauft er einen 340er ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (30. Juli 2019)

Supratec grob habe ich da. Die sind mindestens so gut wie Jäger.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden und hoffe auf eurre Hilfe.

Mir ist seit ca. 2 Wochen aufgefallen, dass der Teich extrem viel Wasser "verbraucht" ich dachte erst, dass es der TF ist und habe mir nichts dabei gedacht.

Nun habe ich gestern Nachmittag einmal die Technik abgeschalten und die Standrohre "verschlossen"

Seitdem sind ca. 1cm Wasser weg.

Ich würde es jetzt gerne noch 2-3 Tage beobachten.

Die Fragen an euch:

- Ist das HelX danach platt?
- 1-2cm Wasserverlust pro Tag sind zuviel oder? 
- funktioniert der Trick mit Milch in den Teich geben und schauen wo eine "Strömung" entsteht um das Loch zu finden? 

Danke und viele Grüße

Dominik


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2020)

hi Dominik,

hast du schon mal die Verdunstung in Betracht gezogen, bei mit fehlen auch immer gleich ein paar cm wenn es warm und windig ist.

das helix würde ich zumindest mal belüften.


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juli 2020)

Hi Mitch, 

ja habe ich. 

Ich lasse einfach mal 1-2 Tage die Technik aus und prüfe den Wasserstand. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2020)

du kannst auch mal die Ränder genauer ansehen, manchmal wächst da "Grünzeugs" rüber und zieht so Wasser aus dem Teich


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juli 2020)

Die sind alle clean. 

Der Filterkeller ist auch "trocken" dort habe ich die Verbindungen zum und vom TF geprüft. 

Die KG Rohre unter der Erde würde ich mal ausschließen. 

Eventuell ein Flansch vom Skimmer oder den Einläufen oder aber ein Bodenablauf


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juli 2020)

Kommen die Fische und die Biologie 2-3 Tage ohne Filter klar?


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juli 2020)

Kommen die Fische und die Biologie 2-3 Tage ohne Filter klar?


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2020)

Wenn du deine Bio nicht zumindest belüftest, kannst du sie auch gleich mal ne runde desinfizieren. Dazu evtl auch noch ein bisschen Nahrung für die Bakis, dann überleben sie es. Wenn es nicht zu warm ist oder du einen extremen Überbesatz hast kommen die Fische damit auch mql 3 Tage zu recht. Nur Futter für die Fische gibt es nicht.  Da musst du jetzt durch.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juli 2020)

Hi Dominik,

wenn du Tag -> Nacht so wie wir hier, einen Temperaturunterschied von ca. 10-15°C hast geh mal davon aus das es normale Verdunstung ist.


----------



## dpoessl (15. Juli 2020)

Ich danke euch für die aufmunternden Worte 

es sieht so aus als hättet ihr Recht 

das Wasser ist seit heute früh nicht mehr merklich gesunken 

mal schauen, wie es morgen früh ausschaut


----------



## Sonnengruesser (16. Juli 2020)

dpoessl schrieb:


> - funktioniert der Trick mit Milch in den Teich geben und schauen wo eine "Strömung" entsteht um das Loch zu finden?


ja, aber nur im Bereich 10-15cm um das Loch rum. ansonsten wird die Milch schnell so stark verdünnt, dass du sie nicht mehr siehst. Geht also also Bestätigung, wenn du an einer bestimmten Stelle einen Verdacht hast.


----------



## dpoessl (16. Juli 2020)

Es sieht wirklich so aus, dass es normale Verdunstung war  

habe den Technik Stillstand gleich mal genutzt und den LH seit Inbetriebnahme Mai 2016 das erste Mal rausgeholt und den Belüfter getauscht


----------



## Lion (16. Juli 2020)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ich danke euch für die aufmunternden Worte
> 
> es sieht so aus als hättet ihr Recht
> 
> ...



hallo dpoessl,

möchte Dir keine Angst machen, denn wir hatten in den letzten Tagen und zwar wie auch die Anderen sagen, relativ viel Wasserverdunstung aber
aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich jetzt einmal das Ganze prüfen, und zwar auf der Höhe wo das Wasser sich eingependelt hat.

 Léon


----------



## Mushi (16. Juli 2020)

Der Teller ist regelmäßig  mit Belag voll. Eine Reinigung im Frühjahr und Herbst macht Sinn.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute, 

habe gerade das System wieder angeworfen und es scheint so, dass der neue Tellerbelüfter (ist ja nicht mehr der Jäger HD 340 sondern der OXYFLEX® MT 300 TYP B/CB - grobblasig) mit der Tiefe des LH nicht zurecht kommt. 

Der LH schafft es nun irgendwie nicht das Wasser wirklich nach oben zu drücken. 

Kann das sein?


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Juli 2020)

Dem Membramteller ist die Tiefe im Wasser egal.

Der Membranpumpe ist der Luftdruck nicht egal. Und der dürfte jetzt mit dem kleineren Teller angestiegen sein.
Der sich einstellende Luftdruck ist abhängig von der Einblastiefe, der Kennlinie des Membrantelles und der Leitung.

Was sagt das Manometer?
Keins vorhanden?

Ich hatte ja einmal verschiedene Membranteller ausgemessen.
Ein 340er EPDM grobblasig war Testsieger.
300 EPDM habe ich logischerweise nicht getestet.

Auf den Quatsch nen 340er gegen einen 300 zu tauschen und sich dann zu wundern....muss man auch erst einmal kommen.


----------



## dpoessl (17. Juli 2020)

Das war natürlich ein dummer Fehler von mir...

Ich dachte, dass die beiden gleich groß wären 

Alles klar.

Meint ihr, dass ich den alten Belüfter mit Spülmittel einfach wieder sauber bekomme oder lieber tauschen?


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2020)

Einfach mit einer Bürste (Handbürste) oder einem Putzschwamm säubern sollte reichen. Kein Spülmittel nutzen, nur Wasser ohne Zusätze.


----------



## dpoessl (17. Juli 2020)

Danke Zacky


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2020)

quasi wie neu!


----------



## Mushi (17. Juli 2020)

Wurzelbürste 

Beide Teller sind gleich gross, was war das Problem?

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (17. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß es nicht  

hab jetzt den alten belüfter wieder rein und der LH läuft wieder 1a


----------



## Mushi (17. Juli 2020)

Der Jäger ist fein, der Supratec grob. Wobei grob eigentlich beser ist und auch weniger Probleme hinsichtlich Gesamtgas macht. Vielleicht etwas undicht gewesen. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2020)

Ich würde immer noch mal gerne einen Fahradschlauch mit einer Nadel bearbeiten. 

Sollte ich mal einen Luftheber anschließen werde ich das mal probieren.


----------



## Mushi (17. Juli 2020)

Wozu?


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich würde immer noch mal gerne einen Fahradschlauch mit einer Nadel bearbeiten.



Funktioniert auch.


----------



## Mushi (17. Juli 2020)

Ein Tellerbelüfter hat gleichmäßig verteilt mehrere Tausend Löcher und kostet 30€. Viel Spass beim lochen. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## dpoessl (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo Jungs,
Also es war anscheinend wirklich Verdunstung plus erhöhter Reinigungsaufwand des Trommelfilter. Der erhöhte Reinigungsaufwand ist komischerweise jetzt nach dem reinigen des Belüfters weniger geworden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Durchfluss im Laufe der Zeit weniger wurde und damit der Wasserstand im Trommelfilter schneller absank und damit der Trommelfilter öfter spülen musste.


----------



## Mushi (18. Juli 2020)

So ist es wohl gewesen! Den Teller regelmässig reinigen.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2022)

Servus Dominik

Was gibt es neues ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dpoessl (28. Juli 2022)

Hallo Leute, 

nach 6 Jahren fast ohne Probleme kämpfe ich seit geraumer Zeit mit einem echt großen Problem  

Der Teich scheint irgendwo Wasser zu verlieren. 

Ich konnte es eingrenzen und denke, dass es die eingedichteten BAs sind  

Das ist natürlich super blöd aber noch etwas besser als die Verrohung zum FK. 

Meint ihr, dass ich die BAs unter Wasser neu abdichten kann? Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung ? 

Ansonsten müsste ich das ganze Wasser raus und wüsste nicht wirklich wohin mit den Kois  

Bei einem habe ich mal den Deckel ab und geschaut aber man erkennt leider nix  

Der Teich verliert so zwischen 2 und 5 Kubik pro Tag


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2022)

Servus Dominik

Upps so habe mir deine Zustandsmeldung nicht vorgestellt. 2-5m³ sind ja eine Hausnummer ... Das muß ja ein ? großes Leck sein.
Leider kann ich keinen Tipp geben außer Innotec Adheseal https://www.innotec.at/produkte/innotec-produkte/abdichten-verkleben/adheseal.html

Hoffe du bekommst noch weitere Tipps.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2022)

Alles abschalten außer Sauerstoff und am Sonnabend morgen.
Und dann alles beobachten, auch die Filter.
Gibt es Absperrungen wie Zugschieber, auch schließen.
Dann beobachten und Schlüsse ziehen bzw auf Fehler Suche gehen.
In einigen Fällen kann man auch die dem entsprechenden Rohre einstecken und über Wassernivau verziehen.


----------



## dpoessl (28. Juli 2022)

Ich habe den Filterkeller komplett abgetrennt. Also die 6 Standrohre in der ersten Kammer und die 6 Standrohre der letzten Kammer. 

Das Wasser sank weiter. Der FK ist es also nicht. 

Dann habe ich zusätzlich alle 6 Eingänge im Teich zugemacht. Das Wasser Ging weiter runter. Also sind es auch die Rohre vom FK zum Teich nicht. 

Es müssen damit entweder: 

1. Loch in Folie unter Einläufen 
2. BOdenabläufe Hauptteich
3. Bodenablauf Nebenteich
4. Verbindung Folie zwischen Haupt- und nebenteich 

Super nervig


----------



## Turbo (28. Juli 2022)

Salü
Es gibt Abwasserstopfen, mit denen die Abläufe einzeln abgesperrt werden können.
In den Ablauf einschieben. Mit Pressluft füllen.
So kannst du jede Leitung einzeln testen.








						MUNI 100 - 150
					

Der MUNI lässt sich in Rohrleitungen einsetzen um das Wasser um- oder abzuleiten ✓ 100-150mm ✓ Schnelle Montage ✓ Komplettverschluss möglich




					www.abwasserstopfen.ch
				






			https://www.amazon.de/Schnellverschlussstopfen-CSV-PVC-83-97mm-Länge/dp/B0886S7J46/ref=asc_df_B0886S7J46/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=499280772692&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2323435807517102311&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1003275&hvtargid=pla-1258095877162&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## dpoessl (28. Juli 2022)

Ich habe den BA vom kleinen Teich damit zugemacht und das Wasser ging weiter runter. 

Ich würde fast ausschließen dass es die Rohre sind sondern eher die Eindichtung der BA mit der EPDM.


----------



## Turbo (28. Juli 2022)

Früher gab es Unterwasserkitt.
Wird es immer noch geben.
Ein Quadrat EPDM, einiges grösser als der Ablauf, über den  Ablauf kleben.
Schon bist wieder einen Schritt weiter mit eingrenzen.


----------



## Turbo (28. Juli 2022)

Habe etwas gefunden was für dich passen könnte.





						Unterwasserkleber Test & Vergleich » Top 15 im Dezember 2022
					

llll➤ Aktueller und unabhängiger Unterwasserkleber Test bzw. Vergleich 2022 inkl. ✓ Vergleichssieger, ✓ Preis-Leistungs-Sieger uvm. ➤ Jetzt vergleichen!




					www.vergleich.org


----------



## troll20 (28. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Habe etwas gefunden was für dich passen könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achtung !!!
Diese und andere Kleber/ Dichtmittel sind für den Einsatz Unterwasser nur geeignet, wenn beim Herstellen der Verbindung kein Wasser im Teich ist. Manche wenige können mit etwas Rest feuchte abdichten, aber die Fische müssen trotzdem raus.
Dann müssen diese Produkte ablüften und abbinden.


----------



## Mushi (30. Juli 2022)

Das ist fachlich falsch.


----------



## dpoessl (30. Juli 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das ist fachlich falsch.


Was meinst Frank?


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das ist fachlich falsch.


Dann schau doch mal in die Beschreibung der verlinkten Produkte. Oder erkläre dich besser.


----------



## Mushi (30. Juli 2022)

Innotec kann unter Wasser verarbeitet werden und aushärten.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Innotec kann unter Wasser verarbeitet werden und aushärten.


Hab ich versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.
Und es ist nicht bei den verlinkten Produkten


----------



## Mushi (30. Juli 2022)

Diese Seite schreibt "Die besten Unterwasserkleber benötigen keinen trockenen Untergrund und können somit direkt im gefüllten Becken angewendet werden. Dies ist sehr praktisch, da so keine wertvolle Zeit verloren geht, da sonst erst das Wasser abgelassen und die Fische herausgenommen werden müssen."

Ein missglückter Versuch ist ein Beweis?


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2022)

Hi,

ich hab Innotec auch schon unter Wasser angewendet, es funktioniert!


----------



## DbSam (30. Juli 2022)

Wenn aber wirklich die bisherige bestehende Abdichtung unterwandert ist ...


... dann würde ich den Ring aber komplett abschrauben und alle Klebestellen vor einem neuen Klebeversuch ordentlich reinigen wollen.
Ob das unter Wasser dann wirklich so gut wird?


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (30. Juli 2022)

Geht ja nur um das eingrenzen.
Muss ja auch nicht wirklich dicht sein. 
Bei einem Verlust von 3-5m3 pro Tag, ist schon eine halbwegs dichte Verbindung genügend, um das Problem auf die entsprechende Stelle einzugrenzen. 
Je nach schadhafter Stelle muss danach das Wasser nicht komplett abgesenkt werden. 

Für die anschliessende dauerhafte Reparatur, würde ich eine länger andauernde,  trockene, saubere und fettfreie Umgebung schaffen. 
Damit alles schön abbinden kann.


----------



## dpoessl (30. Juli 2022)

ich weiß leider nicht so richtig wohin mit den 23 doch recht großen Kois. 

Ich kann sie in den kleinen Zusatzteich bringen aber dann muss ich den großen innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen ablassen, reparieren und wieder befüllen.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ein missglückter Versuch ist ein Beweis?


Für mich schon, insbesondere wenn es mehr als ein Versuch war. Da die Dichtmasse lieber an die Oberfläche wollte als nur ansatzweise auf der Folie zu halten......
Dazu kommt da es sich um eine Testverklebung handelte, sprich in einem Kinderplanschbecken in ca. 30cm Tiefe. 2 Werksneue Folien ca. 40 x 40 cm. Außerhalb gereinigt aufgeraut und erst dann ins Wasser.  30 Minuten ablüften lassen und erst dann das neue Dichtmittel versucht aufzutragen. Im übrigen war auch das Wasser nicht abgestanden oder ähnliches, sondern frisch am Vortag aus dem Wasserhahn eingefüllt. 
Das ganze wurde je zweimal an PVC und EPDM Folie probiert. Das erste mal allein, das zweite mal mit einem Techniker.


----------



## S.Hammer (1. Aug. 2022)

dpoessl schrieb:


> ich weiß leider nicht so richtig wohin mit den 23 doch recht großen Kois.


Hallo,
wie wäre es mit Intex Pools, bei Ebay KZ für nen schmalen Taler holen, 
Teichwasser reinfüllen, Fische auch und dann wieder Retoure.

Alternativ die Fische in den kleinen Teich und nur das Wasser darin lagern, 
die Wasserwerte und Temperaturen vom Frischwasser könnten den Fischen nicht gefallen :-(

Viel Glück

S.Hammer


----------



## Sonnengruesser (8. Aug. 2022)

Du kannst den Milchtrick auch in größerer Tiefe anwenden, wenn du lange genug Luft anhalten kannst .
Einen langen Schlauch mit Milch füllen (muss länger sein als der Teich tief) und mit einem Ende (verschlossen) zum Grund tauchen. Taucherbrille und viel Luft nicht vergessen. Dann in der Nähe des vermuteten Lochs kurz den Finger vom Schlauchende nehmen und Milch rauslassen. Dann dem Verlauf der Milch folgen.
Dafür sollte ein Kübel mit Stein etc. am Boden stehen wo du dich festhalten kannst damit nicht so viel Wasserbewegung entsteht.


----------



## dpoessl (21. Aug. 2022)

Ich werde jetzt zwei oder drei Aufstellpools kaufen mit jeweils 8000 l und das Teich Wasser in diese Pools pumpen. Im Anschluss dann die Fische in die Pools und dann kann ich die BA und Zuläufe neu eindichten. 

Das ist die einzig vernünftige Variante um wieder dauerhaft sorgenfrei zu sein. 

Den Teich befülle ich dann wieder mit Leitungswasser und zusätzlich mit dem Wasser aus den Pools. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Fische damit klar kommen, aber bin zuversichtlich  

Danke euch


----------



## dpoessl (3. Sep. 2022)

Ok der super Gau  

Heute habe ich alle Fische in einen Pool und den Teich abgepumpt 

Nun habe ich mir die EPDM Folie angeschaut und sie ist überall durchlöchert/porös 

Habt ihr so etwas schon einmal gesehen? 

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Mushi (3. Sep. 2022)

Das ist bei epdm inzwischen bekannt. Angeblich die Köcherfliegenlarve, andere Stimmen sagen Materialfehler.


----------



## dpoessl (3. Sep. 2022)

Echt gemein  

Ich würde trotzdem wieder eine EPDM nehmen oder? 

Sie hat jetzt nur 9 Jahre gehalten. 

Leider habe ich die Bestellung bzw Rechnung nicht mehr.


----------



## Mushi (3. Sep. 2022)

Wenn Du ein attraktives Angebot für PEHD bekommst, wäre das die finale Lösung mit einer Haltbarkeit von 50-100 Jahren. Leider werden Kunststoffe aus Rohöl unter hohem Energieeinsatz hergestellt, so dass es so günstig wie vor 9 Jahren sicherlich nicht mehr wird.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## PeBo (3. Sep. 2022)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem wieder eine EPDM nehmen oder?


Eher nicht, das Problem ist bereits seit Jahren bekannt, und Warnhinweise standen schon vor einigen Jahren in den Katalogen von einem namhaften Teichbauer und Teichzubehörversender:
 

Hier ein weiteres Schadensbild:
 

Erst recht, wenn du bereits Probleme hattest, würde ich wechseln.

Gruß Peter


----------



## dpoessl (3. Sep. 2022)

Ja genau so sieht es bei mir aus 

Auch den Innotec haben sie malträtiert 

Ich werde eine PVC bestellen.


----------



## samorai (3. Sep. 2022)

Innotec hält gar nicht auf EPDM nur spezielle EPDM KLEBER. 
PE- Folie gibt es wohl gar nicht mehr? 
Die ist der Sonneneinstrahlung nicht so empfindlich, ich mochte sie.


----------



## Mushi (3. Sep. 2022)

PEHD Folie gibt es noch, kann man halt nicht so einfach selbst legen.


----------



## samorai (3. Sep. 2022)

Warum, zu schwer, meine jetzt das Folien Gewicht.


----------



## Mushi (3. Sep. 2022)

PE wird extrudiert und einen Extruder sowie die Erfahrung hat man meist nicht selbst.


----------



## dpoessl (4. Sep. 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

habt ihr noch Tipps für die Hälterung in der Zwischenzeit? Bin echt genervt von dem Mist  

Ich habe die große LP200 mit einem Belüfter drin und Wechsel 20-30% Wasser pro Tag. 

Muss sie ja jetzt bestimmt 1 Woche dort halten bis die neue Folie da ist und auch verlegt ist


----------



## Turbo (4. Sep. 2022)

Da es jetzt doch um eine grössere Sache handelt, würde ich mir überlegen, ob der Teich nicht komplett umgestaltet werden sollte. Ob er so wie er jetzt gestaltet ist, alle Ansprüche befriedigt.
Schnellschüsse sind meist nicht die beste, aber meist eine teure Lösung.
Klar braucht es für die Fische eine gangbare, längerfristige Zwischenlösung.
Auch mit der kurzfristigen Materialverfügbarkeit steht es zur Zeit meist sehr schlecht,

Einfach so als Gedanke. Falls eine grössere Umgestaltung in Frage kommt. 
Ist euch eine Reparaturmöglichkeit für ein Provisorium, welches den Winter durchhält bekannt?

Butylkautschukband löst sich nach einigen Wochen ab. Ist daher nicht das richtige.


----------



## PeBo (4. Sep. 2022)

dpoessl schrieb:


> habt ihr noch Tipps für die Hälterung in der Zwischenzeit?


Du machst doch schon alles richtig:


dpoessl schrieb:


> Ich habe die große LP200 mit einem Belüfter drin und Wechsel 20-30% Wasser pro Tag.


Ich habe gesehen, du hast ein Laubschutznetz als Springschutz über den Pool gespannt. Das Netz bitte gut spannen, sonst springt eventuell doch ein Koi raus.

Ach ja, und währenddessen nicht füttern! Die Koi halten das auch mal einige Wochen ohne Futter aus. Ansonsten wird der Keimdruck zu hoch.

Gruß Peter


----------



## dpoessl (4. Sep. 2022)

Ja habe ich gemacht  danke euch


----------



## dpoessl (5. Sep. 2022)

So am Mittwoch kann ich die 1,5er SIKA PVC Folie abholen. 

Bis dahin bereite ich alles vor und dann denke ich bis spätestens zum WE müsste es wieder passen. 

Eine Frage an euch: 

Ich habe ja die 110er Foliendurchführungen für die Skimmer und Rückläufe. In der Teichseite klebt ein kurzes Stück 110er KG Rohr. 

Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich trotz Rohr die Folie so ausgerichtet bekomme, dass ich sie wieder eindichten und "anflanschen" kann?


----------



## dpoessl (11. Sep. 2022)

Morgen kommt endlich die neue Folie. 

Grüne PVC von Sika in 1,5mm 

Eine Frage an euch: 

Ich würde die Folie mit den BAs und Einläufen trotzdem wieder mit Innotec verkleben/eindichten, oder ? 

Vorher anschleifen und mit Verdünnung säubern? 

Danke euch


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2022)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Vorher anschleifen


Ja



dpoessl schrieb:


> mit Verdünnung säubern


Nein mit Aceton, denn es sollte fett frei sein.
Dann nochmal abwischen um die angeloeste Schicht zu entfernen.


----------



## dpoessl (13. Sep. 2022)

Hi, 
gestern kam die Folie rein und heute habe ich mit den BAs begonnen. 

Als ich den ersten fertig hatte und mit Innotec verklebt hatte, hat es zu regnen begonnen. 

Was meint ihr? Wird der trotzdem dicht? 

Muss jetzt pausieren und hoffen, dass es später aufhört


----------



## PeBo (13. Sep. 2022)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Wird der trotzdem dicht?


Sofern sich beim Anziehen der Schrauben des BA seitlich ein schöner kleiner Wulst gebildet hat, sehe ich da überhaupt keine Probleme. Innotec kann man sogar unter Wasser verarbeiten.
Nur mit sofortigem großem Wasserdruck wäre ich vorsichtig. Aber soviel wird es jetzt nicht geregnet haben, dass der BA einen Meter unter Wasser steht 

Gruß Peter


----------



## dpoessl (13. Sep. 2022)

Ich konnte die Regen Pause nutzen und habe im großen Teich schon alle drei eingedichtet bekommen.


----------



## Whyatt (13. Sep. 2022)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Wird der trotzdem dicht?


Innotec ist ein SMP Dichtstoff, der unter Feuchtigkeit aushalten. Das passt schon


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2022)

Ich würde trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen und erstmal nur 5 cm befüllen. 
Nachher kommst du ohne alles Wasser ablassen nicht mehr ran. 
Denn der Anbieter verspricht viel was nicht unbedingt stimmen muss. 
Achte auf Luftblasen um die BA 's herum!


----------



## BumbleBee (14. Sep. 2022)

dpoessl schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Regen Pause nutzen und habe im großen Teich schon alle drei eingedichtet bekommen.



Salü,
so wie es auf dem Foto aussieht, sollte es dicht sein. Wenn Du die Schrauben am oberen Ring anziehst und sich umlaufend innen sowie außen ein gleichmäßiger Innotec - Wulst bildet (den Du, so wie es auf dem Foto ausschaut, mit dem Finger glatt gestrichen hast), sollte es bombendicht sein.

Ich schwöre auf Innotec. Unser Koiteich ist letztes Jahr dem Hochwasser zum Opfer gefallen, ich musste auch alles neu machen. Die BA sowie die Einläufe musste ich auch nachträglich wieder eindichten, hat alles wunderbar geklappt, dank Innotec.  Mit dem Befüllen würde ich warten bis es 100 % sicher komplett ausgehärtet ist. Einfach draufdappen, wenn es sich wie Hartgummi anfühlt, Wasser marsch.


----------



## dpoessl (6. Dez. 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

wollte mich noch kurz melden. 

Es hat alles geklappt. 

Ich habe die neue grüne PVC Folie gegen die poröse EPDM getauscht und es war auf Anhieb alles dicht. 

Meine Wasseruhr freut sich. Nachdem ich täglich 5 Kubik nachfüllen musste. 

Nun noch eine andere Frage: 

Ich denke ja den Teich immer mit PE Bällen ab. Er hat aktuell 4,5 Grad und der Filter läuft wie immer ganz normal durch. 

Nun sollen die nächsten Tage sehr kalt werden und es ist zu befürchten, dass der Teich unter die 4 Grad sinkt. 

Wie handhabt ihr das Kälteproblem? 

Danke und VG

Dominik


----------

